# Ever see anything totally shocking and unexpected on a cruise?



## JRLINK3

Have you ever seen anything completely shocking and unexpected on a cruise?  This might be fun!


----------



## SueEllen

**friendly reminder**

Please remember that this is a family oriented site.  Please keep your responses within board posting guidelines.

That being said, there was the cruise of naked sailors in Key West that went by the Magic just as sunset finished.  I was quite surprised to see that (and have the pictures to prove it   )

Sue Ellen


----------



## TartanFan

The most shocking and unexpected thing I've ever seen on a DCL cruise is that pesky dock at Port Canaveral at 6.000am on a Saturday morning!


----------



## tracyl921

On the Magic this past Sept we were quite shocked to find a young woman on board who liked thong underwear, short flying skirts and to dance.  Why is all this shocking - I guess because our group wasn't into being "mooned" during crazy karaoke.


----------



## Regina

While there's a sign that states " no sunbathing" on the deck outside of Palo, let's just say that they should add "PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO EAT IN THERE!!"  

When you're outside of the restaurant, you can't see in, but you can sure see out. We've seen some less than flattering bathing suits strolling by while enjoying our crab legs. (And why oh why do they always have to start tugging at them thinking no one's around??)


----------



## aprilgail2

> _Originally posted by SueEllen _
> [B
> That being said, there was the cruise of naked sailors in Key West that went by the Magic just as sunset finished.  I was quite surprised to see that (and have the pictures to prove it   )
> 
> Sue Ellen [/B]



 In Key West we were walking down by the butterfly observatory and there was a naked woman walking dow nthe street walking a dog...then as we walked down a side street there was a dock with MANY naked people out having drinks...we left that area pretty quick LOL.
  Eating brunch in Palo there was an overweight  older man in a tiny bathing suit with a lot of back hair walking around the deck..he must have passed 3 times while we were eating!!


----------



## musicgirl

Not shocking, but it is a favorite to tell.

We were walking to our excursion in Nassau about 9 am.  We saw a man making his own version of a rum and coke.  He took a sip of coke from the can and then "added" the rum with a second sip from a bottle.

Sue Ellen-


----------



## lookingforward

While sitting peacefully by the Mickey Pool watching and photographing my children as they went down the slide I was privy to a very interesting conversation:
Kid (about three): Mom, I have to go to the bathroom.
Mom: Number one or two?
Kid: Number one
Mom: Then go in the pool.
Kid: Okay.

Nice!
Time to go to the Goofy pool!


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

We saw a naked man on his balcony when we docked at Cozumel -- I think it was a Carnival ship.  My 4 year old daughter thought that was the entertainment for the day.

We also saw some very hairy men in Speedos outside of Palo's while we brunched.  That was a good thing, though -- it stopped me from eating more.

Marcy


----------



## lbgraves

EWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickeyfanmom

I also echo- EWWWWWWWWW!

TartanFan-  Hilarious!  (But sadly true!  )


----------



## mrsfuzzmo

Ah...so many stories.....so little board space!
Here are two favorites:

About 10 years ago my sisters and I (4 single twenty somethings) went on a cruise.  It was the best cruise we've ever been on.  We all "hooked up" with some of the casino and entertainment staff, each of us having ourselves a "date" one evening.  While walking along a deserted promenade deck in the moonlight, we decided to stop a the railing and watch the water (something I LOVE to do at night on a ship).  While standing there leaning on the rail, having a nice romantic moment, something floats by in the water.  We couldn't get a good look at it, just a glimpse.  As we stood there, another came by, we realized it was a "Frozen Chicken"!  then a few more floated by and a few heads of cabbage and other miscellaneous moonlit foodstuffs.  We go the giggles so hard at the floating chickens that the mood was ruined for the rest of the night.  We laughed our behinds off telling the story of the Moonlit chickens. (Apparently the cruise line dumped the "bio" stuff in the water when it was too old to serve).

The following year, different cruise line.....same group, had met a few "guys" on board.  The gang of about 7 of us decided one evening at about 2 am to explore the "staff only" areas of the ship.  We ended up in the theater at about 3 am.  The stage was well lit, and we decided to put on a few little performances (singing, a few dance steps, comedy routines, etc.) One by one we performed to an audience of six.  Suddenly we realized one of the guys was missing. (He was a doctor by the way, not a thug or anything).  The next thing you know, here comes "Dr. John" down the stage stairs wearing one of the huge headdresses from one of the Vegas shows.  This thing was about 5 ft. tall with silver sequins and huge white plumes of feathers.  He strutted his stuff while we all rolled in the aisles.  It was a riot.  

Now, those were some fun cruises.


----------



## markºoº

I was out on our verandah late one evening about midnight when 2 people came outside on the verandah next store in the Walt Disney suite.  They kept sticking their heads way over the verandah so I could see they were a young couple and they should have seen me.

Well, after a few minutes it was obvious that they were having a little "fun" if you know what I mean.  They were not being discrete at all about it.  Then there was a loud crash complete with breaking glass and a loud "Oh sh**!!"  I'm not sure exactly what happened but it must have ruined the mood as they quickly left.


On the same cruise we used Captain Marvin's for Stingray City.  On the way back a young boy got sick and vomited on the upper deck.  No, they did not hang him over the railing - he vomited on the floor of the upper deck.  Mom and dad decided to get some water and wash it away.  Off course all this did was wash it to the back of the upper deck were it then rained down on the lower deck.  Look out below!!!!


----------



## DVCajun

> Mom and dad decided to get some water and wash it away. Off course all this did was wash it to the back of the upper deck were it then rained down on the lower deck.



oh noooooo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  Curse my weak stomach!  Just reading about that at 8 am is enough to make me queasy...


----------



## smchan

> _Originally posted by lookingforward _
> *While sitting peacefully by the Mickey Pool watching and photographing my children as they went down the slide I was privy to a very interesting conversation:
> Kid (about three): Mom, I have to go to the bathroom.
> Mom: Number one or two?
> Kid: Number one
> Mom: Then go in the pool.
> Kid: Okay.
> *



True story!  A long, long time ago, when I was a wee little tike, I was taking swimming lessons and the local Y.  I got out of the pool and told my mom the same thing - I needed to go to the bathroom.  She was impatient and said " go in the pool."  So I walked over to the edge of the pool, dropped my drawers, and took a whiz!  

The swimming instructor was shocked and said "little boy, why are you doing that?"  I pointed to my mom and replied, "Mommy told me to."  Mom gathered me up and sheepishly left.

Mom was never impatient with me again.

Sam


----------



## mostyn17

During our last "shortened" cruise on the 9/4 oops 9/7 cruise....we went to cozumel.  We went to Playa Sol Beach.  While we are all sitting in the sun......a little boy in a spedo comes and stands right in front of us pulls out his yoohoo and pees right in front of me!    After that....he cover his pee up with some sand and walks back to his seat and acts like nothing was wrong!  I just gave him some looks for a few seconds!  I think that is just GROSS!!!  He was about 7.  

The mother or father did nothing about it!  

Travis


----------



## Cruisin'goose

On a Disney booked excursion ( I know DCL doesn't have all control but some discretion re who they use would be nice) we encountered a little more island experience than I would have liked.
The crew on the catamaran announced we were on an island that didn't require clothing and if anyone would like they were more than welcome to remove some.  A group of 3 or 4 women decided they would rather sunbath without, and proceded to remove tops. not an experience I needed with my 10 & 12 yr olds observing.   (I didn't wait to see if they removed any more, we changed seats.)


----------



## Regina

> _Originally posted by mostyn17 _
> *a little boy in a spedo comes and stands right in front of us pulls out his yoohoo and pees right in front of me!   *



You do know that every time I'm in the soda aisle at the supermarket from now on that I'll start giggling when I spot the Yoo Hoo.


----------



## jrabbit

At Orient Beach on St. Maarten, we saw a ways down the beach a harry, tubby "white" guy that decided to do the beach neked. The reason I say he was a "white" guy is because he was mostly white with a nice Flaming Red stripe across "where the sun don't shine" We don't know how he managed to sit down for the next week. Fortunately we didn't see his front side, but I imagine that it was just a red as the backside. And speaking as a guy, I can't imagine how THAT feels!


----------



## ldb1030

> _Originally posted by mostyn17 _
> *During our last "shortened" cruise on the 9/4 oops 9/7 cruise....we went to cozumel.  We went to Playa Sol Beach.  While we are all sitting in the sun......a little boy in a spedo comes and stands right in front of us pulls out his yoohoo and pees right in front of me!    After that....he cover his pee up with some sand and walks back to his seat and acts like nothing was wrong!  I just gave him some looks for a few seconds!  I think that is just GROSS!!!  He was about 7.
> 
> The mother or father did nothing about it!
> 
> Travis *



      
Sounds like something a DOG would do!!!!


----------



## mostyn17

> You do know that every time I'm in the soda aisle at the supermarket from now on that I'll start giggling when I spot the Yoo Hoo.
Click to expand...



       That is so funny!  Thank God Yahoo is not yellow.....or I would never drink it again!!   lol

Travis


----------



## bartjwb

The most shocking thing I seen on the ship was my onboard stateroom account.


----------



## mickeyfanmom

these are hilarious- great thread!


----------



## disneygatorfan

two most shocking things...

How much I spent on BINGO on my 2nd DCL cruise OMG 

Them leaving someone in Nassau... they are serious when they say all aboard


----------



## DepCor0311

One night on the Magic I was sitting on the veranda when we were docked in Nassau. Another ship was directly across the dock from us and I could see into many of the staterooms. It must have been just before dinner time becuase I counted seeing about 10 different people changing clothes in their rooms with the blinds wide open. Now I am certainly no prude...but sadly these were not the type of people I would have preferred to see naked...


----------



## brack

While I consider the "natural" method of feeding an infant the best for the child ........ right at the coffee station on deck 9, with *NO COVER AT ALL*, is not the proper place. I was stunned to see 'it".


----------



## tvguy

What do you'all have against hairy guys?
 

I'm getting a complex. 


Funny stuff. 

Signed

HairyTVGuy


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

> _Originally posted by brack _
> *While I consider the "natural" method of feeding an infant the best for the child ........ right at the coffee station on deck 9, with NO COVER AT ALL, is not the proper place. I was stunned to see 'it".  *




That had to be a more attractive sight than the fat speedo wearers eating *their* lunches . . .


----------



## mmouse37

We were lucky to be on the first ever DCL cruise back in its beginning in July of 1998 and on that maiden voyage one day we were sitting by the pool.  All of a sudden we look at the hot tub and see tons of foaming bubbles cascading down the steps and onto the pool decking...soon to be entering the pool itself.  Yep, some little darlings took a box of detergent from the laundry room and poured it into the hot tub.  The CM's were standing there with their mouths open and I had to remind them that it was slippery and they really should rope off the area until it was cleaned up...they agreed and then roped the area off.  It was pretty funny afterward but not at the time!!!  Don't think the culprits were ever caught...

Then once at Orient Beach we saw these gentlemen posing for pictures.....not really shocking, but funny.....

http://community.webshots.com/photo/76180824/76181062QVbKrd

http://community.webshots.com/photo/76181073/76181073dhJIzy


They were actually playing a joke on their wives we found out...they came to the beach in regular bathing suits and were apparently dared the day before to wear thongs...so...once they were at the beach they all dropped their regular suits and pranced down to the water's edge in these beauties.

And then another time we were sailing and a teen jumped off Deck 4 into the harbor at St. Thomas.  We was not hurt but again was on a dare.....the crew found out because when he went to get on the ship and scan his KTTW card it already showed him as being onboard and the fact that his clothes were soaking wet alerted the crew that something was amiss.....the Captain put him under house arrest for the remainder of the cruise and supposedly he was not allowed out of his cabin unless with his parents.

MJ


----------



## musicgirl

Marcy, that's a great picture!!!!  

Thanks for the evening giggles!!!


----------



## musicgirl

We were waiting in a lounge to go on an excursion.  A family came just inside.  Their son, a pretty big kid threw up right in the entrance.  

They just went on to find a seat.  They didn't say anything to a CM or try to usher people around it.  We sat horrified as someone right behind them.....you guessed it, walked right through it.  

A nice person right next to it, took their towel and covered it.  They then moved to another area.  go figure!!!


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

Unfortunately, the shocking moment came from a member of my own family. Ya know how powerful the toilets are on the ship?....We had just gotten to our stateroom and my shy, well-behaved (he didn't put anything in it he wasn't suppose to...) son had to use the toilet. Well, needless to say, he must've been saving up for the past Month! I was SHOCKED when I saw what came out of that little bitty body and the toilet was stopped up. Yes, we had to ask for a plunger and  yes I did it myself. I just told my son the toilet was probably already "sluggish" so as not to embarrass him anymore than he was already.


----------



## TheWog

we also had the ship pull up and dock across from you experience.  Golden Princess docked in St. Maarten right next to us in the morning.  Woman in the balcony cabin across from us didn't realize they pulled in to port while she was in the shower.  She walks out to talk to her husband with some "onlookers" she was not aware of.  Bet it was more shocking for her.      Always close those blinds when docking hehehe


----------



## WDWDennis

Great thread!!!  I'm loving every bit of it!! 

The worst thing I saw was at Castaway Cay!!  My wife and I got off the ship first thing in the morning. We were heading straight to serenity bay. We walked the first part from the ship, but then sat down at the tram station for the ride down the old runway. After a few minutes, a couple of CM's walked up and sat down. We waited and waited, but no tram.  Well, after about 10 minutes, one of the CM's stood up, went to a bush, right under the roof where we were sitting, and started urinating in the bushes!!     My wife and I just looked at each other, totally shocked!  After he was done, he just put it away and sat back down. We were totally disgusted. It almost ruined our day. I am even in construction, so seeing this sort of thing is not uncommon for me. I guess being a Disney employee, I just expected a little more from him.     Heck, he had the entire island to use, but he chose to do it right there.

WEIRD!!!!


----------



## KEH

Originally posted by WDWDennis;



> The worst thing I saw was at Castaway Cay!! My wife and I got off the ship first thing in the morning. We were heading straight to serenity bay. We walked the first part from the ship, but then sat down at the tram station for the ride down the old runway. After a few minutes, a couple of CM's walked up and sat down. We waited and waited, but no tram. Well, after about 10 minutes, one of the CM's stood up, went to a bush, right under the roof where we were sitting, and started urinating in the bushes!!




You're joking! Not much leaves me speechless but this has. What a charmer! Don't suppose he washed his hands either.


----------



## KEH

This is more surprising than shocking but on our cruise last week I couldn't get over the number of people who seemed to think the only purpose of the stairs was to sit down on them to wait for the elevator.


----------



## CheapMom

I have never been on a cruise (DCL or otherwise) but you all might find this surprising.
A few years ago on my flight back to Baltimore from Orlando there were several DCL CMs just finished with their 6 month stint.  They were pretty drunk and rowdy and had many warnings from the flight attendants to settle down.  They were saying stuff like "Free at alst, thank God almighty...  and I remember specifically one of them saying something downright rude about the clientelle on the ship.  I remember this because the people sitting in a few rows in front of us had just completed their DCL cruise. (I assumed because they had a DCL gift/tote bag)  I felt bad for that family.


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

On our first cruise (3 night wonder) my DS's (10 & 11 yo) wanted to try the slide at the Mickey pool.   I was standing there while they waited for their turn,  all of a sudden there was screaming a lot of  eeewww's, kids scrambling to get out of the pool.  You guested it someone had an "Accident" in the pool.   Well there was this elderly man with what I assumed was his granddaughter in the pool and the little brown log was floating right at him.   Maybe he didn't speak English, because he didn't move even though people were pointing and yelling at him to get out of the pool.   Well the little brown log smacked him right in the chest.   
A CM was on the way over to them when the granddaughter finally spotted it and they got out of the pool.


----------



## TheWog

ewwwwww, that is gross.  Where is Bill Murray when you need him????


----------



## natsmom125

A couple of cruises back...we cruised with what DH called "The
Tacky Family".  The TF consisted of two or three young couples, with 2 or 3 kids each, and the grandparents.  They were the people that saved a chaise lounge at The Mickey Pool for everybody(including the little kids),  they saved the tables and chairs at the MP, they brought their strollers and parked them in the walkways, saved the seats in the WDT....that type.  

And like a previous poster, I'm not bothered by too much, as I work for the fire department and if I haven't seen it, I've heard about it....but anyway, one morning we rush up on deck to find TTF already at the pool.  So, I snap when I see the tables and chairs saved, AGAIN, this is about the 2nd or 3rd morning of the cruise.   I politely move their stuff from one table (and yes it was their stuff...I'd seen it all week) to the railing behind the tables.  Other people came up and did the same thing, as TTF were all lounging by the pool in the chaise lounges.

Soon I see all the kids, who are coming down the Mickey slide, come down the slide, then stop and stare over to where these people are lounging.  So, along with one or two other Moms, I walk around the pool to see what all the kids are staring at.  One of the TTF young ladies was hugely pregnant(I know she was past the required time to be cruising) but, and she is laying in the chaise, with her naked belly exposed to the sun.   One of the Moms goes and grabs her son by the arm and storms over to the CM on duty at the pool.  Well, the pegnant lady was evidentially not happy when the CM came over and asked her to cover herself up.  So, she gets up, pulls her swimsuit top down and stops in her tracks, when she discovers that all the tables and chairs are now occupied by other people!!!   So, then all of them get up, get their stuff together, which takes about 20 minutes and stomp off!!!!  I don't know what she was the most shocked about...the fact that they asked her to cover up or that people had taken the tables!!!!!  Anyway, we never saw them at the pool again.

Phyllis


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

Wait -- why would someone have to cover their stomach on the cruise?


----------



## mrsfuzzmo

I agree!  What's that all about???  I would have old them to stick it where the sun don't shine.  If I were pregnant and cruising I would be in a bikini! (My husband looks preggers when he's in a swimsuit and they never ask him to cover up.  I would have been furious!

Just the part of the CM asking an expectant mother to cover up is shocking in itself!


----------



## TomD

> _Originally posted by MarcyIn Florida _
> *Wait -- why would someone have to cover their stomach on the cruise?   *




pulls her swimsuit top down 

Meaning more then just her belly was showing


----------



## dobelover

> _Originally posted by TheWog _
> *we also had the ship pull up and dock across from you experience.  Golden Princess docked in St. Maarten right next to us in the morning.  Woman in the balcony cabin across from us didn't realize they pulled in to port while she was in the shower.  She walks out to talk to her husband with some "onlookers" she was not aware of.  Bet it was more shocking for her.      Always close those blinds when docking hehehe *



I did this on our first 7 nt Magic. I got out of the shower, curtains wide open and walked over to the veranda window. I am very nearsighted so I didn't see the folks on their verandas across the way until it was too late. They had been flashed, big time.


----------



## Hercules10

Lady at CC with teeny bikini, who never heard of a bikini trim and was quite furry. Looked like a French Poodle with an eye-patch.


----------



## DutchsMommy

Great thread - some funny stories, some just gross 

The thing I can't believe is that someone would jump off Deck 4 into a harbour - what a complete dingdong!!!  It would be so easy to DIE from that  - not to mention who knows what the heck is in the harbour!  For some reason that whole notion just gives me the giant heebeejeebeeies!


----------



## angielynn10

Just had to say to  DutchsMommy:  that is one cute baby you've got there.  Just made me laugh with that great grin!


----------



## Tandyc

Poodle with an eye patch !!!!! That is the funniest thing I have ever heard!  I am loving this thread.  

More more more


----------



## GoofyFD

Great thread!
 LOL


----------



## conny264

I agree,great thread.
My sister and I took our first evre cruise this May.
Normally I´m easy angered by obnoxious behaviour,but Hey I´m on vacation.Unfortunatly I injured my knee on St.Maarten and had to keep it low for the rest of the week.But missing out on CC,no way.So I limbed very sowly with the help of two trams to serenity bay and found a nice place to enjoy.
Next thing two Mexican Ladies arrive,talking VERY loud to each other and in a walkietalkie to their husbands,settle down 3 chairs down the beach,talikng talking talking.
Guess what-10 minutes later the men arrive with kids(5 year old and baby with stroller and tons of stuff).
I told them very politly that this was the adult beach-no reaction.
My sister went swimming and sure enough baby starts crying.I got up,limped down the beach to find a castmember,who helped me back to my chair and then went to the family.
At first they pretended not to understand.so he send them away with more force.It was very amusing to see,how long it took for them to get all their stuff together and the noise that came with it.But after 20 minutes peace and quiet returned to serenity beach but the looks I got from them the rest of the day on the ship could have easyly killed me.

Lots of greetings from Germany
Conny


----------



## natsmom125

I guess the Mom who complained thought it was inappropriate to be partially unclothed around young children.  All of these kids were standing in line like little soldiers staring at this woman....and everyone has their own opinion on what is appropriate and what is not for their kids to see.

Phyllis


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

> _Originally posted by natsmom125 _
> *I guess the Mom who complained thought it was inappropriate to be partially unclothed around young children.  All of these kids were standing in line like little soldiers staring at this woman....and everyone has their own opinion on what is appropriate and what is not for their kids to see.
> 
> Phyllis
> *




Well, I thought, from your original post, that it was just her belly that was exposed.     If she was freestyling it, that's another story.


----------



## JRLINK3

I'm really loving these stories!


----------



## westjones

OK, my funniest story was from someone in our group.  Actually, I hadn't met him before, he is the BIL of my friend who joined us on the Magic this past September.

My friend's BIL liked wearing a large white cowboy hat all the time on the ship.  At night, he wore western shirts to dinner.  

While walking to dinner some kids spotted him and yelled to their parents, "Look!  A Cowboy!  Can we get a picture?"  They thought he was one of the characters on the ship!  My friend's BIL stopped and posed for the pictures and then went on to dinner! 

DJ


----------



## ashtravel

When I last  cruised on the Magic, I was sitting by the Mickey pool when I saw a lady sitting directly across from me. She was wearing a very skimpy bikini. Her son, who looked to be about 4 or 5 years old, came up to her, pulled her top to the side , and started to breast feed. When he was done, he put it back and jumped back into the water. I couldn't believe my eyes and though they must be European. The child did it a second time. I wanted to see if I could detect an accent and when I passed by her I noticed a distinct southern drawl! That still gives me a chuckle to this day.


----------



## tvguy

Okay, I'm a stupid man, but isn't 4 or 5 a little old to be breast feeding, even by La Leche standards?


----------



## ashtravel

That was what was so creepy about what I was witnessing. It was too weird to see a kid that old manhandle his mother like that. I believe in breastfeeding but that was too strange for me. I really thought they were European but it turned out they were from the US. And the fact that she did this in just a public place was beyond imagination. It truly was the strangest thing I have ever seen in my life. 
The other thing I remember was a young couple with a toddler who insisted on allowing her in the main mickey pool. The lifeguard repeating told them she belonged in the "ear: because she was wearing a diaper. I overheard her say that this was her vacation and her daughter was going to go in the main pool. She would have her husband watch the life guard and she would stand in front of her kid  to block the view of the life guard while she played in the main pool. She had to be told a few times. Of course, soon after watching these events, the pool had to be closed because of an accident in the pool. The mindset of some people is unbelieveable that they are allowed to have fun at other people's expense. That toddler was perfectly happy playing in the "ear" but her mother felt like (and I heard her say) we paid a lot for this cruise and my little darling is going to swim where ever she wants. Please!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyFD

Ok, we bought a Mickey balloon at WDW and brought it on the ship.  Well not knowing that if you have the veranda door open and you open up the stateroom door, WOOOOSSSSHHH out went Mickey. Thank God my Daughter was up in the pool with Mom!  She never questioned about the balloon.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

> Originally posted by brack
> While I consider the "natural" method of feeding an infant the best for the child ........ right at the coffee station on deck 9, with NO COVER AT ALL, is not the proper place. I was stunned to see 'it".



Not sure what you mean by no cover at all (do you mean the entire breast was exposed?) but I also have to ask- what would have been the proper place? The bathroom stall or something of that nature? 
*sigh*

As for the exposed belly- someone said people have different ideas of what is appropriate behavior... if it was ONLY the pregnant belly, it was inappropriate to ask her to cover it up no matter how many children were staring- it was just a belly! They were probably staring because it was so big! But there's nothing wrong with showing a belly, pregnant or not. 
If you meant her breasts were also exposed, then please say so... but if not, they have no right to ask her to cover up her belly.


----------



## aprilgail2

> _Originally posted by BibbidyBobbidyBoo _
> *Not sure what you mean by no cover at all (do you mean the entire breast was exposed?) but I also have to ask- what would have been the proper place? The bathroom stall or something of that nature?
> *sigh*
> *



 I dont think they should have to breastfeed in the bathroom stall but a little discretion would be nice.  I was on a plane and the lady next to my 11 year old god son just whiped her breast right out there and breastfed...he was so embarrassed and he was stuck there next to her on the plane the whole time she did that...a little cover up,, blanket etc would have been nice!


----------



## mickeyfanmom

Yeah aprilgail2-

I remember being on a business flight many years ago and a woman was breastfeeding next to a 10 year old boy with no blanket or any cover at all.  He was asking her questions about it, and this made her mad so she called over a flight attendant to have HIM moved!  

So the flight attendant comes to me and asks me to switch with the boy.  I didn't really want to switch because it was way farther back in the plane, next to the window and my stuff was overhead of my seat but I wanted to help this poor boy out, so I moved.

As soon as I sat down, the woman started telling me that the boy that had been seated next to her was a rude boy to even ask her what she was doing, and to look etc.  So I told her that kids are just naturally curious and maybe she should have covered up with a blanket to avoid the situation.  She said that she was not going to put a blanket over her baby's head and put him in the dark and heat just because no one had taught that little "brat" manners.  I bet she turned out to be some fine mother!

Before you flame me, I will tell you that I breastfed two children myself.  But I always went to a discreet location (yes even a bathroom sometimes) or at the very minimum covered up with a blanket in a corner somewhere.  I understand that it is a natural process, but so are a lot of other things that we do not do in public and that nobody else needs to see if they don't want to.

Flame away, but that's how I feel!

But the belly thing wouldn't bother me for my family to see if it was JUST the belly!

Now let's hear some more funny stories!  This thread is great!


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

> _Originally posted by ashtravel _
> *When I last  cruised on the Magic, I was sitting by the Mickey pool when I saw a lady sitting directly across from me. She was wearing a very skimpy bikini. Her son, who looked to be about 4 or 5 years old, came up to her, pulled her top to the side , and started to breast feed. When he was done, he put it back and jumped back into the water. I couldn't believe my eyes and though they must be European. The child did it a second time. I wanted to see if I could detect an accent and when I passed by her I noticed a distinct southern drawl! That still gives me a chuckle to this day. *



My BIL told us this story about his DW.  She breastfeed her youngest son until 4 or 5 yo.  They were in the back of a WDW bus he started pulling at her shirt and was yelling milkly way (milky way was his name for breastfeeding) mom.   So she started to breastfeed him there on the bus.   MY BIL was so embarrassed that he got up and moved to the front of the bus.


----------



## Danemom

> _Originally posted by mickeyfanmom _
> *Yeah aprilgail2-
> 
> I understand that it is a natural process, but so are a lot of other things that we do not do in public and that nobody else needs to see if they don't want to.
> 
> Flame away, but that's how I feel!
> 
> *



No flames from me. I completely agree and I think you said it very well.


----------



## brack

> _Originally posted by BibbidyBobbidyBoo _
> *Not sure what you mean by no cover at all (do you mean the entire breast was exposed?) but I also have to ask- what would have been the proper place? The bathroom stall or something of that nature?
> *sigh**



The proper place was where she was. I do not deny that at all. I also said that I believe in breastfeeding as what is best for the child. 

This person's breast was completely uncovered, leaving NOTHING to the imagination. As if it makes a difference (and I might be flamed for saying this) .... it was not very shapely or cute. If she had been discrete it would not have made any difference at all.

I want to say that I applaud women who give the extra effort to breastfeed. My wife did not have the opportunity because of medical reasons and she believes that she missed out on the bonding.


----------



## brack

> _Originally posted by mickeyfanmom _
> *Before you flame me, I will tell you that I breastfed two children myself.  But I always went to a discreet location (yes even a bathroom sometimes) or at the very minimum covered up with a blanket in a corner somewhere.  I understand that it is a natural process, but so are a lot of other things that we do not do in public and that nobody else needs to see if they don't want to.
> *


I agree with you 100%. There are things that are very 'natural' but I would not want them shared with me nor would I want to share mine with others.


----------



## KEH

Maybe we are getting a bit off track here. This thread is such fun that I would hate to see it turn into a debate and get closed.

Any more "shocking stories"?


----------



## brack

> _Originally posted by KEH _
> *Maybe we are getting a bit off track here. This thread is such fun that I would hate to see it turn into a debate and get closed.
> 
> Any more "shocking stories"? *



Good point. Let's keep this thread going with good stories. Thanks


----------



## princess Snow

On a Celebrity cruise, there was a middle-aged man with his wife who began wearing women's clothing.  He started out wearing a woman's blouse, and then, each day, got increasingly more "woman."  He and his wife kissed and danced together like nothing was out of the ordinary.  The final straw was when he jumped into the pool wearing a one-piece woman's swimsuit with padded breasts!  I try to be as open and nonjudgemental as possible, but I really could not believe my eyes!  My family still tells this story when we talk about cruising!


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

So basically, if you are in the mood for a shock, hang around the pools and beaches. 

Funny thread!  Keep 'em coming!

Tink


----------



## Rombus

Well, not so much something seen but experienced! It was the first night of my first cruise.  I lasted a good 20 min in AP before throwing in the towel and booking it outside to cure my seasickness (If i can see water im fine for some weird reason). In any case, later that night i was in one of the goofy pool hot tubs with a couple of people i met in the teen club. It was still pretty rough but didnt seem like it. So were sitting there talking about the waves forming in the pool when all of the sudden the waves hit just right and doused us with cold water. Happened at least two more times, By the time i got out, the pool was about 2'-3' down from where it usually was!


----------



## bbowers

Bumpity-bump


----------



## kikipug

My sister and I booked a last-minute, girls-only,  "35 years of sisterhood" cruise (any excuse for a cruise will do!). While walking in the edge of the surf on the beach in Miami on the morning before we sailed, I freaked out when a dead pelican washed up around my ankles... aaaaccccckkkkk!  

Wouldn't you know it, same trip, it got worse.  We thought we would explore Cozumel on foot on our own, and apparently walked in the wrong direction... (down by the Army(?) base)... we are walking along, and sitting on the steps to the beach is a fat old mexican, shorts around his knees "enjoying" himself.  We immediately hailed the next passing cabbie and headed to Chakanab- we figured it was safe there.   

"Dead Pelicans and Dirty Old Men"... how's that for the title of a trip report?????


----------



## tvguy

Ah, two dirty old birds, eh?


----------



## @GoofyNut

This thread is hysterical ... I hope it keeps going and going.

We took a trip to Orient Beach and had no idea that it was a "clothing optional beach"! I like to walk the beach/shore when I'm away so I tell my hubby I'm going for a stroll .... my luck, I walk into some very large fellow DIS cruisers in the all-together ... had no idea where to look and did an about face. Get back to the Hubby who says why such a pale face ... so embarrased I can't talk. We finally get back to the ship and of course I keep walking into the same people I saw ... Hubby says what's the matter and all I can say is "naked whale on the beach". 

This year we take a side trip to Pineapple Beach on Antiga ... you guessed it it's topless and we had no idea. Hubby who never uses my zoom camera can't find it fast enough, then says who's idea was it to come here ... I WANT TO SEND THEM A THANK YOU CARD! Another good laugh.


----------



## piglet33

> _Originally posted by @GoofyNut _
> *This year we take a side trip to Pineapple Beach on Antiga ... you guessed it it's topless and we had no idea. Hubby who never uses my zoom camera can't find it fast enough, then says who's idea was it to come here ... I WANT TO SEND THEM A THANK YOU CARD! Another good laugh. *



Should I be expecting a Thank You Card? lol.  All in all we did have a good time that day.

Reneé


----------



## videogal1

> _Originally posted by jrabbit _
> *At Orient Beach on St. Maarten, we saw a ways down the beach a hairy, tubby "white" guy that decided to do the beach neked.....*



Last week Cash and I went on an excursion to Orient Beach with other passengers.  We were expecting some beach time and a bar-b-que party but one look at the state of the sea and the blowing sand convinced us all to call it a day and return to the ship.  Before we got turned around I traipsed off to the nearest inhabited building (the Waikiki Bar) to make a pit stop....down the sandy trail, into the bar, around the corner, through the door marked with the appropriate bathroom symbols and ...oops didn't see that 3" step...oops, didn't see the puddle of water collecting from the splashes of the two men showering off in the doorless cubicle...down I went...another view of a ceiling in a foreign country...Next thing I know there are two dripping men hanging over me trying to help me up off the floor.....

That's my story and I've got the bruises to prove it...


----------



## mickeyfanmom

Oh Lynda!

As long as you didn't get hurt too bad- that's a funny story!  Just what you want to see as you are being "rescued" from a fall!  HA!


----------



## NeedsNEscape

Maybe we should post a thread about topless and nude beaches that DCL takes you to!  We took the Tulum excursion on our July Western cruise.  I was determined to see some authentic Maya ruins.  I thought that the excursion would be fun, although my DH and DSes were dubious.  Well, was I surprised when DH stops at the edge of one of the ruins, looks out over the beautiful Carribbean Sea and says to me, "You didn't tell me we were going to a topless beach!"
Wow, was I surprised.  DH and DSs went down to take a good close look!  My 16 year old wanted to make sure he had a good story for his junior year in his all-boys Catholic high school.

While this wasn't shocking, it was unexpected!  They loved the Tulum excursion.


----------



## smchan

With all the stories about shock of experiencing nude beachs, I'm wondering how you folk would fare if Disney were to offer a Mediterrean cruise.   

Sam


----------



## jrabbit

OK, so I've posted on the "...Shocking" thread. Trust me, the nudity doesn't bother me. Unfortunatly, I didn't get any pictures of any of the onbeach sceanery.

DW on the other hand made sure that we were NOT going on an excursion where that would even be an option. After our excursion got cancelled, she ask the cruise director what the prettiest beach was and was told Orient. So it was HER choice to go and surprisingly enough, she didn't mind it (especially the naked guy with the glowing red buns


----------



## JRLINK3

Bumpitty, bump, bump!

These are so funny!


----------



## TooPure4u

That I think was pretty shocking to me.....St Maarten....beach Rendevous on the French side.  I was getting my hair braided and as I looked up, there was a totally nude man about 60+ years old walking by.  I almost fell off the lounge chair and became nausea very quickly.  When I had read the excursion booklet, it said "may encounter nudity".  You may think I am nuts but on the walk back, I took a picture of him hahahahahahaha.  It is now in my scrap book with a little saying above it reading..."Anyone have SPF 100"?????


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

We experienced some unexpected Castaway Cay nudity on the Wonder.  Apparently, no one told the 70 year old gentleman that if you're wearing a loose-fitting Speedo, you shouldn't sit on top of a picnic table with your legs spread.

I just hope he didn't get splinters.


----------



## jgalecpa

> I just hope he didn't get splinters.



From your description, he DESERVED them. (There are some things I just don't want to see.)

We were on a Med. Cruise and some female guests did go topless.

I tell people the average age of the women who did was 35yrs old.  

My male friends get interested until I tell them one was a 60 year old woman and the other a 10 year old!


Oh, how I love to "lie with statistics"!

 


Jim


----------



## LoveMickey

Not on a cruise yet, but just saw someone mooning the Twopalms web cam.  uck


----------



## JRLINK3

As we prepare for our trip in 7 more days, I was just thinking of all of the funny posts that we had on this thread.  Does anyone have anything else to share?


----------



## PizzieDuster

This is the unexpected category but I couldn't help but get a kick out of it.

Last year - while watching couples get picked for "Match your Mate", my DH and I saw a couple who was NOT picked get very upset.  The Mrs. turned her chair around - sat crossed armed - pissed off - and stared at the back of the room, completely turning her back to the stage.  Then took off to the bar, left DH there to cheer on the couples.  Came back and turned her chair again - VERY OBVIOUSLY that was sooooo funny - crossed arms and all -refusing to watch the show.  I so felt sorry for DH.       If he laughed or clapped or enjoyed - she gave the evil eye, and we just cracked up.... it was such a distraction but a distraction that we couldn't help watch and we still to this day do the "cross arm" action when we pout and kid each other.  Guess ya had to be there!

It was funnier then THE show...   She was staring at us (sitting behind the FRONT ROW)... and we were TRYING to watch the show!  God forbid we laughed....  I guess they - well SHE - really wanted to be picked!


----------



## Dreamer04

LoveMickey said:
			
		

> Not on a cruise yet, but just saw someone mooning the Twopalms web cam.  uck



OMG! I saw that, too! I couldn't believe my eyes. 

What a jerk!


----------



## kikipug

LoveMickey said:
			
		

> Not on a cruise yet, but just saw someone mooning the Twopalms web cam.  uck



Time to re-name it the "twomoons" webcam!!!


----------



## Jillie

On our first Magic cruise in 2001, there was a group of three (looked like a husband/wife and brother or bil) traveling together.  They were quite a sight!!  Our first at sea day we were in the adult pool when all of a sudden the single guy comes jumping into the pool doing a cannonball and yelling, "Now thats the way to do a cannonball, woman!!"  He was purposely jumping near women who looked like they did not want to get their hair wet. The first time it was kind of funny but eventually a CM came over and told him to cut it out.  There was a man next to me in the pool who laughed and said, "So they really do give away cruises for being a Jerry Springer show guest!"  
We saw him all over the ship that week, usually acting very strangely.  On CC, the husband wife duo were in line at Cookies and a cup of red punch all over the guys CC white tshirt and just looked at him laughing as they walked away.


----------



## WMILLER86

Not shocking, but unexpected. On our Thanksgiving cruise, my friend here on the DIS Boards, Doogierunner, took a photo of wife Jackie while we were at Paradise Beach on Cozumel. When we later looked at the photo, the woman behind her was topless. We were there all day, and never even noticed the beautiful, naked woman right by us! I vow to never have so many Coronas again, that I miss out! 

Willie


----------



## jrabbit

I thought that I posted this before on this thread...but I don't see it.

You want shocking, I've got shocking.

We came back to the Magic after spending the afternoon at the Atlantis hotel and the weather turned pretty nasty, so we were sitting in Sessions looking out of a porthole and we saw the ship docked next to us get hit by lightning!! Shocking - YES, Scarry - way Yes!!


----------



## babysharknc

While cruising during Thanksgiving on the Magic my DD and I took a walk on  ten deck around 9 am. and there were several chase loungers with a towel, carton of milk and a can of Heinekin. I thought that was strange. Did anyone else see that?


----------



## the5J's

We were shocked!
The DIS people of Magic-Turkey Day 04 cruisers were robbed!
We were at Rockin-D bar for the 80's party
Three of us along with 2 others did the Bon Jovi lip sinc contest.
We won the fans over! everybody was clapping and cheering!

The Go-Go's were younger and less experienced.
The Bon-Jovi's lost to them when the Bar played an "applause track"
It was rigged! But we will get them next year, we signed back up to cruise TDay 05, come and join us!  
JS


----------



## russtwinsmom

OK, I'll tell this one on me. I spend a lot of time shopping and dressing DD because she spent her first few years in a Russian orphanage.

I had carefully set out matching outfits for DH and DD for a shore excursion. DD  was wearing a pair of capris that she had worn another day. As we were walking through the restaurant on board, her panties from the previous wearing fell out of one of the pant legs. She picked them up and started saying at in a very loud  voice, "Look Mama! My panties fell off! How can that happen if I have my pants on! Do you want me to try to put them back on? How did this happen?  Hey! I thought I had my Cinderella panties on and these have flowers! Wow! It's magic! Is there a Panty Fairy! Look!" 

I just sighed, collected her bloomers and moved on. No mother of the year award for me this year.

I am truly sorry to any of you who experienced this and lost a little of your appetites. 

RTM


----------



## WMILLER86

the5J's said:
			
		

> We were shocked!
> The DIS people of Magic-Turkey Day 04 cruisers were robbed!
> We were at Rockin-D bar for the 80's party
> Three of us along with 2 others did the Bon Jovi lip sinc contest.
> We won the fans over! everybody was clapping and cheering!
> 
> The Go-Go's were younger and less experienced.
> The Bon-Jovi's lost to them when the Bar played an "applause track"
> It was rigged! But we will get them next year, we signed back up to cruise TDay 05, come and join us!
> JS



I was a witness to this robbery!  When the applause track started, I thought I was at a Texas football game! You need to start auditions for next year.


----------



## tvguy

WMILLER86 said:
			
		

> Not shocking, but unexpected. On our Thanksgiving cruise, my friend here on the DIS Boards, Doogierunner, took a photo of wife Jackie while we were at Paradise Beach on Cozumel. When we later looked at the photo, the woman behind her was topless. We were there all day, and never even noticed the beautiful, naked woman right by us! I vow to never have so many Coronas again, that I miss out!
> 
> Willie


  Oh sure, tease us and don't post THAT photo!!!!


----------



## bbowers

Bumpity bump in hopes some recent cruisers have stories to share...


----------



## jackiejackson

removed


----------



## izzinmac

I forgot all about this incident until this thread popped back up on age one.  We were on the Magic 11/27 cruise this year.  While docked in St Martin, an older Celebrity cruise ship was docked across the pier from us.  Dinner that night was Parrots Cay.  We got down there a little early, and were lined up outside the door right near the aft elevator hall.  We were looking out the big portholes while waiting, and directly across from us on the other ship was a well lit, curtain open, cabin.  We noticed a gentleman in the cabin bent over.  As he stood up, it was clear he was pulling on his pants.  Just as he finished, out of the door behind him (obviously the stateroom bathroom) came his wife...stark naked.  Of course, my wife couldn't just let it be...she had to say in a very loud voice, "She's naked!"  Which immediately caught the attention of everyone else in line near us.  The lady was apparently unaware of our ship or didn't care, because she paraded back and forth several times without a stitch!!!


----------



## onthatday

I am all for nursing, but this was just creepy.  I had a freind that nursed her youngest until he was four.  It is unnerving when a kid comes up to mom and says "that one".  At that point, it is not about nutrition anymore!!!  



When I last  cruised on the Magic, I was sitting by the Mickey pool when I saw a lady sitting directly across from me. She was wearing a very skimpy bikini. Her son, who looked to be about 4 or 5 years old, came up to her, pulled her top to the side , and started to breast feed. When he was done, he put it back and jumped back into the water. I couldn't believe my eyes and though they must be European. The child did it a second time. I wanted to see if I could detect an accent and when I passed by her I noticed a distinct southern drawl! That still gives me a chuckle to this day.[/QUOTE]


----------



## brack

Like IZZINMAC we were beside another ship in dock and there were several men and women who were dressing in their staterooms.


----------



## banderson

brack said:
			
		

> While I consider the "natural" method of feeding an infant the best for the child ........ right at the coffee station on deck 9, with *NO COVER AT ALL*, is not the proper place. I was stunned to see 'it".



Great stories here but this one seems out of place, especially for a cruise line that's geared to families, which BTW happen to include kids.

As a mom who breastfed both children for an entire year, I proudly quote my very wise grandfather, "That's what God gave women breasts for. No one makes me hide when I have a cup of tea, why should my grandson have to hide under a blanket when he's hungry." This was the reprimand he gave my uncle (my grandfather's son) when my uncle suggested I might want to feed my son somewhere else in the house during a visit to my grandparents. I was never prouder of my grandfather than at that very moment!

I never aimed to flash while breastfeeding but I never covered up either and made my son "drink in the dark".


----------



## minniemouse71

izzinmac, we were on that same cruise, standing in that same line


----------



## brack

banderson said:
			
		

> As a mom who breastfed both children for an entire year, I proudly quote my very wise grandfather, "That's what God gave women breasts for. No one makes me hide when I have a cup of tea, why should my grandson have to hide under a blanket when he's hungry." This was the reprimand he gave my uncle (my grandfather's son) when my uncle suggested I might want to feed my son somewhere else in the house during a visit to my grandparents. I was never prouder of my grandfather than at that very moment!
> 
> I never aimed to flash while breastfeeding but I never covered up either and made my son "drink in the dark".



Call me a prude if you will but your examples are not of equal value. Drinking from a tea cup is not the same as a breast. The good Lord also gave me an appendage for a natural function but it would not be appropriate to do this on deck 10 or 4 over the side of the ship for all to see.


----------



## rejobako

With respect to infants who are exclusively breast fed (and haven't mastered a bottle nipple yet), I think it'd be unfair to mothers to suggest they should have to go to their staterooms every time it's time for a feeding.  Poor mom would just be settling into a deckchair by the pool with baby when it'd be time to pack everything up and go back to the room.  With kids that young, just getting from place to place with them and the diaper bag, etc. is like planning the invasion of Normandy.

That being said, I know that many people are a bit offended by a public glimpse of nipple (last year's Superbowl show dramatically demonstrated that!), even if it is in the context of feeding a child.   And to be honest, although I'm not "offended" by such things, as a man I know I'd feel a bit self-conscious and awkward if I were sitting on a cruiseship next to a woman breastfeeding her child without any attempt to be a bit discreet (with a cloth or blanket, etc.).  A baby on mother's breast is one of the most beautiful sights in the world, but frankly I don't feel like I should be given a birdseye view unless it's my wife and my child.

So in summary, I think there's room for compromise here, somewhere between banderson's grandfather and brack's sense of appropriate behavior on a cruise.


----------



## brack

rejobako said:
			
		

> A baby on mother's breast is one of the most beautiful sights in the world, but frankly I don't feel like I should be given a birdseye view unless it's my wife and my child.
> 
> So in summary, I think there's room for compromise here, somewhere between banderson's grandfather and brack's sense of appropriate behavior on a cruise.



Lest I be misunderstood here; in no way have I suggested that breastfeeding in public is a bad thing. What I have said is that IMHO it is not appropriate to openly display this very natural function or any other natural function that I will not mention.


----------



## banderson

Granted, I am a big advocate of breastfeeding and I cannot imagine anyone being offended or even bothered by seeing something so "normal". There are limits naturally and as I stated I never once made a point to flash no matter where I breastfed, at home or away. A mother must feed her child but that doesn't warrant her offering everyone and anyone around a free peep show. God knows that there are enough creeps out there who would purposely look for the thrill of it.

That being said, it amazes me that no one would ever consider giving a nod of disapproval to a scantily clad, good-looking, fit woman prancing around the pool in a thong or a string bikini, despite the fact that she is probably exposing more "skin" than a woman breastfeeding an infant. It begs the question of whether we in North America now accept to see a woman's body only as a source of pleasure, but not as a source of life/nourishment.

Come on...unless you're going out of your way to look rather than finding something more interesting to look at, what do you really see? A quick flash of a nipple until the kid latches on - that's mere milliseconds if the kid is truly hungry. Or maybe a few square inches of untanned skin? Get a middle aged man with a belly to bend over and you're likely to see more than that...

Here's an interesting piece of science. An infant's vision is limited to about 12 inches in the early months, which *as nature would have it* is roughly the distance between a mother's face and an infant's face during breastfeeding. Study after study shows that the bonding that occurs during breastfeeding contributes to a child's sense of security in his first relationship with another human. And we want to put a blanket over the kid's head? And in doing so, we hope to achieve what? Make all the onlookers happy? Get a head start at trying to produce another mixed up kid? Haven't we all produced enough of those already?

For all those "oh my God, is she really breastfeeding in public" posts, I'll use the word my son uses whenever he hears something completely ludicrous : "Whatever..."

Sorry for the long post, but I couldn't let this one pass...


----------



## llyolf

My last cruise, my DD was a 12 week old  vicarious breastfeeder.  I say 12 weeks because she just made the cutoff for being to young... the 3 months were actualy 13 weeks.... anyway...   My wife spent a lot of her time feeding Lily in our room....  I think she did feed out and about some, and this kid didn't like being covered up... she wanted to look while she ate.....   the funniest part was the formal night....  wife wore a "scrunch" dress that was long...  of course DD decided she was horribly hungry and DW had to take the whole dress off... did she do it in the dining room... uhhh no...


----------



## rejobako

banderson said:
			
		

> Granted, I am a big advocate of breastfeeding and I cannot imagine anyone being offended or even bothered by seeing something so "normal". There are limits naturally and as I stated I never once made a point to flash no matter where I breastfed, at home or away. A mother must feed her child but that doesn't warrant her offering everyone and anyone around a free peep show. God knows that there are enough creeps out there who would purposely look for the thrill of it.
> 
> That being said, it amazes me that no one would ever consider giving a nod of disapproval to a scantily clad, good-looking, fit woman prancing around the pool in a thong or a string bikini, despite the fact that she is probably exposing more "skin" than a woman breastfeeding an infant. It begs the question of whether we in North America now accept to see a woman's body only as a source of pleasure, but not as a source of life/nourishment.
> 
> Come on...unless you're going out of your way to look rather than finding something more interesting to look at, what do you really see? A quick flash of a nipple until the kid latches on - that's mere milliseconds if the kid is truly hungry. Or maybe a few square inches of untanned skin? Get a middle aged man with a belly to bend over and you're likely to see more than that...
> 
> Here's an interesting piece of science. An infant's vision is limited to about 12 inches in the early months, which *as nature would have it* is roughly the distance between a mother's face and an infant's face during breastfeeding. Study after study shows that the bonding that occurs during breastfeeding contributes to a child's sense of security in his first relationship with another human. And we want to put a blanket over the kid's head? And in doing so, we hope to achieve what? Make all the onlookers happy? Get a head start at trying to produce another mixed up kid? Haven't we all produced enough of those already?
> 
> For all those "oh my God, is she really breastfeeding in public" posts, I'll use the word my son uses whenever he hears something completely ludicrous : "Whatever..."
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I couldn't let this one pass...



In defense of my previous suggestion of a compromise position, I did not suggest that a blanket be placed "over the child's head".  My wife breastfed our children, and I know from watching her do so that a cloth or blanket can be strategically placed to offer both baby and mother some privacy without impeding the child's view of his/her mother.   What I mean is, if you stood right next to them and wanted to see, you could.  But if you were sitting a bit further away or from across the room, for all my daughters knew they were alone with mommy.

In the meantime, it's obvious this issue is important to you, but I think it's a bit of hyperbole to suggest that any attempt at discretion is going to create "mixed up kids".  Like it or not, many of our fellow citizens have a societal expectation that when they go out into a public setting, they will not be confronted by a bare breast.  And my guess is that most of these people are less flustered by the fact that they're seeing a glimpse of skin than the feeling that they are intruding on mother/baby.  Now, mother may not give a hoot who's looking, but that's almost beside the point.   Times may be changing, and I have no problem with that.  For now, however, I think it's appropriate for a mother breastfeeding her child in public to realize that there are people who will either feel offended (which is an extreme reaction, IMO) or uncomfortable (which is more understandable) with it.  So whereas, as I said earlier, I think it's silly to suggest that mothers not breastfeed in public, I also think it's appropriate for the mother to take reasonable action, if possible, to create a zone of privacy for she and her baby that still affords the opportunity to bond as you described.

And now, I think I've milked this topic long enough . . .


----------



## Regina

Okay, let's look at the subject of this thread. It's not to debate breastfeeding so please let's get back on track. 

Thank you.


----------



## rejobako

Sorry; I'm udderly ashamed of myself.


----------



## mamo-4-wdw

russtwinsmom  that is so funny,I have laughed till I cried. Bless her little heart she was just thinking out loud. Panty Faire how cute HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## 2timecruiser

We had an experience our first cruise on disney in May 2003.  We went on the Atlantis aquarium tour.  It was myself, my dh, ds (7) & ds (5 months).  We had a wonderful time at the aquarium.  On the ferry ride back, I sat on the lower level with the stroller & my youngest ds.  My dh & ds sat on the upper lever to enjoy the better view.  We we arrived back at the port, we got off the ferry & started our long walk back to the Wonder.  On the walk back, my husband told me about this young man, college age, that sat near them & talked on the entire way back.  Dh thought it was a little unusual, but didn't know why he thought this way.  

When we arrived back at the Wonder, we arrived at the first guard, & I took all our kktw & id's out & handed them to the guard.  The guard looked at them and told us to proceed to the ship.  The young man must have been behind us, because I heard him state that he was with us.  Myself & dh both stated that we did not know the young man to the guard & the guard motioned for us to proceed onto the ship.  We proceeded onto the ship & were entering the elevators, when we hard a lot of commotion behind us.  I turned around to see this young man run onto the ship & through the security station.  He made it all the way to the stairscase before he was tackled by several security guards.  I was quite scared and we continued up to our stateroom.  Once there, we went out onto the verandha where we watched as the security guards escortted the young man off the ship. 

I just thought I would share this story with everyone.  Has anyone else had anything like this happen?


----------



## BuncoHappens

The point of the breast-feeding issue is that the kid was not an infant....he was 4 or 5!!


----------



## chasbos

2timecruiser - wow that would have freaked me out!  You have to wonder how he got all the way to the ship?  It is not like you walk past the first security and you are right at the ship - you have to walk the whole length of ship to get on.  Wonder what this guy wanted?


----------



## dizneykids

...definitely exciting to say the least. We were awakened on one of our cruises at 2:00 am to the sounds of many feet running on deck 9 (we were in the Walt Suite on deck 8). DH goes out on the balcony to see what the excitement is and saw the smoke billowing off the ship. It wasn't until 4:00 that they finally announced that there was a fire on board, and everyone needed to get to their evacuation stations with lifejackets on....and there we stayed for more than an hour. Not a problem for those whose evac station was the WDT, but for those of us on deck 4 who had to keep inhaling the smoke while standing the whole time, it was less than enjoyable.

Of course, that pales in comparison to the time the diesel exhaust was sucked back into midships, and many of us got sick while the crew denied there was a problem. Now there was a time that the old Disney "magic" was not in play!

But not to be discouraged, we continue to sail...four months and counting!


----------



## cjsmith

2timecruiser said:
			
		

> We had an experience our first cruise on disney in May 2003.  We went on the Atlantis aquarium tour.  It was myself, my dh, ds (7) & ds (5 months).  We had a wonderful time at the aquarium.  On the ferry ride back, I sat on the lower level with the stroller & my youngest ds.  My dh & ds sat on the upper lever to enjoy the better view.  We we arrived back at the port, we got off the ferry & started our long walk back to the Wonder.  On the walk back, my husband told me about this young man, college age, that sat near them & talked on the entire way back.  Dh thought it was a little unusual, but didn't know why he thought this way.
> 
> When we arrived back at the Wonder, we arrived at the first guard, & I took all our kktw & id's out & handed them to the guard.  The guard looked at them and told us to proceed to the ship.  The young man must have been behind us, because I heard him state that he was with us.  Myself & dh both stated that we did not know the young man to the guard & the guard motioned for us to proceed onto the ship.  We proceeded onto the ship & were entering the elevators, when we hard a lot of commotion behind us.  I turned around to see this young man run onto the ship & through the security station.  He made it all the way to the stairscase before he was tackled by several security guards.  I was quite scared and we continued up to our stateroom.  Once there, we went out onto the verandha where we watched as the security guards escortted the young man off the ship.
> 
> I just thought I would share this story with everyone.  Has anyone else had anything like this happen?



wow, that would have freaked me out!


----------



## izzinmac

On one of my cruises I saw a new menu!


----------



## cjsmith

izzinmac said:
			
		

> On one of my cruises I saw a new menu!




LOL....this was great!

At one of our dinners at Palo we had a window seat.  We watched a man walk up to the windows and precede to check himself out and pat down his hair, pull down his shirt and make sure he looked presentable I guess.  Well before he left I guess he decided that he needed to make sure his nose was all clear and presentable so he dove in and made sure he didn have "a bat in the cave" as we say.  Nothing like watching someone pick their nose to give you a big appetite!


----------



## jrabbit

> Nothing like watching someone pick their nose to give you a big appetite!


----------



## midnitemist

In 2001 DCL, we stopped at St Marteen, one of the excursions was going to the beach,  part of the beach was attire was optional.   I only saw 3 people that went topless,   but what made me sick was seeing a very obese man with a thong on.  Enough Said.  

In 2003 DCL, a couple next to us was having " FUN"  left their balcony door open, needless to say we heard things.


----------



## brack

dizneykids said:
			
		

> ...definitely exciting to say the least. We were awakened on one of our cruises at 2:00 am to the sounds of many feet running on deck 9 (we were in the Walt Suite on deck 8). DH goes out on the balcony to see what the excitement is and saw the smoke billowing off the ship. It wasn't until 4:00 that they finally announced that there was a fire on board, and everyone needed to get to their evacuation stations with lifejackets on....and there we stayed for more than an hour. Not a problem for those whose evac station was the WDT, but for those of us on deck 4 who had to keep inhaling the smoke while standing the whole time, it was less than enjoyable.



We were on that cruise too. Our station was Animator's Palate. I had food poisoning from something I ate on shore. During this event at 4AM I am filling a champaigne bucket at Animator's much to the dismay of everyone else waiting to get back to their rooms. That was pretty shocking even to me!


----------



## ann-e-mator

The most shocking/funniest things I've ever seen on a cruise were these:

On the first cruise I went on with Disney, every night a group of friends and I would sit on on the 9th deck and just hang out. Well also every night this group of about 5 or 6 Chinese guys would stumble out onto the 9th deck TOTALLY drunk. Well the last night, they stumbled out as usual, only this time they had a recorder (you know... those little plastic flute thingys they make you learn to play in school) It was SOOO FUNNY listening to and watching them!!!

On the second cruise I went on, my two friends and I were in an elevator and one decided to do a "007" barrell roll out of the elevator. He did it, but didn't see the maid vaccuuming right by the stairs. We took a roll right down the stairs and took the vaccuum with him!!! Needless to say the maid didn't have very nice things to say to him. But everyday after that there was a caution sign next to the vaccuum everytime someone was vaccuuming. I had to laugh everytime I saw the caution signs.


----------



## inkkognito

My most "shocking" cruise was not on DCL. It was on Viking Serenade, an ancient RCCL ship that they no longer have. We had a set of people at our table that I doubt we'll ever top: A couple in which the husband was literally over 7 feet tall (the poor guy kept banging his head because that ship was TINY) and a set of twin sisters. One was divorced and one was single, and they cruised on that ship about as often as hubby and I cruise Disney. But they had...uh, well let's just say "close" relationships with some of the crew members! Their stories were an utter riot, especially about partying with the crew in Ensanada. The staterooms were like broom closets, and we discovered that it was mostly a local CA crowd on that ship, so people would just prop their stateroom doors open, lie around in their underwear, and yell across the hallways to each other, discussing subjects I did NOT want to hear about from strangers!
On DCL, I have witnessed a nude woman in the Rainforest, and hubby witnessed two nude men (they started out in clothes, walked into the steamroom, and stripped right in front of him). In both cases, we pointed out it was co-ed, and that didn't phase them at all! I'm not offended by nudity, but I am definitely amused by it under those circumstances!
Barb


----------



## Squeakcat

It wasn't funny at the time, but now I can laugh at it.  During my first cruise ever, a 3-day on the Magic in June of 1999, the rest of the people at my dining table threw a collective hissy fit and demanded to be seated elsewhere before the wait staff had even taken drink orders.  The indignant and overly loud calling for the head waiter started as soon as we were seen approaching the table, where the other assigned passengers were already seated.    The reason?  There was a _child_ in my party.  Can you imagine? On a _Disney_ ship yet?


----------



## lbgraves

Good grief!!!  I Thought that I had heard it all.  I certainly hope that you didn't have to sit with those unreasonable babyish adults for the entire cruise.


----------



## bbowers

It's been long enough for a bump...


----------



## captchris

Thanks for the bump!  I spent the last hour reading these funny stories!

LOL


----------



## captchris

When we were on the Nordic Empress we had a rare opportunity for an overnight in Cozumel.  The crew were all excited that they could party at Senor Froggs and Carlos and Charlies.  Anyway as the crew were getting off the ship, DW and I along with our friends that joined us on the cruise were watching all of this from the promenade deck.

We see and attractive woman talking to the crew members.  She reminded me of a groupie.  Well all of a sudden a bridge officer comes off the gangplank.  She was like flies on poop, she made a beeline to him and talked to him for over an hour!  It was funny!  She ditched the crew for the officer and was trying very hard for "private tour"


----------



## DisneyMom&Fan

Hercules10 said:
			
		

> Lady at CC with teeny bikini, who never heard of a bikini trim and was quite furry. Looked like a French Poodle with an eye-patch.



LOL... that made my day envisioning a French Poodle with an eye-patch -- hilarious!!


----------



## tezb

WDWDennis said:
			
		

> Great thread!!!  I'm loving every bit of it!!
> 
> The worst thing I saw was at Castaway Cay!!  My wife and I got off the ship first thing in the morning. We were heading straight to serenity bay. We walked the first part from the ship, but then sat down at the tram station for the ride down the old runway. After a few minutes, a couple of CM's walked up and sat down. We waited and waited, but no tram.  Well, after about 10 minutes, one of the CM's stood up, went to a bush, right under the roof where we were sitting, and started urinating in the bushes!!     My wife and I just looked at each other, totally shocked!  After he was done, he just put it away and sat back down. We were totally disgusted. It almost ruined our day. I am even in construction, so seeing this sort of thing is not uncommon for me. I guess being a Disney employee, I just expected a little more from him.     Heck, he had the entire island to use, but he chose to do it right there.
> 
> 
> WEIRD!!!!



This is OFF topic...but your experience above reminded me of a recent trip tothe Mall/ Macys...We saw a security guy in full uniform doing the same thing against the building.  I was shocked since he was in uniform, on duty and there were restrooms inside the store!  I thought about reporting his actions but didn't.


----------



## hereigns

Bat in the Cave!!!!! That is So funny. Am I the only one that never heard that before?  I love it!


----------



## SuzieDizney

I love that saying too!!  My kids started that in our house after hearing in on "That's so Raven" on the Disney Channel of course!!


----------



## barkley

not shocking but "different".  a group of 4 couples who tended to dress in western attire pulled out all the stops on formal night.  they all came in their matching square dance outfits (inlcuding the poofy crinolins under the ladies skirts).

of course i am always shocked (and dismayed  ) by the YOUNG girls (6,7,8 year olds) dressed in the most inappropriate manner (they resemble what is known in my neck of the woods as "working girls")-shorts that do not cover their bottoms, small strips of fabric on their chests (resemble nothing more than a head band), little strappy high heels-and MAKEUP.  i'm not talking the play stuff-the real mccoy.  then on formal night they are in backless (almost frontless) dresses with their hair done to the 9's.  the clothing is nothing i could fathom allowing a teenager to wear let alone a little girl.


----------



## kris1973

The most shocking thing that happened to my family was back in 2003 and we went to the straw market in Nassau. I took my two girls to get there hair braided and my husband went in search of cigars. Well my husband wandered to far and he was offered sexual things I will not mention on a family board, but I am sure you can all imagine. So next thing I know I see him jogging my way and I ask what happened.  After he told me I responded well did you try and haggle....we are at the market   

Kristin


----------



## ljql_5969

These were so funny.  Great thread!


----------



## aprilgail2

kris1973 said:
			
		

> The most shocking thing that happened to my family was back in 2003 and we went to the straw market in Nassau. I took my two girls to get there hair braided and my husband went in search of cigars. Well my husband wandered to far and he was offered things I will not mention on a family board, but I am sure you can all imagine. So next thing I know I see him jogging my way and I ask what happened.  After he told me I responded well did you try and haggle....we are at the market
> 
> Kristin



LOL...there is really a seedy part of NYC feel about Nassau...we were offered drugs there and we had a 4 year old with us!!!!  We stayed there once for a week and at the beach at the hotel they walked up and down selling drugs like it was ice cream!!


----------



## cruzincricketts

aprilgail2 said:
			
		

> I dont think they should have to breastfeed in the bathroom stall but a little discretion would be nice.  I was on a plane and the lady next to my 11 year old god son just whiped her breast right out there and breastfed...he was so embarrassed and he was stuck there next to her on the plane the whole time she did that...a little cover up,, blanket etc would have been nice!


Where is it "appropriate" for an infant to eat on a plane? Being "European" I guess I don't get why feeding a child is embarassing for some people.  

We once had to bring our kids in off the veranda after our neighbors were a little "noisy" in an intimate way. Our dd asked "Has that lady has got a boo boo"


----------



## Cruella de mom

On one of our NCL cruises we were seated at a table with five couples.  Everynight we would talk about all the things we did that day and it quickly became obvious that one man was spending a great deal of time in the casino much to his wife's dismay.  Things heated up over the first few nights until another table mate took the husband aside and suggested he spend some time with his DW the next day.  The next night they were late to dinner and came in flushed and obviously excited.  They ordered champagne for the entire table and laughed so much that the rest of us were almost afraid to ask what had changed.   Turns out that he had taken the advice and spent the morning with his wife, they napped all afternoon and then the two of them had meandered down to the casino to wait for dinner. While he was playing poker his wife decided to play the slots and won the jackpot on her first pull.  The jackpot covered more than their cost for the cruise!  He never stepped foot back in the casino that I know of - said it would be pushing his luck.  They were like newlyweds the rest of the cruise and bought all the wine at dinner each night.


----------



## ceejay13

We just returned from the Aug. 20th repo on the Magic. An earlier poster referenced the Go-Go's and Bon Jovi contest. This same night we were seated at the very side of the stage back by the exit of Rockin Bar D. The female guests that were part of the Go-Gos came out with towels wrapped around them. At the end of their performance they were instructed to open their towels so from the front of Rockin Bar D it just appeared that they opened up their towels and they didn't have on anything under them. Well from our side the girl on the end really only had on a thong and no bra so when whe opened up her towel we all were flashed. My DH and my friend's DH had smiles on their faces. All of the other girls actually were covered up. A couple of nights later this same woman (she had to be in her 40s so she really isn't a girl) came into Rockin Bar D to do the scavenger hunt. One of the things they asked for was a bra. She is dressed in a linen/gauze strapless top and pants. She proceeds to remove her bra and run up to the stage for her scavenger hunt points. The material in her top was so thin you could see everything. She then went back to her seat and managed to put it back on in quite the production. Later in the week our friends told us she volunteered to be a band member for 70s night but the cruise staff politely told her no. We wondered if they had gotten any complaints about her.


----------



## mmouse37

ceejay13 said:
			
		

> We just returned from the Aug. 20th repo on the Magic. An earlier poster referenced the Go-Go's and Bon Jovi contest. This same night we were seated at the very side of the stage back by the exit of Rockin Bar D. The female guests that were part of the Go-Gos came out with towels wrapped around them. At the end of their performance they were instructed to open their towels so from the front of Rockin Bar D it just appeared that they opened up their towels and they didn't have on anything under them. Well from our side the girl on the end really only had on a thong and no bra so when whe opened up her towel we all were flashed. My DH and my friend's DH had smiles on their faces. All of the other girls actually were covered up. A couple of nights later this same woman (she had to be in her 40s so she really isn't a girl) came into Rockin Bar D to do the scavenger hunt. One of the things they asked for was a bra. She is dressed in a linen/gauze strapless top and pants. She proceeds to remove her bra and run up to the stage for her scavenger hunt points. The material in her top was so thin you could see everything. She then went back to her seat and managed to put it back on in quite the production. Later in the week our friends told us she volunteered to be a band member for 70s night but the cruise staff politely told her no. We wondered if they had gotten any complaints about her.



Our team won that scavenger hunt on the August repo!!!  It was a lot of fun but I was so busy running things up to the stage I missed the "show" when she whipped her bra off.  

On the other subject...my DD has participated as go go's on previous cruises and one time my DD's towel definately slipped....she caught it in time but she was mortified!!!

Here is a pic of my DD and niece as go gos and my son as Bon Jovi....they always like to participate and always have a great time!!

http://community.webshots.com/photo/61021700/61022956yVPqgT

Here is a pic of some the Go Gos from the August repo....are any of these the one you were talking about?  

http://community.webshots.com/photo/443609344/445427852TBCsEG

I got a really good pic of the Bon Jovi group on the repo....I happened to be coming back from the bathroom and Joey Fatone and the rest were just waiting in the wings to be called in....I got this shot!!!

http://community.webshots.com/photo/443609344/445427643sbQHfx



MJ


----------



## CamColt

This isnt completely over the top and there could have been valid reasons (ie lost luggage), so I'm not judging, but on formal night on our last cruise, there was a larger woman next to us wearing a strapless halter top, like those terrycloth, bathing suit covers, with a "skirt type cover on bottom.  She also had sunglasses on top of her head.  Another night she did wear a bathing suit with a cover up over it to dinner, but at least that wasn't formal night.   This was late dining too.


----------



## mcorbo

Upon docking in Cozumel, the ship direclty across from us had lots of verandah cabins and was already docked.  1 couple it appeared went to bed with their verandah doors wide open to partake of the ocean breezes and had decided to sleep in that morning.  As we pulled up alongside, there they were still alseep, stark naked for all the Disney Cruisers to see!


----------



## M<3'sMickey

On the August 13th West Coast cruise, because of bad weather, they had to have Pirate Night inside, in the main lobby. I was standing with my mother and my best friend on the 4th deck overlooking the lobby as everyone was dancing. Well there was a larger girl wearing a strapless tubey-top thing, much like Camcolt was describing, and if they were on the same cruise we're probably describing the same person. Anyway, this girl was dancing and jumping about, and it was almost an    moment as um, "things" almost came popping out! The tubey top thing did not really flatter her and I hit my best friend in the arm and was like, "Oh my god, look! They're gonna pop out!" The girl kept adjusting herself, but there were a few close calls where deck four almost got more than they bargained for at the Pirates IN the Caribbean Party show! 

~Melissa


----------



## ceejay13

MJ

Thanks for the picture and the memories. The lady in question was the one with the short red hair, in your picture. Like I posted, she was in her 40s but had quite the body with some possible surgical enhancements it appeared. 

Cindy


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Hi, I hesitate to post this... I am always worried that whoever I am talking about will read it... One time I posted about a silly incident on the boat from MGM to EPCOT and I had a few people respond saying, "Oh, I was worried that you were talking about me, but we weren't staying at the Dolphin," or "I was worried it was me, but my daughter didn't bring her special blankie that time," and so on, so I've tried to be careful... so anyhow, this is not all that shocking.. but memorable, so here goes.. 

On our cruise last spring, my 16 yo daughter and I had just boarded and began to eat our lunch at Topsiders welcome buffet.  I always like to eat our first meal outside with the egrets  weather permitting, sort of a tradition.  DD and I find a nice table outdoors, right at the edge looking out over the port. Mmmmm- ahhhhhhh, smell that sea air. This is so nice.  We are on our cruise.  Everyone is so happy to be here. Look at all these smiling faces.

Just then, a family, consisting of the mom and dad - probably in their mid-40s, and their four or five attractive children ranging in ages of about 8 to 16 years old, decide to eat at a table near us.  What a nice big family, I am thinking.  They are all dressed nicely in cruise attire - you know, the dad looked like he just stepped off the golf course -- I only mention this so you know they looked like the model family, not "Married With Children." 

The dad, who was the last one to get to the table, had just sat his tray down, took his seat, and was about to take that first bite of shrimp when suddenly, we hear a *pling* sound. The dad leaps up, clearly upset, and says to his wife, "WHAT DID YOU DO!? DID YOU JUST THROW A FORK AT HER?" (he is asking his wife is she threw a fork at one of their children). The mom is trying to shush him up and make him sit down, but he goes on, "DID YOU JUST THROW A FORK AT YOUR CHILD? WHAT KIND OF MOTHER THROWS A UTENSIL AT HER CHILD?" 

Now, he is quieted down a bit, but everyone around can see him all puffed up and can hear something is going on. In between his louder voice, you could hear the moms muffled voice, but we couldn't hear what she was saying. I was facing them. My daughter's back was to them. So while I could see it all, she could hear it all. Only I was trying not to look because their poor kids are all dying of embarrassment. No one knew what would happen next, but we were ready to duck. 

I honestly don't know if the mother threw the fork at her daughter out of anger or annoyance, or if the daughter simply said, "Please pass the fork," and mom did her best quarterback imitation, but dad was fuming! His face matches the cocktail sauce and I swear I can see smoke coming out of his ears.. or is that the smoke stack?  The mom tries to get him to sit down and be quiet, but he wouldn't. He continues... "Do you see anyone else throwing utensils at their children?" I give my daughter a quick glance. He keeps at it, "Do you think that's normal? Well, I don't! You know what? I don't even want to eat with you!" Mom is still mumbling in a low voice and tugging at his arm urging him to sit down and he yanks his arm away and says, "No! I refuse to sit with someone who throws utensils at their children!"

With that, Dad grabs his full tray and stomps off to eat somewhere else.  The remaining family members continue to eat in uncomfortable silence. I look at my daughter and whisper, "Let's hope this isn't the most exciting thing that happens on this cruise." 

After a bit, the mom starts kidding around with the kids and they all start to giggle nervously, maybe to save face due to the embarrassment (hey, she should have thought of *that* before she threw the fork, eh? .  Mom jokes around and tries to get some of the kids to convince the dad to come back to the table. But he doesn't return. Until dessert, that is.  Dad emerges from the swinging doors, dessert in hand, and everyone is waiting to see what will happen.. will he go back to the table or won't he? He sashays past his family as if he has never seen them before in his life, and sits a few tables away from them and closer to us.  By this time, I was ready to finish my delicious Ivory Coast cake (get it while you can, I never saw it again after the embarcation buffet!) and get the heck out of there.

I don't remember seeing the parents again after that, but we saw the teen boy several times. I always felt bad for him, not the best way to start off a cruise, but the incident did make for some tender moments between my daughter and I when she would make some comment to me and I would remind her that at least I wasn't throwing untensils at her.  It became sort of a cute little buzz line between us, you know how that happens on vacation and it just sticks. 

So just remember, my fellow cruisers, when at Topsiders, beware of flying forks! 

Tink


----------



## GoofyFD

kris1973 said:
			
		

> The most shocking thing that happened to my family was back in 2003 and we went to the straw market in Nassau. I took my two girls to get there hair braided and my husband went in search of cigars. Well my husband wandered to far and he was offered sexual things I will not mention on a family board, but I am sure you can all imagine. So next thing I know I see him jogging my way and I ask what happened.  After he told me I responded well did you try and haggle....we are at the market
> 
> Kristin


This is very true this also happen to me.  I was walking with my D/D in my arms!!!  I did not haggle.  I said aaaaaaaa no thank you!


----------



## CamColt

M<3'sMickey said:
			
		

> On the August 13th West Coast cruise, because of bad weather, they had to have Pirate Night inside, in the main lobby. I was standing with my mother and my best friend on the 4th deck overlooking the lobby as everyone was dancing. Well there was a larger girl wearing a strapless tubey-top thing, much like Camcolt was describing, and if they were on the same cruise we're probably describing the same person. Anyway, this girl was dancing and jumping about, and it was almost an    moment as um, "things" almost came popping out! The tubey top thing did not really flatter her and I hit my best friend in the arm and was like, "Oh my god, look! They're gonna pop out!" The girl kept adjusting herself, but there were a few close calls where deck four almost got more than they bargained for at the Pirates IN the Caribbean Party show!
> 
> ~Melissa




 Hey!  That was me!  J/K   Actually we were down on the floor, near the elevator, but I didnt see that.  I couldnt see anything except the backs of the people in front of me and the people in the elevator.  
Did she have long dark hair with the braids in it?


----------



## dannyb

Ok, I'll play

We were on the Celebrity Constellation and had a balcony.  Well, when its a sea day, no one can see onto the balcony, right?    

Unless, of course, you are just above the lifeboats . . . 

Which the crew can get on top of to clean . . . 

Let's just say that, for the next cruise that we splurge for the balcony, we'll splurge a little more to get one a deck or two higher!


----------



## M<3'sMickey

CamColt-

Yes, she had braids, a few small children, and wore inappropriate clothing _every night of the cruise!_ I think she was even in our dining room (we had the LAP LAP L rotation). Now, I'm not the thinnest person, but I wore appropriate clothing that covered everything and therefore people weren't looking at me going, "What? Does she only have a locker mirror in her room?" Let me tell you, Pirate Night on that balcony was a great story to relay to our family and friends at home!   

~Melissa


----------



## Tenorsinging

SueEllen said:
			
		

> **friendly reminder**
> 
> Please remember that this is a family oriented site.  Please keep your responses within board posting guidelines.
> 
> That being said, there was the cruise of naked sailors in Key West that went by the Magic just as sunset finished.  I was quite surprised to see that (and have the pictures to prove it   )
> 
> Sue Ellen



Sue Ellen, you just crack me up, be sure and bring them with you so I can look at them.....    

Lynne


----------



## CamColt

LOL, Melissa!  Yep, small kids(1 baby), and LAP. Late dining?  We were probably right near each other.


----------



## lds0191

saw 60ish male w/beer belly in speedos and 70ish femal in bikini. same cruise, different days. wonder if their cabins had mirrors?


----------



## Mickeygirlie

I just got off of the Wonder and in CC I was on a raft and I floated up to the beach and was talking with my husband who was sitting in a chair at the edge of the water. We turned around and there was a baby shark that was about 4-5 feet long, just swimming by.  Let me tell you I was out of that water sooooo fast, we went back to the ship and sat by the pool!!!  

Sandie


----------



## 6griswolds

Was that at the adult beach????  I am scaed now.  I saw Dark Water!!!


----------



## mom2sean_n_alex

A woman... who um squeezed herself into a black and green skin suit to go snorkeling... Ok now granted CC water was not the bath water we experienced at Cocoa Beach but dear gussy no one needed to put on a neck to ankle wet suit (thin.... way too thin!) to go snorkeling!  Let me tell you every pock mark from cellulite showed... and jiggled as she walked up the beach.  My dad nearly spit his drink everywhere!       

The other thing that happened, that was more pitiful than anything was the day  that we had experienced 18-20 ft seas... My youngest son, was not feeling well.  At a couple months shy of 3 years old, he's just too precious.... He kept saying his belly hurt... and he'd walk over to the trash can in our stateroom, lean up against the wall with his arms on the walls, his head on his arms and just hang over the trash can!  Poor guy!  We had rough seas last year too, and he didn't get sick at all..... It was quite cute...    wish I had taken a picture    of it now, at the time he was rather pitiful!


----------



## brack

lds0191 said:
			
		

> saw 60ish male w/beer belly in speedos and 70ish femal in bikini. same cruise, different days. wonder if their cabins had mirrors?



Not only have I seen this on the cruise but also at Blizzard Beach & Typhoon Lagoon. I really can't believe that they think this is a good look. Maybe they think that no one will ever see them again so who cares?


----------



## captchris

brack said:
			
		

> Not only have I seen this on the cruise but also at Blizzard Beach & Typhoon Lagoon. I really can't believe that they think this is a good look. Maybe they think that no one will ever see them again so who cares?



The last time I was at Blizzard Beach we saw a family where the father was decked on in Tommy Hilfiger from head to toe.  He had a Tommy shirt, and shorts.  We were behind this family in line for the ski lift.  The two children were about 10 or so, they were standing there in their tighty whities and socks.  I just couldn't believe it!  Here is the father with Tommy from head to toe, but the kids didn't have proper bathing suits!  The CM's running the lift just looked at each other, then looked at us, and cracked up.


----------



## Kimmielee

lds0191 said:
			
		

> saw 60ish male w/beer belly in speedos and 70ish femal in bikini. same cruise, different days. wonder if their cabins had mirrors?



A Carnival cruise... in March... was a woman that was 80ish... in a bikini... and was so "wrinkled" from a life of being in the sun.... she looked like a wrinkle dog from the front... 

However... from the back... her rear sagged... in rows of wrinkles, almost down to the back of her knees... There were 17 separate wrinkles!   

Ok, how do I know 17?  We had a contest (after many drinks   ) to see who would be brave enough to count them.  We managed to arrange chairs near her... wait until she flipped and then started snoring    

Sorry, it was childish on our part but OH MY GOSH... ever hear of sun screen?


----------



## mmouse37

_Was that at the adult beach???? I am scaed now. I saw Dark Water!!! _ 

Do you mean Open Water....that was a freaky movie....actually so was Dark Water (but that took place in an apartment building...no sharks!!)  LOL!!!

MJ


----------



## SchultzFamily

When we were tendering back to the Magic in Cabo San Lucas there was a man stark naked   on his veranda. All of a sudden everyone on the tender boat was laughing and pointing up at the veranda. I really thought we were close enough to the ship that he would hear the commotion but obviously he didn't, he just kept walking around the veranda. Luckily his back was towards us!  So my 11yo DD says to me "What was he thinking?" I answer her "Obviously he wasn't"


----------



## cntkg1

mom2sean_n_alex said:
			
		

> The other thing that happened, that was more pitiful than anything was the day  that we had experienced 18-20 ft seas... My youngest son, was not feeling well.  At a couple months shy of 3 years old, he's just too precious.... He kept saying his belly hurt... and he'd walk over to the trash can in our stateroom, lean up against the wall with his arms on the walls, his head on his arms and just hang over the trash can!  Poor guy!  We had rough seas last year too, and he didn't get sick at all..... It was quite cute...    wish I had taken a picture    of it now, at the time he was rather pitiful!



OMG!!!!  I just had a visual!  I'm sorry to laugh, but it does sound really cute! Where do kids come up with this stuff?  Little darlings!

Nancy


----------



## cntkg1

Edited to delete double post.


----------



## Mickeygirlie

6griswolds said:
			
		

> Was that at the adult beach????  I am scaed now.  I saw Dark Water!!!



Yes this was at Serenity Bay about 5 feet from shore just as the water gets deep.  When I said something to a CM she just kinda shrugged it off, she said that they see them all the time on the CM beach.

YIKES

Sandie


----------



## mmouse37

There is all kind of sea life out there in the big blue ocean......my son caught this 30 lb. barracuda on the fishing excursion from Castaway Cay....click the link..

http://community.webshots.com/photo/249426676/249474222AlSnQN

Here is a shot of its teeth....

http://community.webshots.com/photo/249426676/249474071psJwKg


MJ


----------



## Jsme

inkkognito said:
			
		

> My most "shocking" cruise was not on DCL. It was on Viking Serenade, an ancient RCCL ship that they no longer have. We had a set of people at our table that I doubt we'll ever top: A couple in which the husband was literally over 7 feet tall (the poor guy kept banging his head because that ship was TINY) and a set of twin sisters. One was divorced and one was single, and they cruised on that ship about as often as hubby and I cruise Disney. But they had...uh, well let's just say "close" relationships with some of the crew members! Their stories were an utter riot, especially about partying with the crew in Ensanada. The staterooms were like broom closets, and we discovered that it was mostly a local CA crowd on that ship, so people would just prop their stateroom doors open, lie around in their underwear, and yell across the hallways to each other, discussing subjects I did NOT want to hear about from strangers!
> On DCL, I have witnessed a nude woman in the Rainforest, and hubby witnessed two nude men (they started out in clothes, walked into the steamroom, and stripped right in front of him). In both cases, we pointed out it was co-ed, and that didn't phase them at all! I'm not offended by nudity, but I am definitely amused by it under those circumstances!
> Barb




As many cruises as you have been on I am surprised you have not had any weird, wild, shocking or funny experiences on DCL.....


----------



## mmouse37

On the repo cruise there was a woman (I think the same one that was mentioned earlier by someone) who was stark naked in the ladies locker room....I am not a huge spa person, so I do not know what prococol is in that situation but everyone else I have ever seen in the locker room in 14 DCL cruises had a towel on.....it wasn't that she was just changing, but she was applying lotion all over her body with her leg up on a bench....now again, this may be perfectly acceptable but I was surprised to see it.

MJ


----------



## RetroJulie

I'm not sure if you'd consider this shocking... perhaps it falls more under the "rude people" category.

We were standing in line to get our portrait (moon over water backdrop) taken.  The photographer came up, placed a sign behind us that said "will return at 9:30" and asked if we'd inform anyone who tried to get in line after us that she was closing down.

Not even two minutes later a family came up and I relayed the message.  The wife got all snippy with me and said that they wouldn't notice someone else in line, and they stayed there.  The photographer *did* notice and turned them away.  The husband then got very loud and said, "You MUST take our picture now, we have reservations at 8:30".  (Important to note that it was already 8:35).  The photographer explained that she would need the remaining time to take care of the guests already in line and they'd be even later for their reservation if they stayed.  The man got really nasty with her and stormed over to the guest services counter.  I'm not sure what came out of it, we went into Triton's when she was done taking our picture.

What even adds to the story is that we ran into the very same family on our last night during the "Disney Dreams" show.  We got there early and found two good seats.  All around us there were tons of available seats.  The wife of Mr.Rude comes through with one of her daughters and sits right next to us (in two available seats).  They are a family of 4.  A few minutes later Mr.Rude comes along and asks if we'd move so that he and his other daughter can sit with his family.  We were in aisle seats... there was no sliding.  He wanted us to physically move to another location versus them finding 4 available seats (which could be found all around us... even on the very next row)!  The nerve!


----------



## Jsme

RetroJulie said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you'd consider this shocking... perhaps it falls more under the "rude people" category.
> 
> We were standing in line to get our portrait (moon over water backdrop) taken.  The photographer came up, placed a sign behind us that said "will return at 9:30" and asked if we'd inform anyone who tried to get in line after us that she was closing down.
> 
> Not even two minutes later a family came up and I relayed the message.  The wife got all snippy with me and said that they wouldn't notice someone else in line, and they stayed there.  The photographer *did* notice and turned them away.  The husband then got very loud and said, "You MUST take our picture now, we have reservations at 8:30".  (Important to note that it was already 8:35).  The photographer explained that she would need the remaining time to take care of the guests already in line and they'd be even later for their reservation if they stayed.  The man got really nasty with her and stormed over to the guest services counter.  I'm not sure what came out of it, we went into Triton's when she was done taking our picture.
> 
> What even adds to the story is that we ran into the very same family on our last night during the "Disney Dreams" show.  We got there early and found two good seats.  All around us there were tons of available seats.  The wife of Mr.Rude comes through with one of her daughters and sits right next to us (in two available seats).  They are a family of 4.  A few minutes later Mr.Rude comes along and asks if we'd move so that he and his other daughter can sit with his family.  We were in aisle seats... there was no sliding.  He wanted us to physically move to another location versus them finding 4 available seats (which could be found all around us... even on the very next row)!  The nerve!



I have to say I hope you did not move.

This is the funniest thread....I have truly enjoyed reading it....

On our second DCL on debarkment day we were waiting patiently in line for our shuttle back tot he Rad and a gentleman broke line and while doing it he pushed my son down.  MY son was bleeding and he never once said I am sorry and YES he saw what he did.  He basically shoved DS out of his way in order to jump on the shuttle.  While making the comment he was not waiting in that line and rushing his family onto the shuttle.  I had to doctor my DS then 9 because he knees were bloody.  

At AK at WDW this June we had road the Kali Rapid ride four times in a row.  I was very soaked.  We then proceed to get on the train to go over to the animals.  We had a great time over there...we get in line to go back and we are the three family in line.  When the train comes everyone is pushing to get on the train.  My family winds up having to sit in three different locations.  Well this was rude, but what happened on the ride back to me takes the cake   I sit down, remember I am still quite wet.  When I sit down because the train is so crowded we are all quite snug and my jean shorts touch the lady next to me.  She slaps me and tells me oooo you are wet.  Remember DH is quite a ways away from me.  All he hears is me being very rude to this lady.  I told him what she had done and he was shocked.


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

Jsme said:
			
		

> DCL on debarkment day we were waiting patiently in line for our shuttle back tot he Rad and a gentleman broke line and while doing it he pushed my son down.  MY son was bleeding and he never once said I am sorry and YES he saw what he did.  He basically shoved DS out of his way in order to jump on the shuttle.  While making the comment he was not waiting in that line and rushing his family onto the shuttle.  I had to doctor my DS then 9 because he knees were bloody.



I know I'm an overprotective Mom, but this guy would have been kept there and apologized all day to my child. Injuring a child to save you a couple of minutes in a line is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Tenorsinging

I think one of the craziest things I ever saw was on Carnival.  There were about 4-5 security people chasing a man down the hallway and finally they caught him and threw him to the ground and then pulled him into a cabin.  He was under house arrest for the rest of the cruise.  Never did find out what he did, but there were of course a lot of rumours going around as there always are when something like that happens.  I think the story kept getting bigger and bigger as the week passed.

Lynne


----------



## branv

Tenorsinging said:
			
		

> I think one of the craziest things I ever saw was on Carnival.  There were about 4-5 security people chasing a man down the hallway and finally they caught him and threw him to the ground and then pulled him into a cabin.  He was under house arrest for the rest of the cruise.  Never did find out what he did, but there were of course a lot of rumours going around as there always are when something like that happens.  I think the story kept getting bigger and bigger as the week passed.
> 
> Lynne



What I have to wonder is...where did he think he was going to go?   

I mean, you pretty much have a 360 degree dead end.


----------



## michelle9343

These stories are amazing. But the rude stories never stop to amaze.


----------



## Toni300z

smchan said:
			
		

> True story!  A long, long time ago, when I was a wee little tike, I was taking swimming lessons and the local Y.  I got out of the pool and told my mom the same thing - I needed to go to the bathroom.  She was impatient and said " go in the pool."  So I walked over to the edge of the pool, dropped my drawers, and took a whiz!
> 
> The swimming instructor was shocked and said "little boy, why are you doing that?"  I pointed to my mom and replied, "Mommy told me to."  Mom gathered me up and sheepishly left.
> 
> Mom was never impatient with me again.
> 
> Sam



OH MY GOSH! THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY! I am cracking up over here! BWAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAH! Thats cute!

I wanna go on a DISNEY CRUISE SO BAD!


----------



## Tenorsinging

branv said:
			
		

> What I have to wonder is...where did he think he was going to go?
> 
> I mean, you pretty much have a 360 degree dead end.




Exactly, but the biggest rumour was that he had attacked someone in their cabin, so that proves he aint the brightest bulb to begin with.   

Lynne


----------



## inkkognito

Jsme said:
			
		

> As many cruises as you have been on I am surprised you have not had any weird, wild, shocking or funny experiences on DCL.....



I guess that IS rather surprising. In 45 cruises on DCL, my experiences have been mostly low-key. We've met our share of rude people (my favorite was the lone teenager who was "saving" the entire front row for Disney Dreams...I just told him "That's not allowed" and parked my butt and he stormed off), but not too many shocking experiences unless you count the stories I've heard at "Match Your Mate." The best from MYM were the couple honeymooning on the Magic because they'd met onboard the year before and and...uh, become REALLY close on the deck 7 verandah, and the couple that had been married for 50 years and told about how they were having fun in their car on a backroad when an entire troop of Boy Scouts appeared...they were parked on a hiking trail!

As for the locker room thing, in our health club it's very common for women to talk around undresses or only partially covered by a towel. I haven't seen that on the ship, but it wouldn't surprise me.

Barb


----------



## trivial

Jsme said:
			
		

> ...a gentleman broke line and while doing it he pushed my son down.  MY son was bleeding and he never once said I am sorry and YES he saw what he did.





			
				Jsme said:
			
		

> ...the lady next to me.  She slaps me and tells me oooo you are wet.


Wow... both you and your son were physically assaulted... that's just unbelievable.  These are things that people can go to jail for.  Normally, I'd get ahold of security and the police and press charges, but that's not something I want to drag me down on a vacation.  Still, better than me taking things into my own hands.  Unbelievable.


----------



## ktpool

mmouse37 said:
			
		

> _Was that at the adult beach???? I am scaed now. I saw Dark Water!!! _
> 
> Do you mean Open Water....that was a freaky movie....actually so was Dark Water (but that took place in an apartment building...no sharks!!)  LOL!!!
> 
> MJ


I just rented Open Water...very scary movie and I AM NOT  going on any snorkling excursions!


----------



## underdesea

ceejay13 said:
			
		

> Later in the week our friends told us she volunteered to be a band member for 70s night but the cruise staff politely told her no. We wondered if they had gotten any complaints about her.



Re: the attention-loving woman in Rockin' Bar D. She was back on '80s night, and somehow got herself included in the Gloria Gaynor singing competition. Rather than lip-synch, though, she did a striptease, whipping off her gold-lame vest-type top (fortunately, she did have on another shirt underneath, but still). The host--who was clearly aware of her behavior throughout the cruise--said "Maam, this is the Disney Magic, not the Carnival Ecstasy."

We had a nickname for her, referencing her spotlight-seeking ways, but I can't say it on a family board. At first we joked about her, but by the end of the cruise, it just seemed kind of pathetic.


----------



## SweetMagic

My husband and I were the victims of this embarrassing moment, but I am sure the witnesses had a nice laugh.

A few years ago when we were on a cruise, DH, DS and DD were enjoying the pool as I sat poolside.  I had asked them several times to get out of the pool because we needed to get ready for dinner.  Upon loosing my patience, loudly showing my exasperation, I called to my family to get out of the pool. About that time my DS yelled out "Just a sec".  My loud response was "We do not have time for secs (sex).  Of course all eyes around the pool looked at me and then at my husband standing there with a shocked expression.  

I laugh everytime I hear someone say "Just a sec".


----------



## Kimmielee

SweetMagic said:
			
		

> My husband and I were the victims of this embarrassing moment, but I am sure the witnesses had a nice laugh.
> 
> A few years ago when we were on a cruise, DH, DS and DD were enjoying the pool as I sat poolside.  I had asked them several times to get out of the pool because we needed to get ready for dinner.  Upon loosing my patience, loudly showing my exasperation, I called to my family to get out of the pool. About that time my DS yelled out "Just a sec".  My loud response was "We do not have time for secs (sex).  Of course all eyes around the pool looked at me and then at my husband standing there with a shocked expression.
> 
> I laugh everytime I hear someone say "Just a sec".



HOW funny.....


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

SweetMagic said:
			
		

> My husband and I were the victims of this embarrassing moment, but I am sure the witnesses had a nice laugh.
> 
> A few years ago when we were on a cruise, DH, DS and DD were enjoying the pool as I sat poolside.  I had asked them several times to get out of the pool because we needed to get ready for dinner.  Upon loosing my patience, loudly showing my exasperation, I called to my family to get out of the pool. About that time my DS yelled out "Just a sec".  My loud response was "We do not have time for secs (sex).  Of course all eyes around the pool looked at me and then at my husband standing there with a shocked expression.
> 
> I laugh everytime I hear someone say "Just a sec".




Very funny story. My favorite part of it was that this is your first post on the boards! Welcome, and what a first post.


----------



## Wynn

This is a really great thread.  I woke up the entire family for laughing so loud.    I wish I had a life enough to contribute but thanks for allowing me to live a part of yours.


----------



## GoofyFD

Bumping~~~


----------



## luv that cruise

a few years ago there was a foreign gentleman in the spa wearing, NOT his bathing suit, but instead his underwear.  several days he was there.  he had not the first clue that he was dressed differently than anyone else.

another story - not cruise related but still funny.  had a pool and back fence neighbor saw my mom in the grocery store and hollered down the isle...  "nancy - I didn't recognize you with your clothes on!"  He was used to seeing her in her bathing suit but for those that heard... too funny.


----------



## knewton64

DutchsMommy said:


> Great thread - some funny stories, some just gross
> 
> The thing I can't believe is that someone would jump off Deck 4 into a harbour - what a complete dingdong!!!  It would be so easy to DIE from that  - not to mention who knows what the heck is in the harbour!  For some reason that whole notion just gives me the giant heebeejeebeeies!



......I f-i-n-a-l-l-y- know how to spell that word..... (FROM POST #46):

                      "heebeejeebeeies" 

p.s. OMG! I am laughing so hard writing this - via reading these posts that I am actually tearing up from laughing so much !


----------



## TraciM

I have only been on 1 so my only thing is the very overweight woman who had several thongs she wore the entire cruise. Even on CC. She was just way to big for a thong.


----------



## tomspixie

We did the Med summer of '07...a friend who had been aboard for a while had been taking photos of "Spee-dont's" during her stint on the Magic.  After we disembarked our family hung out on Las Ramblas where we saw the ULTIMATE SPEEDON'T!  There was an 70-80something year old man who was strutting down the street, his bare chest bedecked in chains of gold.  At first glance it looked like a Speedo, till I realized it was body paint!!!!!   
I spewed my Coke Light across the table onto my poor unsuspecting husband.  All the kids and DH tried to pay the bill so fast so they could follow and grab a photo on their phones!  They were out of luck.

Our second surprise came on the Golden Eagle Catamaran excursion.  The kids came back to the catamaran after snorkeling to find the more liberal island guests hanging out...literally.  As my boys informed me, the older guys...gals too, were on jet skis and with heads hung and shaking in disgust, they answered...."Mom, it was just wrong...just wrong."


----------



## DisneyMomforLife

This story is not funny at all, but still very shocking as it was the LAST thing I expected to see on a cruise.  We were on the Magic this past April and we were leaving dinner at Lumiere's one night and there was a woman who was also leaving and she slipped and fell down those three or so steps by the statue in the atrium and she broke her leg or her ankle right there next to us.  It was heart breaking to see her lying on the floor in pain on a Disney cruise (or anywhere else for that matter).  We saw her in a wheelchair a few times during the rest of the cruise and really felt badly that her trip turned out like that.


----------



## bigbootee

TraciM said:


> I have only been on 1 so my only thing is the very overweight woman who had several thongs she wore the entire cruise. Even on CC. She was just way to big for a thong.



Maybe she was large enough that on her it looked like a thong.


----------



## TraciM

bigbootee said:


> Maybe she was large enough that on her it looked like a thong.



All I know is a thong was not for her.  That and she really needed to wax.


----------



## bigbootee

TraciM said:


> All I know is a thong was not for her.  That and she really needed to wax.



Yuck!!!


----------



## PURTYPAT1

Not pleasant, & very shocking experience.

Last year, we were sitting at the Mickey Pool watching our kids, when we saw one boy, who was a bully, dunking & hitting other children.  He kept on dunking another little boy under water & splashing him.  My DSIL & I yelled at the bully, to leave the younger boy alone.

Geez where were these boys parents?  All of a sudden this Man comes dashing out of now where, & goes over to the bully, & starts to splash him (very ruffly, & tried to dunk him) saying to the bully, leave my son alone. How, does it feel huh?   

It was quite scary, meanwhile the bully's parent was no where in site.


----------



## disneycrazzzy

mom2sean_n_alex said:


> A woman... who um squeezed herself into a black and green skin suit to go snorkeling... Ok now granted CC water was not the bath water we experienced at Cocoa Beach but dear gussy no one needed to put on a neck to ankle wet suit (thin.... way too thin!) to go snorkeling!  Let me tell you every pock mark from cellulite showed... and jiggled as she walked up the beach.  My dad nearly spit his drink everywhere!



Wow! I didn't know that I was "totally shocking and unexpected."  I wear a one piece snorkeling suit (over a regular swimsuit) everytime I go to Castaway Cay because I need to keep as much of my skin covered as possible because of skin cancer.  I wear this suit at every beach I ever visit.  One cancer was enough.  

On a lighter note:  We saw brown booobies on the Panama Canal cruise in August 2005.  Even the captain saw them.  Unfortunately he didn't realize most passengers didn't realize a brown boooby is a bird (Sula leucogaster) when he referenced them in a ship-wide announcement.  There were joking references to the bird throughout the rest of the cruise.


----------



## mickeywho?

PURTYPAT1 said:


> It was quite scary, meanwhile the bully's parent was no where in site.



Where were the life guards?


----------



## lbgraves

There are no lifeguards at the pools on the ship.  There is a CM positioned at the top of the slide to regulate when kids go down and make sure they don't land on each other at the bottom and one who watches the bottom of the slide but it is pretty much up to the parents to police the activities in the pool.


----------



## kcashner

disneycrazzzy said:


> We saw brown booobies on the Panama Canal cruise in August 2005.  Even the captain saw them.  Unfortunately he didn't realize most passengers didn't realize a brown boooby is a bird (Sula leucogaster) when he referenced them in a ship-wide announcement.  There were joking references to the bird throughout the rest of the cruise.



Wasn't that a hoot!  Captain Tom made an announcement about several Brown ****ies being spotted from the bridge.  It became the joke of the cruise.....


----------



## kcashner

jrabbit said:


> At Orient Beach on St. Maarten, we saw a ways down the beach a harry, tubby "white" guy that decided to do the beach neked. The reason I say he was a "white" guy is because he was mostly white with a nice Flaming Red stripe across "where the sun don't shine" We don't know how he managed to sit down for the next week. Fortunately we didn't see his front side, but I imagine that it was just a red as the backside. And speaking as a guy, I can't imagine how THAT feels!



My pre-teen daughter learned a lot about anatomy at Orient Beach....there is supposedly a family friendly area, but we sure didn't find it.  The funny thing is that I expected topless women--wrong!  In DD's language, all the "swimsuit optional" people were "gross, fat old men."  Her best comments were about the one who was "petting it."


----------



## PURTYPAT1

kcashner said:


> My pre-teen daughter learned a lot about anatomy at Orient Beach....there is supposedly a family friendly area, but we sure didn't find it.  The funny thing is that I expected topless women--wrong!  In DD's language, all the "swimsuit optional" people were "gross, fat old men."  Her best comments were about the one who was "petting it."



lol


----------



## Wachsdds

A few years ago, my DW and I were in Key West with our sons,  DS5 & DS3. While walking down the main shopping street, we came across a store with two guys with thongs on dancing together in the window of the shop. Now, how do you explain that to the little kids except to say they were very happy!


----------



## jrabbit

kcashner said:


> Wasn't that a hoot!  Captain Tom made an announcement about several Brown ****ies being spotted from the bridge.  It became the joke of the cruise.....


Wasn't it those 2 juggler / commedians (Wilde &???) that brought a kid out of the audiance to juggle bowling balls over him that started the "Brown Bo-obies" joke. And BTW that "kid" was great!! - I don't think he was a "plant" in our show (I think we had early show and late dinner on that cruise).


----------



## kcashner

jrabbit said:


> Wasn't it those 2 juggler / commedians (Wilde &???) that brought a kid out of the audiance to juggle bowling balls over him that started the "Brown Bo-obies" joke. And BTW that "kid" was great!! - I don't think he was a "plant" in our show (I think we had early show and late dinner on that cruise).



No, the captain said it first in his announcement.  After that, it was repeated all over the ship!


----------



## Angie_Ohio

While waiting to board the ship after an excursion my young sons (7,9 and 11) we stood behind a family of four.  The husband was shirtless and had a tattoo of his naked wife on his back.   You could tell from the nose on the girl's profile it was her.  Wouldn't have been bad if seen in passing, but to stand behind him for 30 minutes making small talk with the boys was interesting.      I didn't expect that with Disney!!


----------



## crafty91

bump


----------



## DsnyGrl

We had gone back to our room after dinner. It was a "night at sea" so the ship was sailing pretty fast and we walked out on the Verandah to look out. We were about 8 floors up and we leaned over the railing and there was a man walking along the outside railing of the balconies moving along the side of the ship! It was pitch dark out and he was 8 floors up over nothing but water! We called security and they had to go from room to room until they nabbed him. He had to be drunk....or really brave!


----------



## lbgraves

DsnyGrl said:


> We had gone back to our room after dinner. It was a "night at sea" so the ship was sailing pretty fast and we walked out on the Verandah to look out. We were about 8 floors up and we leaned over the railing and there was a man walking along the outside railing of the balconies moving along the side of the ship! It was pitch dark out and he was 8 floors up over nothing but water! We called security and they had to go from room to room until they nabbed him. He had to be drunk....or really brave!



Brave isn't the word that came to mind to describe him when I read this.


----------



## nvcruiser

Our last cruise there was a 20-something girl with her mom and aunt at a table close to us.  She and one of the servers were quite flirty and even did some smooching right there at the table!  While PDA doesn't usually bother me, I couldn't help but wonder... this is Disney, don't they have rules against that?!?!


----------



## bigbootee

DsnyGrl said:


> We had gone back to our room after dinner. It was a "night at sea" so the ship was sailing pretty fast and we walked out on the Verandah to look out. We were about 8 floors up and we leaned over the railing and there was a man walking along the outside railing of the balconies moving along the side of the ship! It was pitch dark out and he was 8 floors up over nothing but water! We called security and they had to go from room to room until they nabbed him. He had to be drunk....or really brave!



Did the man have a tatto of his naked wife on his back?


----------



## kcashner

nvcruiser said:


> Our last cruise there was a 20-something girl with her mom and aunt at a table close to us.  She and one of the servers were quite flirty and even did some smooching right there at the table!  While PDA doesn't usually bother me, I couldn't help but wonder... this is Disney, don't they have rules against that?!?!



Yes, they have quite strict policies about fraternizing with guests....which apply even if the guest is your girlfriend!  I'm really surprised about this.


----------



## BaxFam

On our last cruise, we were 6 adults and a small child in a van going to an excursion. 

As the guide was pointing out and explaining the different tree, plants and wildlife, he abruptly stopped and said he would be right back and got out of the van. 
We thought he had seen something that he wanted to point out to us. 

He just disappeared for a few minutes, my sister finally said, is he going to the bathroom? 
Yes, right in the back of the van in full view with a mirror right above him.


----------



## mmackeymouse

TraciM said:


> I have only been on 1 so my only thing is the very overweight woman who had several thongs she wore the entire cruise. Even on CC. She was just way to big for a thong.



Are thongs really allowed at DCL? I only ask, because most "family friendly" places have them on their banned items list.


----------



## Rogillio

I was walking down the hall to our stateroom one time and saw a mouse!  Seriously!  It freaked me out!  He was bold too...about 5' tall and just walking around like he owned the place!  

~Mike


----------



## gardengirlco

This wasn't really shocking, but totally unexpected, to see a man wearing a plain white T-shirt that said "Trophy Husband" with not-so-nice jeans at brunch at Palo.


----------



## gardengirlco

Rogillio said:


> I was walking down the hall to our stateroom one time and saw a mouse!  Seriously!  It freaked me out!  He was bold too...about 5' tall and just walking around like he owned the place!
> 
> ~Mike



 

I saw a similar mouse when I was doing laps on Deck 4 one night at about 9 p.m., but this one was dressed like a wizard and waiting outside a door, like he was ready to bust into AP and make a big scene.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*KEY WEST 2002*

We were on our verandah, watching the sunset at Key West, and had all the little boats going by, then a big  Catamaran came past and everyone on the top deck was completely naked and waving their bits around for sunset.

Hope they covered themselves with extra suncream.


----------



## Paragd911

mostyn17 said:


> During our last "shortened" cruise on the 9/4 oops 9/7 cruise....we went to cozumel.  We went to Playa Sol Beach.  While we are all sitting in the sun......a little boy in a spedo comes and stands right in front of us pulls out his yoohoo and pees right in front of me!    After that....he cover his pee up with some sand and walks back to his seat and acts like nothing was wrong!  I just gave him some looks for a few seconds!  I think that is just GROSS!!!  He was about 7.
> 
> The mother or father did nothing about it!
> 
> Travis






ldb1030 said:


> Sounds like something a DOG would do!!!!


Shadow didnt like that......

this photo was took in Castaway Cay at the Adult beach.


----------



## TraciM

mmackeymouse said:


> Are thongs really allowed at DCL? I only ask, because most "family friendly" places have them on their banned items list.



You woluld think. I saw a few on my cruise.


----------



## DCLMan

TraciM said:


> You woluld think. I saw a few on my cruise.



Does that mean that I can bring my "Borat thong" from home?


----------



## dahuffy

mmackeymouse said:


> Are thongs really allowed at DCL? I only ask, because most "family friendly" places have them on their banned items list.



You will occasionally see them,usually around the adult pool.  I do have photos!


----------



## lavawalker

On our recent Western cruise, we had just walked out of our stateroom and were walking down the hall towards the stairs when a family opened their stateroom door to walk out.  DH heard the grandma say I have so much gas I feel like the Hindenburg!   

(Apologies to grandma if you are reading this forum)


----------



## Olga

We saw a man at the adult pool throw a metal beer bottle cap into the pool and looked on while another man stepped on it and cut his foot. Medical attention arrived, the pool had to be drained etc. 
Beer Daddy sat on the lounge chair and kept sipping on his bottle as if he'd done nothing wrong.


----------



## tinkerbellmom1

I have read this post from the start and just giggle every time we get a new post!  Thanks to everyone for sharing their funny stories! 




Andrew DEREK UK said:


> *KEY WEST 2002*
> 
> We were on our verandah, watching the sunset at Key West, and had all the little boats going by, then a big  Catamaran came past and everyone on the top deck was completely naked and waving their bits around for sunset.
> 
> Hope they covered themselves with extra suncream.



Andrew Derek-I hope you know how much you are appreciated!  I read this comment and it reminded me of my sweet English mum who passed away a couple of years ago!  I'd only ever heard them referred to as 'bits' by mom and Austin Powers until this!   Thanks for your humor and your wisdom!


----------



## BaxFam

Olga said:


> We saw a man at the adult pool throw a metal beer bottle cap into the pool and looked on while another man stepped on it and cut his foot. Medical attention arrived, the pool had to be drained etc.
> Beer Daddy sat on the lounge chair and kept sipping on his bottle as if he'd done nothing wrong.



Seriously? What a jerk, (not the word I really wanted to use).


----------



## zoill

DCLMan said:


> Does that mean that I can bring my "Borat thong" from home?



HAHA, but please leave it at home.


----------



## pyramid2000

I came upon a few adults smoking some "funny" cigerettes on deck 4 about 2 in the morning...


----------



## scottb8888

Funny stuff!


----------



## NJMermaid

Kimmielee said:


> A Carnival cruise... in March... was a woman that was 80ish... in a bikini... and was so "wrinkled" from a life of being in the sun.... she looked like a wrinkle dog from the front...
> 
> However... from the back... her rear sagged... in rows of wrinkles, almost down to the back of her knees... There were 17 separate wrinkles!
> 
> Ok, how do I know 17?  We had a contest (after many drinks   ) to see who would be brave enough to count them.  We managed to arrange chairs near her... wait until she flipped and then started snoring
> 
> Sorry, it was childish on our part but OH MY GOSH... ever hear of sun screen?


Just amazing


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

This is one of those really old threads that has been resurrected, but I must say it made for enjoyable reading while having my morning coffee!


----------



## ranidayz

kcashner said:


> My pre-teen daughter learned a lot about anatomy at Orient Beach....there is supposedly a family friendly area, but we sure didn't find it.  The funny thing is that I expected topless women--wrong!  In DD's language, all the "swimsuit optional" people were "gross, fat old men."  Her best comments were about the one who was "petting it."



Yes, Orient Beach definately ruined all future clothing-optional beaches for my teens.


----------



## postalchick71

While at Castaway Cay we noticed a lady in a thong.  My DS who's 6 asked me why she had her butt out.  I shushed him and didn't pay her any mind.  We went and sat down and thong lady was sitting ahead of us.  She sat in her hubby's lap as he proceeded to rub suntan lotion all over her butt.  Which was kind of difficult since she was sitting.  As she got up he smacked her a few times on the butt.  DS said to me "Wow mommy she must be a bad girl"  I told him not to worry about it.


----------



## KarenMP59

We saw a woman walking along the adult beach at Castaway Cay topless.  We were in a cabana and I said to my husband, "is that a man or a woman?" Embarrassing for her I guess since it was hard to tell......  This was on May 11th btw


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

postalchick71 said:


> As she got up he smacked her a few times on the butt.  DS said to me "Wow mommy she must be a bad girl"  I told him not to worry about it.





Too funny! Now! I bet it was more than a bit awkward at the time though!

Ex Techie


----------



## kellym506

My first cruise was on non-Disney on a seven day Western Caribbean itinerary; the ship was less than six months old.  In seven days:  

1.  A passenger jumped from one of the sports decks onto the pool deck and had to be removed using a helicopter basket rescue.

2.  We picked up 12 people sailing off the north shore of Cuba on a teeny tiny makeshift raft.  They were turned over to the authorities when we returned to Miami.

3.  One of the engines died.  We had to skip our final stop so we could limp back to Miami and stay on time.

No extra charge for all of this excitement!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

I thank the person to bring this thread back to life... Learned a lot... now I know to expect thongs, spee-don'ts, and hairy people!!! Oh and the rare 4-5 year old breastfeeding.


----------



## Pikester

AWESOME thread!! I've been snickering about the "Poodle with the eye patch" all night.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Here's a funny one:

I was on a Disney Cruise back in 2009. We were on our way to dinner when Minnie and her cast member showed up. All of a sudden, an elevator door opened where there were people in there. Minnie and her cast member all of a sudden go in.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Here's a funny one:
> 
> I was on a Disney Cruise back in 2009. We were on our way to dinner when Minnie and her cast member showed up. All of a sudden, an elevator door opened where there were people in there. Minnie and her cast member all of a sudden go in.



Must have been cool for the Guests in the elevator to take a ride with Minnie!

Bet it was a magical moment for them!

Ex Techie


----------



## marciemouse

Thanks to whoever bumped this thread up. Made for some nice entertainment tonight!


----------



## com_op_2000

While in PC, standing by the rail, a boat came by, and multiple people on the boat mooned the Magic and the Carnival ship that were in the port.

While in port at St. Maarten, walking along the beach, and saw multiple female topless sunbathers.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Delete


----------



## mcmckuf

Just off the Magic, last cruise from PC...sad to say...

Anyhow...

Our family of 4, standing outside AP and overheard one CM say loudly to another...[Heavily accented]

"Dodie, I have to go to the bathroom....I'll be right back...it's a number 2!"

We couldn't stop laughing the rest of the evening...


----------



## ranidayz

On our Dream cruise last year, we were checking for our bags outside our room on the first day and were inturrupted by a loud ruckus.  It was the lady two doors down screaming at her children about what a 'good for nothing piece of....." their father was and many other expletives.  Since my luggage wasn't there and they obviously had some personal issue, I went back into the stateroom.  When I checked a little later for the luggage, she was still outside screaming, but this time at her husband who hurled some expletives back at her and stomped down the hall.  These were not the sort I expected on a Disney Cruise.  

Skip to the first dinner and who is sitting at the table next to us -- yes, it's the woman and her family and she is still very upset at the husband.  I probably wouldn't have recognized her if not for the very distinctive tattoos and unusual hair color.  But it was interesting watching the couple when they did come to dinner on some of the nights.

On a happy, unexpected note..... I had to dry some laundry and of course, remembered this at about 2 am. I bolted out of the bed and ran to the laundry room...who should saunter in but Goofy in a nightshirt and night cap with a handler.  Goofy and I 'chatted' for a while, he took a snooze on the ironing board and then he left.  I didn't have my camera, but I would have loved a picture of that!


----------



## disneybeachprincess

& saddened by how much food is wasted on cruises...


----------



## dclpluto

I was on a dcl med cruise in 2010. we were in france the excursion came with ice cream at a restaurant so after i ate my ice cream there was a worker that took his shirt off and washed the upper half of his body than he washed his hair right in the restaurant in a sink.


----------



## princessjadesmom

On our January cruise we were waiting to board a tender boat to go to St. Thomas. A boy in front of us was boarding the tender when it began drifting away from the ship. The boy had one foot on the ship and one on the tender,  then he fell into the water between the two and hit his chin on the boat on the way down. They pulled him up out of the water and took him to get stitches.


----------



## BillO

We were on the Disney Wonder in December of 2008 when the gangway collapsed during a violent storm at the port.  Luckily no one was crossing at the time.  The remaining passengers had to be picked up at another location at the port.


----------



## Suz D

princessjadesmom said:


> On our January cruise we were waiting to board a tender boat to go to St. Thomas. A boy in front of us was boarding the tender when it began drifting away from the ship. The boy had one foot on the ship and one on the tender,  then he fell into the water between the two and hit his chin on the boat on the way down. They pulled him up out of the water and took him to get stitches.


----------



## zealandsmom

brack said:


> While I consider the "natural" method of feeding an infant the best for the child ........ right at the coffee station on deck 9, with *NO COVER AT ALL*, is not the proper place. I was stunned to see 'it".



What? No cover at all? I bet you made sure you covered your face up before drinking your coffee....you know better I assume?!

Any place is proper to nurse a child..... You see more ****s lounging in a bathing suit at the pool......


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

natsmom125 said:


> A couple of cruises back...we cruised with what DH called "The
> Tacky Family".  The TF consisted of two or three young couples, with 2 or 3 kids each, and the grandparents.  They were the people that saved a chaise lounge at The Mickey Pool for everybody(including the little kids),  they saved the tables and chairs at the MP, they brought their strollers and parked them in the walkways, saved the seats in the WDT....that type.
> 
> And like a previous poster, I'm not bothered by too much, as I work for the fire department and if I haven't seen it, I've heard about it....but anyway, one morning we rush up on deck to find TTF already at the pool.  So, I snap when I see the tables and chairs saved, AGAIN, this is about the 2nd or 3rd morning of the cruise.   I politely move their stuff from one table (and yes it was their stuff...I'd seen it all week) to the railing behind the tables.  Other people came up and did the same thing, as TTF were all lounging by the pool in the chaise lounges.
> 
> Soon I see all the kids, who are coming down the Mickey slide, come down the slide, then stop and stare over to where these people are lounging.  So, along with one or two other Moms, I walk around the pool to see what all the kids are staring at.  One of the TTF young ladies was hugely pregnant(I know she was past the required time to be cruising) but, and she is laying in the chaise, with her naked belly exposed to the sun.   One of the Moms goes and grabs her son by the arm and storms over to the CM on duty at the pool.  Well, the pegnant lady was evidentially not happy when the CM came over and asked her to cover herself up.  So, she gets up, pulls her swimsuit top down and stops in her tracks, when she discovers that all the tables and chairs are now occupied by other people!!!   So, then all of them get up, get their stuff together, which takes about 20 minutes and stomp off!!!!  I don't know what she was the most shocked about...the fact that they asked her to cover up or that people had taken the tables!!!!!  Anyway, we never saw them at the pool again.
> 
> Phyllis



I get moving peoples stuff if they are try to "save" chairs but I don't understand why a CM would tell a pregnant woman that her belly had to be covered.  There is no rule that women/girls must be in a one piece. 

Personally, I wouldn't wear a two piece that exposed my middle  but if I did and a CM or a guest asked me to cover it, I would tell them to go scratch.


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

MarcyIn Florida said:


> Wait -- why would someone have to cover their stomach on the cruise?



That's what I would like to know...


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

TomD said:


> pulls her swimsuit top down
> 
> Meaning more then just her belly was showing



The OP never said anything about beasts being exposed, just  a belly. I have "tank-ini's" that I could if I wanted to pull the belly part up not show anything above it.


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

aprilgail2 said:


> I dont think they should have to breastfeed in the bathroom stall but a little discretion would be nice.  I was on a plane and the lady next to my 11 year old god son just whiped her breast right out there and breastfed...he was so embarrassed and he was stuck there next to her on the plane the whole time she did that...a little cover up,, blanket etc would have been nice!




Do you put a blanket over your head when you eat?


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

brack said:


> The proper place was where she was. I do not deny that at all. I also said that I believe in breastfeeding as what is best for the child.
> 
> This person's breast was completely uncovered, leaving NOTHING to the imagination. As if it makes a difference (and I might be flamed for saying this) ....* it was not very shapely or cute.* If she had been discrete it would not have made any difference at all.
> 
> I want to say that I applaud women who give the extra effort to breastfeed. My wife did not have the opportunity because of medical reasons and she believes that she missed out on the bonding.



What was the point of that statement? That firm and well shaped breast are tolerable to look at for the purpose of breast feeding but "saggy udders" are not?


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

Jsme said:


> I have to say I hope you did not move.
> 
> On our second DCL on debarkment day we were waiting patiently in line for our shuttle back tot he Rad and a gentleman broke line and while doing it he pushed my son down.  MY son was bleeding and he never once said I am sorry and YES he saw what he did.  He basically shoved DS out of his way in order to jump on the shuttle.  While making the comment he was not waiting in that line and rushing his family onto the shuttle.  I had to doctor my DS then 9 because he knees were bloody.



You and your spouse must have tremendous restraint, because if someone knock my child to the ground and cause them to bleed and didn't apologize, never mind they were jumping the que, the police/sheriff would need to be called and I or my DH would be the ones who ended up leaving in hand cuffs.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

On our first cruise last October on the WonderDH and I wanted to get our picture taken by the Ariel statue on either formal or sem-fomal night. An older gentleman and his apparently plastic wife set up their tripod and shooed everyone away for the whole half hour we had before dinner attempting to get the perfect picture. We couldn't even get near the statue without him shooing us away never mind actually getting a picture there while dressed up!


----------



## jdb in AZ

SoCaOC-Mom said:


> The OP never said anything about* beasts *being exposed, just  a belly. I have "tank-ini's" that I could if I wanted to pull the belly part up not show anything above it.



The beast was exposing himself?  Does Belle know about this?


----------



## SallySkelington

jdb in AZ said:


> The beast was exposing himself?  Does Belle know about this?



 I should hope not, she might get beastly herself.


----------



## breakingd_awn

On our last cruise we were at the Mickey pool and a little boy just stood up pulled his #@$# out and peed right in the pool. I never get in the pools.


----------



## JKSWonder

On our first DCL cruise, a 4 day Bahamian, we had signed up for the Blackbeard Cay Stingray excursion.

The boat we took to get to Blackbeard Cay was shared by DCL families as well as people from the other ship that was docked that day, a Carnival cruise ship.

The ride there was fine.  The ride back was nothing less than X-rated as two of the women from the Carnival group decided to take off their bathing suit tops and flash the Bahamian construction guys that were working on sites we cruised past to get back to the port.  They were dancing around and whooping it up topless while their boyfriends/husband's looked on enjoying the show.

The fact that there were a ton of little kids around (my own two included) as well as some teenagers seemed to mean nothing to them.  Perhaps this group was just a very bad example, but it left me with the thought that I would never take my kids on a Carnival cruise ever.  Party Boat indeed!


----------



## breakingd_awn

JKSWonder said:


> On our first DCL cruise, a 4 day Bahamian, we had signed up for the Blackbeard Cay Stingray excursion.
> 
> The boat we took to get to Blackbeard Cay was shared by DCL families as well as people from the other ship that was docked that day, a Carnival cruise ship.
> 
> The ride there was fine.  The ride back was nothing less than X-rated as two of the women from the Carnival group decided to take off their bathing suit tops and flash the Bahamian construction guys that were working on sites we cruised past to get back to the port.  They were dancing around and whooping it up topless while their boyfriends/husband's looked on enjoying the show.
> 
> The fact that there were a ton of little kids around (my own two included) as well as some teenagers seemed to mean nothing to them.  Perhaps this group was just a very bad example, but it left me with the thought that I would never take my kids on a Carnival cruise ever.  Party Boat indeed!




Eeeew!  I would have declared them hoes The same thing happened to us as we were eating at FishLips in Port Canaveral. We were outside with other families and these hoes went by on a pink boat(Il like their boat)and flashed us all. My DH totally missed it  , He was to into his plate of food. Unfortunately my 9and 4yr old saw it.


----------



## Keurigirl

I find it very sad so many of you think breastfeeding an infant is categorized as "totally shocking" and warrants being in this thread. 

Our confused American culture has isolated breasts to the category of "sexual symbol", when in actuality, breasts are for feeding babies. Is it ok with you that we flaunt breasts during primetime television broadcasts, in beer ads, to sell alcohol, lingerie, perfume, and for many other products that aren't even related to them? I assume you aren't hiding your eyes (or the eyes of your children) from every ad that uses breasts to sell a product. I take no issue with breasts being sexual, but more importantly, they need to be seen as nurturing and life-sustaining. 

Far from "protecting" children from seeing breasts used for their biologically normal function, research suggests that it is helpful for children and young adults to see breastfeeding as a normal activity and to allow them to develop an everyday language for talking about how babies are fed.

The outdated notion that breastfeeding is something that should be hidden away contradicts international public health messages, which encourage mothers to breastfeed exclusively for six months, with continued breastfeeding up to two years and beyond.

I mean, even in Saudi Arabia, women openly breastfeed their children even though they wear a full veil! All across Europe it is totally normal and natural to see breastfeeding infants.

I just find it very sad when a mother is in public and she needs to use for their primary purpose, that other people feel they must push their very sexual and immature view of breastfeeding on her. She is doing nothing sexual. She’s just feeding her baby. I don’t know any women who breastfeed to draw attention to themselves or say “Hey look at me! Look at my breasts!” She is just doing one of the most natural things in the world, that has been done since the dawn of man: feeding her child.


----------



## ggthatsme

tvguy said:


> What do you'all have against hairy guys?
> 
> 
> I'm getting a complex.
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.
> 
> Signed
> 
> HairyTVGuy



Thanks "HairyGuy". My husband wears a sweater all year long and have no problems


----------



## carpenta

.....the horror I saw was my onboard bill at the end of my cruise......AGHHHHH!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Keurigirl said:


> I find it very sad so many of you think breastfeeding an infant is categorized as "totally shocking" and warrants being in this thread.
> 
> Our confused American culture has isolated breasts to the category of "sexual symbol", when in actuality, breasts are for feeding babies. Is it ok with you that we flaunt breasts during primetime television broadcasts, in beer ads, to sell alcohol, lingerie, perfume, and for many other products that aren't even related to them? I assume you aren't hiding your eyes (or the eyes of your children) from every ad that uses breasts to sell a product. I take no issue with breasts being sexual, but more importantly, they need to be seen as nurturing and life-sustaining.
> 
> Far from "protecting" children from seeing breasts used for their biologically normal function, research suggests that it is helpful for children and young adults to see breastfeeding as a normal activity and to allow them to develop an everyday language for talking about how babies are fed.
> 
> The outdated notion that breastfeeding is something that should be hidden away contradicts international public health messages, which encourage mothers to breastfeed exclusively for six months, with continued breastfeeding up to two years and beyond.
> 
> I mean, even in Saudi Arabia, women openly breastfeed their children even though they wear a full veil! All across Europe it is totally normal and natural to see breastfeeding infants.
> 
> I just find it very sad when a mother is in public and she needs to use for their primary purpose, that other people feel they must push their very sexual and immature view of breastfeeding on her. She is doing nothing sexual. She’s just feeding her baby. I don’t know any women who breastfeed to draw attention to themselves or say “Hey look at me! Look at my breasts!” She is just doing one of the most natural things in the world, that has been done since the dawn of man: feeding her child.



I understand it is natural for a woman to breastfeed an infant and do not see the need to run to the room or bathroom to feed the child, I also do not think a little discretion is unreasonable. I am not saying to cover the child, but a slight turn of the chair does wonders.  Young kids are naturally curious, a 5 y/o is going to ask questions. In the middle of the mall, at a restaurant, or on vacation is not my ideal place to give a child a crash course on breastfeeding. I do, however, think a 4 or 5 year old still  breastfeeding is inappropriate, no matter where this is occurring. Those are just my opinions. Everyone has one. But as someone else posted... no need to debate breastfeeding.. just keep the good stories coming!


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

jdb in AZ said:


> The beast was exposing himself?  Does Belle know about this?



LOL, good catch.


----------



## Sereina

My family and I, along with my grandma and grandpa, went on our first cruise on the Wonder this past Feb/March. I'm known for talking and doing really odd things in my sleep, such as yelling for help while camping and thinking something is happening when it really isn't. It was our third night on the ship and we were all sleeping and I was dreaming (I can't remember what it was), but I found myself in the hallway and locked out of my room at 1:30AM! I was awake just enough to know that I was walking around, but couldn't do anything about it. Just as the door latched I thought, "Oh, darn! Why did I just do that?" So I went up to Guest Services and got a new KTTW card. Luckily, the guy there didn't ask any questions, but I wonder what he thought, since I was in my pajamas and all. lol!  My family all got a good laugh about it when I told them in the morning.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Must have been cool for the Guests in the elevator to take a ride with Minnie!
> 
> Bet it was a magical moment for them!
> 
> Ex Techie



Apparently, we were going to go in but Minnie went ahead and the doors shut.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

TinkLoverSam said:


> On our first cruise last October on the WonderDH and I wanted to get our picture taken by the Ariel statue on either formal or sem-fomal night. An older gentleman and his apparently plastic wife set up their tripod and shooed everyone away for the whole half hour we had before dinner attempting to get the perfect picture. We couldn't even get near the statue without him shooing us away never mind actually getting a picture there while dressed up!



Now that would be annoying I know on the cruises I've been on they usually had the cruise photographers there on most nights to take picture. If I were you I would have gone over to guest services or find an officer to ask them to allow other people some time to get pictures too.


----------



## cquick

disneybeachprincess said:


> & saddened by how much food is wasted on cruises...



I totally agree.....and I am afraid we were one of the offenders....our son who is disabled always had a salad ready for him when we came to dinner....thank you to our servers.....and he would order...normally pizza...but sometimes he'd be adventuresome and order something else, and it often went to waste. And sometimes he thought he was still hungry after 2 pieces of pizza from the children's menus and his second order went to waste. 

\A few times, I got adventuresome and ordered something I wouldn't normally eat, just to try it......it went back. And of course, I sent back anything that was cold whenit was supposed to be hot.....like several of my meals on the Wonder to Hawaii.  Oh well, that's the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

cquick said:


> I totally agree.....and I am afraid we were one of the offenders....our son who is disabled always had a salad ready for him when we came to dinner....thank you to our servers.....and he would order...normally pizza...but sometimes he'd be adventuresome and order something else, and it often went to waste. And sometimes he thought he was still hungry after 2 pieces of pizza from the children's menus and his second order went to waste.
> 
> \A few times, I got adventuresome and ordered something I wouldn't normally eat, just to try it......it went back. And of course, I sent back anything that was cold whenit was supposed to be hot.....like several of my meals on the Wonder to Hawaii.  Oh well, that's the way it goes sometimes.



Just so you know food doesn't actually go to waste on a cruise ship they actually grind it up and when the ship is going over a certain speed a certain distance away from shore they can dump it out of a pipe behind the propellers as fish food.


----------



## TXDCLfan

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Just so you know food doesn't actually go to waste on a cruise ship they actually grind it up and when the ship is going over a certain speed a certain distance away from shore they can dump it out of a pipe behind the propellers as fish food.



A few years ago when we did the galley tour they said that this is not true.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

TXDCLfan said:


> A few years ago when we did the galley tour they said that this is not true.



I think I herd about that on a galley tour though I wonder if it depends on the length of the cruise what the rules are, For example with the 3,4, and 5 day ones they never get far enough from land where as the longer ones where they have sea day they often get pretty far from land so may be able to to do it.


----------



## kcashner

That's funny.  It was on a galley tour that I first heard about feeding the fish with ship's waste food.


----------



## TXDCLfan

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> I think I herd about that on a galley tour though I wonder if it depends on the length of the cruise what the rules are, For example with the 3,4, and 5 day ones they never get far enough from land where as the longer ones where they have sea day they often get pretty far from land so may be able to to do it.



Well I did a google check and it seams like they can/do dump food and other waste out 3 mile from land I will remember this next time someone jumps all over me for snorkeling and feeding the fish dried out bread pieces.


----------



## bdoyledimou

TXDCLfan said:


> Well I did a google check and it seams like they can/do dump food and other waste out 3 mile from land I will remember this next time someone jumps all over me for snorkeling and feeding the fish dried out bread pieces.



As long as you do it 3 miles out -- no one will care


----------



## declansdad

JKSWonder said:


> On our first DCL cruise, a 4 day Bahamian, we had signed up for the Blackbeard Cay Stingray excursion.
> 
> The boat we took to get to Blackbeard Cay was shared by DCL families as well as people from the other ship that was docked that day, a Carnival cruise ship.
> 
> The ride there was fine.  The ride back was nothing less than X-rated as two of the women from the Carnival group decided to take off their bathing suit tops and flash the Bahamian construction guys that were working on sites we cruised past to get back to the port.  They were dancing around and whooping it up topless while their boyfriends/husband's looked on enjoying the show.
> 
> The fact that there were a ton of little kids around (my own two included) as well as some teenagers seemed to mean nothing to them.  Perhaps this group was just a very bad example, but it left me with the thought that I would never take my kids on a Carnival cruise ever.  Party Boat indeed!




I have been on two Carnival cruises and haven't seen a bare breast yet.  The reputation is mostly myth.


----------



## GoofyTwinDad

Just got off the magic yesterday. Overall was a wonderful trip.  However, our evening at Palo had a little extra entertainment.  We overheard the couple next to us complaining about the changes in the menu since the last time they cruised three years ago.  They were upset that Palo no longer served minnestroni soup.  They argued with the server and manager blaming the chef for the changes and got up after eating a plate of antipasto and left without ordering anything from the menu.   

Our server stated he had worked for fourteen years aboard and had never experienced someone behave like that before. 

Come to find out they changed servers every night for their dining rotation due to constant complaints.


----------



## reimero

GoofyTwinDad said:


> Just got off the magic yesterday. Overall was a wonderful trip.  However, our evening at Palo had a little extra entertainment.  We overheard the couple next to us complaining about the changes in the menu since the last time they cruised three years ago.  They were upset that Palo no longer served minnestroni soup.  They argued with the server and manager blaming the chef for the changes and got up after eating a plate of antipasto and left without ordering anything from the menu.
> 
> Our server stated he had worked for fourteen years aboard and had never experienced someone behave like that before.
> 
> Come to find out they changed servers every night for their dining rotation due to constant complaints.



There are some people I truly believe cannot be happy unless they're miserable.


----------



## mmouse37

Recently on the Magic the ship was buzzed by a jet fighter (I don't know what kind...but think Top Gun).....it was a sea day and just relaxing on Deck 10....heard a tremendous noise and looked to the port side and saw the jet fighter level with Deck 10 and just a few yards away from the ship zooming by.....that was a first in 24 DCL cruises.


----------



## HFC1969

mmouse37 said:


> Recently on the Magic the ship was buzzed by a jet fighter (I don't know what kind...but think Top Gun).....it was a sea day and just relaxing on Deck 10....heard a tremendous noise and looked to the port side and saw the jet fighter level with Deck 10 and just a few yards away from the ship zooming by.....that was a first in 24 DCL cruises.



As a pilot... I would have loved to see that...


----------



## johnlatte

This wasn't on Disney but on NCL.  Last April, they had to close and drain the pool due to a bio-accident of the brown kind.  Sadly, we hadn't even cast off from Port Canaveral yet....


----------



## kgoldenh

disneybeachprincess said:


> & saddened by how much food is wasted on cruises...



so true.  we taught the kids early to take what you want but you must eat what you take.  They did well but i was amazed at the number of full plates everywhere.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

BillO said:


> We were on the Disney Wonder in December of 2008 when the gangway collapsed during a violent storm at the port.  Luckily no one was crossing at the time.  The remaining passengers had to be picked up at another location at the port.



Funny, we were on the cruise right after this one and subsequently were not able to board directly from the cruise terminal - we had to board down where you disembark for Castaway Cay (level 2 or 3 I think,) instead of up in the atrium.  At the time, all we knew was that the gangway was broken. We didn't really know what that meant or what was _supposed to _happen.  

I didn't know any better, so I remember thinking it was weird that A) we didn't enter through the big Mickey ears hallway (I figured it was a photo op thing instead of a functional thing?) and B) they'd bring everyone onto such a beautiful ship for the first time through such a bland, sterile enterance. 

Oh well, I guess we'll just have to take another cruise to see how it's "suposed to" go.


----------



## goofymama

Sereina said:


> My family and I, along with my grandma and grandpa, went on our first cruise on the Wonder this past Feb/March. I'm known for talking and doing really odd things in my sleep, such as yelling for help while camping and thinking something is happening when it really isn't. It was our third night on the ship and we were all sleeping and I was dreaming (I can't remember what it was), but I found myself in the hallway and locked out of my room at 1:30AM! I was awake just enough to know that I was walking around, but couldn't do anything about it. Just as the door latched I thought, "Oh, darn! Why did I just do that?" So I went up to Guest Services and got a new KTTW card. Luckily, the guy there didn't ask any questions, but I wonder what he thought, since I was in my pajamas and all. lol!  My family all got a good laugh about it when I told them in the morning.



My former boss tells a similar story of when he and his wife were on a cruise many years ago (not DCL).   In the middle of the night, he had to go to the bathroom.  In his half-asleep state, he mistook the door to the hallway with the door to the bathroom and accidentally went out it.  He didn't realize what happened until he heard the click of the lock behind him.   So he proceeds to pound on the door to wake up his wife.    She wakes up and opens the door to find her husband out in the hall in his "tighty whities"!     He said that she was really p*ssed at him wondering why he was coming home in just his underwear! That would be a tough one to explain. LOL.


----------



## LivingtheWDWdream

We were on the the Fantasy a little less then a month ago.  It was a great cruise and we were having a great time visiting the Adult Clubs/Pubs.  The first night on the ship we went to the Tube after the show in the WDT and they were doing a new kind of Trivia/Game Show called Pop.  It was a lot of Pop Culture questions.  One of the questions was a physical challenge where the host made the group who picked that question all walk around the dance floor like they were on the catwalk modeling.  When they reached a certain point he made them do a "pose" well one of the cruisers did her post as a fancy twirl and well her short thin and flowy dress spun up like a Marilyn Monroe pose except there was nothing underneath.  The girl flashed everyone and had no idea she did it.  

The guys sitting right in front of her had no complaints about it though LOL.  We were embarrassed for her as she clearly didn't realize her dress had gone up so high.


----------



## branv

You mean besides the wrath-of-God swarm of love bugs on our May 2011 Dream cruise?

Words cannot describe. The horror.  I , but I also . 

That same cruise was just odd overall -- not our typical experience on DCL for sure.  Thanks in part to a couple of overly rowdy TA groups, we stumbled onto a few "Caligula meets Mickey Mouse" moments (mercifully short). Though the topper was when we were lounging on deck on the at-sea day.  A gentleman walked over to the railing near us, but kept looking over his shoulder and positively shooting us this hostile evil eye. I asked DH, "What in the heck is his problem?" and DH said, "You really don't smell that?"  Yep, guy was getting his high on, broad daylight, in a not-at-all secluded spot.  Definitely wasn't helping his paranoia any, though, that's for sure. 

In retrospect, maybe the bugs were an omen.


----------



## dizzi

mickeyfanmom said:


> Yeah aprilgail2-
> 
> 
> 
> But the belly thing wouldn't bother me for my family to see if it was JUST the belly!
> 
> Now let's hear some more funny stories!  This thread is great!



And 8 years later, showing your preganant belly is the norm....
Just Funny how things change over time

May have bothered me 8 years ago i dunno, But today i wish i had been pregnant now so i could have wlaked around in a normal bathing suit

on with the funny stories


----------



## dizzi

On Our very first cruise, 

We had run into a pretty good size hurricane, even though the captain did his very best, the seas were horrible, even the crew said they were getting sick and that this was the worst seas most had experienced.

They were giving out sea sick pills like it was candy at guest services.

2 of our Dissers ended up being publically sick, one in the hall way trying to get to the bathroom,

the other

a kid of one of the dissers we sat with, he felt himself getting sick and knowing he was not going to make it to the bathroom, instead of making it halfway through the restaurant, took a large wine goblet gently threw up in it placed a napkin over it and gave it to the server. 

I COULD NOT BELIEVE HE DIDNT EVEN MAKE ANY MESS!!!!!!

and yes the server knew what was in the glass.


----------



## dizzi

On my only Cruise on the Wonder, myself and my DD wee at Palo,

We had just sat down for brunch and watched a lady.....

drag her lounge chair against the wind right inf ront of all the Palo windows struggle to place her items down and get out her towel.
SHe fought ever so hard time and again to get her towel down on the chair with the wind blowing it up constantly.

Finally she managed and layed down, on her stomach, ran her fingers all along the side of her bottoms to situate them just right for Maximum sunning, untie her top and breathe a sigh of FINALLY i can rest.....

Just as one of the gentlemen from palo tapped her on the shoulder to sit up fumbling with her now untied top not to fall off, you could see the look of humiliation as she grabbed her things and walked away.

It was like a little show while having brunch.


----------



## dizzi

Lastly, same Wonder Cruise as above ....

Leaving Key West, FIrst we were so thrilled that for some reason that extended our time at Key West by several Hours, looking our our porthole we were truly amazed at the lines of people right at the very last minute to board.

As we got ready and headed out of our room, we noticed we were getting rady to leave so we wlkaed out to deck 4, it was almost dark, and they were just finishing packing us up and shoving off, when a couple come running down to the dock,

I couldnt believe it we left them, the coupe were obviously upset, the guy immedietly gets out his cell ohone and paces back and forth, you see the girl yelling and hands talking, the guy gives her the talk to the hand jesture, the walk away from the ship area and back to the city area.....you see him light a cigareete.....I am not a smoker and would need one too.

The next morning my younger DD wakes up and we start to twlk about the incident, she says she was awakened in the night to a small boat slamming against the ship and people getting onto our ship from theboat 

Was she dreaming, was it the couple.....


----------



## malacajo

Wish this were like Facebook and I could hit the "like" button on this thread!!  Too funny....


----------



## Brumbie13

We were at Wavebands to watch "Match Your Mate." They had chosen the most newly married couple, the couple that had been married the longest, and one more couple. There were lots of other couples who wanted to go up, so the host said that the couple that wanted it the most had to prove it, and he gave each of the couples a chance. Most romantically kissed. Then one guy kissed his wife, and while he was kissing her, her pulled her dress all the way up. I guess he showed that he wanted to be on the show more than anyone else because they got the slot.

We later sat next to them on the tender boat to Cabo. He was proud of himself, she was getting over it, but obviously not too happy about it.

Then she told us that she was a lawyer, which made it that much funnier to me for some reason.


----------



## twindaddy

Brumbie13 said:


> We were at Wavebands to watch "Match Your Mate." They had chosen the most newly married couple, the couple that had been married the longest, and one more couple. There were lots of other couples who wanted to go up, so the host said that the couple that wanted it the most had to prove it, and he gave each of the couples a chance. Most romantically kissed. Then one guy kissed his wife, and while he was kissing her, her pulled her dress all the way up. I guess he showed that he wanted to be on the show more than anyone else because they got the slot.
> 
> We later sat next to them on the tender boat to Cabo. He was proud of himself, she was getting over it, but obviously not too happy about it.
> 
> Then she told us that she was a lawyer, which made it that much funnier to me for some reason.



While on the Wonder in April, the new couple was....how should I put this gently....DUMB AS ROCKS. The guy wouldnt say anytyhing bad about his new wife, to the point that myself and others were loudly booing and heckling him. The heckling made it that much funnier. Then, when the host asked his wife what is the craziest place they had ever "disocvered the magic", she had no idea what he meant, so she said in the front row at a Rush concert. I think she thougth he meant get stoned or something....finally after some gentle proding, and finally some more heckling, she got it, and the look from her was awesome. 

The best part was looking to my right and seeing Christiann the Cruise Director dying laughing, and he had probably seen this show 100 times.

The grossest / oddest moment was our first dinner right after we left....in Parrot Cay, there is a large table next to use with a tweenish brother and sister with their back to us. For some reason something caught my eye, I glanced over right as he made a noise, turned to his right, and puked a TON all over his sister, just coated her in puke from the top of her head to the middle of her pretty sun dress. She ran out screaming. The entire family left, at that point I realize there was an elderly couple at the talbe that was not with them. They had the 1000 yard stare on their faces, like they had just witnessed a murder. We saw the kid several times the rest of the voyage, it became a game with my family to spot "the puker"


----------



## over50visits

JRLINK3 said:


> Have you ever seen anything completely shocking and unexpected on a cruise?  This might be fun!



Maybe not shocking, but hilarious - on our very first DCL cruise, we were joined at our table by a group of 5. The middle-age wife introduced them as the "Jerry Springer Family." There was the mother, her husband, her mother, her daughter, and the husbands first wife! They were good enough friends they traveled together.

Had to feel for the guy traveling with 4 women, I don't think he said a thing the entire cruise during dinner! They were funny, though.


----------



## Cool Breeze

twindaddy said:


> The grossest / oddest moment was our first dinner right after we left....in Parrot Cay, there is a large table next to use with a tweenish brother and sister with their back to us. For some reason something caught my eye, I glanced over right as he made a noise, turned to his right, and puked a TON all over his sister, just coated her in puke from the top of her head to the middle of her pretty sun dress. *She ran out screaming.* The entire family left, at that point I realize there was an elderly couple at the talbe that was not with them. *They had the 1000 yard stare on their faces, like they had just witnessed a murder.* We saw the kid several times the rest of the voyage, it became a game with my family to spot "the puker"




I love it!


This may not be shocking but it sure was funny:

We were on a cruise a couple of years ago, and we were all standing out on the deck waiting for the ship to pull away from St Martin. I believe they were just pulling in the gangway ramps when a little boy who looked about 8 years old came running top speed down the pier toward the ship. He was yelling and waving his arms frantically for the boat to stop and wait for his family. They must have sent him ahead of them to stop the ship because the family consisted of some older people who couldn't run down the pier as fast as the little boy could. Just before he reached the ship, he stopped and fell down to his knees, crying his eyes out with both arms up in the air begging for the ship not to leave. He would not get on the boat until his family caught up to him. They put the ramp back out and allowed them to board. If they hadn't let that poor little boy board the ship, I think the passengers witnessing the event would have started a mutiny. We were all cheering for him.

It was so weird because it was hilarious to watch it all unfold, but heartbreaking all at the same time. We were just glad they made it, and we still laugh about it now. It was the talk of the ship for the rest of the cruise.


----------



## pixie*duster

My 9 yr old son was on stage participating in the D Sea U ceremony.  They were getting ready to exit the stage, when the girl next to him turned toward him and threw-up all over him!  He was frozen in place, eyes wide in horror, arms stretched out like a scarecrow.  They let me check him out right in the theatre (normally the rules say they must be checked out from the clubs) and he mummy walked to the stateroom and got in the shower.  I threw away his clothes.  But shortly thereafter the CM that allowed me to check him out was knocking on our door and gave him a T-shirt and a board game just so there were no hard feelings.


----------



## chicagodisneyfan

Been on a few Disney cruises - and on TWO cruises we were approached by couples who wanted to "swing" with us.   I told my husband - hey we still got it baby!  But it was disconcerting.   However, on each cruise they seemed to make friends.  So I have to ask - are there a lot of swingers on Disney cruises?


----------



## lmhall2000

chicagodisneyfan said:


> Been on a few Disney cruises - and on TWO cruises we were approached by couples who wanted to "swing" with us.   I told my husband - hey we still got it baby!  But it was disconcerting.   However, on each cruise they seemed to make friends.  So I have to ask - are there a lot of swingers on Disney cruises?



Oh my goodness!! Really???  That definitely takes some of the magic out of the 'Fantasy' for me...now, I'm going to be looking at all these guests wondering just how they roll! When I think of Swing, I think of the Pooh and his friends picture we have in our play room...Eeyore and the gang enjoying a swing on a summer day...let me keep my sweet view!


----------



## Gdes1

Yes! While dining at Palo on our first (and, so far, only) DCL cruise, we saw a woman who was just "not a good fit" for a Disney Cruise. It was even more shocking to have this happen in Palo. Anyway, she was wearing the skimpiest dress I have ever seen (even in my sorority days) and it revealed tons of bold tattoos all over most of her body. I don't have a problem with tattoos, it was just a factor in the whole "package", if you will. She was clearly drunk and teetering around on 6 inch heels. She did have a husband/date with her and he just went along with it all.

They were at the bar when we were seated and she was so loud we immediately noticed her. Then, to our chagrin, they were seated next to us! She proceeded to take the fresh flowers from the vase on the table, pluck them off their stems and stick them in her hair as decoration. 

I admit, I cuss more than I should, but never in public. This woman was using terrible language, loudly, and would not stop. Then, it got worse...she somehow knew the server (he was handling our table and theirs) from another cruise and kept pulling him into her lap for photos. It was hard for him to give us any attention.

DH and I have enjoyed many fine meals over the years, all over the world and we have never once asked to be moved in a restaurant. Well, we finally asked and it turns out the server was already in the process of setting up another table for us. 

To this day, I have no idea what that woman was doing on a Disney Cruise.


----------



## Drew9780

Keurigirl said:


> I find it very sad so many of you think breastfeeding an infant is categorized as "totally shocking" and warrants being in this thread.
> 
> Our confused American culture has isolated breasts to the category of "sexual symbol", when in actuality, breasts are for feeding babies. Is it ok with you that we flaunt breasts during primetime television broadcasts, in beer ads, to sell alcohol, lingerie, perfume, and for many other products that aren't even related to them? I assume you aren't hiding your eyes (or the eyes of your children) from every ad that uses breasts to sell a product. I take no issue with breasts being sexual, but more importantly, they need to be seen as nurturing and life-sustaining.
> 
> Far from "protecting" children from seeing breasts used for their biologically normal function, research suggests that it is helpful for children and young adults to see breastfeeding as a normal activity and to allow them to develop an everyday language for talking about how babies are fed.
> 
> The outdated notion that breastfeeding is something that should be hidden away contradicts international public health messages, which encourage mothers to breastfeed exclusively for six months, with continued breastfeeding up to two years and beyond.
> 
> I mean, even in Saudi Arabia, women openly breastfeed their children even though they wear a full veil! All across Europe it is totally normal and natural to see breastfeeding infants.
> 
> I just find it very sad when a mother is in public and she needs to use for their primary purpose, that other people feel they must push their very sexual and immature view of breastfeeding on her. She is doing nothing sexual. Shes just feeding her baby. I dont know any women who breastfeed to draw attention to themselves or say Hey look at me! Look at my breasts! She is just doing one of the most natural things in the world, that has been done since the dawn of man: feeding her child.



I breast fed both of my children until they were 13 months old, and always covered myself while in public.  While I agree with you that breast feeding is the most natural thing in the world, so is going pee, but I wouldn't do that out in the open for everyone to see.  It takes nothing to whip out a blanket and cover yourself and yes to walk around and have your breasts bared in front of children (even if it is nourishing your child) is shocking to kids who are to little to understand or big enough to be embarrassed.  You can still promote and encourage breast feeding, while also covering up.  And as far as comparing us to Saudi Arabia or Europe, it reminds of my children saying "but so and so's mom let's them do it", and my reply is "well I'm not so and so's mom".


----------



## Brumbie13

For the sake of this hilarious thread, can we please not continue the breastfeeding argument from 8 years ago?

Everyone has a strong opinion about it one way or the other, and nobody is going to change anybody's mind.

It's best to stay away from controversial topics that raise emotions. If we as members can't do it on our own, the moderators will do it for us, and the result will be that we lose a terrific 8 year old thread.


----------



## psimon

Brumbie13 said:


> For the sake of this hilarious thread, can we please not continue the breastfeeding argument from 8 years ago?
> 
> Everyone has a strong opinion about it one way or the other, and nobody is going to change anybody's mind.
> 
> It's best to stay away from controversial topics that raise emotions. If we as members can't do it on our own, the moderators will do it for us, and the result will be that we lose a terrific 8 year old thread.



 

Thank you!

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## chicagodisneyfan

Drew9780 said:


> I breast fed both of my children until they were 13 months old, and always covered myself while in public.  While I agree with you that breast feeding is the most natural thing in the world, so is going pee, but I wouldn't do that out in the open for everyone to see.  ot so and so's .



Sorry - but your comparison is wrong.  
Everyone eats in public - so a baby should be able to eat without a blanket in his face.  NO ONE (legally) urinates/defecates in public.


----------



## cypressmom

chicagodisneyfan said:


> Sorry - but your comparison is wrong.
> Everyone eats in public - so a baby should be able to eat without a blanket in his face.  NO ONE (legally) urinates/defecates in public.



I agree.  I nursed my babies when they were hungry, wherever we were, just like a mom who chooses to bottle feed.  I never covered my child's face while eating and I never once had anything said to me or got glaring looks. You can be discreet without smothering your baby.


----------



## Brumbie13




----------



## HFC1969

I gave DW... a Mexican Riviera cruise for Bday... just this past Feb 2012...

OUr DS (12) ... who usually pen pals with other DIS kids to find friends for upcoming cruises.. did not have the chance.. cuz I kept the trip a secret until the last minute...  


Anyway... second day of cruise we ventured down to deck 2 to see if we could find DS(12) and make sure he had made friends...

Coming out of Edge, as we walked up... were a group of very cute girls  14ish... prob..  Anyway.. guess who they were with..   DS... I looked at DW and said, "Well I think he found friends"


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Brumbie13 said:


> For the sake of this hilarious thread, can we please not continue the breastfeeding argument from 8 years ago?
> 
> Everyone has a strong opinion about it one way or the other, and nobody is going to change anybody's mind.
> 
> It's best to stay away from controversial topics that raise emotions. If we as members can't do it on our own, the moderators will do it for us, and the result will be that we lose a terrific 8 year old thread.





Brumbie13 said:


>



Well it lasted 8 hours!!!


----------



## BuzzLightyearInTampa

lookingforward said:


> While sitting peacefully by the Mickey Pool watching and photographing my children as they went down the slide I was privy to a very interesting conversation:
> Kid (about three): Mom, I have to go to the bathroom.
> Mom: Number one or two?
> Kid: Number one
> Mom: Then go in the pool.
> Kid: Okay.
> 
> Nice!
> Time to go to the Goofy pool!



I can guarantee it's happening in the Goofy Pool and Quiet Cove Pool as well. That's why they put chlorine in the water.


----------



## BuzzLightyearInTampa

bdoyledimou said:


> As long as you do it 3 miles out -- no one will care



DCL has a strict, self-imposed, zero overboard policy. They take all trash and waste back to shore.


----------



## pjstevens

mmouse37 said:


> Recently on the Magic the ship was buzzed by a jet fighter (I don't know what kind...but think Top Gun).....it was a sea day and just relaxing on Deck 10....heard a tremendous noise and looked to the port side and saw the jet fighter level with Deck 10 and just a few yards away from the ship zooming by.....that was a first in 24 DCL cruises.



We just witnessed this on the Magic on the afternoon that we left Halifax (last week)!  Couldn't believe how close that jet seemed.  Of course no one was prepared with a camera (or not that I've seen).


----------



## Weedy

We were cruising with friends and it was their first cruise but we had cruised a few times.  The seas were very rough the day we were leaving and my friend gets sea sick very easily. I knew that if you go down to deck 1 foward First Aid has sea sick medicine in a bowl that you can take. So she and I went down to get the medication but took a wrong turn and wound up in the crew first aid and instead of sea sick medicine it was a bowl of condoms.


----------



## kcashner

Weedy said:


> We were cruising with friends and it was their first cruise but we had cruised a few times.  The seas were very rough the day we were leaving and my friend gets sea sick very easily. I knew that if you go down to deck 1 foward First Aid has sea sick medicine in a bowl that you can take. So she and I went down to get the medication but took a wrong turn and wound up in the crew first aid and instead of sea sick medicine it was a bowl of condoms.



  Well, the 24 week rule applies to crew as well as guests....


----------



## SpaceEngTM

I love this thread! So many funny and shocking stories, I will try to remember these when the inevitable annoyances and rude people pop up on our next cruise. I'll either think, Ha, it could be much worse! OR, now I have a great story for the Disboard folks!


----------



## sesame_123

I was just going to bump this but then I remembered Glynis. It was a RCCL med and we kept bumping into this British woman who is most easily described by comparing to her to Sue Boyle. Similar body types and hair style but this woman was slightly older, but that didn't stop her from wearing a bikini or thong underwear (yes you could see them). And of course we kept seeing her everywhere. But the most memorable thing happened at a trivia contest (battle of the sexes). And the question was something to do with the life cycle of ants. She knows the correct answer and gives it to the woman's team and then her husband says "glynis how did you know that glynis??" to which she replies in a argumentative way "I know things John I watch the nature channel!!!". From there on out if anyone knew the answer we would say "I know things Richard I watch the (fill in with appropriate speciality channel) Disney channel!"


----------



## scottb8888

Funny story


----------



## nosnits

Ha! This thread is the best! I just read the whole thing from beginning to end. So much better than watching the inauguration!


----------



## barbarasc

On our 2nd DCL back in 2000 the Magic made a stop in Key West - this was an unscheduled stop.  It was October and it was durning Key West's "Fantasy Fest"  we had NO idea what Fantasy  Fest was well needless to say we found out quickly!  After debarking the ship we (including my 2 young daughter) were walking down a side street and the first person of Key West that we saw was a man wearing a sock.....ONLY a sock......it was a tube sock.......get the picture   well needless to say we found out quickly what Fantasy Fest was and decided that my daughters could wait until they were 50 year old to get that sort of Fantasy so back to the ship we went!


----------



## Goofysrus

When my daughter was 11 we took the eastern cruise on the Wonder.... We rented a car and took off exploring. As anyone can tell you the water and white sand beaches are gorgeous!
We hauled beach bags, snorkel gear and lunch down the narrow walkway. Not sure what I saw first the naked woman laying in front of me with lots of body piercings or the full figure lady Running towards me thru the surf! Turns out we were the only ones wearing a bathing suit... We laughed so hard but decided to move a little further down the beach (about a mile haha)
To this day my daughter laughingly and lovingly refers to St Marteen as the Nasty Beach!
Don't get me started about the naked elderly couple in the beach shop!!!!!


----------



## hezzie

Two years ago on the Dream it was after the sail away party and we were looking down on the pools and standing in the Mickey pool was a woman wearing a bikini that could have been considered a thong, just a little bit more material.    Well, sitting on the edge of the pool were all these Dads enjoying the show!  It was priceless to watch these guys all eyeing one another with smiles on their faces.  

When I first looked down I thought it was great that all the Dads were at the pool with their kids!  Only took a few moments of watching to see why they were all motivated to do their time at the pool!  

On the same cruise we were in loungers right by the adult pool and jumped in to cool off.  As we were sitting in the pool a woman walks up to my lounger, picks up my towels and my bag and moves them to the table and sits down and begins reading her book.  The couple we had been talking to in the pool watched in amazement as it happened and the woman was ready to start yelling!  I told her we were probably heading out soon anyway.    To have some fun my husband walks over and asks her if my room key is in the lounger and she tells him there was nothing in the lounger when she got there!!  He just laughed and walked away with my bag.


----------



## bceagle76

In St Marteen  we are the beach. there was beautiful full figure woman with her husband and 2 childern. She was topless. 
My 16 year old son truely enjoyed it.
We get back to the boat and get to dinner early that night which never happens, we never wait in line cause we are last to arrive.
Who comes walking by the this woman and her family.
They are sitting 2 tables from us and have the same wait staff as us.


----------



## scottb8888

That's priceless!


----------



## bitlerzx4

the lady that wore a white thong bikini and kept trying to swim in the little pool.  

While we were in line for the aquaduck DS was like "mom, I dont want to stand behind this lady" I said "Dude, that is not nice"  he whispered "I can see her but crack"  

He was correct.  Lol poor thing.


----------



## MND

Brumbie13 said:


> For the sake of this hilarious thread, can we please not continue the breastfeeding argument from 8 years ago?
> 
> Everyone has a strong opinion about it one way or the other, and nobody is going to change anybody's mind.
> 
> It's best to stay away from controversial topics that raise emotions. If we as members can't do it on our own, the moderators will do it for us, and the result will be that we lose a terrific 8 year old thread.



I agree!!! Someone should start a separate breastfeeding in public thread!!!


----------



## PizzieDuster

Yes!  This is one of my favorite threads, I always love it when it pops back up!  Don't want to lose it.  Cracks me up!


----------



## GoonieBride

this if funny


----------



## Meghatron

Weedy said:
			
		

> We were cruising with friends and it was their first cruise but we had cruised a few times.  The seas were very rough the day we were leaving and my friend gets sea sick very easily. I knew that if you go down to deck 1 foward First Aid has sea sick medicine in a bowl that you can take. So she and I went down to get the medication but took a wrong turn and wound up in the crew first aid and instead of sea sick medicine it was a bowl of condoms.



While following the emergency path through the usually off-limits crew hallways from our stateroom to AP during the muster drill, DH and I spotted a used condom in the stairwell.


----------



## Desi

ummmm yuck, you'd think they would know how to clean up after themselves


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

barbarasc said:


> On our 2nd DCL back in 2000 the Magic made a stop in Key West - this was an unscheduled stop.  It was October and it was durning Key West's "Fantasy Fest"  we had NO idea what Fantasy  Fest was well needless to say we found out quickly!  After debarking the ship we (including my 2 young daughter) were walking down a side street and the first person of Key West that we saw was a man wearing a sock.....ONLY a sock......it was a tube sock.......get the picture   well needless to say we found out quickly what Fantasy Fest was and decided that my daughters could wait until they were 50 year old to get that sort of Fantasy so back to the ship we went!



Was it Anthony Kiedis from the Red Hot Chil Peppers http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Kiedis as he likes to do that on stage.


----------



## MND

Meghatron said:


> While following the emergency path through the usually off-limits crew hallways from our stateroom to AP during the muster drill, DH and I spotted a used condom in the stairwell.



I have always wanted to suggest that instead of giving candy, gift cards, etc. to CMs that work in the kids clubs, people should give them condoms.  However, being that this is a family site, I was afraid it wouldn't be an appropriate suggestion.  Perhaps, I was wrong. 

Mike


----------



## Meghatron

MND said:
			
		

> I have always wanted to suggest that instead of giving candy, gift cards, etc. to CMs that work in the kids clubs, people should give them condoms.  However, being that this is a family site, I was afraid it wouldn't be an appropriate suggestion.  Perhaps, I was wrong.
> 
> Mike



I am a huge supporter of free condoms. But seeing as a PP talked about accidentally walking into crew first aid and seeing a huge bowl of them out, like an RA's dorm room, getting them from guests does not appear to be necessary.


----------



## davisdenyel

We had a unexpected moment when we where on the Magic. We were in the elevator and it stopped on another floor to let more people in and sure enough it was Chip and Dale! So me and my kids got to enjoy an elevator ride with the cutest chipmunks ever


----------



## tlkgt76

HAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the best thread EVER!!!


----------



## violetmonarch

Took me a while to read ALL the pages, but glad I did.  Poodle with an eye patch!  HA!!!


----------



## msbiscuit

'French poodle with an eye patch'...oh my...I'm sitting here at work with tears trailing down my face from laughing. I needed this; thank you! Bwahahahaha!


----------



## disney honeymooners

One my first cruise ever (The Big Red Boat i was around 10) we were seated at dinner with a family whose son i guess got sick and rather than take him back to the stateroom and let him change clothes they brought him to dinner with well vomit all over his shirt  i have a strong stomach but even i had problems eating that night and of course i had to sit next to him.

My dad on the last night of one of the cruises with out us  (me, 2 DB's) i believe it was the Carnival Fantasy he was putting the luggage out and they had run into slightly higher than usual seas well he got flung out of the door (which closed behind him and locked) on to the other side of the hall way in his tighty whites and my step mom was fast asleep. She and the rest of our family thought it was hilarious but my dad not so much.


----------



## moomy-san

I think on our last cruise, WE may have been the something shocking for some passengers. 
The whole situation actually started on our first cruise, in 2011 on the Wonder. Two things happened- On pirate night and  on Parrot Cay menu night, we realized that I am allergic to nearly all of the dishes available because of the spices added. Rather boring, but it set us up for our 'shocking' cruise the next year. The other plain Jane thing that contributed was that we had an AWESOME Palo server. 
Now, fast forward 12 months. We had requested our same server for the MDR as our last cruise, and the same Palo server as well.  Once boarding we found out our requested MDR server had left that day for vacation. Oh well. But to appease us, our family had a table alone. 
The first night in the MDR our head server came over and told us that because I would miss out on 2 menus, it would be his pleasure to arrange his own surprise menu for us each night. Okay.... Cool. The next morning we went to Palo. Our former Palo server Vladimir had been promoted to officer, so he couldn't be our server. But they called him down, and so as we had brunch, this officer in his crisp white uniform comes down to see us, big hugs all around, brings us 'special' stuff from the kitchen.  Unbeknownst to us, 2 tables from near us in the MDR were also having brunch, so now they had witnessed our special treatment the night before and now this morning. Every night in our MDR we had special service from the head server AND our former Palo server would stop in and chat, pull up a chair or bring us something special. The 2nd to last night we had dinner in Palo and our server sent back chocolate soufflés for the kids- and yep, one of those same families was there to see it. Also, because of his position as training officer, he was often just watching the wait staff- so we would often walk with him or chat during the day and yep, it looked like we had a special officer guide!!
I had no idea how all of this must look until at the Pirate party that night! Both families came up to us and asked WHO we were to get so much special attention!! They thought we were very rich or influential. Ummmm- nope. I don't think they believed us- because on the last night we somehow managed to get an awesome spot for the character parade where a member of the cruise staff made sure our daughter first got pictures with everyone. And yep- the same families were there to see it! 
Trust me- we did nothing to demand this service, but we did enjoy it!!


----------



## Desi

msbiscuit said:


> 'French poodle with an eye patch'....  thank you! Bwahahahaha!


----------



## MND

chicagodisneyfan said:


> Sorry - but your comparison is wrong.
> Everyone eats in public - so a baby should be able to eat without a blanket in his face.  NO ONE (legally) urinates/defecates in public.



You're comment made me think of Thomas Kinkade.  We were on DCL cruise right after his death and they were sure hawking his "art".  Enjoy the following story:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...painter-death-questions-remain_n_1413217.html


----------



## garrettandkatesmom

There was an elderly lady on our recent cruise who pushed around two teddy bears in a double stroller the whole time.  We saw her in Grand Cayman, at Senor Frogs in Costa Maya where the teddy bears were getting shots from the waitress, and pushing the stroller on Castaway Cay.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Shocking & unexpected?  Hmmm...

I'd have to say it was when just dh & I cruised a 3nt. on the Dream not long after its maiden voyage.  Our OBC covered our gratuity + some extra for our MDR servers who were awesome.  
It was so nice to just BE on the ship, exploring it all so new, we didn't even spend anything extra! 
I doubt I'll ever see a bill like that again!


----------



## PizzieDuster

garrettandkatesmom said:


> There was an elderly lady on our recent cruise who pushed around two teddy bears in a double stroller the whole time.  We saw her in Grand Cayman, at Senor Frogs in Costa Maya where the teddy bears were getting shots from the waitress, and pushing the stroller on Castaway Cay.



I remember there was a post here...it may even be in this thread...about the reborn babies on the Disney Dream.

I can't copy and paste on this computer but if you go to youtube...type in "Reborn Disney Cruise Part 1".   Dang, they look real!  I probably wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## tlkgt76

PizzieDuster said:


> I remember there was a post here...it may even be in this thread...about the reborn babies on the Disney Dream.
> 
> I can't copy and paste on this computer but if you go to youtube...type in "Reborn Disney Cruise Part 1".   Dang, they look real!  I probably wouldn't have noticed.




Uhm....so I'm trying really hard not to be judgmental and to each his/her own,

but

These reborn things are kind of creepy.  They're giving me the willies.


----------



## PizzieDuster

tlkgt76 said:


> Uhm....so I'm trying really hard not to be judgemental and to each his/her own,
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes.  I didn't understand it at first but after seeing those videos on you tube I realized they are a hobby.    As long as they are not chair hogs.    LOL


----------



## tlkgt76

PizzieDuster said:


> As long as they are not chair hogs.    LOL



bahahahaaa!!!!!  I'm glad I rented our CC tubes ahead of time (If I kick one of those off my floatie, will I get busted for child abuse or vandalism??).  What would they do?  Call me immature (uh, they're playing with a doll).

Honestly, I pray somebody with one of those does not end up sitting next to me at dinner.  I'm liable to jump ten feet up in the air and accidentally throw my Mickey and Minnie silverware out the portholes trying to revive the little sucker.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

What was shocking and unexpected to me was when I went to deck 12 last week about 7am and there was a man lying in a pool of blood. As I approached the stairs to go up from deck 11, I noticed CM's running. I initially thought that someone had gone overboard, but luckily that wasn't the case. I then proceeded to go up and saw a man motionless on the ground with a lot of blood around his head and on his face. It appears that he had a seizure and hit something as he fell. It looked really bad, but he was ok. I saw him the next day walking around with a bandaged hand and he seemed fine.  And seeing our ship pick up 2 stranded people was unexpected too.  We had an eventful cruise.


----------



## Chicogirl

I was in the spa, waiting  to get my facial, and there was a man around 70 yrs old standing in the door way of the men's locker room.....naked. Let me tell you,  this I could have gone my whole life not seeing.  When I booked a cruise on the Wonder, this was not what I was expecting. I mean this was across the women's locker room, and you have to pass it to get to the gym. I would say, at lease 5 people went by. All I can say is nasty.


----------



## JessicasMom

On a flight from London to Barcelona for the WBTA last year, there was a very loud British family (older mom and dad, 20-something son and daughter) that made an impression on us as soon as they boarded the plane.  The mother and daughter were pleasant but very boisterous (the type you really don't want to sit by).  I don't think the son ever said a word. They were seated a few rows behind us, so we were treated to their "family dynamics"  for much of the flight. Fast forward, and who boards the ship with us? Of course.  During our two week sailing, the daughter was quite visible and seemed to enjoy making a spectacle of herself (but not in a mean or rude way). 

One day, as DH and I were delivering FE gifts, we stopped to speak with another Disser who "caught" us in the hallway.  Just then, the father of the British family comes out of the cabin across the hall.  We exchange pleasantries, and he moves on.  A few minutes later, the mother opens the door, looking for the father.  The daughter then appears, wrapped only in a towel.  The mother retreats, but the daughter steps out into the hall to join our conversation.  She makes a joke about just having showered and proceeds to adjust her towel, opening it fully at one point.  My DH, who was standing directly in front of her, almost choked; I missed the "show", since I was standing off to the side.  The mother then came back out and insisted she go get dressed.  

For the rest of the cruise, she was known to our family as the "Naked British Girl" or NBG.  One of our tablemates was a very attractive young man traveling with his GF and other family.  When we shared our story at dinner one night, he knew exactly who we were talking about, because she had blatantly propositioned him!  It was actually very funny, and we still talk about her when we think of that cruise.  Ahhh, memories!


----------



## kyra's mommy

Bump


----------



## sandrakit

EPCOTatNight said:
			
		

> What was shocking and unexpected to me was when I went to deck 12 last week about 7am and there was a man lying in a pool of blood. As I approached the stairs to go up from deck 11, I noticed CM's running. I initially thought that someone had gone overboard, but luckily that wasn't the case. I then proceeded to go up and saw a man motionless on the ground with a lot of blood around his head and on his face. It appears that he had a seizure and hit something as he fell. It looked really bad, but he was ok. I saw him the next day walking around with a bandaged hand and he seemed fine.  And seeing our ship pick up 2 stranded people was unexpected too.  We had an eventful cruise.



What cruise were you on ?


----------



## EPCOTatNight

sandrakit said:


> What cruise were you on ?



Jan 13-17, 2013 on the Dream.


----------



## PizzieDuster

When leaving from the Hyatt, meeting in the lobby, I saw a fight between a hubby and wife in front of us.  It wasn't shocking, but ackward and embarrassing.  I felt bad for the man.  He was getting reamed.  He forgot a form.   I just elbowed my hubby and said, "see, it could be worse!"   

I had to see them the entire trip.


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Since we were first time cruisers, this was unexpected...

Our server brought us out 5 desserts for just DH and I! Apparently he thought we needed to try them all.


----------



## El Cid 94

Hercules10 said:


> Lady at CC with teeny bikini, who never heard of a bikini trim and was quite furry. Looked like a French Poodle with an eye-patch.



HA!!!!!!   I wasnt going to post mine but since you did it first...  I had and experience like that on the upper deck of the Quiet Cove on the Dream. The bikini wasnt small but the lady was "breaching" on both sides.

Poodle with an eye patch... classic!


----------



## jdkdorn

Bump again


----------



## one princess

On our second or third (maybe fourth) cruise we came back to our room after dinner and the show.  We were on deck 8 at the front of the Magic.  Our room had the normal night time turndown look.  Dim lights, towel monkey hanging, curtains drawn.  We put on our jammies and then I heard a funny sound.  I told my DH and dd to shhhhh and then I opened up the curtains and there was a coast guard helicopter hovering about 5 feet directly in front of out veranda!  It was so close I could have reached out and touched it.  It was there to lift someone off the forward deck with a basket.  It took quite a while but we ended up running upstairs in our jammies to watch.  Never expected that when I flung those curtains open!


----------



## scottb8888

That was a good one!!


----------



## jelliott04

tlkgt76 said:


> Uhm....so I'm trying really hard not to be judgmental and to each his/her own,
> 
> but
> 
> These reborn things are kind of creepy.  They're giving me the willies.



^^^^^^  This!   

ITA  VERY creepy.  

J


----------



## StephenKay

PizzieDuster said:


> I remember there was a post here...it may even be in this thread...about the reborn babies on the Disney Dream.
> 
> I can't copy and paste on this computer but if you go to youtube...type in "Reborn Disney Cruise Part 1".   Dang, they look real!  I probably wouldn't have noticed.



Hi there, 
Whilst we all have our little foibales, these babies are weird, something is amiss with these people.  I saw a lady holding a very large bear on the 2011 Westbound Transatlantic well we saw the bear  everywhere and in Tortola one of the near tablemates explained that the crew had gotten into trouble because they hadn't served the bear quickly enough.  OH YES it got a meal each meal time.  We saw the lady in tons of photos with said bear, I thought it was for someone with additional needs or something similar, no, she was just BARKING !! It takes all sorts.

You have got to love the thread, our own little mishap was when my sister ,41, was sunbathing with Don Ducky Williams at the adult pool on the WBTA 2010, her first Disney cruise.  I took a few general pictures of us all on to realise she was having a wardrobe slip and exposing herself to all and sundry, being a good brother I left never said a word and showed her the evidence later.  She didn't bat an eyelid. However we no longer speak!!


----------



## MDennis28

This is the best thread I have ever read!  Sadly in 4 DCL Cruises I have nothing to share. Hopefully in Sept I will!!


----------



## moore523

lookingforward said:


> While sitting peacefully by the Mickey Pool watching and photographing my children as they went down the slide I was privy to a very interesting conversation:
> Kid (about three): Mom, I have to go to the bathroom.
> Mom: Number one or two?
> Kid: Number one
> Mom: Then go in the pool.
> Kid: Okay.
> 
> Nice!
> Time to go to the Goofy pool!



Nooooooooooo!!!!  That is SOOOO gross!! ACK!


----------



## jdkdorn

Bump


----------



## eyesing4u

I don't know how shocking this is but I was horrified. In the MDR there was a group taking up several tables near us. The adults sat at two tables and they stuck all the kids at another. The kids treated their waitstaff like crap, threw things, and created drawings and I mean mural size on the nice white cloth tablecloths. All while the parents laughed it up and drank at the next table.      I would have presented the parents a bill for 7 tablecloths at the end of the cruise!


----------



## dgmommie

eyesing4u said:


> I don't know how shocking this is but I was horrified. In the MDR there was a group taking up several tables near us. The adults sat at two tables and they stuck all the kids at another. The kids treated their waitstaff like crap, threw things, and created drawings and I mean mural size on the nice white cloth tablecloths. All while the parents laughed it up and drank at the next table.      I would have presented the parents a bill for 7 tablecloths at the end of the cruise!



A note about the tablecloths - you ARE allowed to draw on them. On our cruise last summer, the assistant server brought out crayons and would draw brain-type puzzles on tablecloth for us to solve. He encouraged my teenage sons to draw whatever they wanted. He brought out crayons for them to use on the tablecloths. It was my 5th cruise and the first time I'd heard it was allowed.


----------



## MikeAndNick

eyesing4u said:


> I don't know how shocking this is but I was horrified. In the MDR there was a group taking up several tables near us. The adults sat at two tables and they stuck all the kids at another. The kids treated their waitstaff like crap, threw things, and created drawings and I mean mural size on the nice white cloth tablecloths. All while the parents laughed it up and drank at the next table.      I would have presented the parents a bill for 7 tablecloths at the end of the cruise!



We had a similar experience on one of our cruises but the first night an elderly lady at our table got up and went over to the adult table and informed them "This is a Disney Cruise and we take care of our children on Disney cruises.  I suggest you take care of yours."  From that meal forward the parents made sure the children's table was orderly.


----------



## jahber

dgmommie said:
			
		

> A note about the tablecloths - you ARE allowed to draw on them. On our cruise last summer, the assistant server brought out crayons and would draw brain-type puzzles on tablecloth for us to solve. He encouraged my teenage sons to draw whatever they wanted. He brought out crayons for them to use on the tablecloths. It was my 5th cruise and the first time I'd heard it was allowed.



Yes, the crayons we had on the Dream and Fantasy were Crayola washable crayons. I had no idea they existed!  But I can see how it would be shocking to witness a bunch of unruly kids defacing their dinner table.   It felt so wrong to have my kids drawing on the tablecloths in Royal Court!


----------



## mom2jcg

We booked rooms at the Comfort Suites Paradise Island to get the Atlantis access.  When we boarded our taxi (a large van with about 3 or 4 families), I realized the driver was apparently watching an adult film on the DVD player in the van. At first I didn't notice until I heard the woman use a very vulgar word, at which I yelled from the back go the van, "can we PLEASE change the movie???". Thankfully, my 3 boys (ages 7, 9, and 11) didn't hear it, but I'm not sure about the other kids on board. Who goes to port to pick up families and thinks, "while I wait, this will be good to watch!" Crazy!


----------



## kdeans1010

The weird/shocking thing we had on our cruise was:
I got the rainforest room as a treat for myself. I was excited. So my 4 or 5th day on the cruise I was laying in the heated recliner with my book. It was me and this older (70s-ish) couple in the recliner room. I heard coming into the shower area this girl that was younger. She had braces, the tiniest bathing suit I've ever seen, and a tattoo (some trampy flower). Her and her friend were being loud. I don't know how old she was but I don't think she was 18. Or if she was 18 she was a young 18. They were totally being disrespectful in the shower room by being loud and obnoxious to the point that we could hear them in the recliner area. Then her and her friend came into the recliner area look around and out to the two spas. Still loud. They get into the spas and splash around. Then the girl was like "OH MY GAWWWWD everyone in here is so fat!" The older couple weighed maybe 150 put together. They were the thin spindly adorable older couple. I'm 5'10" 210lb (but I'm a muscular gal. Most people say "you don't look that big!"). I just died. I covered myself in my robe and felt so uncomfortable. I don't think I went back.


----------



## bats

kdeans1010 said:
			
		

> The weird/shocking thing we had on our cruise was:
> I got the rainforest room as a treat for myself. I was excited. So my 4 or 5th day on the cruise I was laying in the heated recliner with my book. It was me and this older (70s-ish) couple in the recliner room. I heard coming into the shower area this girl that was younger. She had braces, the tiniest bathing suit I've ever seen, and a tattoo (some trampy flower). Her and her friend were being loud. I don't know how old she was but I don't think she was 18. Or if she was 18 she was a young 18. They were totally being disrespectful in the shower room by being loud and obnoxious to the point that we could hear them in the recliner area. Then her and her friend came into the recliner area look around and out to the two spas. Still loud. They get into the spas and splash around. Then the girl was like "OH MY GAWWWWD everyone in here is so fat!" The older couple weighed maybe 150 put together. They were the thin spindly adorable older couple. I'm 5'10" 210lb (but I'm a muscular gal. Most people say "you don't look that big!"). I just died. I covered myself in my robe and felt so uncomfortable. I don't think I went back.



Omg how did you hold your tongue?! 
Perhaps the saying of 'I may be fat, but you're ugly and I can go on a diet' may be of use if this happens again.
They would have had a quick dunk under the water if they'd said it towards me ... Throw them overboard!!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

We just got off the Magic yesterday.  The shocking an unexpected thing for us was that they did not announce family names when we boarded!  I think it's because the ship was running about 3 hours late due to fog and they were trying to rush everyone on board.


----------



## kdeans1010

bats said:


> Omg how did you hold your tongue?!
> Perhaps the saying of 'I may be fat, but you're ugly and I can go on a diet' may be of use if this happens again.
> They would have had a quick dunk under the water if they'd said it towards me ... Throw them overboard!!



I was sooooo shocked I couldn't say anything. I told my co-workers (we work NOCs so we all are either fluffy or really watching our weight.) when I got back. Everyone was like "I'd spread out" or "I'd pretend I was Jabba the Hut when he had all those lady slaves." Later, after the shock, I wanted to tell her 30 sucks and I could lift 200lbs with qualms so if she really thought I was fat....


----------



## gydell

dgmommie said:


> A note about the tablecloths - you ARE allowed to draw on them. On our cruise last summer, the assistant server brought out crayons and would draw brain-type puzzles on tablecloth for us to solve. He encouraged my teenage sons to draw whatever they wanted. He brought out crayons for them to use on the tablecloths. It was my 5th cruise and the first time I'd heard it was allowed.



We asked our waiter about this and were told that some of the tablecloths can be colored on and some can not. So ask before you start coloring. They will gladly make sure you get one that can be colored on at your table if requested.


----------



## jahber

gydell said:
			
		

> We asked our waiter about this and were told that some of the tablecloths can be colored on and some can not. So ask before you start coloring. They will gladly make sure you get one that can be colored on at your table if requested.



Good to know!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sesame_123

I have now seen pictures of some very nasty things courtesy of the carnival triumph!


----------



## HFC1969

Ok.  I have one.  

Saw two parents on Castaway Cay just yesterday tell their 5 yo to go pee on a tree because they were to lazy to take home to the restroom.   He did!  

Felt sorry for the little boy.


----------



## JnDRader

HFC1969 said:


> Ok.  I have one.
> 
> Saw two parents on Castaway Cay just yesterday tell their 5 yo to go pee on a tree because they were to lazy to take home to the restroom.   He did!
> 
> Felt sorry for the little boy.



Yeah, that's like the whole telling the kid to pee in the pool thing.  I mean, if nothing else is around have at the tree by all means.  But there's no need to make them lazy.


----------



## nikkistevej

On the first DCl cruise we took in 2007 on the magic, we had just gotten on, went to the Mickey pool, looking around  thinking how awesome it was. I started walking around the pool, this lady grabs me and pushes me back, I look at her like WTH, I will smack somebody. LOL Anyway, there is a pile and I mean pile of poop right in front of me on the pool deck, it was disgusting. She said she thought I was gonna step in it, which I would have. they were roping it off, I was sooo grateful she pushed me back. Who the heck lets there kid do that???? It was sooo nasty. Now I will watch where I walk.


----------



## KarenMP59

I think the most shocking thing I've seen on a Disney Cruise was last year the topless woman on CC. It was the adult beach but still....


----------



## lady9

On our last cruise to Canada, Minnie came out into the waiting to board area in her Lady Liberty outfit. There was a long line of people to see her/take pictures. We were just walking up to Minnie when a family of 4 all wearing mouse ears came from the exit side to see Minnie. The nice CM pointed out the line, but the dad said, "We're platinum cruisers, we don't have to wait in line!" We let them have their moment as I didn't want to start our cruise on a bad note. We laughed and thought "Karma will get them!!"


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

On the Dream, we were sitting by the pool and a lady came up with her daughter to swim.  She got the daughter ready and the girl went in the pool.  Then mom decided to lay in the sun and proceeded to take off her top and then started to slide down her shorts off only to realize she didn't have a bathing suit on....just her bra and underpants...  well she got dressed pretty fast and called daughter over and whispered to her and they were off and not to be seen again. 
Not that shocking but funny to watch.


----------



## mickymania

On our 2011 med cruise we did an excursion to Cinque Terre. As our boat was traveling between cities, we saw a small boat with a completely naked, older man who was laying on his stomach using one leg to paddle the boat. He must have been a local because he didn't have any tan lines.


----------



## lorimay

mickymania said:


> On our 2011 med cruise we did an excursion to Cinque Terre. As our boat was traveling between cities, we saw a small boat with a completely naked, older man who was laying on his stomach using one leg to paddle the boat. He must have been a local because he didn't have any tan lines.



   EWWWWWW.............


----------



## dansamy

They make special underwear for that!


----------



## PATTERSON PARTY OF 3

Not shocking but funny....

My first cruise was to Nassau in Jan 2011 with my sister  , on RCL MOTS. As we were pulling in to port at Nassau my sister and I decide to head forward and watch. It was extremely windy, so we get to the front and DSis is wearing her bright pink snuggie she had been on a deck chair reading. It is plastered to the front of her.. I convince her to turn it around backward.  So then we were having a good time letting this pink snuggie fly in the wind.. saying " I am the king of the world"   Then we decide to hang on the rail and jump to make it look like we are flying away, while I snap photos!  (Did I mention we are both in our late 20's and early 30's!)

 We are having a good ole time and the people on the walking track are laughing and having a good ole time watching us. I turn around and look up.. and EVERYONE on the BRIDGE & UPPER DECKS are having a good ole time watching us, laughing & pointing!  Every where we went the next 2 days ... crew & other passengers were pointing, laughing and say " How are our favorite sisters?" or "where's the snuggie?" My sister just decided to wear it the rest of the trip..... EVERYWHERE!!! 

Not sure if you will be able to see the pictures but here they are...



http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/36268_185207901503517_3590227_n.jpg



http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/164081_185207834836857_8278192_n.jpg





http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/167785_185207818170192_2366482_n.jpg


----------



## lorimay

PATTERSON PARTY OF 3 said:


> Not shocking but funny....
> 
> My first cruise was to Nassau in Jan 2011 with my sister  , on RCL MOTS. As we were pulling in to port at Nassau my sister and I decide to head forward and watch. It was extremely windy, so we get to the front and DSis is wearing her bright pink snuggie she had been on a deck chair reading. It is plastered to the front of her.. I convince her to turn it around backward.  So then we were having a good time letting this pink snuggie fly in the wind.. saying " I am the king of the world"   Then we decide to hang on the rail and jump to make it look like we are flying away, while I snap photos!  (Did I mention we are both in our late 20's and early 30's!)
> 
> We are having a good ole time and the people on the walking track are laughing and having a good ole time watching us. I turn around and look up.. and EVERYONE on the BRIDGE & UPPER DECKS are having a good ole time watching us, laughing & pointing!  Every where we went the next 2 days ... crew & other passengers were pointing, laughing and say " How are our favorite sisters?" or "where's the snuggie?" My sister just decided to wear it the rest of the trip..... EVERYWHERE!!!
> 
> Not sure if you will be able to see the pictures but here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/36268_185207901503517_3590227_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/164081_185207834836857_8278192_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/167785_185207818170192_2366482_n.jpg



HAHAHAHAHA!!!
I love it.

I am wrapped in my pink snuggie right now.


----------



## runskyhy

That is a great story, PATTERSON PARTY OF 3! Had me laughing. 

On the Wonder last week, I saw a child playing around the piano in Palo... I didn't realize the age-restriction had been dropped in that venue . (It looked like his parent was at the check-in podium leaning over the counter trying to discuss a reservation.) Also saw a family on Castaway Cay jump over the fence at the end of the far-bike path viewing spot, walk past the 'keep out' signs and toward the water line... just didn't feel the bike path was long enough, I suppose.


----------



## BlakeandMaddysMomma

We were in castaway cay in January waiting to use the open showers so my son could wash the sand away. The couple I front of us had a boy about 6 years old and he was washing the sand away too. They were taking up the whole space so all we could do was stand and wait. Well, he turns around and opens the back of his shorts to wash out his bottoms and his parents laughed, so he went a step further and pulled his bottoms right down. He mom stepped up I thought to pull them back up, but instead helped him take them off and he proceeded to shower naked in front of everyone while his parents laughed and my son freaked out covering his eyes (he is 4 and know private parts are supposed to be PRIVATE) I felt bad for all the moms of little girls walking by trying to shield them from the sight. The worst part was after standing there waiting for our turn, they walked away and before we could get my son in, another lady walked up and told her son into jump in!! Just another example of those "entitled people" getting what THEY paid for!!!


----------



## tlkgt76

Come on people, no new hilarious stories since 1/20??   

UNACCEPTABLE!!!  

You all kept me going late at night!!!! 

bahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## PizzieDuster

tlkgt76 said:


> Come on people, no new hilarious stories since 1/20??
> 
> UNACCEPTABLE!!!
> 
> You all kept me going late at night!!!!
> 
> bahahahaaaa!!!



I still love my story...maybe way back on the earlier pages, of the gal in a bikini, checking to see if she had tan lines (lifting her bottoms, adjusting herself) to see her reflection off the windows in Palo - while we were having brunch.   

I may have posted this too, but I loved seeing our server Anne Marie with other servers in the private area in Palo have a party.  She took a bottle of champagne and took a swig and everyone was having a blast.  Hubby and I were strolling the deck.   On our next cruise, we had her again and I told her what I saw and she turned beat red.  Very cute


----------



## becca1976

Just spent an hour reading this whole thread - hilarious stuff!! (and some gross too...I think I've officially decided to avoid the pools on my first Disney cruise!)


----------



## LCoulter

Well, I didnt actually see this but I thought the story was funny.

DH and I usually cruise with my parents.  My DF loves to sleep to the sound of the waves so he would make up a bed on the balcony floor with the bedspread and pillows and sleep out there at night.  

Around 3am, he wakes to a very loud rumbling sound and thinks that the ship is about to be rammed.  He starts to scramble up when a huge wave of water washes into the balcony, soaking him, the bedspread and pillows so now he is thinking tidal wave.  He gets the balcony door open, as water is still pouring in, and falls into the cabin as the bedspread is twisted around his legs and feet.  

Luckily he was okjust wounded pride.  It was the window washing machine up above at the buffet restaurant going off.


----------



## NurseDave

LCoulter said:


> Luckily he was okjust wounded pride.  It was the window washing machine up above at the buffet restaurant going off.



HA!!!  Funny


----------



## psimon

LCoulter said:


> Well, I didnt actually see this but I thought the story was funny.
> 
> DH and I usually cruise with my parents.  My DF loves to sleep to the sound of the waves so he would make up a bed on the balcony floor with the bedspread and pillows and sleep out there at night.
> 
> Around 3am, he wakes to a very loud rumbling sound and thinks that the ship is about to be rammed.  He starts to scramble up when a huge wave of water washes into the balcony, soaking him, the bedspread and pillows so now he is thinking tidal wave.  He gets the balcony door open, as water is still pouring in, and falls into the cabin as the bedspread is twisted around his legs and feet.
> 
> Luckily he was okjust wounded pride.  It was the window washing machine up above at the buffet restaurant going off.




Very good!  

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## Msmit002

How have I manged to MISS this thread all this time.  This is solid gold stuff! 

So here's one... it was oh, 10 years ago and DH and I are on our first cruise (not DCL), an 11 night Western Caribbean, and our assigned table in the MDR was this beautiful table right in front of the large aft window overlooking the sea.  It was the focal point of the MDR.   It was a large table for 12, so DH and I had 10 other table mates.  Our table consisted of DH and me, a 3 generation family from New Jersey (of which I also hail from) who were very polite and were very excited because they had saved for years to take this 'once in a lifetime' cruise. All of us adults were joined with by lone gentlemen.

Over the course of the cruise, each night we all talked about our excursions, our families etc. but none of us talked about our careers or work, which DH and I were happy about since we went on this cruise to ESCAPE our stressful job.  Well, none of us talked about our job except one: the lone gentleman.

Well, the first night in the MDR lone gentleman tells us that he is on board, gratis, because he is actually giving a series of lectures/talks for the passengers which, just so happens to be in the field of which DH and I (at the time) worked: Information Technology.  DH and I nod and smile as he talks each night about his knowledge and encourages is to go and listen to one of his talks.  Unfortunately, some of the things this gentleman was saying kinda made DH and I raise an eyebrow because he really didn't seem to know much about IT at all which caused DH and I to wonder if the cruise line actually vet these folks before offering them free passage in exchange for their 'expertise'.

Finally on night 8 of our cruise, at dinner, lone gentleman decides to explain some 'interesting' tips for computers and how to do some particular process but what he was saying was incredibly misleading and if any of the others in our party really tried it, would completely ruin their personal computers. At this point, DH and I could stand it no more.  We politely called bull-crap and corrected him.  

At this point, lone gentleman stands up, in the middle of the dining room and yells at DH and I, saying we have no idea what we are talking about that he is the expert on this ship and is sailing for free because he is such an expert. The rest of the MDR, witin rather close proximity stops to watch the exchange.  Well, at that point, DH quietly reaches for his wallet and pulls out 10 of his business cards which clearly shows that he was (at the time) Director of IT for University which we work (I used to teach IT while he was Director of IT) and passes them around the table.

The family from NJ suddenly let their true colors show.  Imagine nice and polite grandma suddenly displaying the vernacular of Snookie from Jersey Shore ash she was telling lone gentleman that he had just been schooled. .  It was priceless.  The whole family suddenly was asking DH all kinds of questions about computers etc. and lone gentleman left the MDR.

We never saw him again the ENTIRE rest of the cruise.


----------



## disdel

Msmit002 said:


> How have I manged to MISS this thread all this time.  This is solid gold stuff!
> 
> So here's one... it was oh, 10 years ago and DH and I are on our first cruise (not DCL), an 11 night Western Caribbean, and our assigned table in the MDR was this beautiful table right in front of the large aft window overlooking the sea.  It was the focal point of the MDR.   It was a large table for 12, so DH and I had 10 other table mates.  Our table consisted of DH and me, a 3 generation family from New Jersey (of which I also hail from) who were very polite and were very excited because they had saved for years to take this 'once in a lifetime' cruise. All of us adults were joined with by lone gentlemen.
> 
> Over the course of the cruise, each night we all talked about our excursions, our families etc. but none of us talked about our careers or work, which DH and I were happy about since we went on this cruise to ESCAPE our stressful job.  Well, none of us talked about our job except one: the lone gentleman.
> 
> Well, the first night in the MDR lone gentleman tells us that he is on board, gratis, because he is actually giving a series of lectures/talks for the passengers which, just so happens to be in the field of which DH and I (at the time) worked: Information Technology.  DH and I nod and smile as he talks each night about his knowledge and encourages is to go and listen to one of his talks.  Unfortunately, some of the things this gentleman was saying kinda made DH and I raise an eyebrow because he really didn't seem to know much about IT at all which caused DH and I to wonder if the cruise line actually vet these folks before offering them free passage in exchange for their 'expertise'.
> 
> Finally on night 8 of our cruise, at dinner, lone gentleman decides to explain some 'interesting' tips for computers and how to do some particular process but what he was saying was incredibly misleading and if any of the others in our party really tried it, would completely ruin their personal computers. At this point, DH and I could stand it no more.  We politely called bull-crap and corrected him.
> 
> At this point, lone gentleman stands up, in the middle of the dining room and yells at DH and I, saying we have no idea what we are talking about that he is the expert on this ship and is sailing for free because he is such an expert. The rest of the MDR, witin rather close proximity stops to watch the exchange.  Well, at that point, DH quietly reaches for his wallet and pulls out 10 of his business cards which clearly shows that he was (at the time) Director of IT for University which we work (I used to teach IT while he was Director of IT) and passes them around the table.
> 
> The family from NJ suddenly let their true colors show.  Imagine nice and polite grandma suddenly displaying the vernacular of Snookie from Jersey Shore ash she was telling lone gentleman that he had just been schooled. .  It was priceless.  The whole family suddenly was asking DH all kinds of questions about computers etc. and lone gentleman left the MDR.
> 
> We never saw him again the ENTIRE rest of the cruise.



LOVE it

"better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you a fool, than open your mouth and confirm it"


----------



## disneyfan888

Msmit002 said:


> How have I manged to MISS this thread all this time.  This is solid gold stuff!
> 
> So here's one... it was oh, 10 years ago and DH and I are on our first cruise (not DCL), an 11 night Western Caribbean, and our assigned table in the MDR was this beautiful table right in front of the large aft window overlooking the sea.  It was the focal point of the MDR.   It was a large table for 12, so DH and I had 10 other table mates.  Our table consisted of DH and me, a 3 generation family from New Jersey (of which I also hail from) who were very polite and were very excited because they had saved for years to take this 'once in a lifetime' cruise. All of us adults were joined with by lone gentlemen.
> 
> Over the course of the cruise, each night we all talked about our excursions, our families etc. but none of us talked about our careers or work, which DH and I were happy about since we went on this cruise to ESCAPE our stressful job.  Well, none of us talked about our job except one: the lone gentleman.
> 
> Well, the first night in the MDR lone gentleman tells us that he is on board, gratis, because he is actually giving a series of lectures/talks for the passengers which, just so happens to be in the field of which DH and I (at the time) worked: Information Technology.  DH and I nod and smile as he talks each night about his knowledge and encourages is to go and listen to one of his talks.  Unfortunately, some of the things this gentleman was saying kinda made DH and I raise an eyebrow because he really didn't seem to know much about IT at all which caused DH and I to wonder if the cruise line actually vet these folks before offering them free passage in exchange for their 'expertise'.
> 
> Finally on night 8 of our cruise, at dinner, lone gentleman decides to explain some 'interesting' tips for computers and how to do some particular process but what he was saying was incredibly misleading and if any of the others in our party really tried it, would completely ruin their personal computers. At this point, DH and I could stand it no more.  We politely called bull-crap and corrected him.
> 
> At this point, lone gentleman stands up, in the middle of the dining room and yells at DH and I, saying we have no idea what we are talking about that he is the expert on this ship and is sailing for free because he is such an expert. The rest of the MDR, witin rather close proximity stops to watch the exchange.  Well, at that point, DH quietly reaches for his wallet and pulls out 10 of his business cards which clearly shows that he was (at the time) Director of IT for University which we work (I used to teach IT while he was Director of IT) and passes them around the table.
> 
> The family from NJ suddenly let their true colors show.  Imagine nice and polite grandma suddenly displaying the vernacular of Snookie from Jersey Shore ash she was telling lone gentleman that he had just been schooled. .  It was priceless.  The whole family suddenly was asking DH all kinds of questions about computers etc. and lone gentleman left the MDR.
> 
> We never saw him again the ENTIRE rest of the cruise.



This story is priceless!!!


----------



## DVCisME

...


----------



## BooToYou7

My husband and I were on the 2012-2013 New Year's Eve cruise on the Dream. On New Year's Eve night, right after the midnight countdown, we were in the upper level just above the adult pool when we saw a boy, probably about 15 years old, practically crawling up the stairs, clinging to a Sprite bottle. It was clear that Sprite was NOT in the bottle. I truly don't think that DCL served him, I think that his family, or whomever he was with, brought some "happy juice" on board that he filled his bottle up with. I'm pretty sure that poor boy was within 10 minutes of emptying his stomach, and having a REALLY bad New Year's Day... We got out of the vacinity quickly....


----------



## kimgg

It wasn't funny and I didn't see it, but I'm sure it shocked anyone around when one of the glass doors to deck 4 shattered on our fantasy cruise last week!!  It was outside the theater and I think a result of the windy pressure that our rocky cruise experienced (don't think anyone was hurt that I could tell). It had just happened after we came out of the theater. A little excitement!


----------



## tnkrbell

lookingforward said:


> While sitting peacefully by the Mickey Pool watching and photographing my children as they went down the slide I was privy to a very interesting conversation:
> Kid (about three): Mom, I have to go to the bathroom.
> Mom: Number one or two?
> Kid: Number one
> Mom: Then go in the pool.
> Kid: Okay.
> 
> Nice!
> Time to go to the Goofy pool!



OH YUCK!!!!! What is wrong with people??!


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

tnkrbell said:


> OH YUCK!!!!! What is wrong with people??!



People are nasty.  When we were on the Magic last month, we spent part if one morning at the Goofy pool.  We witnessed a lot of this type of gross behavior, but it must have been worse on the Mickey pool side.  When we went to that side to get some lunch, the entire deck area from the pool to the outer wall of the restaurant/bar was wet...right up to the "path" leading into the restrooms.  Interestingly, that was completely bone dry, meaning clearly no one who was in the pool was using it.  Gross.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PizzieDuster

threewilmingtonwalls said:


> People are nasty.  When we were on the Magic last month, we spent part if one morning at the Goofy pool.  We witnessed a lot of this type of gross behavior, but it must have been worse on the Mickey pool side.  When we went to that side to get some lunch, the entire deck area from the pool to the outer wall of the restaurant/bar was wet...right up to the "path" leading into the restrooms.  Interestingly, that was completely bone dry, meaning clearly no one who was in the pool was using it.  Gross.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



 

I think that's the way the kids go up the stairs to the slide too.  Right pass that restroom


----------



## GladysP

While I have to say that I've never seen anything shocking on my past cruises, I did have an unexpected and wonderfully fun experience this past January on my Dream cruise.

My husband and I had just entered the Shutters area and walking behind and past us here comes Stitch and his handler.  At the time, I was carrying a large Stitch stuffed animal that my husband (who knows I'm a huge fan) had surprised me with from one of the shops.  

Well, Stitch spots  his stuffed double and snatches it from me and proceeds to run through shutters with his handler, myself and my husband all chasing him.  

I tell you, it was priceless!!  I just adore Stitch and his oh so mischievous personality.  He is so comically naughty

When his handler finally convinced him (all done playfully of course) to give me back 'my' Stitch, he happily posed with me while my husband and his handler snapped pictures.  I will never forget it as that is just one of the many, many reasons why I am gaga over my Disney cruises


----------



## Bear3412

GladysP said:


> ....Well, Stitch spots  his stuffed double and snatches it from me and proceeds to run through shutters with his handler, myself and my husband all chasing him....



This is great.  Gotta love Disney Magic.  

I find my self using this symbol,  , a lot here.
DCL rocks.


----------



## Bear3412

Do rogue waves count?   
Wait ...... it was dark, ...... couldn't "see" them.
Guess they don't count.
Forget it.


I did it again.


----------



## PizzieDuster

GladysP said:


> While I have to say that I've never seen anything shocking on my past cruises, I did have an unexpected and wonderfully fun experience this past January on my Dream cruise.
> 
> My husband and I had just entered the Shutters area and walking behind and past us here comes Stitch and his handler.  At the time, I was carrying a large Stitch stuffed animal that my husband (who knows I'm a huge fan) had surprised me with from one of the shops.
> 
> Well, Stitch spots  his stuffed double and snatches it from me and proceeds to run through shutters with his handler, myself and my husband all chasing him.
> 
> I tell you, it was priceless!!  I just adore Stitch and his oh so mischievous personality.  He is so comically naughty
> 
> When his handler finally convinced him (all done playfully of course) to give me back 'my' Stitch, he happily posed with me while my husband and his handler snapped pictures.  I will never forget it as that is just one of the many, many reasons why I am gaga over my Disney cruises



This is awesome!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

GladysP said:


> While I have to say that I've never seen anything shocking on my past cruises, I did have an unexpected and wonderfully fun experience this past January on my Dream cruise.
> 
> My husband and I had just entered the Shutters area and walking behind and past us here comes Stitch and his handler.  At the time, I was carrying a large Stitch stuffed animal that my husband (who knows I'm a huge fan) had surprised me with from one of the shops.
> 
> Well, Stitch spots  his stuffed double and snatches it from me and proceeds to run through shutters with his handler, myself and my husband all chasing him.
> 
> I tell you, it was priceless!!  I just adore Stitch and his oh so mischievous personality.  He is so comically naughty
> 
> When his handler finally convinced him (all done playfully of course) to give me back 'my' Stitch, he happily posed with me while my husband and his handler snapped pictures.  I will never forget it as that is just one of the many, many reasons why I am gaga over my Disney cruises





Donald Duck did a similar thing with ds12, then 10.  While we were walking along deck 12 on the Dream on a beautiful, sunny sea day, DD is coming from the opposite direction.  He takes ds by the hand and they go skipping along the deck holding hands.   Then of course knowing I have my camera ready, he turns around to pose for a pic with ds.   It was one of those "priceless" moments  & one of the many reasons I love DCL.


----------



## chasingthedream

On our Dream cruise in 2011 we were taking a packed midship elevator from deck 4.  As the doors closed, a very small child (maybe 2 years old) darted from the back of the elevator and out.  Someone who was close to the front quickly pressed the next floor's button and everyone cleared way for a frantic mother.  I am pretty sure everything turned out ok, but how scary for that parent!

Just a cautionary tale for anyone with small and adventurous kids!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

disneycrazzzy said:


> On a lighter note:  We saw brown booobies on the Panama Canal cruise in August 2005.  Even the captain saw them.  Unfortunately he didn't realize most passengers didn't realize a brown boooby is a bird (Sula leucogaster) when he referenced them in a ship-wide announcement.  There were joking references to the bird throughout the rest of the cruise.



OMG, I completely forgot about that.  It certainly was the joke of the cruise.


----------



## Fielhol

GladysP said:
			
		

> While I have to say that I've never seen anything shocking on my past cruises, I did have an unexpected and wonderfully fun experience this past January on my Dream cruise.
> 
> My husband and I had just entered the Shutters area and walking behind and past us here comes Stitch and his handler.  At the time, I was carrying a large Stitch stuffed animal that my husband (who knows I'm a huge fan) had surprised me with from one of the shops.
> 
> Well, Stitch spots  his stuffed double and snatches it from me and proceeds to run through shutters with his handler, myself and my husband all chasing him.
> 
> I tell you, it was priceless!!  I just adore Stitch and his oh so mischievous personality.  He is so comically naughty
> 
> When his handler finally convinced him (all done playfully of course) to give me back 'my' Stitch, he happily posed with me while my husband and his handler snapped pictures.  I will never forget it as that is just one of the many, many reasons why I am gaga over my Disney cruises



This happened to my 6 year old son as well. Stitch ran away with his stuffed double. My son was in a fit of giggles!! He still talks about it to this day!! Peter Pan also had a 'sulk' because my son did not have a Peter Pan pin on his lanyard but had others.


----------



## mrssmiddy

Fielhol said:


> This happened to my 6 year old son as well. Stitch ran away with his stuffed double. My son was in a fit of giggles!! He still talks about it to this day!! Peter Pan also had a 'sulk' because my son did not have a Peter Pan pin on his lanyard but had others.



Stitch is the best!  My DS had gotten a toy gun on Pirate Night last year, and we ran into Stitch.  Well, Stitch grabbed his gun and ran off.  DS had to chase him down and get his gun back...he was laughing so hard...good memories!


----------



## Kim1964

The only really unexpected thing I experienced on our first ever cruise last month was DH giving the go ahead to rebook while we were still onboard.  I'm pretty sure he hadn't quite finished saying, "OK," before I was racing to deck 4 to book before he could change his mind.


----------



## BooToYou7

I just remembered an experience we had in Remy on our last cruise, I can't believe it took me so long to remember and post about it.  It's all about... duh duh duh.... The. Couple.

The. Couple. came in with another couple and the four of them were at the table next to us. The. Couple. proceeded to talk loudly enough for everyone in the restaurant to know that they were WELL OFF AND FANCY PEOPLE.

Although I heard much about the background of The. Couple., Im not sure the other couple they were with ever talked. I do know that they apparently own a restaurant and/or work at/run a country club in the city in which I live because The. Couple. mentioned it a couple of times. The. Couple., on the other hand, live in San Francisco.  Due to these discrepancies I made up my own backstory in which The. Couple. met the other couple that day on the ship and invited them to join them. The other couple was then silenced by regret, intimidation, and the total realization that they were totally engulfed by some major douchbaggery going on.  At least I know they didnt have to pay for it. How do I know? The very first thing the woman of the The. Couple. (now The Woman) said to the other couple was Dont worry about the cost. This is on us since we made you guys come. And, of course, well have the wine pairing.

I just happened to have some paper in my purse so I decided to be totally gauche and I wrote down some choice quotes from the night as they occurred. For those of you who may not know, I just want to give some background information: 1) before the meal starts, theres an Amuse Bouche course which is basically just a single, bite-sized hors doevure,different from appetizers in that they are not ordered from a menu by patrons, but, when served, are done so for free and according to the chefs selection alone (thanks Wikipedia); 2) The restaurant has an actual sommelier who comes out and serves the wine and gives you background on it; 3) all of the wines are French.

I have to admit that once The. Couple. was seated my husband and I actually stopped talking to each other and just listened to them for the rest of the night. Ladies and Gentleman, my entertainment with my excellent meal:

Without you, Id be like that guy from American Psycho. Before he killed everybody.

You have Bojangles where you live, correct? God, Bojangles. Disgusting. Even the name sounds disgusting. Isnt it a step down from McDonalds? (This only means something to people who are from or have spent any time in the South and believe me when I say THEMS FIGHTING WORDS. Bojangles is heaven.)

Hmm. This is not really an amuse bouche.

Now, where exactly in this region did this wine come from? My brother has a house in that region.

(Upon being served one of the gourmet courses) We have this at home all the time.

(Upon the sommelier talking about the region of France a wine came from) Oh, I love it there. They have beautiful chateaus.

We have all kinds of this wine in our own cellar.

People who like Notre Dame are going to be disappointed.  Theyre going to undergo a scandal like Penn State.

Oh, Warren is applying to high school. Some of them cost $30,000.00 a year, but no matter. Hell come out better than our daughter who is majoring in print journalism. Such a dying field.

The Woman spent about 20 minutes telling the other couple how to run their restaurant and the events they should have.  She wrapped up that portion of the conversation with You can even get lesbians to come!

The sommelier is pouring them another glass of wine.  The Woman sniffs it and says rapturously to him: It smells like manure and blueberries.

I swear, every single word of that is true.

The other thing that happened on this cruise, which was the NYE Dream cruise, is that Geraldo was on it and had the same dining rotation as my family.  On NYE we were in Animator's Palate and were leaving the restaurant, passed his table just as a totally drunk woman stumbled up to his table, yelling, "Geraldo!! I LOVE YOU!"


----------



## Msmit002

BooToYou7 said:


> &#148;&#148;
> I swear, every single word of that is true.



No doubt.  I swear, I see/hear people do the most unbelievable things. Not just on cruise ships.


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

I have seen quite a few interesting things on our cruises.  Once on the Dream a family of 4 was at the table next to us, the father was wearing a shirt that said "F me, I'm famous". And the word was spelled out. I could not believe they would not make him change or turn his shirt inside out. The worst part? His kids were little but not too little that they couldn't read. We also encountered a completely naked woman in the open showers in the rainforest on the Fantasy last year. That was awkward.


----------



## ludari

This wasn't shocking but I was fun and involves another Stitch story.  I happen to get on the forward elevator on deck 10. Stitch and his handler get on deck 9 (after a pool visit I suspect) and it's only the three of us. Stitch is heading to deck four and was heading to deck three. Anyway, Stitch looks at me and starts to press every single floor button on the elevator and I say "This is not funny Stitch" of course with a smile on my face. Of course it was one of the few times I was walking around without my camera, nevertheless it was a fun moment I will always remember.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Two things

A kid watching all the others getting ice cream cones from the 'I scream' station on The Dream. For those who haven't seen it it's a help yourself soft serve ice cream stand where you fill a cone. You can only get a certain amount on the cone. Most people tried to get the max they could on top of the cone usually ending in most of it falling or them having to eat it very fast! Some had seconds but the kid watching simply walked away, came back with a paper cup ( large ) from the drinks station and filled the whole thing up with ice cream lol.

Second a well built gentleman on the same cruise with a tee shirt saying 'don't harpoon me' lol.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

BooToYou7 said:


> I just remembered an experience we had in Remy on our last cruise, I can't believe it took me so long to remember and post about it.  It's all about... duh duh duh.... The. Couple.
> 
> The. Couple. came in with another couple and the four of them were at the table next to us. The. Couple. proceeded to talk loudly enough for everyone in the restaurant to know that they were WELL OFF AND FANCY PEOPLE.
> 
> Although I heard much about the background of The. Couple., Im not sure the other couple they were with ever talked. I do know that they apparently own a restaurant and/or work at/run a country club in the city in which I live because The. Couple. mentioned it a couple of times. The. Couple., on the other hand, live in San Francisco.  Due to these discrepancies I made up my own backstory in which The. Couple. met the other couple that day on the ship and invited them to join them. The other couple was then silenced by regret, intimidation, and the total realization that they were totally engulfed by some major douchbaggery going on.  At least I know they didnt have to pay for it. How do I know? The very first thing the woman of the The. Couple. (now The Woman) said to the other couple was Dont worry about the cost. This is on us since we made you guys come. And, of course, well have the wine pairing.
> 
> I just happened to have some paper in my purse so I decided to be totally gauche and I wrote down some choice quotes from the night as they occurred. For those of you who may not know, I just want to give some background information: 1) before the meal starts, theres an Amuse Bouche course which is basically just a single, bite-sized hors doevure,different from appetizers in that they are not ordered from a menu by patrons, but, when served, are done so for free and according to the chefs selection alone (thanks Wikipedia); 2) The restaurant has an actual sommelier who comes out and serves the wine and gives you background on it; 3) all of the wines are French.
> 
> I have to admit that once The. Couple. was seated my husband and I actually stopped talking to each other and just listened to them for the rest of the night. Ladies and Gentleman, my entertainment with my excellent meal:
> 
> Without you, Id be like that guy from American Psycho. Before he killed everybody.
> 
> You have Bojangles where you live, correct? God, Bojangles. Disgusting. Even the name sounds disgusting. Isnt it a step down from McDonalds? (This only means something to people who are from or have spent any time in the South and believe me when I say THEMS FIGHTING WORDS. Bojangles is heaven.)
> 
> Hmm. This is not really an amuse bouche.
> 
> Now, where exactly in this region did this wine come from? My brother has a house in that region.
> 
> (Upon being served one of the gourmet courses) We have this at home all the time.
> 
> (Upon the sommelier talking about the region of France a wine came from) Oh, I love it there. They have beautiful chateaus.
> 
> We have all kinds of this wine in our own cellar.
> 
> People who like Notre Dame are going to be disappointed.  Theyre going to undergo a scandal like Penn State.
> 
> Oh, Warren is applying to high school. Some of them cost $30,000.00 a year, but no matter. Hell come out better than our daughter who is majoring in print journalism. Such a dying field.
> 
> The Woman spent about 20 minutes telling the other couple how to run their restaurant and the events they should have.  She wrapped up that portion of the conversation with You can even get lesbians to come!
> 
> The sommelier is pouring them another glass of wine.  The Woman sniffs it and says rapturously to him: It smells like manure and blueberries.
> 
> I swear, every single word of that is true.
> 
> The other thing that happened on this cruise, which was the NYE Dream cruise, is that Geraldo was on it and had the same dining rotation as my family.  On NYE we were in Animator's Palate and were leaving the restaurant, passed his table just as a totally drunk woman stumbled up to his table, yelling, "Geraldo!! I LOVE YOU!"



omg.  Depending on my mood, this would either make me so nauseated I would have to either leave or it would be our entertainment for the evening to laugh at them.  
One of dh's favorite lines is, "Just because you're rich, doesn't mean you're smart."    The CMs could probably write a book about obnoxious people. 

This reminds me of our 1st cruise on the Dream while waiting in line at GS, a lady walked right up to the front of the desk, skipping all of us in line, waving her gold KTTW card (not implying that all guests in suites act like this) and demanding that her daughter get a band aid immediately.  She had a tiny scrape on her knee & looked embarrased that her mom was acting more like a whining child than she was.


----------



## PrincessAndie

ludari said:


> This wasn't shocking but I was fun and involves another Stitch story.  I happen to get on the forward elevator on deck 10. Stitch and his handler get on deck 9 (after a pool visit I suspect) and it's only the three of us. Stitch is heading to deck four and was heading to deck three. Anyway, Stitch looks at me and starts to press every single floor button on the elevator and I say "This is not funny Stitch" of course with a smile on my face. Of course it was one of the few times I was walking around without my camera, nevertheless it was a fun moment I will always remember.



His badness level must have been high that day. You should have told him that you were going to tell Lilo!
Great story!


----------



## FJS961

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> This reminds me of our 1st cruise on the Dream while waiting in line at GS, a lady walked right up to the front of the desk, skipping all of us in line, waving her gold KTTW card (not implying that all guests in suites act like this) and demanding that her daughter get a band aid immediately.  She had a tiny scrape on her knee & looked embarrased that her mom was acting more like a whining child than she was.



All she needed to do was stop into the concierge lounge and they would have gotten one for her.  She also could have dialed the lounge on a wavephone, if she was carrying one, the lounge and concierge hosts are programmed in on speed dial ... amateur


----------



## MScott1851

On our first cruise we were seated with two other lovely, yet older (think our parents' ages) couples.  They were all veteran cruisers and we enjoyed talking to them about itineraries they had sailed, different lines, etc.  The other chairs were empty.  One lady looked a little embarrassed and said, "well, my daughter and her boyfriend are sailing with us, but I think they had a little too much fun at the Sailaway."   

Mid-meal, they stumble in, reeking of body odor, stale beer, coconut oil, and skunk weed.  He's got on a pair of surfer shorts, midriff exposed sleeveless shirt, and I'm not certain he even had shoes on.  She had a bikini top under a pair of cutoff overalls that showed her Hoo-ha off to god and everyone, and she was equally hammered. They, of course, were fiercely fighting about something that happened three minutes earlier.

Fast forward to two nights later, we had skipped one night to dine at a specialty venue, then returned to the MDR, only to find that the young couple had split up, and she had apparently taken another lover while on board, basically kicking the ex out of his own cabin.  Her parents felt sorry for him and had taken him in to their cabin, and he was drowning his sorrows daily then still coming to dinner, as well as the girl and her new boy toy.  Bachelor #1 is so inebriated that he can barely hold his head up, and food falls out of his mouth onto his shirtsleeves and table cloth, and he just leans down and gobbles them directly up like a dog, no flatware.

Bachelor #2 was almost as impressive.  He spent most of the meal blustering about working out and bragging, making sexual innuendo about his new friends body, talking loudly about their escapades and creative uses of deck loungers, hot tubs, railings, small showers.  Meanwhile she just sits there looking like she's in a Xanax fog, half-lidded grinning like a dopey idiot but never saying a word.  

The whole table had been ordering appetizers to share all week, and same with entrees.  If someone found something they liked,we would cut and offer a sample or simply order another for the table.  Vice versa, if something was not well received, then the rest of the table got a small portion served to them so they could take a sample.  Braggy loudmouth noticed that DH had moved some sun-dried tomatoes off to the side of his entree.  He yelled, 'Hey! I love me some maters!" and went across Clints plate with his fork and proceeded to stab them and a good sized pork medallion.  Upon which DH grabbed his arm and told him in no uncertain terms was he to NEVER sit by him again, much less try to eat off his plate again.  After that, the last two nights of the cruise were quite lovely, and bachelorette and bachelor # 1 had a long ride back to Texas together,  who knows what happened to beefcake #2?


----------



## PizzieDuster

MScott1851 said:


> On our first cruise we were seated with two other lovely, yet older (think our parents' ages) couples.  They were all veteran cruisers and we enjoyed talking to them about itineraries they had sailed, different lines, etc.  The other two chairs were empty.  One lady looked a little embarrassed and said, "well, my daughter and her boyfriend are sailing with us, but I think they had a little too much fun at the Sailaway."
> 
> Mid-meal, they stumble in, reeking of body odor, stale beer, coconut oil, and skunk weed.  He's got on a pair of surfer shorts, midriff exposed sleeveless shirt, and I'm not certain he even had shoes on.  She had a bikini top under a pair of cutoff overalls that showed her Hoo-ha off to god and everyone, and she was equally hammered. They, of course, were fiercely fighting about something that happended three minutes earlier.
> 
> Fast forward to two nights later, we had skipped one night to dine at a specialty venue, then returned to the MDR, only to find that the young couple had split up, and she had apparently taken another lover while on board, basically kicking the ex out if his own cabin.  Her parents felt sorry for him and had taken him in to their cabin, and he was drowning his sorrows daily then still coming to dinner, as well as the girl and her new boy toy.  Bachelor #1 is so inebriated that he can barely hold his head up, and food falls out of his mouth onto his shirtsleeves and table cloth, and he just leans down and gobbles them directly up like a dog, no flatware.
> 
> Bachelor #2 was almost as impressive.  He spent most of the meal blustering about working out and bragging, making sexual innuendo about his new friends body, talking loudly about their conquests and creative uses of deck loungers, hot tubs, railings, small showers.  Meanwhile she just sits there looking like she's in a Xanax fog, half-lidded grinning like a dopey idiot but never saying a word.
> 
> The whole table had been ordering appetizers to share all week, and same with entrees.  If someone found something they liked,we would cut and offer a sample or simply order another for the table.  Vice versa, if something was not well received, then the rest of the table got a small portion served to them to sample.  Braggy loudmouth noticed that DH had moved some sun-dried tomatoes off to the side of his entree.  He yelled, 'Hey! I love me some maters!" and went across Clints plate with his fork and proceeded to stab them and a good sized pork medallion.  Upon which DH grabbed his arm and told him in no uncertain terms was he to NEVER sit by him again, much less try to eat off his plate again.  After that, the last two nights of the cruise were quite lovely, and bachelorette and bachelor # 1 had a long ride back to Texas together,  who knows what happened to beefcake #2?



No way!  Are you sure this wasn't an episode of the Bad Girls Club, The Real World, Teen Mom2, Love Cruise, Temptation Island or Keeping up with the skanky panty sniffing Kardashians?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

That's when it's time to make a request to the head server for a different table/rotation.  Dh really enjoys dinner time on a cruise; I wouldn't want anything to ruin that for him.  We usually cruise with enough people that we have our own tablemates.


----------



## DznyCrzy11

MScott1851 said:
			
		

> On our first cruise we were seated with two other lovely, yet older (think our parents' ages) couples.  They were all veteran cruisers and we enjoyed talking to them about itineraries they had sailed, different lines, etc.  The other two chairs were empty.  One lady looked a little embarrassed and said, "well, my daughter and her boyfriend are sailing with us, but I think they had a little too much fun at the Sailaway."
> 
> Mid-meal, they stumble in, reeking of body odor, stale beer, coconut oil, and skunk weed.  He's got on a pair of surfer shorts, midriff exposed sleeveless shirt, and I'm not certain he even had shoes on.  She had a bikini top under a pair of cutoff overalls that showed her Hoo-ha off to god and everyone, and she was equally hammered. They, of course, were fiercely fighting about something that happended three minutes earlier.
> 
> Fast forward to two nights later, we had skipped one night to dine at a specialty venue, then returned to the MDR, only to find that the young couple had split up, and she had apparently taken another lover while on board, basically kicking the ex out if his own cabin.  Her parents felt sorry for him and had taken him in to their cabin, and he was drowning his sorrows daily then still coming to dinner, as well as the girl and her new boy toy.  Bachelor #1 is so inebriated that he can barely hold his head up, and food falls out of his mouth onto his shirtsleeves and table cloth, and he just leans down and gobbles them directly up like a dog, no flatware.
> 
> Bachelor #2 was almost as impressive.  He spent most of the meal blustering about working out and bragging, making sexual innuendo about his new friends body, talking loudly about their conquests and creative uses of deck loungers, hot tubs, railings, small showers.  Meanwhile she just sits there looking like she's in a Xanax fog, half-lidded grinning like a dopey idiot but never saying a word.
> 
> The whole table had been ordering appetizers to share all week, and same with entrees.  If someone found something they liked,we would cut and offer a sample or simply order another for the table.  Vice versa, if something was not well received, then the rest of the table got a small portion served to them to sample.  Braggy loudmouth noticed that DH had moved some sun-dried tomatoes off to the side of his entree.  He yelled, 'Hey! I love me some maters!" and went across Clints plate with his fork and proceeded to stab them and a good sized pork medallion.  Upon which DH grabbed his arm and told him in no uncertain terms was he to NEVER sit by him again, much less try to eat off his plate again.  After that, the last two nights of the cruise were quite lovely, and bachelorette and bachelor # 1 had a long ride back to Texas together,  who knows what happened to beefcake #2?



Wow, that is crazy!!!  This is what worries me about going on a cruise.....having tablemates that are obnoxious!!!

Sent from my GalaxyS II


----------



## policycobb

LCoulter said:


> Well, I didnt actually see this but I thought the story was funny.
> 
> DH and I usually cruise with my parents.  My DF loves to sleep to the sound of the waves so he would make up a bed on the balcony floor with the bedspread and pillows and sleep out there at night.
> 
> Around 3am, he wakes to a very loud rumbling sound and thinks that the ship is about to be rammed.  He starts to scramble up when a huge wave of water washes into the balcony, soaking him, the bedspread and pillows so now he is thinking tidal wave.  He gets the balcony door open, as water is still pouring in, and falls into the cabin as the bedspread is twisted around his legs and feet.
> 
> Luckily he was okjust wounded pride.  It was the window washing machine up above at the buffet restaurant going off.



Good one!


----------



## plutojudy

Several years ago, while I was first in line at GS, they were trying to help a special needs teen find her group. She was crying because she couldn't find them. While the CMs were trying to keep her calm (one CM decided to walk her to where the teens were meeting) this guy in shorts, flipflops and no shirt storms up and is yelling "I want to talk to the Capatin, I am not leaving until I talk to the Captain, the bunk bed ladder is missing and my son needs to go to sleep". And on and on. Then he started swearing. "I want my @#$%^&* ladder." "Please sir we will help you as soon as we take care of this young lady." The outcome? I don't know, I left, I figured I would just come back later.


----------



## lorimay

BooToYou7 said:


> I just remembered an experience we had in Remy on our last cruise, I can't believe it took me so long to remember and post about it.  It's all about... duh duh duh.... The. Couple.
> 
> The. Couple. came in with another couple and the four of them were at the table next to us. The. Couple. proceeded to talk loudly enough for everyone in the restaurant to know that they were WELL OFF AND FANCY PEOPLE.
> 
> Although I heard much about the background of The. Couple., Im not sure the other couple they were with ever talked. I do know that they apparently own a restaurant and/or work at/run a country club in the city in which I live because The. Couple. mentioned it a couple of times. The. Couple., on the other hand, live in San Francisco.  Due to these discrepancies I made up my own backstory in which The. Couple. met the other couple that day on the ship and invited them to join them. The other couple was then silenced by regret, intimidation, and the total realization that they were totally engulfed by some major douchbaggery going on.  At least I know they didnt have to pay for it. How do I know? The very first thing the woman of the The. Couple. (now The Woman) said to the other couple was Dont worry about the cost. This is on us since we made you guys come. And, of course, well have the wine pairing.
> 
> I just happened to have some paper in my purse so I decided to be totally gauche and I wrote down some choice quotes from the night as they occurred. For those of you who may not know, I just want to give some background information: 1) before the meal starts, theres an Amuse Bouche course which is basically just a single, bite-sized hors doevure,different from appetizers in that they are not ordered from a menu by patrons, but, when served, are done so for free and according to the chefs selection alone (thanks Wikipedia); 2) The restaurant has an actual sommelier who comes out and serves the wine and gives you background on it; 3) all of the wines are French.
> 
> I have to admit that once The. Couple. was seated my husband and I actually stopped talking to each other and just listened to them for the rest of the night. Ladies and Gentleman, my entertainment with my excellent meal:
> 
> Without you, Id be like that guy from American Psycho. Before he killed everybody.
> 
> You have Bojangles where you live, correct? God, Bojangles. Disgusting. Even the name sounds disgusting. Isnt it a step down from McDonalds? (This only means something to people who are from or have spent any time in the South and believe me when I say THEMS FIGHTING WORDS. Bojangles is heaven.)
> 
> Hmm. This is not really an amuse bouche.
> 
> Now, where exactly in this region did this wine come from? My brother has a house in that region.
> 
> (Upon being served one of the gourmet courses) We have this at home all the time.
> 
> (Upon the sommelier talking about the region of France a wine came from) Oh, I love it there. They have beautiful chateaus.
> 
> We have all kinds of this wine in our own cellar.
> 
> People who like Notre Dame are going to be disappointed.  Theyre going to undergo a scandal like Penn State.
> 
> Oh, Warren is applying to high school. Some of them cost $30,000.00 a year, but no matter. Hell come out better than our daughter who is majoring in print journalism. Such a dying field.
> 
> The Woman spent about 20 minutes telling the other couple how to run their restaurant and the events they should have.  She wrapped up that portion of the conversation with You can even get lesbians to come!
> 
> The sommelier is pouring them another glass of wine.  The Woman sniffs it and says rapturously to him: It smells like manure and blueberries.
> 
> I swear, every single word of that is true.
> 
> The other thing that happened on this cruise, which was the NYE Dream cruise, is that Geraldo was on it and had the same dining rotation as my family.  On NYE we were in Animator's Palate and were leaving the restaurant, passed his table just as a totally drunk woman stumbled up to his table, yelling, "Geraldo!! I LOVE YOU!"



This is why my husband and I request our own table always.


----------



## MScott1851

PizzieDuster said:


> No way!  Are you sure this wasn't an episode of the Bad Girls Club, The Real World, Teen Mom2, Love Cruise, Temptation Island or Keeping up with the skanky panty sniffing Kardashians?



I kid you not.  It was NOT on DCL, though. We have had some real winners since then, too.  I've learned to request a table for two or cruise with a group.  Lets see, me and a girlfriend got seated at 'the single ladies table' once...we were in our 20's, the rest in their 40's & 50's.  Two were VERY religious, praying before each meal and two were cougars looking to party, slipping room keys to bartenders.  My brother & I cruised together once and got seated with another couple at a booth.  Her boyfriend said , "Hey, she is a nurse, too!' referring to his girlfriend so I thought at least we'd have that in common.  Turns out she worked in a dialysis clinic answering phones and they both stayed so drunk on the boat and he was apparently so high both on and off the boat that she would come to dinner alone and order, he would show up after the food came, gobble, pick his teeth and complain, then leave.


----------



## sweetlovin'

MScott1851 said:


> On our first cruise we were seated with two other lovely, yet older (think our parents' ages) couples.  They were all veteran cruisers and we enjoyed talking to them about itineraries they had sailed, different lines, etc.  The other chairs were empty.  One lady looked a little embarrassed and said, "well, my daughter and her boyfriend are sailing with us, but I think they had a little too much fun at the Sailaway."
> 
> Mid-meal, they stumble in, reeking of body odor, stale beer, coconut oil, and skunk weed.  He's got on a pair of surfer shorts, midriff exposed sleeveless shirt, and I'm not certain he even had shoes on.  She had a bikini top under a pair of cutoff overalls that showed her Hoo-ha off to god and everyone, and she was equally hammered. They, of course, were fiercely fighting about something that happened three minutes earlier.
> 
> Fast forward to two nights later, we had skipped one night to dine at a specialty venue, then returned to the MDR, only to find that the young couple had split up, and she had apparently taken another lover while on board, basically kicking the ex out of his own cabin.  Her parents felt sorry for him and had taken him in to their cabin, and he was drowning his sorrows daily then still coming to dinner, as well as the girl and her new boy toy.  Bachelor #1 is so inebriated that he can barely hold his head up, and food falls out of his mouth onto his shirtsleeves and table cloth, and he just leans down and gobbles them directly up like a dog, no flatware.
> 
> Bachelor #2 was almost as impressive.  He spent most of the meal blustering about working out and bragging, making sexual innuendo about his new friends body, talking loudly about their escapades and creative uses of deck loungers, hot tubs, railings, small showers.  Meanwhile she just sits there looking like she's in a Xanax fog, half-lidded grinning like a dopey idiot but never saying a word.
> 
> The whole table had been ordering appetizers to share all week, and same with entrees.  If someone found something they liked,we would cut and offer a sample or simply order another for the table.  Vice versa, if something was not well received, then the rest of the table got a small portion served to them so they could take a sample.  Braggy loudmouth noticed that DH had moved some sun-dried tomatoes off to the side of his entree.  He yelled, 'Hey! I love me some maters!" and went across Clints plate with his fork and proceeded to stab them and a good sized pork medallion.  Upon which DH grabbed his arm and told him in no uncertain terms was he to NEVER sit by him again, much less try to eat off his plate again.  After that, the last two nights of the cruise were quite lovely, and bachelorette and bachelor # 1 had a long ride back to Texas together,  who knows what happened to beefcake #2?



  There are no words


----------



## psimon

sweetlovin' said:


> There are no words



Oh yes there are..... we just don't want to use them!

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## jk8

Wow, these are some doozies! We are cruising Saturday. I wonder If i will have anything to report?


----------



## julesthecircusfreak

I was on a Northern European Capitals Cruise in 2010 with my daughter, and we were sitting in Parrot Cay (our table was right next to one of the huge portholes) having dinner in the middle of the Baltic Sea, on Pirate's Night. While we were eating, we saw the top of a submarine right next to the ship. When word got around the dining room, everybody was rushing to the windows on our side to see the submarine. We assumed the Baltic officials might be in the submarine in an attempt to watch the boat and make sure there weren't any fireworks, due to the fact that they weren't allowing the display in the Baltic. It was quite a sight though.


----------



## ptisme

Just off the Dream.  First ever cruise! The first night, we decided to watch "Lincoln" late in the theater as I had not seen it yet.  Before the movie started, I went to use the rest room and saw Snow White and Dopey wandering around the halls.  As I came out of the rest room, they were in the hallway outside the theater.  As it was St. Patrick's Day, I was wearing my Stitch t-shirt that is blue and green tye-dye that has Stitch "eating" the shirt.  I had the best interaction with Snow White and Dopey (and of coarse no camera with me!).  Snow White noticed Stitch "eating" my shirt and Dopey was acting scared.  They stayed and talked with me for at least 5 minutes before heading off.  I vowed to have a camera on me at all times from then on!  Love Disney!


----------



## Bree

I have read this entire thread!!!

The grossest thing I have ever seen was on our honeymoon cruise a little over 10 years ago.  It was a sea day and we were lounging by the pool.  There was a couple across from us.  I look up from my book to see the woman popping the zits on the man's back


----------



## NurseDave

Bree said:


> I have read this entire thread!!!
> 
> The grossest thing I have ever seen was on our honeymoon cruise a little over 10 years ago.  It was a sea day and we were lounging by the pool.  There was a couple across from us.  I look up from my book to see the woman popping the zits on the man's back



Can your reserve that service ahead of time or just when you're on the ship?


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

Bree said:


> I have read this entire thread!!!
> 
> The grossest thing I have ever seen was on our honeymoon cruise a little over 10 years ago.  It was a sea day and we were lounging by the pool.  There was a couple across from us.  I look up from my book to see the woman popping the zits on the man's back



I just gagged a little.  Ok... A lot.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

On our last cruise on the Disney Dream there were two families related we believe on the table next to us. Two sets of parents who both had young children. Not a problem although we are not blessed with children ourselves we enjoy children being around. However every night they turned up late which stressed the serving staff, then they would order large quantities of food ( two entrees each etc ) , then without fail every night they would leave the table going back to their rooms ordering the serving staff to box the entire meal up to go? This was after each child had attempted to eat their dinner of mac n cheese with their hands....so they left the table in a mess ordering another mac n cheese for each child.

I have never seen anything like it. We could not work out why they just did not order room service in the first place or allowed their children to eat entrees such as mac n cheese with their hands. It went every where! Needless to say the service the rest of us got from the servers was terrible because they spent the whole cruise running around after them. We also noticed the parents ate some of it at the table but insisted they make fresh ones? Did they have more people in their cabin or something? We were tempted on the last night to follow them and find out! It was predictable by then to the second....


----------



## Purplejewel

barkley said:


> not shocking but "different".  a group of 4 couples who tended to dress in western attire pulled out all the stops on formal night.  they all came in their matching square dance outfits (inlcuding the poofy crinolins under the ladies skirts).
> 
> of course i am always shocked (and dismayed  ) by the YOUNG girls (6,7,8 year olds) dressed in the most inappropriate manner (they resemble what is known in my neck of the woods as "working girls")-shorts that do not cover their bottoms, small strips of fabric on their chests (resemble nothing more than a head band), little strappy high heels-and MAKEUP.  i'm not talking the play stuff-the real mccoy.  then on formal night they are in backless (almost frontless) dresses with their hair done to the 9's.  the clothing is nothing i could fathom allowing a teenager to wear let alone a little girl.



I totally agree with you about the inappropriate dress attire of young girls that I have seen on cruises. On my last cruise this past February, every evening before dinner I would see many very young girls (between 10-14) getting photos taken with their families and they were wearing the tightest, shortest most skin-revealing outfits imaginable with 7-inch high heals, no less.  I would never let any of my four daughters wear such skimpy clothing in public.  I kept looking at the parents trying to figure out why on earth they thought that type of dress attire was appropriate for their young daughter to be wearing.  I actually felt embarrassed for them since the only looks they were getting were shocked looks or lewd looks from some of the older men on the ship.  My daughters have started wanting to dress up for dinners when they go on the cruises and we have looked at dresses in stores and  9 times out of 10 they will pick out an inappropriate dress and I will have be the "Bad Mom" and explain to them that the dress is too short, too tight etc.  Then, I show them several options that are pretty and age-appropriate and they usually end up liking my selections once they try them on.  Young girls need direction at their age when picking out outfits.  If you let them just wear anything they want, it will probably end up being inappropriate.


----------



## GoofyTwinDad

Purplejewel said:
			
		

> I totally agree with you about the inappropriate dress attire of young girls that I have seen on cruises. On my last cruise this past February, every evening before dinner I would see many very young girls (between 10-14) getting photos taken with their families and they were wearing the tightest, shortest most skin-revealing outfits imaginable with 7-inch high heals, no less.  I would never let any of my four daughters wear such skimpy clothing in public.  I kept looking at the parents trying to figure out why on earth they thought that type of dress attire was appropriate for their young daughter to be wearing.  I actually felt embarrassed for them since the only looks they were getting were shocked looks or lewd looks from some of the older men on the ship.  My daughters have started wanting to dress up for dinners when they go on the cruises and we have looked at dresses in stores and  9 times out of 10 they will pick out an inappropriate dress and I will have be the "Bad Mom" and explain to them that the dress is too short, too tight etc.  Then, I show them several options that are pretty and age-appropriate and they usually end up liking my selections once they try them on.  Young girls need direction at their age when picking out outfits.  If you let them just wear anything they want, it will probably end up being inappropriate.



IMHO, the issue with most of these young girls want to follow in the footsteps of their idols. At that age, guess what channel is probably the most influential to their styles? You may have guessed it, The Disney Channel. We have cut down our 9 yr old twins allowed time watching Disney Channel and have seen a drastic improvement in attitude and fewer "dramas" with relationships with friends.


----------



## lucyem

GoofyTwinDad said:


> IMHO, the issue with most of these young girls want to follow in the footsteps of their idols. At that age, guess what channel is probably the most influential to their styles? You may have guessed it, The Disney Channel. We have cut down our 9 yr old twins allowed time watching Disney Channel and have seen a drastic improvement in attitude and fewer "dramas" with relationships with friends.



And not to mention what is actually available in stores.  I have boys but when I shop with friends with girls I am shocked at the skimpy stuff they are selling to preteen girls.  My friends often have a very hard time finding age appropriate clothing.  

Loving all these stories!  Cannot wait to hear more!


----------



## JnDRader

GoofyTwinDad said:


> IMHO, the issue with most of these young girls want to follow in the footsteps of their idols. At that age, guess what channel is probably the most influential to their styles? You may have guessed it, The Disney Channel. We have cut down our 9 yr old twins allowed time watching Disney Channel and have seen a drastic improvement in attitude and fewer "dramas" with relationships with friends.



This is why I'm happy that my daughter doesn't watch much TV.  She's actually pretty modest.  A true blessing.


----------



## tworgs

Lets see two of the craziest things one was in the spa on the Magic years ago a Japanese gentleman comes out of the steam room in his birthday suite. The second was walking on castaway towards the tram when my DW says to me oh my ,the elderly women walking in front of us,had forgotten to put on her bathing suit bottom!  I have to say we did get a good chuckle out of both


----------



## becca1976

tworgs said:


> The second was walking on castaway towards the tram when my DW says to me oh my ,the elderly women walking in front of us,had forgotten to put on her bathing suit bottom!  I have to say we did get a good chuckle out of both



Oh my...you kinda have to feel sorry for her! 

These stories are great! though I must admit, I'm wondering about table mates. Should I request a table for two for my first cruise?? Or come home with stories to tell!


----------



## AbsyBabsy

I love people watching especially on cruises. Here are a few of my favorite spots. 

Overheard on the upper deck while leaving port when dolphins started to jump and play in the water along side of the ship  "I wonder how much Disney had to pay them to do that?"

Overhead in the spa "a friend told me to get a fish extender so I bought one on ebay and hung it up outside our room.  I bought candy and put them in the other FE's but no one has but anything in ours!"  I guess her friend forgot to mention the boards.  

Overheard by the pool around 9 am. Man to woman in HIS lounger at the family pool "You are in our seats, I put towels on those chairs at 7 this morning."  The woman replied, "I am sorry, there was not anything here when we arrived.  The cast member probably moved the towels as there is a rule against saving chairs"  Man, "but no one was here when I got up so I was not saving them I got them first"  He then stormed off to have a conversation with a cast member - I did not catch that conversation but by the body language, it did not go well for the man.  

Overheard in the Quiet Cove - adult only area - mom in the hot tub, dad in charge of the kids bring them into the adult area and tells them to get into the hot tub with their mother.  Mom explains to dad that this is an adults only area, no kids allowed.  Dad explains to mom, in a very demeaning tone, that what they mean by that is that no kids without parents allowed and since the kids are with him, it is okay.  Before mom could reply, a cast member came over to explain to dad that no kids are allowed -Mom did very well at hiding her smile until dad and the kids were out of view.


----------



## DisneyFanDC

We were on the Magic out of Galveston on February 9th.  On one of the port days, we stayed on the ship so that our kids could have the Mickey pool virtually to themselves (so nice!).  A father gets in the pool with a little boy.  Little boy suddenly starts crying, and then the two quickly get out of the pool, while the three of us were still in the pool.  They quickly packed up and left the deck area.  Our kids continued swimming for a few minutes until I saw IT floating in the pool where the little boy had been.  He had pooped in the pool, and the dad didn't have the decency to tell us!  Needless to say, he had not alerted a crewmember either.  So.  Gross.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

DisneyFanDC said:


> We were on the Magic out of Galveston on February 9th.  On one of the port days, we stayed on the ship so that our kids could have the Mickey pool virtually to themselves (so nice!).  A father gets in the pool with a little boy.  Little boy suddenly starts crying, and then the two quickly get out of the pool, while the three of us were still in the pool.  They quickly packed up and left the deck area.  Our kids continued swimming for a few minutes until I saw IT floating in the pool where the little boy had been.  He had pooped in the pool, and the dad didn't have the decency to tell us!  Needless to say, he had not alerted a crewmember either.  So.  Gross.


----------



## FJS961

DisneyFanDC said:


> We were on the Magic out of Galveston on February 9th.  On one of the port days, we stayed on the ship so that our kids could have the Mickey pool virtually to themselves (so nice!).  A father gets in the pool with a little boy.  Little boy suddenly starts crying, and then the two quickly get out of the pool, while the three of us were still in the pool.  They quickly packed up and left the deck area.  Our kids continued swimming for a few minutes until I saw IT floating in the pool where the little boy had been.  He had pooped in the pool, and the dad didn't have the decency to tell us!  Needless to say, he had not alerted a crewmember either.  So.  Gross.



As my seven year old recently told me, "That is sick!! I don't mean the 'cool' sick, I mean the 'something is wrong with you' sick!"


----------



## DisneyFanDC

FJS961 said:


> As my seven year old recently told me, "That is sick!! I don't mean the 'cool' sick, I mean the 'something is wrong with you' sick!"



Ha!  I love it.


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

DisneyFanDC said:


> We were on the Magic out of Galveston on February 9th.  On one of the port days, we stayed on the ship so that our kids could have the Mickey pool virtually to themselves (so nice!).  A father gets in the pool with a little boy.  Little boy suddenly starts crying, and then the two quickly get out of the pool, while the three of us were still in the pool.  They quickly packed up and left the deck area.  Our kids continued swimming for a few minutes until I saw IT floating in the pool where the little boy had been.  He had pooped in the pool, and the dad didn't have the decency to tell us!  Needless to say, he had not alerted a crewmember either.  So.  Gross.



I wonder if that same father/son sailed again on the March 1 Galveston sailing that I was on?  Nasty.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Beermam42

FJS961 said:


> As my seven year old recently told me, "That is sick!! I don't mean the 'cool' sick, I mean the 'something is wrong with you' sick!"


This was our first cruise, never had anything to do with Mickey Pool other than to walk by. I and the rest of the LSU group were forward trying to reduce the adult beverages on board. 
We had a great time signed up Fantasy May 31, 2014.


----------



## adamsclan

In November we took a RCCL cruise in a Concierge suite, which had upgraded balcony furniture.  We came back from the safety drill to find the man from the next cabin trying to drag our lounger across the wall between our balconies.  I went all "mean mother" mode on him (which I didn't even realize I had modes) and told him he'd better put our furniture back.  Apparently I snapped and wagged my finger quite a bit, and he got to jumping to obey.


----------



## PizzieDuster

adamsclan said:


> In November we took a RCCL cruise in a Concierge suite, which had upgraded balcony furniture.  We came back from the safety drill to find the man from the next cabin trying to drag our lounger across the wall between our balconies.  I went all "mean mother" mode on him (which I didn't even realize I had modes) and told him he'd better put our furniture back.  Apparently I snapped and wagged my finger quite a bit, and he got to jumping to obey.



  That's the closes icon to my mouth dropping open!  

   Yup, this may be the most shocking!!!!  Dang ~ what nerve!


----------



## lorimay

adamsclan said:


> In November we took a RCCL cruise in a Concierge suite, which had upgraded balcony furniture.  We came back from the safety drill to find the man from the next cabin trying to drag our lounger across the wall between our balconies.  I went all "mean mother" mode on him (which I didn't even realize I had modes) and told him he'd better put our furniture back.  Apparently I snapped and wagged my finger quite a bit, and he got to jumping to obey.




Where do people get their nerve???


----------



## starchild_217

adamsclan said:


> In November we took a RCCL cruise in a Concierge suite, which had upgraded balcony furniture.  We came back from the safety drill to find the man from the next cabin trying to drag our lounger across the wall between our balconies.  I went all "mean mother" mode on him (which I didn't even realize I had modes) and told him he'd better put our furniture back.  Apparently I snapped and wagged my finger quite a bit, and he got to jumping to obey.



Wow...balcony furniture must be really important to him. Unbelievable.


----------



## crundell

Parents and their childrens bathroom habbits amaze me!  Just off the Magic 8-day.  I was lounging by the Googy pool with my 3 children swimming and I see this little girl 8-9 talking with a what I assume was the mom accross the pool at the tables.  The next thing I know she goes in the shower, pulls her swimsuit to the side and pees in the shower!  Then when she was done gave a thumbs up to the mother still sitting in the chairs behind the shower.  Who instructs their child to do this stuff?  There are 2 bathrooms close by this pool.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

crundell said:


> Parents and their childrens bathroom habbits amaze me!  Just off the Magic 8-day.  I was lounging by the Googy pool with my 3 children swimming and I see this little girl 8-9 talking with a what I assume was the mom accross the pool at the tables.  The next thing I know she goes in the shower, pulls her swimsuit to the side and pees in the shower!  Then when she was done gave a thumbs up to the mother still sitting in the chairs behind the shower.  Who instructs their child to do this stuff?  There are 2 bathrooms close by this pool.



Sounds like the Carnival crowd has jumped to DCL.


----------



## TXDCLfan

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> *Sounds like the Carnival crowd has jumped to DCL. *




Eleven Carnival cruises and never seen any thing like that...


----------



## mmouse37

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Sounds like the Carnival crowd has jumped to DCL.



Please, no need for Carnival bashing on this board. 

MJ


----------



## JKSWonder

Not see, but hear.  On an October 2009 Magic cruise, our stateroom was located next to an extremely loud family.  Constantly screaming at each other.  I heard the father yelling one day, and then he slammed something in the room so violently that the wall shook and my head bounced off the headboard where I was resting it.  The next morning, I heard the father screaming at one of the children followed very clearly by a loud smack to the child that I could hear through the wall.

Families have arguments, of course, but this went on for days.  It was clear the Dad was abusive, both physically and verbally.  I felt awful for the children in that family.


----------



## bitlerzx4

adamsclan said:


> In November we took a RCCL cruise in a Concierge suite, which had upgraded balcony furniture.  We came back from the safety drill to find the man from the next cabin trying to drag our lounger across the wall between our balconies.  I went all "mean mother" mode on him (which I didn't even realize I had modes) and told him he'd better put our furniture back.  Apparently I snapped and wagged my finger quite a bit, and he got to jumping to obey.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

JKSWonder said:


> Not see, but hear.  On an October 2009 Magic cruise, our stateroom was located next to an extremely loud family.  Constantly screaming at each other.  I heard the father yelling one day, and then he slammed something in the room so violently that the wall shook and my head bounced off the headboard where I was resting it.  The next morning, I heard the father screaming at one of the children followed very clearly by a loud smack to the child that I could hear through the wall.
> 
> Families have arguments, of course, but this went on for days.  It was clear the Dad was abusive, both physically and verbally.  I felt awful for the children in that family.



Did you contact guest services about that?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

JKSWonder said:


> Not see, but hear.  On an October 2009 Magic cruise, our stateroom was located next to an extremely loud family.  Constantly screaming at each other.  I heard the father yelling one day, and then he slammed something in the room so violently that the wall shook and my head bounced off the headboard where I was resting it.  The next morning, I heard the father screaming at one of the children followed very clearly by a loud smack to the child that I could hear through the wall.
> 
> Families have arguments, of course, but this went on for days.  It was clear the Dad was abusive, both physically and verbally.  I felt awful for the children in that family.



3 Carnival cruises and never seen anything like that.  
Except the yelling.  At 2am.  Right outside our cabin.    It sure was a Fun Ship.


----------



## Nanny2004

I sailed on the Magic last November. My DGS (3) was given some colors and the kid's menu to color on. He began to color on the tablecloth. His parents (my DD and DSiL) immediately told him not to do that. Our server told us it was ok to color on the tablecloth and proceeded to draw a picture for DGS. Each night DGS would color on the tablecloth. The other family at our table also has a son around 3 or 4 years old. The mom did not want him coloring on the tablecloth. She didn't want him to think he could do that at home, which I totally understand. The dad, however, allowed him to do it and even joined in. He got a few dirty looks from his wife. However, by the final night of the cruise she was coloring on the tablecloth. I looked at her and said, in my "mom" voice (jokingly), "Are you coloring on the tablecloth?"  To which she responded, "Yes, I have been pulled to the dark side!"


----------



## abayaflowers

So, I read all the posting and absolutely loved this thread! 

My DH wanted me to relay his story...

On our MedCruise 2010 (won't reveal a specific one), we traveled with another family who we're good friends.

My DH and my friend's DH went to the "sauna" to relax. A man joined into the Sauna and decided to strip and hang up his clothing (yes... clothing including undergarment) on the rest of the open space.

Both the DHs looked dumbfounded. Then, disgust set in. So, they both left.

I remember that story when my DH reminded me the other night. 

I keep thinking HOW DISGUSTING!?!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

TartanFan said:


> The most shocking and unexpected thing I've ever seen on a DCL cruise is that pesky dock at Port Canaveral at 6.000am on a Saturday morning!



Hehe. I totally get that, except ours was on Sunday. I think that dock has no lovers of it...we are happy to leave it and sad to come back to it... (tongue in cheek of course, I actually really like checking into that port... but we all hate checking out...


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Sounds like the Carnival crowd has jumped to DCL.



Say it ain't so.


**which is funny because actually I just was a first time DCL cruiser and am a Carnival gold member... so I guess that is me...except everything you described is definitely not!


----------



## jlowejd5

December of last year on the Fantasy, a older guy at a nearby table started having trouble breathing after half-swallowing a piece of fish.  He's out in the hallway outside the MDR for several minutes with a CM waiting on somebody to respond from the medical team.  He was in real distress, until a woman in her mid-thirties in a full corset and fishnets (because it was Pirate Night) goes into the hallway and Heimlichs the poor guy.  

Turns out she's a doctor, and doctors don't have "off" switches.

Also turns out, it was my wife, because she's awesome.

I asked her if she ever thought she'd Heimlich a guy while dressed as a pirate wench, and she threw a roll at me.  Deservedly so...


----------



## SigalTchelet

jlowejd5 said:


> December of last year on the Fantasy, a older guy at a nearby table started having trouble breathing after half-swallowing a piece of fish.  He's out in the hallway outside the MDR for several minutes with a CM waiting on somebody to respond from the medical team.  He was in real distress, until a woman in her mid-thirties in a full corset and fishnets (because it was Pirate Night) goes into the hallway and Heimlichs the poor guy.
> 
> Turns out she's a doctor, and doctors don't have "off" switches.
> 
> Also turns out, it was my wife, because she's awesome.
> 
> I asked her if she ever thought she'd Heimlich a guy while dressed as a pirate wench, and she threw a roll at me.  Deservedly so...



That's awesome!


----------



## PizzieDuster

jlowejd5 said:


> December of last year on the Fantasy, a older guy at a nearby table started having trouble breathing after half-swallowing a piece of fish.  He's out in the hallway outside the MDR for several minutes with a CM waiting on somebody to respond from the medical team.  He was in real distress, until a woman in her mid-thirties in a full corset and fishnets (because it was Pirate Night) goes into the hallway and Heimlichs the poor guy.
> 
> Turns out she's a doctor, and doctors don't have "off" switches.
> 
> Also turns out, it was my wife, because she's awesome.
> 
> I asked her if she ever thought she'd Heimlich a guy while dressed as a pirate wench, and she threw a roll at me.  Deservedly so...



I heart your wife


----------



## chicagodisneyfan

abayaflowers said:


> So, I read all the posting and absolutely loved this thread!
> 
> My DH and my friend's DH went to the "sauna" to relax. A man joined into the Sauna and decided to strip and hang up his clothing (yes... clothing including undergarment) on the rest of the open space.
> 
> Both the DHs looked dumbfounded. Then, disgust set in. So, they both left.
> 
> I remember that story when my DH reminded me the other night.
> 
> I keep thinking HOW DISGUSTING!?!



Uh - most people in saunas are naked!


----------



## lorimay

jlowejd5 said:


> december of last year on the fantasy, a older guy at a nearby table started having trouble breathing after half-swallowing a piece of fish.  He's out in the hallway outside the mdr for several minutes with a cm waiting on somebody to respond from the medical team.  He was in real distress, until a woman in her mid-thirties in a full corset and fishnets (because it was pirate night) goes into the hallway and heimlichs the poor guy.
> 
> Turns out she's a doctor, and doctors don't have "off" switches.
> 
> Also turns out, it was my wife, because she's awesome.
> 
> I asked her if she ever thought she'd heimlich a guy while dressed as a pirate wench, and she threw a roll at me.  Deservedly so...






God bless her!!!!!!


----------



## g3pak

jlowejd5 said:


> December of last year on the Fantasy, a older guy at a nearby table started having trouble breathing after half-swallowing a piece of fish.  He's out in the hallway outside the MDR for several minutes with a CM waiting on somebody to respond from the medical team.  He was in real distress, until a woman in her mid-thirties in a full corset and fishnets (because it was Pirate Night) goes into the hallway and Heimlichs the poor guy.
> 
> Turns out she's a doctor, and doctors don't have "off" switches.
> 
> Also turns out, it was my wife, because she's awesome.
> 
> I asked her if she ever thought she'd Heimlich a guy while dressed as a pirate wench, and she threw a roll at me.  Deservedly so...



Maybe the older gentleman had trouble breathing because he saw an attractive woman in a corset and fishnets, not because of the fish he half swallowed.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

chicagodisneyfan said:


> Uh - most people in saunas are naked!



Not the saunas that I go into.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jetskigrl

jlowejd5 said:


> December of last year on the Fantasy, a older guy at a nearby table started having trouble breathing after half-swallowing a piece of fish.  He's out in the hallway outside the MDR for several minutes with a CM waiting on somebody to respond from the medical team.  He was in real distress, until a woman in her mid-thirties in a full corset and fishnets (because it was Pirate Night) goes into the hallway and Heimlichs the poor guy.
> 
> Turns out she's a doctor, and doctors don't have "off" switches.
> 
> Also turns out, it was my wife, because she's awesome.
> 
> I asked her if she ever thought she'd Heimlich a guy while dressed as a pirate wench, and she threw a roll at me.  Deservedly so...



I love it!!!!!


----------



## TempusFugit

jlowejd5 said:
			
		

> December of last year on the Fantasy, a older guy at a nearby table started having trouble breathing after half-swallowing a piece of fish.  He's out in the hallway outside the MDR for several minutes with a CM waiting on somebody to respond from the medical team.  He was in real distress, until a woman in her mid-thirties in a full corset and fishnets (because it was Pirate Night) goes into the hallway and Heimlichs the poor guy.
> 
> Turns out she's a doctor, and doctors don't have "off" switches.
> 
> Also turns out, it was my wife, because she's awesome.
> 
> I asked her if she ever thought she'd Heimlich a guy while dressed as a pirate wench, and she threw a roll at me.  Deservedly so...



I just wish all doctors were dressed like pirates or wenches.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I agree, that was a phenomenal story all ways around.

(Btw...you got any photos? We are collecting pirate photos on my Calling Pirates thread..)

But just incredible. I am amazed when people answer the call at any time and don't buckle or panic. She is a great lady.

*That comment about choking because of a corseted fishnet wench was very funny too...*

I just love DIsney people...they are just my kind of people....


----------



## chicagodisneyfan

EPCOTatNight said:


> Not the saunas that I go into.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Guess I was just surprised that someone could be "dumbfounded" by nudity. 
Nudity in a sauna is to be expected - not everyone may participate fully naked, but it is not out of the ordinary.

(Spoken from someone who prefers to be naked in steam rooms)


----------



## mstinson14

I remember when I was little, probably around 8, my mom and I were walking back from breakfast and I look out the window and see the ship docked next door and there is a man on his verandah totally naked just a seein' the sights!!! Quite an eyeful for an 8 year old girl!!


----------



## jlowejd5

She may throw another roll at me if knew I told the story, but we were so happy with how our costumes turned out.


----------



## PizzieDuster

jlowejd5 said:


> She may throw another roll at me if knew I told the story, but we were so happy with how our costumes turned out.



Awwww...I love you both now


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

PizzieDuster said:
			
		

> Awwww...I love you both now



Totally agree. Great to put a face to the heroine and her DH.

They should have a Guest Hero's roster. You guys def belong on it. People do great things every day and don't get acknowledged. I think even more than that, we are encouraged to hear the stories of people doing the right or even awesome thing!


----------



## MrsKP

postalchick71 said:


> While at Castaway Cay we noticed a lady in a thong.  My DS who's 6 asked me why she had her butt out.  I shushed him and didn't pay her any mind.  We went and sat down and thong lady was sitting ahead of us.  She sat in her hubby's lap as he proceeded to rub suntan lotion all over her butt.  Which was kind of difficult since she was sitting.  As she got up he smacked her a few times on the butt.  DS said to me "Wow mommy she must be a bad girl"  I told him not to worry about it.



ROTFLMAO!! Need to tell DH to keep his hands off my butt @ the family beach!!


----------



## g3pak

jlowejd5 said:


> She may throw another roll at me if knew I told the story, but we were so happy with how our costumes turned out.



First of all, I think you two win the best pirate night costumes of all time.  We have yet to go on our first Disney cruise (or any cruise), but you two look incredible!

Second, I think we can rule out that the man was choking on fish and go with my earlier hypothesis.


----------



## omalley1118

twindaddy said:


> While on the Wonder in April, the new couple was....how should I put this gently....DUMB AS ROCKS. The guy wouldnt say anytyhing bad about his new wife, to the point that myself and others were loudly booing and heckling him. The heckling made it that much funnier. Then, when the host asked his wife what is the craziest place they had ever "disocvered the magic", she had no idea what he meant, so she said in the front row at a Rush concert. I think she thougth he meant get stoned or something....finally after some gentle proding, and finally some more heckling, she got it, and the look from her was awesome.
> 
> The best part was looking to my right and seeing Christiann the Cruise Director dying laughing, and he had probably seen this show 100 times.
> 
> The grossest / oddest moment was our first dinner right after we left....in Parrot Cay, there is a large table next to use with a tweenish brother and sister with their back to us. For some reason something caught my eye, I glanced over right as he made a noise, turned to his right, and puked a TON all over his sister, just coated her in puke from the top of her head to the middle of her pretty sun dress. She ran out screaming. The entire family left, at that point I realize there was an elderly couple at the talbe that was not with them. They had the 1000 yard stare on their faces, like they had just witnessed a murder. We saw the kid several times the rest of the voyage, it became a game with my family to spot "the puker"



Ok, this didn't happen on a cruise, but it does continue this theme. My best friend and I go to Atlantic City over night every year on the night before Thanksgiving. We only live about an hour away, and its become tradition... Anyway, we were having dinner in the hotel, and a family came in and sat two tables away from us. They had only been there about 5 minutes when the little boy, about 5 or 6, stood up and started to vomit. Although honestly, vomit doesn't begin to cover it...Have you seen The Exorcist????? I'm not sure how someone so small could vomit that much. He just stood there projectile vomiting in every direction. Then he just sat back down like nothing happened. Needless to say, the whole family got up and left quickly. The server then came to our table and asked if we could possible move to another area...Like we were going to stay there, in a see of vomit?????


----------



## omalley1118

PATTERSON PARTY OF 3 said:


> Not shocking but funny....
> 
> My first cruise was to Nassau in Jan 2011 with my sister  , on RCL MOTS. As we were pulling in to port at Nassau my sister and I decide to head forward and watch. It was extremely windy, so we get to the front and DSis is wearing her bright pink snuggie she had been on a deck chair reading. It is plastered to the front of her.. I convince her to turn it around backward.  So then we were having a good time letting this pink snuggie fly in the wind.. saying " I am the king of the world"   Then we decide to hang on the rail and jump to make it look like we are flying away, while I snap photos!  (Did I mention we are both in our late 20's and early 30's!)
> 
> We are having a good ole time and the people on the walking track are laughing and having a good ole time watching us. I turn around and look up.. and EVERYONE on the BRIDGE & UPPER DECKS are having a good ole time watching us, laughing & pointing!  Every where we went the next 2 days ... crew & other passengers were pointing, laughing and say " How are our favorite sisters?" or "where's the snuggie?" My sister just decided to wear it the rest of the trip..... EVERYWHERE!!!
> 
> Not sure if you will be able to see the pictures but here they are...
> 
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/36268_185207901503517_3590227_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/164081_185207834836857_8278192_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/167785_185207818170192_2366482_n.jpg



Hahaha!!! One of the moms on my daughter's team wears a snuggle on the sidelines when it's too chilly for her...I laugh every time!!!!


----------



## tiffrobyn

So many WHITE speedos. *shudder*


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

tiffrobyn said:


> So many WHITE speedos. *shudder*



Omg how my imagination does not serve me well here... Lol I need therapy! And I didn't even see the horror!


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

I saw a kid climb up on the counter at Eye Scream to dish his own ice cream... with his Mother's encouragement!!! When the kid jumped down, he slipped on the ice cream mess and fell.


----------



## TempusFugit

Is it me or does a disturbingly large percentage of these events occur on the Magic?


----------



## omalley1118

TempusFugit said:


> Is it me or does a disturbingly large percentage of these events occur on the Magic?



Lets hope not, as ill be there in Nov!!!


----------



## lilpooh108

Awh...be nice to the pukey kids.  My kid has/had severe reflux and she once threw up in the MDR.  It was super rocky at dinner when we went from Seattle to the inside passage and she turned green  She was on Bonine nonstop after that but totally not her fault.


----------



## TempusFugit

omalley1118 said:
			
		

> Lets hope not, as ill be there in Nov!!!



So will I!  DW and I will be sailing 11/1 and celebrating our anniversary while on board.  No cruise meet set up for that yet.


----------



## Kirbo

jlowejd5 said:


> December of last year on the Fantasy, a older guy at a nearby table started having trouble breathing after half-swallowing a piece of fish.  He's out in the hallway outside the MDR for several minutes with a CM waiting on somebody to respond from the medical team.  He was in real distress, until a woman in her mid-thirties in a full corset and fishnets (because it was Pirate Night) goes into the hallway and Heimlichs the poor guy.
> 
> Turns out she's a doctor, and doctors don't have "off" switches.
> 
> Also turns out, it was my wife, because she's awesome.
> 
> I asked her if she ever thought she'd Heimlich a guy while dressed as a pirate wench, and she threw a roll at me.  Deservedly so...


I love this story, but the real reason I love it is that you obviously adore your wife and are hugely proud of her 



PizzieDuster said:


> Awwww...I love you both now


Agreed!


----------



## jlowejd5

She wanted me to point out that she was probably six inches taller than the guy.  Remember Beverly Leslie from Will & Grace?


----------



## Scotty69

Bump to the top


----------



## scottb8888

Looks like no more stories


----------



## Bear3412

I read someone saw a big rat scurrying down the hall on the Fantasy a while back.  

I'll search for that report.


----------



## Figment_Fan

Mortimer????  Or did somebody panic and really see another mouse?


----------



## shmoogrrrl

Bear3412 said:


> I read someone saw a big rat scurrying down the hall on the Fantasy a while back.
> 
> I'll search for that report.



Did he have little red shorts on?  I HOPE?


----------



## Bear3412

I couldn't find the report, but found a photo.

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5374783420_794bbbe231.jpg


----------



## MrRay

One night my wife and I saw an older woman pushing a stroller around with a stuffed animal in it.  We didn't think much of it, probably just watching her grand daughters stuff.  But the next night we saw her again with the stroller and she was doing laps around the lobby.  She was also talking to various crew members along the way saying things like "oh isn't he so cute", referring to the stuffed animal.  We sat at the bar for a good long while watching.

It was bizarre.


----------



## Bonniec

MrRay said:


> One night my wife and I saw an older woman pushing a stroller around with a stuffed animal in it.  We didn't think much of it, probably just watching her grand daughters stuff.  But the next night we saw her again with the stroller and she was doing laps around the lobby.  She was also talking to various crew members along the way saying things like "oh isn't he so cute", referring to the stuffed animal.  We sat at the bar for a good long while watching.
> 
> It was bizarre.



I could swear I saw a poster here or a trip report or something who had a baby doll like that. Took it everywhere and even wanted to pay for the baby sitting. It was very bizarre.


----------



## princessmommyx3

MrRay said:


> One night my wife and I saw an older woman pushing a stroller around with a stuffed animal in it.  We didn't think much of it, probably just watching her grand daughters stuff.  But the next night we saw her again with the stroller and she was doing laps around the lobby.  She was also talking to various crew members along the way saying things like "oh isn't he so cute", referring to the stuffed animal.  We sat at the bar for a good long while watching.
> 
> It was bizarre.



I remember reading about that a while back too.  The poster said that the woman sat the stuffed animal at the dinner table and ordered food for it.


----------



## MrRay

princessmommyx3 said:


> I remember reading about that a while back too.  The poster said that the woman sat the stuffed animal at the dinner table and ordered food for it.



I hope the stuffed animal tipped well.


----------



## PizzieDuster

Bonniec said:


> I could swear I saw a poster here or a trip report or something who had a baby doll like that. Took it everywhere and even wanted to pay for the baby sitting. It was very bizarre.



There was some talk about this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrNr1Cuypk

What I learned from this, and all posts, is that it is a hobby for some. 

I always wondered what the stateroom hostess must of thought and here she answers:


"They did come with us most of the time, but usually we wouldn't take them to breakfast so when the room people came in to clean we would leave them in their bed. The room people loved them, they met themÿ day one on the ship. So when they came in the room they weren't freaked out or anything  lol The room person would actually move them and take them out of their bed so he could make it. And he would sit them back nicely and do cute little things with them. "

I don't really care, except that, mom and grandma....babys don't put their hand over their heads like that when you are dressing them...drives me crazy when their feet and arms are all wrong....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPVA55YE_DA


----------



## ktb2002

PizzieDuster said:


> There was some talk about this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrNr1Cuypk
> 
> What I learned from this, and all posts, is that it is a hobby for some.
> 
> I always wondered what the stateroom hostess must of thought and here she answers:
> 
> "They did come with us most of the time, but usually we wouldn't take them to breakfast so when the room people came in to clean we would leave them in their bed. The room people loved them, they met themÿ day one on the ship. So when they came in the room they weren't freaked out or anything  lol The room person would actually move them and take them out of their bed so he could make it. And he would sit them back nicely and do cute little things with them. "



I take enough stuff with me that I need, I couldnt even imagine.......


----------



## Bonniec

That was it lol. I never saw the second video though. People are crazy. I can't imagine being the stateroom host having to pretend that's cute. I think I'll tip more. They clearly have a tough job.


----------



## El Cid 94

Bear3412 said:


> I couldn't find the report, but found a photo.
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5374783420_794bbbe231.jpg



How DARE you cook on MY ship!


----------



## Dug720

Bonniec said:


> That was it lol. I never saw the second video though. People are crazy. I can't imagine being the stateroom host having to pretend that's cute. I think I'll tip more. They clearly have a tough job.



I can't even imagine. 

When we went on the Emerald Seas back when I was in 6th grade, my sister took her stuffed Curious George and our room steward would put him in cute places...but sis was SIX. It's understandable when you're SIX.

This? Is just creepy. I wonder if the "babies" were listed in their cruise documents.


----------



## jedijill

I was walking to the MK parking lot on Thursday and saw a 30 something couple with baby carriers strapped to their chests...full of stuffed animals.  I think all of us walking shook our heads.

Jill in CO


----------



## fairfax

On our cruise last month, we saw a lady who had Barbie dolls that she'd pose in different outfits around the ship and photograph.  And on a couple of occasions we've seen people (adults) who have a Duffy the Disney bear that they take with them to dinner and the shows, etc. in different outfits.

But the strangest thing has to have been when we were on the Dream last August, there was a lady who wore a headband with Pluto ears everywhere she went, carried a stuffed Pluto and also wore Pluto t-shirts every time we saw her.  She also carried a large plastic bone which we wondered what it was for, until she was ahead of us in the character greeting line for Pluto and was using it to "tease" Pluto. Even my kids were speechless.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Note to self, don't drink the Kool-Aid


----------



## lorenni

fairfax said:


> On our cruise last month, we saw a lady who had Barbie dolls that she'd pose in different outfits around the ship and photograph.  And on a couple of occasions we've seen people (adults) who have a Duffy the Disney bear that they take with them to dinner and the shows, etc. in different outfits.
> 
> But the strangest thing has to have been when we were on the Dream last August, there was a lady who wore a headband with Pluto ears everywhere she went, carried a stuffed Pluto and also wore Pluto t-shirts every time we saw her.  She also carried a large plastic bone which we wondered what it was for, until she was ahead of us in the character greeting line for Pluto and was using it to "tease" Pluto. Even my kids were speechless.



I wonder if the adoration from small children makes up for this type of disturbing behavior from adults. Poor CMs.


----------



## hamm1207

On the Dream two weeks ago (got off the 2nd) Capt. Gus was giving his midday announcements and went into some great detail as to why he was sorry to report that the Mickey pool was temporarily closed for cleaning. He reminded the kids to not eat "too much hot dogs and ice cream" and to "take regular bathroom breaks--not in the pool!" It was rather entertaining...


----------



## JimB.

A woman wearing a thong bikini who should NOT have been wearing a thong bikini.


----------



## TempusFugit

JimB. said:
			
		

> A woman wearing a thong bikini who should NOT have been wearing a thong bikini.



Was it pirate night?

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## TheHannas

TempusFugit said:


> Was it pirate night?
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.



Lol!!!!! Thanks


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

TempusFugit said:
			
		

> Was it pirate night?
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.



Really funny.


----------



## CCGMatt

On a recent Carnival cruise I was sitting at the bar in the atrium watching the glass elevators. I saw a guy wearing a robe get on one of the elevators with three ladies (who I hope were with him!). As the elevator went up, he turned his back to the lobby, threw open his robe toward the ladies and shook...himself...in time with the music playing in the atrium. No idea if he was wearing anything underneath but it was pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Lita

CCGMatt said:


> On a recent Carnival cruise I was sitting at the bar in the atrium watching the glass elevators. I saw a guy wearing a robe get on one of the elevators with three ladies (who I hope were with him!). As the elevator went up, he turned his back to the lobby, threw open his robe toward the ladies and shook...himself...in time with the music playing in the atrium. No idea if he was wearing anything underneath but it was pretty funny to watch.



Lol!  How did those ladies react?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## psimon

CCGMatt said:


> On a recent Carnival cruise I was sitting at the bar in the atrium watching the glass elevators. I saw a guy wearing a robe get on one of the elevators with three ladies (who I hope were with him!). As the elevator went up, he turned his back to the lobby, threw open his robe toward the ladies and shook...himself...in time with the music playing in the atrium. No idea if he was wearing anything underneath but it was pretty funny to watch.





---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## El Cid 94

Bump...  These are great


----------



## dansamy

JimB. said:
			
		

> A woman wearing a thong bikini who should NOT have been wearing a thong bikini.



If that's the worst you've ever seen... 

To be fair, while I personally think things like spandex & thongs are privileges, not rights, I really don't have a problem with someone who's way more comfortable in their skin than I am in mine wearing whatever they feel comfortable in. Even if I don't really like how it looks...


----------



## BooToYou7

We just got off the Fantasy and were hanging out on Satellite Falls on one of the sea days (for those of you who may not know, it's an adults-only section on deck 12 (13?) on the very forward of the ship). A man and woman with probably a 6 year old girl came walking through and one of the drink servers mentioned to them that it was adults only. The woman said that they just wanted to walk the girl past the scenery at the front of the boat and would leave and the server said ok... Ten minutes later, they were still hanging out there. Another server came by and asked them to leave. This time, the man got upset, raising his voice and waving his arms. He spent about 5 minutes yelling at the server for asking them to leave... even though it was clearly an adults only section and they had been hanging out there for far longer than just to show their daughter the view. They did finally leave once the man stopped yelling.

We were telling the story to one of the bartenders that night and she said she had been at Currents, the bar beside the adults-only pool, and a similar thing had happened, but when the man was asked to leave, he swore up and down that Guest Services had given him permission to have his child in the adults pool. They ended up having to get the Guest Services Manager come up and tell the man that they couldn't be there. 

We compared descriptions of the men and they were definitely two different people.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

BooToYou7 said:


> We just got off the Fantasy and were hanging out on Satellite Falls on one of the sea days (for those of you who may not know, it's an adults-only section on deck 12 (13?) on the very forward of the ship). A man and woman with probably a 6 year old girl came walking through and one of the drink servers mentioned to them that it was adults only. The woman said that they just wanted to walk the girl past the scenery at the front of the boat and would leave and the server said ok... Ten minutes later, they were still hanging out there. Another server came by and asked them to leave. This time, the man got upset, raising his voice and waving his arms. He spent about 5 minutes yelling at the server for asking them to leave... even though it was clearly an adults only section and they had been hanging out there for far longer than just to show their daughter the view. They did finally leave once the man stopped yelling.
> 
> We were telling the story to one of the bartenders that night and she said she had been at Currents, the bar beside the adults-only pool, and a similar thing had happened, but when the man was asked to leave, he swore up and down that Guest Services had given him permission to have his child in the adults pool. They ended up having to get the Guest Services Manager come up and tell the man that they couldn't be there.
> 
> We compared descriptions of the men and they were definitely two different people.



Amazing how some people think they're so special that the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

We were there when the guys and his wife brought their daughter up there to satellite falls!  We left before the yelling tho, I guess we missed out.


----------



## dcassetta

We were on a Princess cruise in Alaska about 12 years ago.  I love whales and dolphins and was hoping to see some on the cruise.  My SIL and I had even taken an whale watching excursion.  There were some cute seals but no whales, and all week long no whales.  So, it's the last night and we are coming into Seward.  It's about 2am, and I can't sleep so I decide to go watch the ship dock. It's not all that dark because it was in late June.  I am enjoying the peacefulness and no one else is on deck expect a few crew members on the section of the bridge that extends out over the water.  They are watching the pilot's boat approach and then I notice the pilot has some friends.  A pod of about 30 orcas is swimming close to the pilot boat  The whales then swam along besides the Princess for about 5 minutes and them swam away.  Of course I had no camera, but I was thrilled to see some whales.  And, as I hadn't seen any all week it was unexpected.


----------



## MomoMama

I saw a woman changing her baby's diaper right there in MDR at dinner time. The baby was probably 1 year old, standing up, and she was changing pull-up type diaper.
It was quick, but I saw it because our table was next to theirs.


----------



## aan1701

MomoMama said:


> I saw a woman changing her baby's diaper right there in MDR at dinner time. The baby was probably 1 year old, standing up, and she was changing pull-up type diaper.
> It was quick, but I saw it because our table was next to theirs.



I just witnessed something very similar on the WBPC cruise. One night in Tritons we saw a baby striped down to its diaper and stood on the table. Gross. The MDR is not a appropriate place for that.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## PizzieDuster

dcassetta said:


> We were on a Princess cruise in Alaska about 12 years ago.  I love whales and dolphins and was hoping to see some on the cruise.  My SIL and I had even taken an whale watching excursion.  There were some cute seals but no whales, and all week long no whales.  So, it's the last night and we are coming into Seward.  It's about 2am, and I can't sleep so I decide to go watch the ship dock. It's not all that dark because it was in late June.  I am enjoying the peacefulness and no one else is on deck expect a few crew members on the section of the bridge that extends out over the water.  They are watching the pilot's boat approach and then I notice the pilot has some friends.  A pod of about 30 orcas is swimming close to the pilot boat  The whales then swam along besides the Princess for about 5 minutes and them swam away.  Of course I had no camera, but I was thrilled to see some whales.  And, as I hadn't seen any all week it was unexpected.



WOW     That would have made the entire cruise $ worth it!


----------



## MomoMama

aan1701 said:


> I just witnessed something very similar on the WBPC cruise. One night in Tritons we saw a baby striped down to its diaper and *stood on the table*. Gross. The MDR is not a appropriate place for that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



Wow.  At least the woman I saw was letting her baby stand on the floor.


----------



## TempusFugit

Are you sure that wasn't a comment on what they thought of the menu offerings?


----------



## dclwonderprincess

When we were at castaway key earlier this month there was a mom letting her two little boys poop next to the line for cookies 2.


----------



## justmestace

dclwonderprincess said:
			
		

> When we were at castaway key earlier this month there was a mom letting her two little boys poop next to the line for cookies 2.



On the GROUND???   Why??? Ewwww


----------



## aan1701

dclwonderprincess said:


> When we were at castaway key earlier this month there was a mom letting her two little boys poop next to the line for cookies 2.



Ok, this is why is say, and I am sorry if this upsets some, "you need a license to drive a car. ". That is just gross and I would have ripped this parent a new one for that. Normally I keep my mouth shut, like I did during the diaper baby on the table and shake my head in disbelief, this I would have gone off.


----------



## Ptwolfman

aan1701 said:


> ok, this is why is say, and i am sorry if this upsets some, "you need a license to drive a car. ". That is just gross and i would have ripped this parent a new one for that. Normally i keep my mouth shut, like i did during the diaper baby on the table and shake my head in disbelief, this i would have gone off.



yes!!


----------



## Moxin

PizzieDuster said:


> There was some talk about this:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrNr1Cuypk
> 
> What I learned from this, and all posts, is that it is a hobby for some.
> 
> I always wondered what the stateroom hostess must of thought and here she answers:
> 
> 
> "They did come with us most of the time, but usually we wouldn't take them to breakfast so when the room people came in to clean we would leave them in their bed. The room people loved them, they met themÿ day one on the ship. So when they came in the room they weren't freaked out or anything  lol The room person would actually move them and take them out of their bed so he could make it. And he would sit them back nicely and do cute little things with them. "
> 
> I don't really care, except that, mom and grandma....babys don't put their hand over their heads like that when you are dressing them...drives me crazy when their feet and arms are all wrong....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPVA55YE_DA



I would have hated being their tablemates for dinner.  That's not mentally healthy.


----------



## Silstone

PizzieDuster said:


> There was some talk about this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrNr1Cuypk
> 
> What I learned from this, and all posts, is that it is a hobby for some.
> 
> I always wondered what the stateroom hostess must of thought and here she answers:
> 
> "They did come with us most of the time, but usually we wouldn't take them to breakfast so when the room people came in to clean we would leave them in their bed. The room people loved them, they met themÿ day one on the ship. So when they came in the room they weren't freaked out or anything  lol The room person would actually move them and take them out of their bed so he could make it. And he would sit them back nicely and do cute little things with them. "
> 
> I don't really care, except that, mom and grandma....babys don't put their hand over their heads like that when you are dressing them...drives me crazy when their feet and arms are all wrong....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPVA55YE_DA



THAT was the creepiest and most disturbing thing I've ever seen!!!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Moxin said:


> I would have hated being their tablemates for dinner.  That's not mentally healthy.



That was the strangest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Plaid Princess

Wow. Nightmares tonight!


----------



## PizzieDuster

Silstone said:


> THAT was the creepiest and most disturbing thing I've ever seen!!!



Crazy.  I know.  

However, there some great (non shocking) shots of the stateroom, bathroom sink, the sail away horn and that pillow everyone is talking about...lol   

I don't think she brought enough shoes myself.  And it's not fair all the other kids didn't get to come.  How do you decide?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dttuyKGQP6I


----------



## nataliej_vk

I just saw the video that is insane!!!! I wonder how the nursery handled the situation! Is it ever explained why she does this? Did she loose a set of twins and got those dolls made as a replacement?


----------



## cruisecrasher

nataliej_vk said:


> I just saw the video that is insane!!!! I wonder how the nursery handled the situation! Is it ever explained why she does this? Did she loose a set of twins and got those dolls made as a replacement?



I don't think she actually dropped them off at the nursery. Or even took them to dinners. Based on the lack of pictures.


----------



## Moxin

cruisecrasher said:


> I don't think she actually dropped them off at the nursery. Or even took them to dinners. Based on the lack of pictures.



If you watch the video, there's a part where she's walking down the hall with one and says, "we're off to dinner".


----------



## jedijill

nataliej_vk said:


> I just saw the video that is insane!!!! I wonder how the nursery handled the situation! Is it ever explained why she does this? Did she loose a set of twins and got those dolls made as a replacement?



In the comments on YouTube she says she does it just for fun.

Jill in CO


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Sounds like too much work. 

I wear a mermaid tail "just for fun." At least then, I am swimming in the ocean with fish... which actually makes sense..(well at least to me anyway)

Seriously, about the pooping next to the buffet post, how can the CMs not be all over this??? They had Sentinels out with the Hand Wipees tagging everyone that went near it. Surely they would have said something, done something, perhaps even 'evicted' them from the food area!  And really. There are the cutest bathrooms right next to them anyway... (I really like the theme of them, it's cute like antique.)


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Just seen the 'twins' video on youtube. Omg. It was like an episode from Criminal Minds...lol.. Suddenly Duffy the bear doesn't seem as bad to me now lol.....


----------



## Qmaz246

During the Pirates Firework Show on the Disney Dream, another cruise ship we were passing stopped to watch. Carnival, I think.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I have heard they usually do 'catch the show'...


----------



## Aneille

The video of the reborn babies is crazy!

Her diaper bag for 2 dolls is better supplied than mine is for my own toddler!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Moxin said:


> If you watch the video, there's a part where she's walking down the hall with one and says, "we're off to dinner".



I still think she didn't take them to the restaurants.


----------



## neg58

PizzieDuster said:


> Crazy.  I know.
> 
> However, there some great (non shocking) shots of the stateroom, bathroom sink, the sail away horn and that pillow everyone is talking about...lol
> 
> I don't think she brought enough shoes myself.  And it's not fair all the other kids didn't get to come.  How do you decide?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dttuyKGQP6I



That's insane.

Nancy


----------



## ranidayz

jedijill said:


> In the comments on YouTube she says she does it just for fun.
> 
> Jill in CO



I wonder if she's ever really cared for kids. She would realize that it's much more than dress up. I thought I would read on here that this was therapeutic for some loss. I can't figure out why you'd want to tie yourself down to dolls when the whole ship is at your disposal.


----------



## Lreip

Not shocking more like cheap. On our last cruise on the Dream  Aug. 2012. My friend who was also traveling with us went down to guest services to settle her bill. Well while she's standing there the lady next to her was complaining to the CM about the tip. She said "why do I need to pay a tip to the room attendant? I asked for the sheets and towels and I made my bed and changed the towels myself." Well the CM just looked at her and said I'm sorry but we've never encountered this problem before. We don't know what else happened because my friend had already been taken care of and we couldn't just stand there and eve's drop more than we already were lol


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lreip said:


> Not shocking more like cheap. On our last cruise on the Dream  Aug. 2012. My friend who was also traveling with us went down to guest services to settle her bill. Well while she's standing there the lady next to her was complaining to the CM about the tip. She said "why do I need to pay a tip to the room attendant? I asked for the sheets and towels and I made my bed and changed the towels myself." Well the CM just looked at her and said I'm sorry but we've never encountered this problem before. We don't know what else happened because my friend had already been taken care of and we couldn't just stand there and eve's drop more than we already were lol



Oh! I am gagging to find out what happened next! Could you not have 'dropped something on the floor' very close to the conversation lol....


----------



## dta87

I was on our verandah as we were docking at Castaway when the passenger in the next cabin came out and leaned over the railing to watch as well.  She apparently thought this was a "clothing optional" cruise.  I definitely saw more than I expected and she quickly went back into her stateroom when she saw that she was not alone.


----------



## Lreip

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh! I am gagging to find out what happened next! Could you not have 'dropped something on the floor' very close to the conversation lol....



 I said the same thing after the fact lmao


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lreip said:


> I said the same thing after the fact lmao



I feel cheated by the end of the story lol. Tease.... At least it took my mind of the very disturbing 'twin doll' gate...


----------



## Lreip

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I feel cheated by the end of the story lol. Tease.... At least it took my mind of the very disturbing 'twin doll' gate...



Haha I showed my son and he asked me " mom does she have mental problems? " lol that was very disturbing I don't care if it was "just for fun" lol


----------



## Lisavince3

I don't know why those videos with the reborns are bothering me so much. It obviously brings her great joy and she isn't harming anyone. Although in my opinion, this behavior would greatly reduce her chances of finding a potential mate to have real children with, so I guess at the age of 22, she could be "harming" her own future (if she does want actual children one day).

Anyway, I can't stop thinking about it and why someone would put all that time, energy, and money into these dolls. All of those real diapers, formula, trash bags for their "dirty" diapers, etc in her diaper bag? My youngest DD is 5 and I am sooooo thankful not to have to worry about packing that stuff anymore (or buying it!).

It seems like she truly believes they are real, but I would have to think that she realizes this isn't "normal" behavior as she made certain that her face, and her mother's, were not on the video. 

And I disagree with a PP. Based on the seriousness of the "getting ready" and the elaborate outfits, I am really thinking she DID bring those dolls to dinner.


----------



## timandlesley

Love this thread, I've been laughing my way through it!
For us, we were on a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy and a guy has his LITTLE terrier type dog with him throughout the entire cruise and would bring him into the dining room nightly. My parents inquired and they said he was a service dog. Tiniest service dog I'd ever seen (owner didn't appear to have any physical limitations, perhaps mental or cognitive issues??). Was surprised he was permitted to bring the little dog into the dining room nightly. It would sit on his lap as he ate every night. He definitely got a lot of looks during the entire cruise.
Lesley


----------



## lorimay

timandlesley said:


> Love this thread, I've been laughing my way through it!
> For us, we were on a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy and a guy has his LITTLE terrier type dog with him throughout the entire cruise and would bring him into the dining room nightly. My parents inquired and they said he was a service dog. Tiniest service dog I'd ever seen (owner didn't appear to have any physical limitations, perhaps mental or cognitive issues??). Was surprised he was permitted to bring the little dog into the dining room nightly. It would sit on his lap as he ate every night. He definitely got a lot of looks during the entire cruise.
> Lesley



You are able to get a service dog certificate for your dog if you can prove that you have anxiety and the dog helps the panic attacks. 
"Service dog" has a much larger meaning these days.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lreip said:


> Haha I showed my son and he asked me " mom does she have mental problems? " lol that was very disturbing I don't care if it was "just for fun" lol



I thought the same re disturbing! I am probably being very judgemental here but it does exactly that. Disturbs me! Maybe it's my issue. Me and DW aren't blessed with children but we just adore them. I would have loved a big old family 10 adopted children without current homes. We failed adoption, foster etc because of my health issues ( not because we are same sex couple how times move on lol ) . But I have never been tempted by such behaviour. I just make the most of friends children and nieces and nephews and local children in need. Or see the joy on the faces of children at WDW and the cruise. That makes my vacation magical not some doll.. Oh I am being mean. That poor woman may be in pain...


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

timandlesley said:


> Love this thread, I've been laughing my way through it!
> For us, we were on a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy and a guy has his LITTLE terrier type dog with him throughout the entire cruise and would bring him into the dining room nightly. My parents inquired and they said he was a service dog. Tiniest service dog I'd ever seen (owner didn't appear to have any physical limitations, perhaps mental or cognitive issues??). Was surprised he was permitted to bring the little dog into the dining room nightly. It would sit on his lap as he ate every night. He definitely got a lot of looks during the entire cruise.
> Lesley



OMG!! I'm in LOVE!!! I wish they WOULD let people bring them! I would have LOVED it!

Well some dogs are trained to sense seizures etc. And some older people basically live on cruise ships.

I love this idea! It's made my day?! 

ps pictures??!

I also love terriers...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

timandlesley said:


> Love this thread, I've been laughing my way through it!
> For us, we were on a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy and a guy has his LITTLE terrier type dog with him throughout the entire cruise and would bring him into the dining room nightly. My parents inquired and they said he was a service dog. Tiniest service dog I'd ever seen (owner didn't appear to have any physical limitations, perhaps mental or cognitive issues??). Was surprised he was permitted to bring the little dog into the dining room nightly. It would sit on his lap as he ate every night. He definitely got a lot of looks during the entire cruise.
> Lesley



Oh how cute I love little dogs. How wonderful he/she has been trained to be a service dog they bring such joy and quality of life to those that have the pleasure of having them


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Lisavince3 said:


> I don't know why those videos with the reborns are bothering me so much. It obviously brings her great joy and she isn't harming anyone. Although in my opinion, this behavior would greatly reduce her chances of finding a potential mate to have real children with, so I guess at the age of 22, she could be "harming" her own future (if she does want actual children one day).
> 
> Anyway, I can't stop thinking about it and why someone would put all that time, energy, and money into these dolls. All of those real diapers, formula, trash bags for their "dirty" diapers, etc in her diaper bag? My youngest DD is 5 and I am sooooo thankful not to have to worry about packing that stuff anymore (or buying it!).
> 
> It seems like she truly believes they are real, but I would have to think that she realizes this isn't "normal" behavior as she made certain that her face, and her mother's, were not on the video.
> 
> And I disagree with a PP. Based on the seriousness of the "getting ready" and the elaborate outfits, I am really thinking she DID bring those dolls to dinner.



Yes, it's one thing to have a doll collection but to buy & pack all of that real infant stuff takes it above & beyond that "just for fun" level.  Real binkies, real toys, real clothes, shampoo, etc.  Really, that's all so time consuming. Plus all of the continuous pretending.   It gets weird.  

She says she took them to the "day care nursery".   I wonder what the CMs there thought.  

I'm sad for her mother.  If that were my grown daughter I'd be crying for her.  Not to mention wasting my cruise time to hold a doll & discuss it endlessly on video.   I guess she's not married but seriously, what man would put up with all that & still find her attractive (not talking physically).  I wonder what a psychologist would think of this.   

I saw a TV show called Strange Addictions.  A grown woman loved pretending to be a baby.  Wore footy pajamas, diapers to bed in a huge crib.  She sucked a binky & held her blanky.     She's not hurting anyone but surely she'll be forever single.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Lisavince3 said:


> I don't know why those videos with the reborns are bothering me so much. It obviously brings her great joy and she isn't harming anyone. Although in my opinion, this behavior would greatly reduce her chances of finding a potential mate to have real children with, so I guess at the age of 22, she could be "harming" her own future (if she does want actual children one day).
> 
> Anyway, I can't stop thinking about it and why someone would put all that time, energy, and money into these dolls. All of those real diapers, formula, trash bags for their "dirty" diapers, etc in her diaper bag? *My youngest DD is 5 and I am sooooo thankful not to have to worry about packing that stuff anymore (or buying it!).*
> It seems like she truly believes they are real, but I would have to think that she realizes this isn't "normal" behavior as she made certain that her face, and her mother's, were not on the video.
> 
> And I disagree with a PP. Based on the seriousness of the "getting ready" and the elaborate outfits, I am really thinking she DID bring those dolls to dinner.



That's because your dd's diapers were filled with real poo.  If she was anything like my boys, at some point you were in a restaurant, grocery store, on a road trip, etc. when it went all up her back, all over the car seat, and 500 wipies later you got to the point when you could just go home, drained, skipping the meal or buying any food.  It's just not as glamorous as it looks.


----------



## tlynk

PizzieDuster said:


> This is the unexpected category but I couldn't help but get a kick out of it.
> 
> Last year - while watching couples get picked for "Match your Mate", my DH and I saw a couple who was NOT picked get very upset.  The Mrs. turned her chair around - sat crossed armed - pissed off - and stared at the back of the room, completely turning her back to the stage.  Then took off to the bar, left DH there to cheer on the couples.  Came back and turned her chair again - VERY OBVIOUSLY that was sooooo funny - crossed arms and all -refusing to watch the show.  I so felt sorry for DH.       If he laughed or clapped or enjoyed - she gave the evil eye, and we just cracked up.... it was such a distraction but a distraction that we couldn't help watch and we still to this day do the "cross arm" action when we pout and kid each other.  Guess ya had to be there!
> 
> It was funnier then THE show...   She was staring at us (sitting behind the FRONT ROW)... and we were TRYING to watch the show!  God forbid we laughed....  I guess they - well SHE - really wanted to be picked!



Speaking of Match your Mate. We were on the Wonder last May (Alaskan Cruise) with my Aunt and Uncle and they actually got picked. The host saw us in port the next day and told us that they were the funniest couple he had ever seen during his years working for the DCL. He said he wished he would have filmed it! My aunt rarely drinks and after having a couple of glasses of wine she came to life on that stage. Listening to my aunt and uncle on stage was totally shocking, unexpected and had the audience rolling with laughter. Too much information!


----------



## tlynk

inkkognito said:


> My most "shocking" cruise was not on DCL. It was on Viking Serenade, an ancient RCCL ship that they no longer have. We had a set of people at our table that I doubt we'll ever top: A couple in which the husband was literally over 7 feet tall (the poor guy kept banging his head because that ship was TINY) and a set of twin sisters. One was divorced and one was single, and they cruised on that ship about as often as hubby and I cruise Disney. But they had...uh, well let's just say "close" relationships with some of the crew members! Their stories were an utter riot, especially about partying with the crew in Ensanada. The staterooms were like broom closets, and we discovered that it was mostly a local CA crowd on that ship, so people would just prop their stateroom doors open, lie around in their underwear, and yell across the hallways to each other, discussing subjects I did NOT want to hear about from strangers!
> On DCL, I have witnessed a nude woman in the Rainforest, and hubby witnessed two nude men (they started out in clothes, walked into the steamroom, and stripped right in front of him). In both cases, we pointed out it was co-ed, and that didn't phase them at all! I'm not offended by nudity, but I am definitely amused by it under those circumstances!
> Barb



Sounds like you were seated with an interesting group!  My very first cruise was on the Viking Serenade. I was so seasick that I vowed to never cruise again. Now I'm a DCL addict?!


----------



## justmestace

PizzieDuster said:


> There was some talk about this:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrNr1Cuypk
> 
> What I learned from this, and all posts, is that it is a hobby for some.
> 
> I always wondered what the stateroom hostess must of thought and here she answers:
> 
> 
> "They did come with us most of the time, but usually we wouldn't take them to breakfast so when the room people came in to clean we would leave them in their bed. The room people loved them, they met themÿ day one on the ship. So when they came in the room they weren't freaked out or anything  lol The room person would actually move them and take them out of their bed so he could make it. And he would sit them back nicely and do cute little things with them. "
> 
> I don't really care, except that, mom and grandma....babys don't put their hand over their heads like that when you are dressing them...drives me crazy when their feet and arms are all wrong....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPVA55YE_DA


 
I'm of the opinion that this girl is a few cards short of a full deck.
Not quite sure why anyone would want to drag all that baby gear on a cruise for a couple of DOLLS.

And I have to wonder if she paid the stateroom host tips for the babies, since he/she had to make out the bed for the dolls/babies. 

And why would a young woman this age rather be in her room at night, feeding and putting dolls to bed, than be out in the clubs having fun???

I wouldn't even have wanted to take one of my own kids on a cruise when they were babies....total waste of money TO ME (so don't flame me) and a waste of time having to be in the room with them so much.


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Yes, it's one thing to have a doll collection but to buy & pack all of that real infant stuff takes it above & beyond that "just for fun" level.  Real binkies, real toys, real clothes, shampoo, etc.  Really, that's all so time consuming. Plus all of the continuous pretending.   It gets weird.
> 
> She says she took them to the "day care nursery".   I wonder what the CMs there thought.
> 
> I'm sad for her mother.  If that were my grown daughter I'd be crying for her.  Not to mention wasting my cruise time to hold a doll & discuss it endlessly on video.   I guess she's not married but seriously, what man would put up with all that & still find her attractive (not talking physically).  I wonder what a psychologist would think of this.
> 
> I watched another video she made where she said all of her other babies and HER MOM'S babies were staying at home with "Grandma" this trip and only the twins were going. Sounds like mom does this too!!


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

Oops my response is the last paragraph above!


----------



## Disney Canadian

Cinder" Ella's Mom;48563384][quote="ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Yes, it's one thing to have a doll collection but to buy & pack all of that real infant stuff takes it above & beyond that "just for fun" level.  Real binkies, real toys, real clothes, shampoo, etc.  Really, that's all so time consuming. Plus all of the continuous pretending.   It gets weird.
> 
> She says she took them to the "day care nursery".   I wonder what the CMs there thought.
> 
> I'm sad for her mother.  If that were my grown daughter I'd be crying for her.  Not to mention wasting my cruise time to hold a doll & discuss it endlessly on video.   I guess she's not married but seriously, what man would put up with all that & still find her attractive (not talking physically).  I wonder what a psychologist would think of this.
> 
> I watched another video she made where she said all of her other babies and HER MOM'S babies were staying at home with "Grandma" this trip and only the twins were going. Sounds like mom does this too!!



Her mother has her own "babies."  All of the others were left at "great grandma's."  The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## ranidayz

justmestace said:


> I'm of the opinion that this girl is a few cards short of a full deck.
> Not quite sure why anyone would want to drag all that baby gear on a cruise for a couple of DOLLS.
> 
> And I have to wonder if she paid the stateroom host tips for the babies, since he/she had to make out the bed for the dolls/babies.
> 
> And why would a young woman this age rather be in her room at night, feeding and putting dolls to bed, than be out in the clubs having fun???
> 
> I wouldn't even have wanted to take one of my own kids on a cruise when they were babies....total waste of money TO ME (so don't flame me) and a waste of time having to be in the room with them so much.



Disturbing. I thought I spotted an engagement ensemble on her hand during video two. I was surprised to see the mom playing along. My goodness.... I'm not sure what to think. (I did also notice the bracelet on the baby's wrist which would be a choking hazard.)


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

ranidayz said:


> Disturbing. I thought I spotted an engagement ensemble on her hand during video two. I was surprised to see the mom playing along. My goodness.... I'm not sure what to think. (I did also notice the bracelet on the baby's wrist which would be a choking hazard.)



Where does one even go about purchasing such an item and why do they make them? My mind is doing over time. I think I need to lie down. There was me thinking my collection of vinylmation was unhealthy....


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

Lisavince3 said:


> I don't know why those videos with the reborns are bothering me so much. It obviously brings her great joy and she isn't harming anyone. Although in my opinion, this behavior would greatly reduce her chances of finding a potential mate to have real children with, so I guess at the age of 22, she could be "harming" her own future (if she does want actual children one day).
> 
> Anyway, I can't stop thinking about it and why someone would put all that time, energy, and money into these dolls. All of those real diapers, formula, trash bags for their "dirty" diapers, etc in her diaper bag? My youngest DD is 5 and I am sooooo thankful not to have to worry about packing that stuff anymore (or buying it!).
> 
> It seems like she truly believes they are real, but I would have to think that she realizes this isn't "normal" behavior as she made certain that her face, and her mother's, were not on the video.
> 
> And I disagree with a PP. Based on the seriousness of the "getting ready" and the elaborate outfits, I am really thinking she DID bring those dolls to dinner.



There are a bunch of videos. Her and her mom were in one taking them down the hall. I just don't get it, it seems so strange to me. I would be embarrassed. To each their own I guess.


----------



## kitkat2704

Paula Sedley-Burke said:
			
		

> Where does one even go about purchasing such an item and why do they make them? My mind is doing over time. I think I need to lie down. There was me thinking my collection of vinylmation was unhealthy....



http://m.ashtondrake.com/mcategory/baby-dolls_1282/so-truly-real.html

Sorry. I had to! XD


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

kitkat2704 said:


> http://m.ashtondrake.com/mcategory/baby-dolls_1282/so-truly-real.html
> 
> Sorry. I had to! XD



Omg of course I had a choice...I didn't have to click on the link.... But I did. I cannot reverse what I have seen lol. No amount of therapy can help me now. For others that are still without this knowledge...still to click that link..still have that card to play...it's too late for me and kitkat2704 Lol. You lot go on without us....


----------



## PizzieDuster

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Omg of course I had a choice...I didn't have to click on the link.... But I did. I cannot reverse what I have seen lol. No amount of therapy can help me now. For others that are still without this knowledge...still to click that link..still have that card to play...it's too late for me and kitkat2704 Lol. You lot go on without us....



The monkeys were better looking.   

This is the last thing...or I'll get a warning to take it to the community board...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWyakBk7JrU

Too bad these babies aren't like the ones the middle schoolers bring home for home ec class.  I'll never forget my daughter saying "I'll do it, I'll do it!"  Then "here, I have to go the bathroom"  or me waking her up at 2:30 am as she's sleeping through the crying.  Honey, wake up... "WHAT, LEAVE ME ALONE~!"  LOL.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PizzieDuster said:


> The monkeys were better looking.
> 
> This is the last thing...or I'll get a warning to take it to the community board...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWyakBk7JrU
> 
> Too bad these babies aren't like the ones the middle schoolers bring home for home ec class.  I'll never forget my daughter saying "I'll do it, I'll do it!"  Then "here, I have to go the bathroom"  or me waking her up at 2:30 am as she's sleeping through the crying.  Honey, wake up... "WHAT, LEAVE ME ALONE~!"  LOL.



Lol.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Omg of course I had a choice...I didn't have to click on the link.... But I did. I cannot reverse what I have seen lol. No amount of therapy can help me now. For others that are still without this knowledge...still to click that link..still have that card to play...it's too late for me and kitkat2704 Lol. You lot go on without us....



Too late for me to.  Resistance is futile; you will be assimilated. 

Those babies aren't cheap either.  Being  is expensive though still not as expensive as being a parent.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Too late for me to.  Resistance is futile; you will be assimilated.
> 
> Those babies aren't cheap either.  Being  is expensive though still not as expensive as being a parent.



I know! Where there is a need there is somebody willing to exploit it and get rich. I am sure re expense of being a parent. We own dogs and they are a joy but very expensive. They do have the bonus though of you can put them in kennels when on vacation. Not sure you are allowed to do the with kids lol..


----------



## Ellester

So tempting to comment on the "doll" discussion, but I will just have to let that one go....

Mine is in the unexpected category. Years and years ago my dad got a "great" deal on a Dolphin cruise. He had his own business at the time so a big group from his office went along with our family. DH and I were newly married. Anyway, once aboard we discovered that the reason the deal was so good was that we were filling the unsold cabins for a special reunion cruise, for some apparently very popular South American pop music groups from the 70's. ALL the entertainment was to do with these groups, according to their contract nothing could go on unless it had to do with the reunion. So we watched several shows that consisted of screaming Spanish women singing along to their favorite songs from 15 years earlier! We still had fun but it was a very different experience. 

The ship was so small, DH and I had little twin beds in our room. No option to put them together so we just had to hold hands across the 1 foot gap between the beds!  The ship bounced around like crazy, the first night was so rough that out of our group of 20 only 5 of us made it to the dining room. The rest were too sick to leave their cabins! One of the 5 was pregnant and when the first tray of food went by, she got up and ran out of the dining room with her husband on her trail. So we had a quiet dinner for 3 at our table for 10! The rest of the trip, the crew put single packs of dramamine out all over the ship so you could just grab a pack and hope for the best. It was quite the adventure!


----------



## ranidayz

PizzieDuster said:


> The monkeys were better looking.
> 
> This is the last thing...or I'll get a warning to take it to the community board...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWyakBk7JrU
> 
> Too bad these babies aren't like the ones the middle schoolers bring home for home ec class.  I'll never forget my daughter saying "I'll do it, I'll do it!"  Then "here, I have to go the bathroom"  or me waking her up at 2:30 am as she's sleeping through the crying.  Honey, wake up... "WHAT, LEAVE ME ALONE~!"  LOL.




Five lbs and 25 inches!  Hmmmm....  maybe it's better she sticks to dolls rather than real babies...  Its a little unreal to watch and listen to these videos.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Ellester said:


> So tempting to comment on the "doll" discussion, but I will just have to let that one go....
> 
> Mine is in the unexpected category. Years and years ago my dad got a "great" deal on a Dolphin cruise. He had his own business at the time so a big group from his office went along with our family. DH and I were newly married. Anyway, once aboard we discovered that the reason the deal was so good was that we were filling the unsold cabins for a special reunion cruise, for some apparently very popular South American pop music groups from the 70's. ALL the entertainment was to do with these groups, according to their contract nothing could go on unless it had to do with the reunion. So we watched several shows that consisted of screaming Spanish women singing along to their favorite songs from 15 years earlier! We still had fun but it was a very different experience.
> 
> The ship was so small, DH and I had little twin beds in our room. No option to put them together so we just had to hold hands across the 1 foot gap between the beds!  The ship bounced around like crazy, the first night was so rough that out of our group of 20 only 5 of us made it to the dining room. The rest were too sick to leave their cabins! One of the 5 was pregnant and when the first tray of food went by, she got up and ran out of the dining room with her husband on her trail. So we had a quiet dinner for 3 at our table for 10! The rest of the trip, the crew put single packs of dramamine out all over the ship so you could just grab a pack and hope for the best. It was quite the adventure!



Oh my! Tell me after this experience of sheer horror you must have braved it up to try another cruise! I assume so as you appear on the Disney Cruise line forum. how brave! I hope the next cruise was better! Lol re the South American music groups from the 1970's! I bet that was quite an experience! Not often you go on a cruise and lose weight lol. We had one cruise with a breakout of a virus. The last night the dining room was empty. But that's a whole different story... I thank Disney for it's constant use of gloves with its CM and giving us that anti bac liquid going into the dining rooms!


----------



## Plaid Princess

I can't believe I forgot about this one...

On our very first Disney cruise, we were wandering the ship fairly late on our last evening, and wandered into one of the shops. There was no one about except the merchandise CM who was busy stocking, and the cruise director... Who had gotten cornered by some frequent cruisers.

Now, we had encountered this particular couple all over the ship for those past 4 days. They were the type who were constantly interrupting everything to let you know how many cruises they had been on (including trying to correct the CM giving the safety instructions during muster). 

Well they had the poor cruise director trapped, and were asking him about his wife, and getting much too... erm... personal. The poor guy was trying to politely suggest a different line of conversation, while trying to figure out how to extract himself from the corner of the shop they had backed him into. 

After a few minutes we felt so bad for the poor guy that we played tourist and asked him if he could come take a picture for us outside the shop. He quickly agreed, and followed us out the door (if looks could kill, that couple would have killed us!).

When we got outside, he asked us where we wanted the photo, I told him we didn't need one... We just thought he looked trapped. He smiled and said, "thank you, you have no idea", before quickly ducking down the hall.


----------



## chris31997

Plaid Princess said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this one...
> 
> On our very first Disney cruise, we were wandering the ship fairly late on our last evening, and wandered into one of the shops. There was no one about except the merchandise CM who was busy stocking, and the cruise director... Who had gotten cornered by some frequent cruisers.
> 
> Now, we had encountered this particular couple all over the ship for those past 4 days. They were the type who were constantly interrupting everything to let you know how many cruises they had been on (including trying to correct the CM giving the safety instructions during muster).
> 
> Well they had the poor cruise director trapped, and were asking him about his wife, and getting much too... erm... personal. The poor guy was trying to politely suggest a different line of conversation, while trying to figure out how to extract himself from the corner of the shop they had backed him into.
> 
> After a few minutes we felt so bad for the poor guy that we played tourist and asked him if he could come take a picture for us outside the shop. He quickly agreed, and followed us out the door (if looks could kill, that couple would have killed us!).
> 
> When we got outside, he asked us where we wanted the photo, I told him we didn't need one... We just thought he looked trapped. He smiled and said, "thank you, you have no idea", before quickly ducking down the hall.




Some people just don't know when to stop.  To put it nicely


----------



## princesscate

The one and only cruise we were on was a carnival cruise 16 years ago!  We saw a guy "digging for gold" while waiting to sail away.  Yuck!  He needed a tissue! We also saw someone sitting in a chair outside a cabin down our hall.  Turns out someone was under house arrest for disorderly conduct.  

I am enjoying these stories! Keep em coming.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

princesscate said:
			
		

> The one and only cruise we were on was a carnival cruise 16 years ago!  We saw a guy "digging for gold" while waiting to sail away.  Yuck!  He needed a tissue! We also saw someone sitting in a chair outside a cabin down our hall.  Turns out someone was under house arrest for disorderly conduct.
> 
> I am enjoying these stories! Keep em coming.



Mentioned it before but I guess it fits on here. Just a few minutes embarked and got key card for room on CCL Triumph in 2011. Security on each side of a "lady" asked if she was with us. She was utterly completely toasted and passed out so they escorted her back. Asked if she was with us... Happened to be our next cabin door neighbor...great. We had been on ship probably about 30 min and she was just gone. CCL actually turned her card off for the day! (Yikes! Its BAD if Carn cuts you off!) Also the yrs may not have been kind but she was NOT less than mid aged or maybe even older. Def not a college chick or something...


----------



## grimgrningghost

russtwinsmom said:


> OK, I'll tell this one on me. I spend a lot of time shopping and dressing DD because she spent her first few years in a Russian orphanage.
> 
> I had carefully set out matching outfits for DH and DD for a shore excursion. DD  was wearing a pair of capris that she had worn another day. As we were walking through the restaurant on board, her panties from the previous wearing fell out of one of the pant legs. She picked them up and started saying at in a very loud  voice, "Look Mama! My panties fell off! How can that happen if I have my pants on! Do you want me to try to put them back on? How did this happen?  Hey! I thought I had my Cinderella panties on and these have flowers! Wow! It's magic! Is there a Panty Fairy! Look!"
> 
> I just sighed, collected her bloomers and moved on. No mother of the year award for me this year.
> 
> I am truly sorry to any of you who experienced this and lost a little of your appetites.
> 
> RTM



I know this was posted ages ago but I just read it and I just about fell off the chair laughing.  Read it to my husband and he cracked up too.  I can totally imagine my daughter saying this.


----------



## MikeAndNick

kitkat2704 said:


> http://m.ashtondrake.com/mcategory/baby-dolls_1282/so-truly-real.html
> 
> Sorry. I had to! XD



I do not have any little kids and never a girl so I think I have to buy the "Poseable Lifelike Baby Orangutan With RealTouch Vinyl Skin" and carry it around the Disney Cruise Ship in December and tell everyone it is my gradbaby.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MikeAndNick said:


> I do not have any little kids and never a girl so I think I have to buy the "Poseable Lifelike Baby Orangutan With RealTouch Vinyl Skin" and carry it around the Disney Cruise Ship in December and tell everyone it is my gradbaby.



Lol. Please what is a gradbaby? I have seen that posted but not sure what it means. I haven't heard that said in UK ( where we live ) . I tried to google it but got some very confusing links!


----------



## princesscate

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Mentioned it before but I guess it fits on here. Just a few minutes embarked and got key card for room on CCL Triumph in 2011. Security on each side of a "lady" asked if she was with us. She was utterly completely toasted and passed out so they escorted her back. Asked if she was with us... Happened to be our next cabin door neighbor...great. We had been on ship probably about 30 min and she was just gone. CCL actually turned her card off for the day! (Yikes! Its BAD if Carn cuts you off!) Also the yrs may not have been kind but she was NOT less than mid aged or maybe even older. Def not a college chick or something...



OMG!  Did you see her again?


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

princesscate said:
			
		

> OMG!  Did you see her again?



Yep whole cruise. Her cruise mate was NOT happy with her. You would think it would have been awkward but not too bad as I doubt she remembered it?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol. Please what is a gradbaby? I have seen that posted but not sure what it means. I haven't heard that said in UK ( where we live ) . I tried to google it but got some very confusing links!



Pretty sure she mistyped grandbaby. Aka grandchild.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

cruisecrasher said:


> Pretty sure she mistyped grandbaby. Aka grandchild.



Oh I see. Thank you doh! I should I realised that. I hope being stupid isn't a violation of the Disboards....


----------



## Ladyshopper

We have just got back from the 2 week transatlantic on the Magic. A new entertainment crew joined the ship ready to take over from the old ones at the end of the cruise. During the second week one evening we saw pirate Mickey "practising" his zip wire between the funnels. Watched him do it twice in a row!

There wasn't that many people round the goofy pool, was about 11pm, but all of us that were were cheering him on, and he was playing up to the crowds!


----------



## the_bUg

I absolutely love this thread... Can't think of anything to add, but thanks for all the hilarious stories. It's been a fun read.


----------



## dee slack

Ladyshopper said:


> We have just got back from the 2 week transatlantic on the Magic. A new entertainment crew joined the ship ready to take over from the old ones at the end of the cruise. During the second week one evening we saw pirate Mickey "practising" his zip wire between the funnels. Watched him do it twice in a row!
> 
> There wasn't that many people round the goofy pool, was about 11pm, but all of us that were were cheering him on, and he was playing up to the crowds!



we caught that too, the lights dimmed low, seemed pretty weird.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

This happened to my parents...on an NCL Alaska cruise. A group of about 10 were going on a day trip and insisted that the chef got up early to prepare them all a cooked breakfast as they did not accept that at this early time there would only be cold buffet and serve yourself toast , waffles etc available. My parents were very shocked that the chef did get up ( they were on the same day trip and just had the cold buffet ) and made them all the full cooked breakfast offerings. None of the group turned up to breakfast ( my parents were at the next table at dinner so heard the argument and the chef giving in ) and the poor chef was very confused. When my parents saw the group ( from a certain country but I won't name and shame lol ) on the day trip they asked where they were at breakfast and they said 'they had no intention of going to breakfast but they have paid for it and it's the principle......

Omg...my parents were so shocked. This wasn't the only thing they demanded throughout the cruise. At the end of it they announced they didn't believe in tipping...


----------



## srferson

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> This happened to my parents...on an NCL Alaska cruise. A group of about 10 were going on a day trip and insisted that the chef got up early to prepare them all a cooked breakfast as they did not accept that at this early time there would only be cold buffet and serve yourself toast , waffles etc available. My parents were very shocked that the chef did get up ( they were on the same day trip and just had the cold buffet ) and made them all the full cooked breakfast offerings. None of the group turned up to breakfast ( my parents were at the next table at dinner so heard the argument and the chef giving in ) and the poor chef was very confused. When my parents saw the group ( from a certain country but I won't name and shame lol ) on the day trip they asked where they were at breakfast and they said 'they had no intention of going to breakfast but they have paid for it and it's the principle......
> 
> Omg...my parents were so shocked. This wasn't the only thing they demanded throughout the cruise. At the end of it they announced they didn't believe in tipping...



Ok. That one actually made me gasp out loud. That's horrible. 

The funny thing is, even if I were the type of person to show such disrespect to another, there would still be flags going off in my head reminding me that pissing off the person who handles your food is probably not wise.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Lets hope they get the "Please Don't Cruise With Us Again" memo cruise lines rarely give out...


----------



## dansamy

TwinPrincessMermaids said:
			
		

> Lets hope they get the "Please Don't Cruise With Us Again" memo cruise lines rarely give out...



Does that really happen? I mean, I know facilities reserve the right to refuse service to anyone. I guess I just never thought someone could behave despicably enough to actually get thrown off. I know Disney "bans" for life, but they don't prevent your reentry. The ban just allows them to prosecute you for trespassing if you're caught on property misbehaving in the future.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Somebody posted something about someone they knew being informed they would not be accepted back on their cruise line. Can't remember if it was this board or cruise critic or which line in particular, but it was QUITE a surprise to me because I had not heard of it.


----------



## dansamy

TwinPrincessMermaids said:
			
		

> Somebody posted something about someone they knew being informed they would not be accepted back on their cruise line. Can't remember if it was this board or cruise critic or which line in particular, but it was QUITE a surprise to me because I had not heard of it.



Wow! That would suck. How badly do you have to behave for that to happen...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dansamy said:


> Wow! That would suck. How badly do you have to behave for that to happen...



I think the party of 10 should of got it for sure! That is one great memo. Somebody should scan one in for us to see! Imagine it's worth on ebay lol..


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I think the party of 10 should of got it for sure! That is one great memo. Somebody should scan one in for us to see! Imagine it's worth on ebay lol..



I don't know if it's really a real life "memo" per say. (sp?) 

But that's what I meant about those 10. To inconvenience someone so terribly with no intention of following through is crap to the bones...


----------



## gumbypee

Per se 


And I like "crap to the bones"!!! Lol


----------



## DznyCrzy11

Paula Sedley-Burke said:
			
		

> This happened to my parents...on an NCL Alaska cruise. A group of about 10 were going on a day trip and insisted that the chef got up early to prepare them all a cooked breakfast as they did not accept that at this early time there would only be cold buffet and serve yourself toast , waffles etc available. My parents were very shocked that the chef did get up ( they were on the same day trip and just had the cold buffet ) and made them all the full cooked breakfast offerings. None of the group turned up to breakfast ( my parents were at the next table at dinner so heard the argument and the chef giving in ) and the poor chef was very confused. When my parents saw the group ( from a certain country but I won't name and shame lol ) on the day trip they asked where they were at breakfast and they said 'they had no intention of going to breakfast but they have paid for it and it's the principle......
> 
> Omg...my parents were so shocked. This wasn't the only thing they demanded throughout the cruise. At the end of it they announced they didn't believe in tipping...



That's awful!!!  What rude people!!


----------



## Dug720

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> This happened to my parents...on an NCL Alaska cruise. A group of about 10 were going on a day trip and insisted that the chef got up early to prepare them all a cooked breakfast as they did not accept that at this early time there would only be cold buffet and serve yourself toast , waffles etc available. My parents were very shocked that the chef did get up ( they were on the same day trip and just had the cold buffet ) and made them all the full cooked breakfast offerings. None of the group turned up to breakfast ( my parents were at the next table at dinner so heard the argument and the chef giving in ) and the poor chef was very confused. When my parents saw the group ( from a certain country but I won't name and shame lol ) on the day trip they asked where they were at breakfast and they said 'they had no intention of going to breakfast but they have paid for it and it's the principle......
> 
> Omg...my parents were so shocked. This wasn't the only thing they demanded throughout the cruise. At the end of it they announced they didn't believe in tipping...



Based on my experiences working in Times Square, I could venture a pretty good guess as to what country they were from... 

Unbelievable that some people think it's acceptable to treat people in the service industry like poop.


----------



## psimon

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> This happened to my parents...on an NCL Alaska cruise. A group of about 10 were going on a day trip and insisted that the chef got up early to prepare them all a cooked breakfast as they did not accept that at this early time there would only be cold buffet and serve yourself toast , waffles etc available. My parents were very shocked that the chef did get up ( they were on the same day trip and just had the cold buffet ) and made them all the full cooked breakfast offerings. None of the group turned up to breakfast ( my parents were at the next table at dinner so heard the argument and the chef giving in ) and the poor chef was very confused. When my parents saw the group ( from a certain country but I won't name and shame lol ) on the day trip they asked where they were at breakfast and they said 'they had no intention of going to breakfast but they have paid for it and it's the principle......
> 
> Omg...my parents were so shocked. This wasn't the only thing they demanded throughout the cruise. At the end of it they announced they didn't believe in tipping...



I have to ask....

Were these folks from that same unnamed country south of the US (actually on the WDW board they _*are *_named) that thinks standing in line isn't for them, or that screaming everywhere they go is also OK?

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## Dug720

psimon said:


> I have to ask....
> 
> Were these folks from that same unnamed country south of the US (actually on the WDW board they are named) that thinks standing in line isn't for them, or that screaming everywhere they go is also OK?
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



That is my guess also.

Apparently in their culture, people in service positions "cannot get anything better" and therefore many (I will give them the benefit of the doubt and choose to believe there are some without this mentality) feel it is ok to be rude to anyone working in the service industry.


----------



## Tehanna

Dug720 said:


> That is my guess also.
> 
> Apparently in their culture, people in service positions "cannot get anything better" and therefore many (I will give them the benefit of the doubt and choose to believe there are some without this mentality) feel it is ok to be rude to anyone working in the service industry.



Weird, here I thought it had to be the cast of "Real Housewives" on the cruise in question...


----------



## PizzieDuster

Tehanna said:


> Weird, here I thought it had to be the cast of "Real Housewives" on the cruise in question...



I was thinking the Kartrashians.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

psimon said:


> I have to ask....
> 
> Were these folks from that same unnamed country south of the US (actually on the WDW board they are named) that thinks standing in line isn't for them, or that screaming everywhere they go is also OK?
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



The geography is correct....


----------



## lmhall2000

On our cruise last fall, we were participating in a 'name that 80s' tune when one of the participants just started taking her dress off...the emcee (great guy) did a double take and made a great comment (my middle aged brain can't recall) but it was his expression that had us rolling...she took off her dress, and I think turned it inside out and put it back on...it was bizarre. 

A sad event was watching a furious father take out his frustrations on a poor sweet 5 year old whose pizza slice fell off her plate as she tried to carry it to their table...the amount of acid spewing from this man and the sheer hatred in his face towards this poor child had me in knots...I tried to make eye contact with her and give her a reassuring nod...if I honestly did not think my intrusion into their 'scene' would not have made him MORE abusive towards her, I would have stepped in....it was the first 30 minutes on the ship...you never know what people have gone through to get on board..but I wanted to take this father aside and knock some sense into him....


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

lmhall2000 said:


> On our cruise last fall, we were participating in a 'name that 80s' tune when one of the participants just started taking her dress off...the emcee (great guy) did a double take and made a great comment (my middle aged brain can't recall) but it was his expression that had us rolling...she took off her dress, and I think turned it inside out and put it back on...it was bizarre.
> 
> A sad event was watching a furious father take out his frustrations on a poor sweet 5 year old whose pizza slice fell off her plate as she tried to carry it to their table...the amount of acid spewing from this man and the sheer hatred in his face towards this poor child had me in knots...I tried to make eye contact with her and give her a reassuring nod...if I honestly did not think my intrusion into their 'scene' would not have made him MORE abusive towards her, I would have stepped in....it was the first 30 minutes on the ship...you never know what people have gone through to get on board..but I wanted to take this father aside and knock some sense into him....



I am always shocked when I witness what I redeem as disproportionate response in a parent. However we aren't lucky enough to have been gifted children so maybe I look at it with rose tinted glasses! Maybe I didn't experience all that lead to the moment! Still shocking though when seen in isolation.


----------



## dansamy

Paula Sedley-Burke said:
			
		

> I am always shocked when I witness what I redeem as disproportionate response in a parent. However we aren't lucky enough to have been gifted children so maybe I look at it with rose tinted glasses! Maybe I didn't experience all that lead to the moment! Still shocking though when seen in isolation.



Parents are human too. Sometimes, they lose their cool. Of course, we don't have any idea if that exchange was an isolated incident or the usual for their relationship.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dansamy said:


> Parents are human too. Sometimes, they lose their cool. Of course, we don't have any idea if that exchange was an isolated incident or the usual for their relationship.



Exactly that's why I really really try not to judge which is easy to do when you aren't a parent! Everybody has their moments. My parents did and they would just say 'sorry sweetheart daddy or mummy gets mad too sometimes'  it helped me understand the mystery of grown ups actually!


----------



## jetskigrl

lmhall2000 said:


> On our cruise last fall, we were participating in a 'name that 80s' tune when one of the participants just started taking her dress off...the emcee (great guy) did a double take and made a great comment (my middle aged brain can't recall) but it was his expression that had us rolling...she took off her dress, and I think turned it inside out and put it back on...it was bizarre.
> 
> A sad event was watching a furious father take out his frustrations on a poor sweet 5 year old whose pizza slice fell off her plate as she tried to carry it to their table...the amount of acid spewing from this man and the sheer hatred in his face towards this poor child had me in knots...I tried to make eye contact with her and give her a reassuring nod...if I honestly did not think my intrusion into their 'scene' would not have made him MORE abusive towards her, I would have stepped in....it was the first 30 minutes on the ship...you never know what people have gone through to get on board..but I wanted to take this father aside and knock some sense into him....



I don't remember if I posted this in this thread or not, but the most shocking thing I have seen on the ships also involved a father and child.  It was a little boy about 4 he was staying in the stateroom next to us with him Mom, Dad and baby sister.  
One afternoon he was crying and whining like crazy for quite a while (overly tired maybe).  We were out on the verandah so we heard it all very clearly   The Dad continued to yell at him to be quiet, etc.  Well he must have finally lost his cool because he decided to deal with it by locking the child out on the verandah.
We sat there and listened to that poor child banging on the door saying "please let me in."  I refused to go inside because I was scared he might try to get off the verandah another way    So I watched him from our verandah to make sure he was OK.  
Dh was pacing back and forth in the room trying to decided if he should go knock on the cabin door or just call security to report it. He finally just looked around the divider and started talking to the little boy to calm him down.  The Dad must have seen him because he opened the door and started trying to explain why the little guy was outside.  
Later when we saw the whole family, the Mom apologized but the Dad wouldn't look us in the eye.
They appeared to be a very young family and I think the Dad just made a stupid mistake out of frustration.  He (hopefully) won't be doing that again.


----------



## Lita

jetskigrl said:


> I don't remember if I posted this in this thread or not, but the most shocking thing I have seen on the ships also involved a father and child.  It was a little boy about 4 he was staying in the stateroom next to us with him Mom, Dad and baby sister.
> One afternoon he was crying and whining like crazy for quite a while (overly tired maybe).  We were out on the verandah so we heard it all very clearly   The Dad continued to yell at him to be quiet, etc.  Well he must have finally lost his cool because he decided to deal with it by locking the child out on the verandah.
> We sat there and listened to that poor child banging on the door saying "please let me in."  I refused to go inside because I was scared he might try to get off the verandah another way    So I watched him from our verandah to make sure he was OK.
> Dh was pacing back and forth in the room trying to decided if he should go knock on the cabin door or just call security to report it. He finally just looked around the divider and started talking to the little boy to calm him down.  The Dad must have seen him because he opened the door and started trying to explain why the little guy was outside.
> Later when we saw the whole family, the Mom apologized but the Dad wouldn't look us in the eye.
> They appeared to be a very young family and I think the Dad just made a stupid mistake out of frustration.  He (hopefully) won't be doing that again.



That's sad.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## princesscate

jetskigrl said:


> I don't remember if I posted this in this thread or not, but the most shocking thing I have seen on the ships also involved a father and child.  It was a little boy about 4 he was staying in the stateroom next to us with him Mom, Dad and baby sister.
> One afternoon he was crying and whining like crazy for quite a while (overly tired maybe).  We were out on the verandah so we heard it all very clearly   The Dad continued to yell at him to be quiet, etc.  Well he must have finally lost his cool because he decided to deal with it by locking the child out on the verandah.
> We sat there and listened to that poor child banging on the door saying "please let me in."  I refused to go inside because I was scared he might try to get off the verandah another way    So I watched him from our verandah to make sure he was OK.
> Dh was pacing back and forth in the room trying to decided if he should go knock on the cabin door or just call security to report it. He finally just looked around the divider and started talking to the little boy to calm him down.  The Dad must have seen him because he opened the door and started trying to explain why the little guy was outside.
> Later when we saw the whole family, the Mom apologized but the Dad wouldn't look us in the eye.
> They appeared to be a very young family and I think the Dad just made a stupid mistake out of frustration.  He (hopefully) won't be doing that again.



Wow.  Talk about dangerous!  Glad the little boy stayed safe!


----------



## PizzieDuster

jetskigrl said:


> I don't remember if I posted this in this thread or not, but the most shocking thing I have seen on the ships also involved a father and child.  It was a little boy about 4 he was staying in the stateroom next to us with him Mom, Dad and baby sister.
> One afternoon he was crying and whining like crazy for quite a while (overly tired maybe).  We were out on the verandah so we heard it all very clearly   The Dad continued to yell at him to be quiet, etc.  Well he must have finally lost his cool because he decided to deal with it by locking the child out on the verandah.
> We sat there and listened to that poor child banging on the door saying "please let me in."  I refused to go inside because I was scared he might try to get off the verandah another way    So I watched him from our verandah to make sure he was OK.
> Dh was pacing back and forth in the room trying to decided if he should go knock on the cabin door or just call security to report it. He finally just looked around the divider and started talking to the little boy to calm him down.  The Dad must have seen him because he opened the door and started trying to explain why the little guy was outside.
> Later when we saw the whole family, the Mom apologized but the Dad wouldn't look us in the eye.
> They appeared to be a very young family and I think the Dad just made a stupid mistake out of frustration.  He (hopefully) won't be doing that again.



How sad.  Makes me tear up.  

Someone post a funny one...quick.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Ok well this might cheer people up. I have severe diet restrictions as such I have ketchup as a sauce with most things. I have ketchup with my ketchup! I am 42 severely disabled and am use to going to high end eating places with friends and family seeing them order amazing plates of food whilst I have a plain piece of chicken or fish, plain potatoes and a bottle of ketchup ( which I end up paying a lot of money for ) anyway it's the social bit that counts right! 

On the Disney cruise this didn't happen...oh no every night I wasn't just handed my bottle of red heinz fluid. Oh no I was given a 'mickey' of ketchup every night like they do for the kids! My potatoes were arranged all professionally in different configurations and my chicken or fish not only cooked beyond all perfection but displayed in lovely ways.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Ok well this might cheer people up. I have severe diet restrictions as such I have ketchup as a sauce with most things. I have ketchup with my ketchup! I am 42 severely disabled and am use to going to high end eating places with friends and family seeing them order amazing plates of food whilst I have a plain piece of chicken or fish, plain potatoes and a bottle of ketchup ( which I end up paying a lot of money for ) anyway it's the social bit that counts right!
> 
> On the Disney cruise this didn't happen...oh no every night I wasn't just handed my bottle of red heinz fluid. Oh no I was given a 'mickey' of ketchup every night like they do for the kids! My potatoes were arranged all professionally in different configurations and my chicken or fish not only cooked beyond all perfection but displayed in lovely ways.



Would post a photo but it won't let me.


----------



## lildreamer101

Funny thing happened to me but not on a Disney Cruise but on another cruise line. 
Recently, believe it or not. 
Here's what happened, my family and I were eating dinner at the Lido buffet and some guy come up to one of the servers with a complaint and after the complainer talked to the manager the complainer left, the manager shut down the kitchen just because the display of food served didn't like exactly like the food giving to passengers. Or that the crew was given special food back in the kitchen. I never got to finish eating my dinner!

Another time was when a guy blew up at the front office clerk because of the hotel service charge and wine he consumed but didn't like and didn't think he should be charged for both. 

And lastly, before getting off the ship we were given a disembarkation folder which contained luggage tags so we can find our luggage when getting off the ship as it had call number we needed to have to be let off the ship rather than wait in line, customs papers and survey on the service received. However, we didn't get a survey! I wasn't going to trash the cruise line I actually wanted to praise the housekeepers and other staff as they were awesome! I decided to call and ask for one and they said it would be delivered, it never came! Went to the desk myself and still never got it. Had to go another time and finally they gave me the surveys!
I guess what was shocking about it was the fact they were acting shady.


----------



## chris31997

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Ok well this might cheer people up. I have severe diet restrictions as such I have ketchup as a sauce with most things. I have ketchup with my ketchup! I am 42 severely disabled and am use to going to high end eating places with friends and family seeing them order amazing plates of food whilst I have a plain piece of chicken or fish, plain potatoes and a bottle of ketchup ( which I end up paying a lot of money for ) anyway it's the social bit that counts right!
> 
> On the Disney cruise this didn't happen...oh no every night I wasn't just handed my bottle of red heinz fluid. Oh no I was given a 'mickey' of ketchup every night like they do for the kids! My potatoes were arranged all professionally in different configurations and my chicken or fish not only cooked beyond all perfection but displayed in lovely ways.




Gotta get your Mickey


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Paula Sedley-Burke said:
			
		

> Ok well this might cheer people up. I have severe diet restrictions as such I have ketchup as a sauce with most things. I have ketchup with my ketchup! I am 42 severely disabled and am use to going to high end eating places with friends and family seeing them order amazing plates of food whilst I have a plain piece of chicken or fish, plain potatoes and a bottle of ketchup ( which I end up paying a lot of money for ) anyway it's the social bit that counts right!
> 
> On the Disney cruise this didn't happen...oh no every night I wasn't just handed my bottle of red heinz fluid. Oh no I was given a 'mickey' of ketchup every night like they do for the kids! My potatoes were arranged all professionally in different configurations and my chicken or fish not only cooked beyond all perfection but displayed in lovely ways.



I hear ya. Ketchup makes me happy happy (31 yr old n kids) its kinda a running joke for me I guess. I am dairy sensitive and try to stay away from most grains on most days too but frankly as far as junk food goes, chicken tenders n ketch is heaven to me. If I could get more items with goat cheese sprinkles I also would be happy. (Did have it on salad in RP tho.)

What's better than ketch AND mickey?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I hear ya. Ketchup makes me happy happy (31 yr old n kids) its kinda a running joke for me I guess. I am dairy sensitive and try to stay away from most grains on most days too but frankly as far as junk food goes, chicken tenders n ketch is heaven to me. If I could get more items with goat cheese sprinkles I also would be happy. (Did have it on salad in RP tho.)
> 
> What's better than ketch AND mickey?



Nothing! I saw this guy with a tee shirt on which said 'I have ketchup with my ketchup' I have so got to get one!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Nothing! I saw this guy with a tee shirt on which said 'I have ketchup with my ketchup' I have so got to get one!



I saw that too! My friends said I should buy one.

Anyone else love ketchup on scrambled eggs???  it's a requirement for me...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I saw that too! My friends said I should buy one.
> 
> Anyone else love ketchup on scrambled eggs???  it's a requirement for me...



Omg yes! It's divine! We need to start a new thread what do you like ketchup with! I even have it with a roast dinner lol. My parents said they could put it on anything and I would eat it. Haven't changed!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I saw that too! My friends said I should buy one.
> 
> Anyone else love ketchup on scrambled eggs???  it's a requirement for me...



started a new thread btw called what do you like kethup with! Join me fellow ketchup fan!


----------



## disney honeymooners

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I saw that too! My friends said I should buy one.
> 
> Anyone else love ketchup on scrambled eggs???  it's a requirement for me...



That is the ONLY way to eat them in my family


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

disney honeymooners said:


> That is the ONLY way to eat them in my family



From MI originally. Is it a regional thing you think? (Altho my honey from Northern MI doesn't eat them that way. But he is just weird!  ) 

Ok I posted on the official ketchup thread so I won't post about it anymore here. 

 <---ketchup & disney friends


----------



## WVURunner

Way to much PDA!  I don't mind hand holding and kissing, etc. but I draw the line at sucking on each other's big toes in the hot tub.  Granted, it was in the adult pool area at night but no one else could use that hot tub, nor did anyone want to after witnessing that.  Also ran into the same couple having a little to much fun below the waists in the WD theater.  Just because you place a jacket on your laps doesn't hid what you are doing (and the moaning wasn't helping!)  Hand check anyone?


----------



## princesscate

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I saw that too! My friends said I should buy one.
> 
> Anyone else love ketchup on scrambled eggs???  it's a requirement for me...



Me!  It's the only way I can eat my scrambled eggs!!!!


----------



## princesscate

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> From MI originally. Is it a regional thing you think? (Altho my honey from Northern MI doesn't eat them that way. But he is just weird!  )
> 
> Ok I posted on the official ketchup thread so I won't post about it anymore here.
> 
> <---ketchup & disney friends



Oops sorry didn't read far enough to see new thread!


----------



## ThePicketts

TwinPrincessMermaids said:
			
		

> I saw that too! My friends said I should buy one.
> 
> Anyone else love ketchup on scrambled eggs???  it's a requirement for me...



I almost hurled remembering the smell!


----------



## Dug720

WVURunner said:


> Way to much PDA!  I don't mind hand holding and kissing, etc. but I draw the line at sucking on each other's big toes in the hot tub.  Granted, it was in the adult pool area at night but no one else could use that hot tub, nor did anyone want to after witnessing that.  Also ran into the same couple having a little to much fun below the waists in the WD theater.  Just because you place a jacket on your laps doesn't hid what you are doing (and the moaning wasn't helping!)  Hand check anyone?



There was a couple in the Times Square Disney Store the other night trying to suck each other's faces off...in front of the Duffy display (yes, they were facing it and were looking at the Duffy display seconds before)!!

I'm not sure which grossed me out more...the PDA or its location.


----------



## wcw57

WVURunner said:


> Way to much PDA!  I don't mind hand holding and kissing, etc. but I draw the line at sucking on each other's big toes in the hot tub.  Granted, it was in the adult pool area at night but no one else could use that hot tub, nor did anyone want to after witnessing that.  Also ran into the same couple having a little to much fun below the waists in the WD theater.  Just because you place a jacket on your laps doesn't hid what you are doing (and the moaning wasn't helping!)  Hand check anyone?





maybe that's the REAL reason they have hand-sanitizing wipes everywhere?

jus' sayin'.....................


----------



## Kendal

I have not read all of these threads so I do. Not know if this has been posted but back in march of 2012 was on the Disney dream.... We seen the lady that we had been eating supper with and her son... Our kids played in the Mickey pool for a long time we Told her we had to go to the room fr awhile... We come back and there is no one in the pool and the pool is empty.... Come to find out some kid pooped in the pool and the has to clean it out...... What movie come to mind for any of you when you read this????

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ThePicketts

Kendal said:
			
		

> I have not read all of these threads so I do. Not know if this has been posted but back in march of 2012 was on the Disney dream.... We seen the lady that we had been eating supper with and her son... Our kids played in the Mickey pool for a long time we Told her we had to go to the room fr awhile... We come back and there is no one in the pool and the pool is empty.... Come to find out some kid pooped in the pool and the has to clean it out...... What movie come to mind for any of you when you read this????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It was a Baby Ruth right?


----------



## Kendal

ThePicketts said:


> It was a Baby Ruth right?



Yes it was!!!.......caddy shack!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Tower

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Anyone else love ketchup on scrambled eggs???  it's a requirement for me...


I do! But one stipulation, it's ketchup and tabasco sauce to be placed with the eggs AND on the hash browns/fried potatoes.


----------



## scottb8888

Anything?


----------



## princesscate

Tower said:


> I do! But one stipulation, it's ketchup and tabasco sauce to be placed with the eggs AND on the hash browns/fried potatoes.



Yum!!


----------



## lady9

One thing that totally shocked us was one night at dinner, the 2 families sitting near us came in, plopped their 6 children (guessing ages were 3-7) down at the table, told the servers they were heading to Palo for dinner, and LEFT!! The servers were amazing with the kids and entertained them (even took a few of them to the restroom). I know it's Disney, but still, I wouldn't have done it with kids that young, just my opinion. But I will say, those kids were fairly well behaved. Although one of the servers spent quite a bit of time babysitting the kids which took away from his other tables. I'm not saying the kids didn't deserve to eat but there are other options on the ship if you want to enjoy an adults dinner. Then the kids could have gone to the club while the adults enjoyed dinner. Our children loved the main dining rooms so we ate at Palo at a time different from our dinner seating. Then we took the kids to dinner in the main dining room and just enjoyed a drink while they ate.


----------



## Tower

lady9 said:


> Our children loved the main dining rooms so we ate at Palo at a time different from our dinner seating. Then we took the kids to dinner in the main dining room and just enjoyed a drink while they ate.


We were fortunate on our 2 cruises, my mom was along for the first so the night Palo came for us, she was happy to take them along with her.
Our 2nd cruise we only did the brunch. The kids were still in their respective camps and were no wiser to our absence. We just didn't eat as large at the dinner table that night. 
I too would never press our kids on the wait staff. That's not their job! If you can't be with your kids at dinner, get them set up in the clubs or take them to Topsiders before you go out on your own.


----------



## Purdue Mouse

THE BEST GROUP PHOTO EVER

A few years ago, my husband and I went on a Royal Caribbean reunion cruise with 10 couples for my husband's fraternity. We were in the atrium by the grand staircase waiting for the photographer to take a group photo on formal night. Apparently we were taking too long and a group of four Scottish rugby players in full kilts were starting to get impatient. Our group started bantering back and forth with them in fun. For our last photo, the photographer was trying to get the group to smile in unison. He counted "one....two...." and then on "three" the rugby players all turned an mooned us. The look on our faces in the photograph is priceless! No more guess work of what they wear under those kilts! They continued their colorful antics throughout the whole cruise: bellyflop contest, sexy legs contest, karaoke, and unfortunately upset one groom who didn't like them hitting on his bride in the bar. We had an memorable and fun cruise


----------



## jedijill

Purdue Mouse said:


> THE BEST GROUP PHOTO EVER
> 
> A few years ago, my husband and I went on a Royal Caribbean reunion cruise with 10 couples for my husband's fraternity. We were in the atrium by the grand staircase waiting for the photographer to take a group photo on formal night. Apparently we were taking too long and a group of four Scottish rugby players in full kilts were starting to get impatient. Our group started bantering back and forth with them in fun. For our last photo, the photographer was trying to get the group to smile in unison. He counted "one....two...." and then on "three" the rugby players all turned an mooned us. The look on our faces in the photograph is priceless! No more guess work of what they wear under those kilts! They continued their colorful antics throughout the whole cruise: bellyflop contest, sexy legs contest, karaoke, and unfortunately upset one groom who didn't like them hitting on his bride in the bar. We had an memorable and fun cruise



I am 

Jill in CO


----------



## MassDisLovers

Something wonderfully unexpected in February of 2010- the Wonder and the Magic both leaving PC on the same day (our cruise on the Magic was delayed one day due to a storm and left on Sunday instead of Saturday).  They had dueling horns as both ships sailed away. It was amazing - both captains made announcements about how rare it is for the ships to be in the same place at the same time, flashes were going off all over the place and, I admit, I was a little teary-eyed. It was a fabulous beginning after a delayed and somewhat stressful start to the cruise , and set the tone for one of the best Disney cruises ever!


----------



## Asnell

MassDisLovers said:


> Something wonderfully unexpected in February of 2010- the Wonder and the Magic both leaving PC on the same day (our cruise on the Magic was delayed one day due to a storm and left on Sunday instead of Saturday).  They had dueling horns as both ships sailed away.



We had something similar last week on our Alaska cruise. As the Wonder was pulling out from Ketchikan, the captain played dueling ships' horns with the Norwegian Sun, docked behind us. It really made me smile.


----------



## Tigger1313

MassDisLovers said:


> Something wonderfully unexpected in February of 2010- the Wonder and the Magic both leaving PC on the same day (our cruise on the Magic was delayed one day due to a storm and left on Sunday instead of Saturday).  They had dueling horns as both ships sailed away. It was amazing - both captains made announcements about how rare it is for the ships to be in the same place at the same time, flashes were going off all over the place and, I admit, I was a little teary-eyed. It was a fabulous beginning after a delayed and somewhat stressful start to the cruise , and set the tone for one of the best Disney cruises ever!



We were on the Wonder that day and you are right it was amazing.


----------



## Meghatron

MassDisLovers said:


> Something wonderfully unexpected in February of 2010- the Wonder and the Magic both leaving PC on the same day (our cruise on the Magic was delayed one day due to a storm and left on Sunday instead of Saturday).  They had dueling horns as both ships sailed away. It was amazing - both captains made announcements about how rare it is for the ships to be in the same place at the same time, flashes were going off all over the place and, I admit, I was a little teary-eyed. It was a fabulous beginning after a delayed and somewhat stressful start to the cruise , and set the tone for one of the best Disney cruises ever!



During our stop at Castaway Cay on the WBPC this year the Dream did a sail-by to say farewell to the Wonder for the summer. It was pretty awesome to see the two ships from shore.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## MelSpees

MassDisLovers said:
			
		

> Something wonderfully unexpected in February of 2010- the Wonder and the Magic both leaving PC on the same day (our cruise on the Magic was delayed one day due to a storm and left on Sunday instead of Saturday).  They had dueling horns as both ships sailed away. It was amazing - both captains made announcements about how rare it is for the ships to be in the same place at the same time, flashes were going off all over the place and, I admit, I was a little teary-eyed. It was a fabulous beginning after a delayed and somewhat stressful start to the cruise , and set the tone for one of the best Disney cruises ever!



How awesome!
Any new shocking things? We haven't gone on our cruise yet, so I have no stories yet.


----------



## Alexander

April 2012 we sailed the Magic out of PC the day before the Fantasy's inaugural sailing. The Fantasy was docked a little further down the channel as we set sail.  We had an awesome horn battle, which we sadly lost to the Fantasy's multiple tunes!  The whole Fantasy crew was on deck waving to us. I smile every time I watch the video I made. We also saw the Fantasy two more times that week as we were in the same ports on the same days.  No big horn battles though, likely out of respect for the islands.


----------



## my2boys2disney

lady9 said:


> One thing that totally shocked us was one night at dinner, the 2 families sitting near us came in, plopped their 6 children (guessing ages were 3-7) down at the table, told the servers they were heading to Palo for dinner, and LEFT!! The servers were amazing with the kids and entertained them (even took a few of them to the restroom). I know it's Disney, but still, I wouldn't have done it with kids that young, just my opinion. But I will say, those kids were fairly well behaved. Although one of the servers spent quite a bit of time babysitting the kids which took away from his other tables. I'm not saying the kids didn't deserve to eat but there are other options on the ship if you want to enjoy an adults dinner. Then the kids could have gone to the club while the adults enjoyed dinner. Our children loved the main dining rooms so we ate at Palo at a time different from our dinner seating. Then we took the kids to dinner in the main dining room and just enjoyed a drink while they ate.


 Who does that?!


----------



## chris31997

Purdue Mouse said:


> THE BEST GROUP PHOTO EVER
> 
> A few years ago, my husband and I went on a Royal Caribbean reunion cruise with 10 couples for my husband's fraternity. We were in the atrium by the grand staircase waiting for the photographer to take a group photo on formal night. Apparently we were taking too long and a group of four Scottish rugby players in full kilts were starting to get impatient. Our group started bantering back and forth with them in fun. For our last photo, the photographer was trying to get the group to smile in unison. He counted "one....two...." and then on "three" the rugby players all turned an mooned us. The look on our faces in the photograph is priceless! No more guess work of what they wear under those kilts! They continued their colorful antics throughout the whole cruise: bellyflop contest, sexy legs contest, karaoke, and unfortunately upset one groom who didn't like them hitting on his bride in the bar. We had an memorable and fun cruise


----------



## postalchick71

Alexander said:


> April 2012 we sailed the Magic out of PC the day before the Fantasy's inaugural sailing. The Fantasy was docked a little further down the channel as we set sail.  We had an awesome horn battle, which we sadly lost to the Fantasy's multiple tunes!  The whole Fantasy crew was on deck waving to us. I smile every time I watch the video I made. We also saw the Fantasy two more times that week as we were in the same ports on the same days.  No big horn battles though, likely out of respect for the islands.



I was on that cruise as well.  It was amazing!


----------



## vcunning

Tower said:


> I too would never press our kids on the wait staff. That's not their job! If you can't be with your kids at dinner, get them set up in the clubs or take them to Topsiders before you go out on your own.



Me either.  We scheduled Palo dinner late and sat with the kids (6, 13, 13 and 15) at the early seating.  However, we did receive a call that morning from the head server.  He said we notice you have Palo scheduled and we'd be happy to take care of your kids throughout dinner.  We declined, but thought it was a very nice gesture.  

Plus, it was the only time we'd really get to see our kids.  They were too busy in the clubs and with their new found friends.


----------



## mmouse37

my2boys2disney said:


> Who does that?!



I personally would not but the servers actually encourage it.  It is not as uncommon as you would think.

MJ


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mmouse37 said:


> I personally would not *but the servers actually encourage it*.  It is not as uncommon as you would think.
> 
> MJ



Yes, they do.  Wow, 3-7 is really young.  I think we didn't leave our kids in the MDR til they were 11 & 14.  Even then I told them in advance that the servers would be telling me if they misbehave.  
By then it was probably our 10th cruise, they knew the routine, and did fine.


----------



## d3boyz

I didn't actually SEE this odd thing on a cruise, but learned of it some moths after it happened.

I am blessed to work on Castaway Cay as an island medic at times.  After returning to Port Canaveral on the Wonder, the boat was cleaned, stocked, and the guests began to arrive.  During the sailaway party, the crew had received a May Day from another ship that one of their passengers had gone overboard.  As it turns out, a couple aboard one of the Carnival ships was having an argument.  The male said he was going to jump overboard, and the female said for him to go ahead.  With the assistance of liquid courage, he did!  

The Carnival ship tried to launch it's Zodiac for the rescue, and it popped.  That's when the May Day call went out.  The Wonder was in range and heard the call.  Now most of us have been at the Sailaway parties on deck ... are they at all quiet??  (I DOUBT it!)  Regardless, the Captain asked the guests to hush so they could listen for the man overboard ... and absolutley amazing to me, the guests all hushed up and the Cast Members on the Wonder located him!

Wet, cold, and apparently no longer desiring to 'swim with the fishes,' the man was rescued by the Cast Members from the Wonder in their own rescue boat!  He was assessed and found to be just fine, though I imagine he spent some quality time with medical professionals after that unplanned excursion!

The ship's doctor told me about this on my next trip to work on Castaway Cay after I asked about the Commendation from the US Coast Guard for a 'Rescue at Sea' that was hanging on the wall on I95 (the main thoroughfare for the crew on-board).  He told me that Americans must be CRAZY!  He said the man was just fine physically.  Thank God!

Deb


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

d3boyz said:


> I didn't actually SEE this odd thing on a cruise, but learned of it some moths after it happened.
> 
> I am blessed to work on Castaway Cay as an island medic at times.  After returning to Port Canaveral on the Wonder, the boat was cleaned, stocked, and the guests began to arrive.  During the sailaway party, the crew had received a May Day from another ship that one of their passengers had gone overboard.  As it turns out, a couple aboard one of the Carnival ships was having an argument.  The male said he was going to jump overboard, and the female said for him to go ahead.  With the assistance of liquid courage, he did!
> 
> The Carnival ship tried to launch it's Zodiac for the rescue, and it popped.  That's when the May Day call went out.  The Wonder was in range and heard the call.  Now most of us have been at the Sailaway parties on deck ... are they at all quiet??  (I DOUBT it!)  Regardless, the Captain asked the guests to hush so they could listen for the man overboard ... and absolutley amazing to me, the guests all hushed up and the Cast Members on the Wonder located him!
> 
> Wet, cold, and apparently no longer desiring to 'swim with the fishes,' the man was rescued by the Cast Members from the Wonder in their own rescue boat!  He was assessed and found to be just fine, though I imagine he spent some quality time with medical professionals after that unplanned excursion!
> 
> The ship's doctor told me about this on my next trip to work on Castaway Cay after I asked about the Commendation from the US Coast Guard for a 'Rescue at Sea' that was hanging on the wall on I95 (the main thoroughfare for the crew on-board).  *He told me that Americans must be CRAZY!*  He said the man was just fine physically.  Thank God!
> 
> Deb




Why?
Are we the only country to have someone attempt suicide?  Why should we all be judged by one sick person's actions?   I'm pretty sure people do stupid things all over the world.   
On our recent Med cruise, after climbing to the top of the leaning tower of Pisa only to find a very high fence around the top, we were later told how so many people would go there to commit suicide.


----------



## my2boys2disney

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Yes, they do.  Wow, 3-7 is really young.  I think we didn't leave our kids in the MDR til they were 11 & 14.  Even then I told them in advance that the servers would be telling me if they misbehave.
> By then it was probably our 10th cruise, they knew the routine, and did fine.



Yeah 11 and 14 could totally handle it. Maybe even a little younger. But 3-7, no way I wold do that. It is nice that servers are so accommodating though.


----------



## abigaillynn

Kendal said:


> I have not read all of these threads so I do. Not know if this has been posted but back in march of 2012 was on the Disney dream.... We seen the lady that we had been eating supper with and her son... Our kids played in the Mickey pool for a long time we Told her we had to go to the room fr awhile... We come back and there is no one in the pool and the pool is empty.... Come to find out some kid pooped in the pool and the has to clean it out...... What movie come to mind for any of you when you read this????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Spalding no!!!!   DOODIE!!!!


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Our cruise on the Magic in 2007 we were at the family pool and there was a couple with their 4 children under the age of 10.  The children didn't listen well and were basically ignored.   A couple times I glanced their way to see if they noticed that the 2nd to youngest child was near drowning a couple times by this point.   So...I noticed that there was her toddler playing between her legs with a string.....before I could turn my head, the youngster got a good hold and pulled her tampon out of her suit.   We left quickly. ...not sure if they did or not.


----------



## tink2007

MomsOf2boys said:


> Our cruise on the Magic in 2007 we were at the family pool and there was a couple with their 4 children under the age of 10.  The children didn't listen well and were basically ignored.   A couple times I glanced their way to see if they noticed that the 2nd to youngest child was near drowning a couple times by this point.   So...I noticed that there was her toddler playing between her legs with a string.....before I could turn my head, the youngster got a good hold and pulled her tampon out of her suit.   We left quickly. ...not sure if they did or not.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## quickcat

MomsOf2boys said:


> Our cruise on the Magic in 2007 we were at the family pool and there was a couple with their 4 children under the age of 10.  The children didn't listen well and were basically ignored.   A couple times I glanced their way to see if they noticed that the 2nd to youngest child was near drowning a couple times by this point.   So...I noticed that there was her toddler playing between her legs with a string.....before I could turn my head, the youngster got a good hold and pulled her tampon out of her suit.   We left quickly. ...not sure if they did or not.



  I cannot even think of any words to write to what you witnessed!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

MomsOf2boys said:


> Our cruise on the Magic in 2007 we were at the family pool and there was a couple with their 4 children under the age of 10.  The children didn't listen well and were basically ignored.   A couple times I glanced their way to see if they noticed that the 2nd to youngest child was near drowning a couple times by this point.   So...I noticed that there was her toddler playing between her legs with a string.....before I could turn my head, the youngster got a good hold and pulled her tampon out of her suit.   We left quickly. ...not sure if they did or not.



Ding, Ding, Ding!  We have a Thread Winner!  

Now where's that vomiting smiley???


----------



## GatorMomInNC

MomsOf2boys said:


> Our cruise on the Magic in 2007 we were at the family pool and there was a couple with their 4 children under the age of 10.  The children didn't listen well and were basically ignored.   A couple times I glanced their way to see if they noticed that the 2nd to youngest child was near drowning a couple times by this point.   So...I noticed that there was her toddler playing between her legs with a string.....before I could turn my head, the youngster got a good hold and pulled her tampon out of her suit.   We left quickly. ...not sure if they did or not.



Uuugh!  GRoss!


----------



## psimon

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding!  We have a Thread Winner!
> 
> Now where's that vomiting smiley???



I concur with both of these sentiments! We have a winner!

I guess this would work!   

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## mgar2112

Speechless.


----------



## disneyaddict4

Omg!!! That is disgusting!!!!


----------



## EPCOTatNight

MomsOf2boys said:


> Our cruise on the Magic in 2007 we were at the family pool and there was a couple with their 4 children under the age of 10.  The children didn't listen well and were basically ignored.   A couple times I glanced their way to see if they noticed that the 2nd to youngest child was near drowning a couple times by this point.   So...I noticed that there was her toddler playing between her legs with a string.....before I could turn my head, the youngster got a good hold and pulled her tampon out of her suit.   We left quickly. ...not sure if they did or not.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Lol.  I was so embarrassed.   For her, me, my boys, the world.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MomsOf2boys said:


> Lol.  I was so embarrassed.   For her, me, my boys, the world.



Lol omg that one is a classic! Something she will never forget poor woman! I wonder if she ever cruised again..must be a support group for someone like her lol..


----------



## PATTERSON PARTY OF 3

Lol... That was my same reaction!!!!


----------



## thepops

Note to self: do NOT read this thread anywhere near Lunch!


----------



## WallaceFamily

Omg. That puts the reborn babies to the back burner of my stories to tell.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

WallaceFamily said:


> Omg. That puts the reborn babies to the back burner of my stories to tell.



Omg I forgot about the reborns lol. This thread needs a cert of 18 lol...


----------



## PizzieDuster

WallaceFamily said:


> Omg. That puts the reborn babies to the back burner of my stories to tell.



  I posted those reborn videos. 

Because I care for you all so much, I'd like to get that nasty vision out of your minds, so enjoy again... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrNr1Cuypk

Dang, her voice puts ME to sleep.  And I have insomnia!  P.S.  They are not crawling or walking yet.  Jeez, one looks sunburned! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hszywBw_tyw


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PizzieDuster said:


> I posted those reborn videos.
> 
> Because I care for you all so much, I'd like to get that nasty vision out of your minds, so enjoy again... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrNr1Cuypk
> 
> Dang, her voice puts ME to sleep.  And I have insomnia!  P.S.  They are not crawling or walking yet.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hszywBw_tyw



Omg omg. There are so many levels of wrong about it lol... it's a psychologists dream...you could do a phd right there just on that 6 min youtube film... I would call my paper ' they don't do bathing suits in her size' lol ... The worrying thing is all the 'other clips' that appear on the right hand side. I had to stop myself from clicking them and prevent further brain damage...


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Omg omg. There are so many levels of wrong about it lol... it's a psychologists dream...you could do a phd right there just on that 6 min youtube film... I would call my paper ' they don't do bathing suits in her size' lol ... The worrying thing is all the 'other clips' that appear on the right hand side. I had to stop myself from clicking them and prevent further brain damage...



Did you read the comments?  Someone is "re-born pregnant".   Eeeeeeee.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

My2Qtz0205 said:


> Did you read the comments?  Someone is "re-born pregnant".   Eeeeeeee.



Ok so I have fainted. Got back up picked my ipad back up fainted again. Now I am back again. Is this like a nightmare and I can't wake up? I don't know if I should laugh or cry. People must make some serious money out of these pour tortured souls. How unethical...


----------



## disbugsmomma

justmestace said:


> I'm of the opinion that this girl is a few cards short of a full deck.
> Not quite sure why anyone would want to drag all that baby gear on a cruise for a couple of DOLLS.
> 
> And I have to wonder if she paid the stateroom host tips for the babies, since he/she had to make out the bed for the dolls/babies.
> 
> And why would a young woman this age rather be in her room at night, feeding and putting dolls to bed, than be out in the clubs having fun???
> 
> I wouldn't even have wanted to take one of my own kids on a cruise when they were babies....total waste of money TO ME (so don't flame me) and a waste of time having to be in the room with them so much.




We went on our first cruise in October 2012, when younger dd was only 5 months old.  We had a great time (except for getting Norwalk Virus  ) and didn't spend more time in our room than we would have without her.   I just nursed her wherever and either wore her in a wrap or put her in the stroller and took her with us.  She'll be 2 1/2 on our next cruise and I think it will be much more challenging at that age.


----------



## Skipper Justin

Here is a funny story about me from a spring break cruise. I usually go to sleep in a pair of boxers and a t shirt. One night on the cruise I remember having a waking dream. I basically could not tell where I was because I felt like I was in a dream. I ended up walking to the stateroom door, opening and walking out side with the door locking behind me. The bright lights in the hallway woke me up and I realized I was just standing in my boxers locked out of my room in the hallway. Very Embarrassing. So the bright hallway lights was pretty unexpected for me at 3am...


----------



## omalley1118

lol!!!!!


----------



## MomsOf2boys

So....I watched that video of the reborn babies and I can't imagine seeing her on the ship with them.  She even took them to the nursery!  There were more videos by her including a first birthday where apparently Olivias first twin was not London. ...she replaced her first twin!  Guess he was too boring?   She had the party catered and you could hear other adults there and other babies came...reborn babies.


----------



## TeamH5

MomsOf2boys said:


> So....I watched that video of the reborn babies and I can't imagine seeing her on the ship with them.  She even took them to the nursery!  There were more videos by her including a first birthday where apparently Olivias first twin was not London. ...she replaced her first twin!  Guess he was too boring?   She had the party catered and you could hear other adults there and other babies came...reborn babies.




See, this would've just pissed me off. There are only so many slots in the nursery. whether she paid or not, if I was told the ratio was to high and saw THOSE sitting in a highchair, I'd have walked in and tossed them right over board!!!  LOL  seriously. reality check ladies...  I know I know these chics really think their 'babies' are real...  personally I'd be freaked they'd try to steal MY REAL BABY. I've heard some of their stories and some of them have those babies due to their own infertility or loss of real baby, etc. Don't get me wrong I've had my own fertility issues and infant loss, that however just takes it to an extreme and I'd be seriously concerned for the safety of my own children..


----------



## Bonniec

TeamH5 said:


> See, this would've just pissed me off. There are only so many slots in the nursery. whether she paid or not, if I was told the ratio was to high and saw THOSE sitting in a highchair, I'd have walked in and tossed them right over board!!!  .




Rofl!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MomsOf2boys

I don't think I would have been able to stop staring.   Running scenarios through my nosey little brain trying to find compassion.   That being said,  I would not have been nurseryless as my kids are adult like in ages at least.   (I'm still often suprised at their bickering and poking in public)


----------



## Skipper Justin

Bonniec said:


> Rofl!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I actually just watched the reborn babies video. The voice sounded very familiar and ended up being someone that I knew from when I was in High School. LOL


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Skipper Justin said:
			
		

> I actually just watched the reborn babies video. The voice sounded very familiar and ended up being someone that I knew from when I was in High School. LOL



Are you gonna tell her how infamous she has become here? Lolol


----------



## Skipper Justin

MomsOf2boys said:


> Are you gonna tell her how infamous she has become here? Lolol



I talked to her about it today. Its just crazy to me lmao.


----------



## moomy-san

Skipper Justin said:


> I actually just watched the reborn babies video. The voice sounded very familiar and ended up being someone that I knew from when I was in High School. LOL



Was she odd then, too?


----------



## PizzieDuster

Skipper Justin said:


> I talked to her about it today. Its just crazy to me lmao.



What?    I'm in trouble now.  

I propose that what happens on the Disboards STAYS on the disboards


----------



## PizzieDuster

moomy-san said:


> Was she odd then, too?


----------



## Bonniec

I think she may have posted it here before. I vaguely remember this when I first saw it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PizzieDuster

Bonniec said:


> I think she may have posted it here before. I vaguely remember this when I first saw it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Whew.  

I know I found it by doing you tube searches on the new ships trying to see the different staterooms.


----------



## blueferral

Bumpity bump!  Less freaking fake babies!  More new stories!


----------



## scottb8888

Bump


----------



## jcoyne4781

Ok, so i'm thinking I should have waited til after my 1st cruise next month to read this thread. Gosh, i hope I don't have anything to write on this thread after our 1st Disney Cruise next month. 

I literally spent 2 days on and off reading the entire 47 pages here. LOL..


----------



## mmouse37

MomsOf2boys said:


> So....I watched that video of the reborn babies and I can't imagine seeing her on the ship with them.  She even took them to the nursery!  There were more videos by her including a first birthday where apparently Olivias first twin was not London. ...she replaced her first twin!  Guess he was too boring?   She had the party catered and you could hear other adults there and other babies came...reborn babies.



Good thing they didn't bring this BABY on Board....this is weird.  So weird I won't post a link but just Google "Devil Baby in NYC" and watch the video.

MJ


----------



## blfbrat

Overheard conversation at the security check in:

Security:  We will have to keep these

Woman:  How dare you keep my handcuffs


----------



## mommadeb

blfbrat said:


> Overheard conversation at the security check in:
> 
> Security:  We will have to keep these
> 
> Woman:  How dare you keep my handcuffs



Guess I'll be taking THOSE off my packing list.


----------



## Tinkermom3

Bump...


----------



## AllisonS

Just read all 47 pages!  Great Sunday evening entertainment!


----------



## BenbowInn

zealandsmom said:


> What? No cover at all? I bet you made sure you covered your face up before drinking your coffee....you know better I assume?!
> 
> Any place is proper to nurse a child..... You see more ****s lounging in a bathing suit at the pool......



Agree! why is it acceptable for women to dress in barely nothing with huge breasts and butts hanging out, but it's considered rude for a mother to breastfeed?


----------



## nataliej_vk

Personally I don't find it acceptable for woman with big breasts to wear next to nothing either. I am well endowed and make sure to cover up in a decent swim suit. Also I firmly believe in breast feeding but you still can do it with some amount of decency. I don't think it's fair to compare it to drinking coffee, the baby is feeding but it is feeding from a part of the body that normally you cover. So why is every one up in arms saying that when you feed a baby it's ok to let it all hang out. On a Disney cruise it's a family affair would you be insulted if I went topless? I think that's the point people are making. There are a lot of kids who will ask questions when they see something that is normally covered uncovered.


----------



## 100AcreWood

nataliej_vk said:


> Personally I don't find it acceptable for woman with big breasts to wear next to nothing either. I am well endowed and make sure to cover up in a decent swim suit. Also I firmly believe in breast feeding but you still can do it with some amount of decency. I don't think it's fair to compare it to drinking coffee, the baby is feeding but it is feeding from a part of the body that normally you cover. So why is every one up in arms saying that when you feed a baby it's ok to let it all hang out. On a Disney cruise it's a family affair would you be insulted if I went topless? I think that's the point people are making. There are a lot of kids who will ask questions when they see something that is normally covered uncovered.



I loved the news story last week when the Pope told a woman in church she should feed her baby.  She was embarrassed to nurse the baby in the church and the pope said if the baby is hungry, let him eat.  She had a nursing cover.


----------



## nataliej_vk

I have no issue with that at all! I actually would and have fed my child with people around, i used a cover, I ment people who say women shouldn't have to use a cover and still be able to feed the baby in public with out anyone one looking or kids asking questions. That's what I ment use a covering not have to go somewhere out of sight.


----------



## WalleandEve

On our honeymoon (DCL cruise to Alaska) we went into the post office in Skagaway to have our thank-you notes sent out with an Alaska postmark on them.   Well, the interaction was less than magical! We first walked in around 11:30. Doors were open but no-one was around. We were trying to figure something out when a small window opened and a woman starting yelling at us! It was her lunch break and we were disturbing it. Now, giving her some credit, there was a small sign attached to that window that we didn't see until she pointed it out to us. (Kind of reminded me of the Wizard when he first opened the peep hole when Dorothy got to OZ  ) OK, so we leave and go on our excursion. When we returned several hours later, she was in the main room behind the counter yelling at someone on the phone. DH is standing there with all of our notes in his hand as she is holding out her hand to get them from him giving him dirty looks because he's not handing them over (because we wanted to ensure they were Alaska postmarked). She turns her back to us with a dirty look and continues to berate the person on the phone. After a couple of minutes she says; "I have to go, people need my help" -venomously spewing out the word help- turns to us and says "What do you want?" DH gives his absolute best impression of the happy friendly tourist - emphasizing the whole newlywed/honeymoon piece, and asks about getting Alaska stamps and Alaska postmarks. Postal worker continued to be nasty and unhelpful telling us there is no metered postmark here, no Alaska stamps, etc... DH states; "there is no reason to treat us so badly, you are the most unpleasant public employee I have ever dealt with..." when a local resident comes in and adds to the melee stating; "Who do you think you are - damn tourists can't come in here and abuse our postmaster..." I start to step in to the "argument" to get this guy to back off when another guy steps in between me and DH (who I am trying to move closer to). I loudly call DH's name and tell him it's time to go. We walk out with our thank-you notes. We looked for the nearest governmental agency and went into the Forest Service office. What a difference! The employee there was so friendly, apologetic and knew just who we were speaking of telling us she has been a long-time problem.  We get back on the ship and we decide to write a complaint letter the the chamber of commerce. DH is in a great hurry because he wants the letter to get off the ship before we set sail so Ms. Postmaster will have to process it.  

Fast forward several weeks... We get a very nice letter from the chamber of commerce asking for permission to forward our letter to an Alaskan Senator since there had been so many complaints about this woman. We readily agreed.  We heard from the Senator who thanked us and told us that this postmaster had been relocated to Alaska by her employers because of a long history of unpleasant behaviors. Senator said that tourism was vital to the community and was being adversely affected by this woman. (So many CM's on the ship had stories about her as well!) Skagaway depends on the mail system for much of it's basic living needs including medications. Said postmaster had been holding those "hostage" during temper tantrums. A special commission was set up to look at and address the problem.  But I'll tell you, for the briefest of moments, I thought we were in some trouble when those locals turned on us! 

P.S. We took our thank-you notes to the post office in Juneau and the postal worker there took the time to hand stamp each one as we chatted about how wonderful Alaska was.


----------



## Dug720

WalleandEve said:


> On our honeymoon (DCL cruise to Alaska) we went into the post office in Skagaway to have our thank-you notes sent out with an Alaska postmark on them.   Well, the interaction was less than magical! We first walked in around 11:30. Doors were open but no-one was around. We were trying to figure something out when a small window opened and a woman starting yelling at us! It was her lunch break and we were disturbing it. Now, giving her some credit, there was a small sign attached to that window that we didn't see until she pointed it out to us. (Kind of reminded me of the Wizard when he first opened the peep hole when Dorothy got to OZ  ) OK, so we leave and go on our excursion. When we returned several hours later, she was in the main room behind the counter yelling at someone on the phone. DH is standing there with all of our notes in his hand as she is holding out her hand to get them from him giving him dirty looks because he's not handing them over (because we wanted to ensure they were Alaska postmarked). She turns her back to us with a dirty look and continues to berate the person on the phone. After a couple of minutes she says; "I have to go, people need my help" -venomously spewing out the word help- turns to us and says "What do you want?" DH gives his absolute best impression of the happy friendly tourist - emphasizing the whole newlywed/honeymoon piece, and asks about getting Alaska stamps and Alaska postmarks. Postal worker continued to be nasty and unhelpful telling us there is no metered postmark here, no Alaska stamps, etc... DH states; "there is no reason to treat us so badly, you are the most unpleasant public employee I have ever dealt with..." when a local resident comes in and adds to the melee stating; "Who do you think you are - damn tourists can't come in here and abuse our postmaster..." I start to step in to the "argument" to get this guy to back off when another guy steps in between me and DH (who I am trying to move closer to). I loudly call DH's name and tell him it's time to go. We walk out with our thank-you notes. We looked for the nearest governmental agency and went into the Forest Service office. What a difference! The employee there was so friendly, apologetic and knew just who we were speaking of telling us she has been a long-time problem.  We get back on the ship and we decide to write a complaint letter the the chamber of commerce. DH is in a great hurry because he wants the letter to get off the ship before we set sail so Ms. Postmaster will have to process it.
> 
> Fast forward several weeks... We get a very nice letter from the chamber of commerce asking for permission to forward our letter to an Alaskan Senator since there had been so many complaints about this woman. We readily agreed.  We heard from the Senator who thanked us and told us that this postmaster had been relocated to Alaska by her employers because of a long history of unpleasant behaviors. Senator said that tourism was vital to the community and was being adversely affected by this woman. (So many CM's on the ship had stories about her as well!) Skagaway depends on the mail system for much of it's basic living needs including medications. Said postmaster had been holding those "hostage" during temper tantrums. A special commission was set up to look at and address the problem.  But I'll tell you, for the briefest of moments, I thought we were in some trouble when those locals turned on us!
> 
> P.S. We took our thank-you notes to the post office in Juno and the postal worker there took the time to hand stamp each one as we chatted about how wonderful Alaska was.



Do they not have drop boxes in Alaska? Any mail put in there would have a postmark from Alaska as it would be processed where it is picked up. At least that's how the mail works everywhere else...


----------



## postalchick71

WalleandEve said:


> On our honeymoon (DCL cruise to Alaska) we went into the post office in Skagaway to have our thank-you notes sent out with an Alaska postmark on them.   Well, the interaction was less than magical! We first walked in around 11:30. Doors were open but no-one was around. We were trying to figure something out when a small window opened and a woman starting yelling at us! It was her lunch break and we were disturbing it. Now, giving her some credit, there was a small sign attached to that window that we didn't see until she pointed it out to us. (Kind of reminded me of the Wizard when he first opened the peep hole when Dorothy got to OZ  ) OK, so we leave and go on our excursion. When we returned several hours later, she was in the main room behind the counter yelling at someone on the phone. DH is standing there with all of our notes in his hand as she is holding out her hand to get them from him giving him dirty looks because he's not handing them over (because we wanted to ensure they were Alaska postmarked). She turns her back to us with a dirty look and continues to berate the person on the phone. After a couple of minutes she says; "I have to go, people need my help" -venomously spewing out the word help- turns to us and says "What do you want?" DH gives his absolute best impression of the happy friendly tourist - emphasizing the whole newlywed/honeymoon piece, and asks about getting Alaska stamps and Alaska postmarks. Postal worker continued to be nasty and unhelpful telling us there is no metered postmark here, no Alaska stamps, etc... DH states; "there is no reason to treat us so badly, you are the most unpleasant public employee I have ever dealt with..." when a local resident comes in and adds to the melee stating; "Who do you think you are - damn tourists can't come in here and abuse our postmaster..." I start to step in to the "argument" to get this guy to back off when another guy steps in between me and DH (who I am trying to move closer to). I loudly call DH's name and tell him it's time to go. We walk out with our thank-you notes. We looked for the nearest governmental agency and went into the Forest Service office. What a difference! The employee there was so friendly, apologetic and knew just who we were speaking of telling us she has been a long-time problem.  We get back on the ship and we decide to write a complaint letter the the chamber of commerce. DH is in a great hurry because he wants the letter to get off the ship before we set sail so Ms. Postmaster will have to process it.
> 
> Fast forward several weeks... We get a very nice letter from the chamber of commerce asking for permission to forward our letter to an Alaskan Senator since there had been so many complaints about this woman. We readily agreed.  We heard from the Senator who thanked us and told us that this postmaster had been relocated to Alaska by her employers because of a long history of unpleasant behaviors. Senator said that tourism was vital to the community and was being adversely affected by this woman. (So many CM's on the ship had stories about her as well!) Skagaway depends on the mail system for much of it's basic living needs including medications. Said postmaster had been holding those "hostage" during temper tantrums. A special commission was set up to look at and address the problem.  But I'll tell you, for the briefest of moments, I thought we were in some trouble when those locals turned on us!
> 
> P.S. We took our thank-you notes to the post office in Juneau and the postal worker there took the time to hand stamp each one as we chatted about how wonderful Alaska was.



As a postal worker I found humor in this.  Not about the rude woman, but the fact she was the postmaster and so nasty.   I can totally picture the whole thing.  Sorry she was so nasty.


----------



## bryresangel

Just finished reading the entire thread and LOVED it. Anyone want to help me think of at least 8 REALLY good ones to make a "shocking bingo" card? The ones that come to mind first are:

Topless person on the cruise
Topless person at Castaway Cay
Drunken Outburst
Some form of entitled guest (should I have more than one type here)

For me personally, I will NOT but anything about breast feeding. It's a personal choice how to feed your child.

Any help to spice up our multi-generational family cruise would be much appreciated!


----------



## scottb8888

Bump


----------



## lorimay

I have  nothing scandalous but amusing none the less.

We have been home one week today from a 3 night Magic cruise.

I noticed this cruise (our 8th all on the classic ships).
That there were just an over abundance of kids always in the adult areas.
The first day while we were in Cove Cafe not one parent but 3 different parents had to be told they couldn't have their kids in The Cove. All claimed they didn't know. That was fine just go then. But this one man just looks at this poor girl who has to keep saying the same thing over and over about the age requirement.
He walks his kid over to where the pastries are and goes thru the entire case telling the kid his choices. He didn't care and wasn't leaving there without his goodies. So rude.
This was a theme the entire cruise, this same cast member chasing kids out of the inside and outside of The Cove.
We love to sit out there and relax.

Saw kids walking thru saying we are suppose to be here and giggling. The must have circled 5 times (no parents with them).

But the best one was a family of four. They were sitting on the 4 chairs facing the water. The 2 girls were tweens and really not bothering anyone, they were quiet.
We didn't say anything or report them because like I say they were just sitting there. 
But somebody must have gone in and said something and here comes this poor cast member again having to chase kids away.
She walks up to the mother and tells her the girls can't stay. Well the look on this woman's face was frightening. She just throws eye daggers at this poor girl and flings her chin up toward her husband to the girl. 
I have never seen such a disturbing look on someones face.
The husband was very apologetic and gets up immediately and leaves with the girls. The mother just sits there ignoring the 3 of them and doesn't move.
She was one scary lady I tell you. She looked like she was going to eat that poor cast member for lunch.


----------



## kP72

Last year on the Carnival Breeze, a 50+ man in a speedo, which was bad enough, but he was bumped up against the glass wall and ummm... well, there was music, and he was moving his pelvis region up against the glass a bit too much!
It still burns the eyes to remember that.


----------



## cmurray234

PizzieDuster said:


> I posted those reborn videos.
> 
> Because I care for you all so much, I'd like to get that nasty vision out of your minds, so enjoy again... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrNr1Cuypk
> 
> Dang, her voice puts ME to sleep.  And I have insomnia!  P.S.  They are not crawling or walking yet.  Jeez, one looks sunburned! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hszywBw_tyw



Sweet baby Moses!!


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

These are great to read while killing time in the carpool line!


----------



## EmilieK

bryresangel said:


> Just finished reading the entire thread and LOVED it. Anyone want to help me think of at least 8 REALLY good ones to make a "shocking bingo" card? The ones that come to mind first are:
> 
> Topless person on the cruise
> Topless person at Castaway Cay
> Drunken Outburst
> Some form of entitled guest (should I have more than one type here)
> 
> For me personally, I will NOT but anything about breast feeding. It's a personal choice how to feed your child.
> 
> Any help to spice up our multi-generational family cruise would be much appreciated!



What about "incident" in the pool, way to old person walking around with something in a stroller/babycarrier or naked people on verandas/rooms on the cruiseship docked next to yours? Or inapropriate PDA?

Theese things are too funny and some really disturbing but I just couldnt stop reading


----------



## sesame_123

We were sailing on the dream, when a young boy probably around age 5 had to be rescued from the Donald pool. It was very shocking as I never saw him until the life guard pulled him out. The boy proceeded to throw up (from taking in too much water) the pool was shut down. The most shocking part was it took the CMs more than 20 mins to find a family member. Later I saw the kid with his family and it was like nothing happened. They stayed at the pool for quite awhile.


----------



## valee

I"m glad the lifeguard was there, but unfortunately I think the presence of the lifeguards will mean more instances of unsupervised children at the pools. I'm not talking about unsupervised meaning reading a book poolside and glancing up from time to time to check on your ten year old. I fear that parents will think it's acceptable to head for a quick coffee, or even go for a soak in the adult area hot tub while their four year old paddles around.
Please be your child's first line of defense.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I totally agree with you, parents parents parents! However, parents cannot be guaranteed to do the right thing. I would run out of typing space to demonstrate instances of this. Sometimes, I'm REALLY glad there is SOMEONE ELSE looking out for the little guy so he can grow up and hopefully have a choice to become responsible. Thank goodness for the lifeguard. Seriously, someone has to be these babies' advocates, as much as I wish it was the parents, there are a thousand reasons sometimes it just really isn't. Disney is doing a good job making sure that while its on their turf, they have an extra set of trained eyes.


----------



## lorimay

Yet another child pool story.

On The Fantasy last week at the Mickey pool with my grand kids.
I am a nervous wreck when they are in the pool. We were 6 adults 2 kids.
The kids were with their mom and dad and I went to get a drink.

I hear a mom tell her daughter to stay in the Mickey pool and not leave it unless she goes and tells her!!!!!?????
WHAT?!? This little girl was no older than 5-6. Are you kidding me?
Then she says "Don't go near the ears, the are deeper".
I was freaking out.
There is not a lifeguard at the Mickey pool. What was she thinking and where was she going that the kid had to go and tell her?? She should have been sitting right there with her.

I had noticed on the first day that the black Mickey ears are dangerous because if a child goes under there, you can't see them because of the black paint. They need to get rid of that black paint.


----------



## lorimay

I have another one that is gross and I wished I would have done something more than gasp.

We were walking down deck 8 on our way back to our room around 10pm or so.
Now lots of us castaway members put out little magnetic boards out with notes and such.

Well some one, I am going to say a male tween/teen drew a picture of a mans genitalia on a family's board. This was a very clear picture that took some time to do. It was awful. I gasped and pointed it out to my husband in shock. We shook our heads and walked on. I really wished I would have pulled it off the door and put in face down on the floor. But I didn't even think of it at the time.

We were told that at shutters they have facial recognition for the pictures where you don't swipe your key card. I wonder if they had security footage if it would have worked for this situation if the security cameras happened to catch it.

The one and only low point of the cruise.


----------



## jplee3

Just got back from the Fantasy Western Caribbean (2/15-22) and had a great time. On Thursday (I think?) rumors were swirling around the ship about a Coast Guard rescue where they had to send a helicopter in to transport someone off. Apparently, a guy suffered from a heart attack and his entire family got onto the helicopter back to wherever they were headed to. I didn't get to witness anything as I think we had plans. But my dad and brother got one or two pictures of the helicopter. Hopefully the man is doing ok...


----------



## lorimay

jplee3 said:


> Just got back from the Fantasy Western Caribbean (2/15-22) and had a great time. On Thursday (I think?) rumors were swirling around the ship about a Coast Guard rescue where they had to send a helicopter in to transport someone off. Apparently, a guy suffered from a heart attack and his entire family got onto the helicopter back to wherever they were headed to. I didn't get to witness anything as I think we had plans. But my dad and brother got one or two pictures of the helicopter. Hopefully the man is doing ok...



Hi
I was on the same cruise. We were at the Mickey pool when it happened. We saw the helicopter approach the ship, very intense to see.
It was actually a 21 yr old man who suffered a collapsed lung while scuba diving.
I hope he's ok now. Our local news station (in Miam/Ft. Laud) had some pictures of him being lifted off the ship.


----------



## sugarsugar1

lorimay said:


> Hi
> I was on the same cruise. We were at the Mickey pool when it happened. We saw the helicopter approach the ship, very intense to see.
> It was actually a 21 yr old man who suffered a collapsed lung while scuba diving.
> I hope he's ok now. Our local news station (in Miam/Ft. Laud) had some pictures of him being lifted off the ship.



I was on it too. I have close up shots of the rescue. He definitely had a collapsed lung, and a few days ago was listed in stable condition. Hope he's doing better!


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

lorimay said:


> Well some one, I am going to say a male tween/teen drew a picture of a mans genitalia on a family's board. This was a very clear picture that took some time to do. It was awful. I gasped and pointed it out to my husband in shock. We shook our heads and walked on. I really wished I would have pulled it off the door and put in face down on the floor. But I didn't even think of it at the time.



Yuck that sounds like the really old french text books we had in gr 8 at my old elementary school most of them had some really nasty drawing poel had don in them over the years, even whited out they were still bad.



lorimay said:


> We were told that at shutters they have facial recognition for the pictures where you don't swipe your key card. I wonder if they had security footage if it would have worked for this situation if the security cameras happened to catch it.



I don't think they do have cameras in the hallways and if they did they did I doubt they could use the photos from shutters to identify anyone for legal reasons.


----------



## CaliforniaMama

I just finished reading this entire thread, and oh wow.  What if they put us at a table with some strange fake baby person?  Or the couple drama at dinner?  Will they move you if you are at a table with someone who makes you feel uncomfortable??  And poop in the pools??  Parents telling their kids to just pee in the pool???   gross!  My 7 year old son would definitely loudly comment on a thong suit, completely freaked out that a butt was showing.  I hope these stories are the few and far between.  Yikes!


----------



## cmurray234

sugarsugar1 said:


> I was on it too. I have close up shots of the rescue. He definitely had a collapsed lung, and a few days ago was listed in stable condition. Hope he's doing better!



That's great news! We were on this sailing also and were at the pool deck watching. It was indeed intense.

Glad to know this young man is feeling better.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

CaliforniaMama said:


> I just finished reading this entire thread, and oh wow.  What if they put us at a table with some strange fake baby person?  Or the couple drama at dinner?  Will they move you if you are at a table with someone who makes you feel uncomfortable??  And poop in the pools??  Parents telling their kids to just pee in the pool???   gross!  My 7 year old son would definitely loudly comment on a thong suit, completely freaked out that a butt was showing.  I hope these stories are the few and far between.  Yikes!



If you are seated with tablemates that you just don't mesh, you can request to be moved.  Just as your head server.  It may be necessary to switch dinner seatings, or they may be able to move to a different table on the same seating.

I'd suggest a talk with your son about the variations of clothing worn world-wide and how it's impolite to comment on how someone is dressed (except in the privacy of your stateroom).


----------



## jplee3

lorimay said:


> Hi
> I was on the same cruise. We were at the Mickey pool when it happened. We saw the helicopter approach the ship, very intense to see.
> It was actually a 21 yr old man who suffered a collapsed lung while scuba diving.
> I hope he's ok now. Our local news station (in Miam/Ft. Laud) had some pictures of him being lifted off the ship.




Oh geez... I guess my word-of-mouth source was completely off regarding the medical condition.

In any case, that's really scary - I can't imagine that happening while diving. Hope he's doing okay.


----------



## jplee3

Oh yea, I have another crazy experience to share although it's a bit indirect and didn't actually happen on the ship (but the involved family did happen to be on the ship).

So it was day 2 of our WDW tour and we were staying at the Hilton @ Lake Buena Vista (so we got the extra magic hour). We were on the early 7:30am shuttle to take us to the parks when the chaos ensued....

The bus driver is slowly driving off when the bus comes to an abrupt stop and the driver opens the doors. I think I saw a brother and sister run off the bus and then get back on with the flustered parents following. First the mom storms on, points at the driver, and yells "COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE! COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE!!!" ohhhhhkay.... then the dad storms on and is like "DUDE, THEY'RE ONLY 10YRS OLD! WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM!?!?!" - apparently the kids got on the bus first and the driver drove away without the parents? I'm not entirely sure what happened but that leads to the next part...

So the lady who scolded the bus driver, proceeds to start flapping him mouth at an elderly woman who was sitting across the aisle and apparently staring or looking her direction: "EXCUSE ME, YOUNG LADY... WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT? DO YOU HAVE A PROBLEM? YOU BETTER STOP LOOKING THIS WAY, YOUNG LADY!"
Apparently, the elderly woman's daughter (also with her husband and son) became extremely defensive and upset at this treatment towards her mother and said to the lady "YOU NEED TO WATCH YOUR MOUTH." to which the lady replied "YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WHAT I'M SAYING?" 

Then it was sort of a blur... the daughter was like "YEA I HAVE A [choice word here] PROBLEM WITH WHAT YOU'RE SAYING" followed by more choice words between both parties. All this right before the daughter got up and started rushing towards the lady as if to tackle and beat her. Fortunately, both husbands stepped in to intervene as I think the daughter would have really done some damage (let's just say she was probably two times bigger than the petite woman with major attitude).

Then everybody calmed down and apprehensively enjoyed the ride to the happiest place on earth. My wife told me about how her coworker was saying she's seen countless mommy-meltdowns especially at Disney parks. Haha, this was no exception! I think it was just early and all parties were probably stressed trying to make it on time to magic hour, etc... but way to cause a scene! I felt so bad for the bus driver - those guys must get a lot of flak from jerk-parents, and I'm sure some of them must absolutely hate it. And it's not as though the driver could have said anything or talked back because a family's complaint will probably almost always outweigh a driver's defense. Poor guy...

I guess the kids were okay, because they were just calmly sitting there as if nothing happened. LOL! My wife was irritated because the loud-mouthed mom was just sitting there sweet-talking her kids right after, as if nothing happened 5 minutes earlier... I was thinking she might have been saying something along the lines of "Now kids, do you see what happens when you get mommy upset? She turns really mean...and we don't want that, do we? So eat your veggies from now on!" ... jk hahaha

Anyway, we ended up overhearing the offended family say something along the lines of "they must be from Canada..." while walking into the entrance after exiting the bus. 
We also saw our favorite instigators several times after this. We spotted them out of a crowd a couple times in the parks and then, would ya believe it, we end up seeing them on the ship too! Totally unexpected and random! I think we saw them walking around on one of the decks as well as seated several tables away from us in Enchanted Garden. I think the husband might have recognized either of us from the bus and sort of looked away embarrassed for a second. He was a bigger guy too - looks as though he played hockey or football in HS - would've been scary if he actually retaliated on the shuttle that morning. Fortunately (or unfortunately?!) no further scenes were observed from this family during any of our other encounters...gosh, I feel like I'm reminiscing about this as if I was on 'Kilimanjaro Safaris' !!!

I'll be darned if I get a reply from a very angry woman in response to my post...!


----------



## 100AcreWood

jplee3 said:


> Oh yea, I have another crazy experience to share although it's a bit indirect and didn't actually happen on the ship (but the involved family did happen to be on the ship).
> 
> So it was day 2 of our WDW tour and we were staying at the Hilton @ Lake Buena Vista (so we got the extra magic hour). We were on the early 7:30am shuttle to take us to the parks when the chaos ensued....
> 
> The bus driver is slowly driving off when the bus comes to an abrupt stop and the driver opens the doors. I think I saw a brother and sister run off the bus and then get back on with the flustered parents following. First the mom storms on, points at the driver, and yells "COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE! COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE!!!" ohhhhhkay.... then the dad storms on and is like "DUDE, THEY'RE ONLY 10YRS OLD! WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM!?!?!" - apparently the kids got on the bus first and the driver drove away without the parents? I'm not entirely sure what happened but that leads to the next part...
> 
> So the lady who scolded the bus driver, proceeds to start flapping him mouth at an elderly woman who was sitting across the aisle and apparently staring or looking her direction: "EXCUSE ME, YOUNG LADY... WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT? DO YOU HAVE A PROBLEM? YOU BETTER STOP LOOKING THIS WAY, YOUNG LADY!"
> Apparently, the elderly woman's daughter (also with her husband and son) became extremely defensive and upset at this treatment towards her mother and said to the lady "YOU NEED TO WATCH YOUR MOUTH." to which the lady replied "YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WHAT I'M SAYING?"
> 
> Then it was sort of a blur... the daughter was like "YEA I HAVE A [choice word here] PROBLEM WITH WHAT YOU'RE SAYING" followed by more choice words between both parties. All this right before the daughter got up and started rushing towards the lady as if to tackle and beat her. Fortunately, both husbands stepped in to intervene as I think the daughter would have really done some damage (let's just say she was probably two times bigger than the petite woman with major attitude).
> 
> Then everybody calmed down and apprehensively enjoyed the ride to the happiest place on earth. My wife told me about how her coworker was saying she's seen countless mommy-meltdowns especially at Disney parks. Haha, this was no exception! I think it was just early and all parties were probably stressed trying to make it on time to magic hour, etc... but way to cause a scene! I felt so bad for the bus driver - those guys must get a lot of flak from jerk-parents, and I'm sure some of them must absolutely hate it. And it's not as though the driver could have said anything or talked back because a family's complaint will probably almost always outweigh a driver's defense. Poor guy...
> 
> I guess the kids were okay, because they were just calmly sitting there as if nothing happened. LOL! My wife was irritated because the loud-mouthed mom was just sitting there sweet-talking her kids right after, as if nothing happened 5 minutes earlier... I was thinking she might have been saying something along the lines of "Now kids, do you see what happens when you get mommy upset? She turns really mean...and we don't want that, do we? So eat your veggies from now on!" ... jk hahaha
> 
> Anyway, we ended up overhearing the offended family say something along the lines of "they must be from Canada..." while walking into the entrance after exiting the bus.
> We also saw our favorite instigators several times after this. We spotted them out of a crowd a couple times in the parks and then, would ya believe it, we end up seeing them on the ship too! Totally unexpected and random! I think we saw them walking around on one of the decks as well as seated several tables away from us in Enchanted Garden. I think the husband might have recognized either of us from the bus and sort of looked away embarrassed for a second. He was a bigger guy too - looks as though he played hockey or football in HS - would've been scary if he actually retaliated on the shuttle that morning. Fortunately (or unfortunately?!) no further scenes were observed from this family during any of our other encounters...gosh, I feel like I'm reminiscing about this as if I was on 'Kilimanjaro Safaris' !!!
> 
> I'll be darned if I get a reply from a very angry woman in response to my post...!



That's pretty scary when tempers flare.  Some people on my dh's side (especially my father in law) have really bad tempers.  I found out when my oldest dd was diagnosed with high anxiety (she has a temper too) that most people with bad tempers are suffering from anxiety and it shows up in the form of a bad temper.   Her psychologist explained they actually feel a sense of relief by making other people unhappy.  Then, feel a lot of regret later.


----------



## jplee3

100AcreWood said:


> That's pretty scary when tempers flare.  Some people on my dh's side (especially my father in law) have really bad tempers.  I found out when my oldest dd was diagnosed with high anxiety (she has a temper too) that most people with bad tempers are suffering from anxiety and it shows up in the form of a bad temper.   Her psychologist explained they actually feel a sense of relief by making other people unhappy.  Then, feel a lot of regret later.




No kidding... what was scary was that both the husband and the wife seemed to have pretty bad tempers. But the wife just couldn't resist the extra jawing to push things over the edge. Oh and the daughter seemed to have a bit of a temper too, else I'm sure she wouldn't have reacted violently. It was just a big blow-up...


----------



## CaliforniaMama

PrincessShmoo said:


> If you are seated with tablemates that you just don't mesh, you can request to be moved.  Just as your head server.  It may be necessary to switch dinner seatings, or they may be able to move to a different table on the same seating.
> 
> I'd suggest a talk with your son about the variations of clothing worn world-wide and how it's impolite to comment on how someone is dressed (except in the privacy of your stateroom).



I guess I better   I was just imagining his reaction to seeing that type of bathing suit somewhere.  He would be pretty shocked.  Good advice!


----------



## jmedrew

We cruised on a Med cruise this past Sept.  We are Americans stationed in Germany.  One thing I cannot get over is how some Europeans do not use lines or they have no sense of personal space.  Doesnt matter if you are at Mcds or in line for a cruise...they either stand behind you breathing down your neck or just ignore the line.

So we are in line to get on our excursion bus.  There is a group of people...2 woman and 2 kids....I beleive they were Spanish. They walk up to the line, just pass all of us and push people out of the way and board the bus.  Everyone around us was like (the english and americans) Did they just do that?? And they did it again and again during excursion and other ones we had the joy of sharing with them.  It kinda became a joke...we just started parting the seas so they didnt have to push. It was so odd....it was like we werent even standing in a line at all.

I have a few more stories but I dont want to sound like I am bashing europeans.  Just different cultures I guess.


----------



## asemaria

jmedrew said:


> We cruised on a Med cruise this past Sept.  We are Americans stationed in Germany.  One thing I cannot get over is how some Europeans do not use lines or they have no sense of personal space.  Doesnt matter if you are at Mcds or in line for a cruise...they either stand behind you breathing down your neck or just ignore the line.  So we are in line to get on our excursion bus.  There is a group of people...2 woman and 2 kids....I beleive they were Spanish. They walk up to the line, just pass all of us and push people out of the way and board the bus.  Everyone around us was like (the english and americans) Did they just do that?? And they did it again and again during excursion and other ones we had the joy of sharing with them.  It kinda became a joke...we just started parting the seas so they didnt have to push. It was so odd....it was like we werent even standing in a line at all.  I have a few more stories but I dont want to sound like I am bashing europeans.  Just different cultures I guess.


Well I am European.... 

And I totally agree! In the north of Europe we always stand in lines, and we never speak to someone that disregards lines. At the most we look angrily at the offender. It really is a cultural thing, even at a busstation or something like that we stand in line and wait for our turn. In the south of Europe lines are often considered something that is just for other people. That is actually my number one issue with Disneyland Paris.  I hate it when people don't respect lines. Please don't think that all European countries do this!


----------



## johnlatv

i hope nothing happens on my cruise, but i am very much looking forward to the people watching.


----------



## meggiebeth

asemaria said:


> Well I am European....  And I totally agree! In the north of Europe we always stand in lines, and we never speak to someone that disregards lines. At the most we look angrily at the offender. It really is a cultural thing, even at a busstation or something like that we stand in line and wait for our turn. In the south of Europe lines are often considered something that is just for other people. That is actually my number one issue with Disneyland Paris.  I hate it when people don't respect lines. Please don't think that all European countries do this!



I am English and we certainly do nothing like this!  We have been shocked, however, at the way people acted when we were on holiday in Italy. In general, people would push a lot more, be a lot louder and be a lot ruder. Someone barged past us in the supermarket queue and thought nothing of it. The beach could be a nightmare at times.

It must all be down to culture, because it didn't seem to be frowned upon at all. I'm very careful about saying things because several months ago I spoke on the DISboards about the cultural differences in Italy and an Italian American got upset (yet she didn't live in Italy, so I wasn't even talking about her!) In all honesty,  Southern Europeans can be a lot pushier and more physical than us. The guy running a stall ended up shouting at us for not buying a piece of flapjack... It's very different!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jmedrew

asemaria said:


> Well I am European....  And I totally agree! In the north of Europe we always stand in lines, and we never speak to someone that disregards lines. At the most we look angrily at the offender. It really is a cultural thing, even at a busstation or something like that we stand in line and wait for our turn. In the south of Europe lines are often considered something that is just for other people. That is actually my number one issue with Disneyland Paris.  I hate it when people don't respect lines. Please don't think that all European countries do this!



Oh yes, we have been to England and Ireland and have seen much friendlier people!  We know not all Europeans do this.  We were talking with a british gentlemen while in line for our Ryan Air flight.  We couldnt get over the rudest of some just butting in line.  Once we had to shift our line to the right and people went nuts, darted in front of me and literally split our family in half.  Then acted like they didnt even notice.  I never got why the whole line didnt just shift over like we were.


----------



## jmedrew

meggiebeth said:


> I am English and we certainly do nothing like this!  We have been shocked, however, at the way people acted when we were on holiday in Italy. In general, people would push a lot more, be a lot louder and be a lot ruder. Someone barged past us in the supermarket queue and thought nothing of it. The beach could be a nightmare at times.  It must all be down to culture, because it didn't seem to be frowned upon at all. I'm very careful about saying things because several months ago I spoke on the DISboards about the cultural differences in Italy and an Italian American got upset (yet she didn't live in Italy, so I wasn't even talking about her!) In all honesty,  Southern Europeans can be a lot pushier and more physical than us. The guy running a stall ended up shouting at us for not buying a piece of flapjack... It's very different!  Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes, I agree English do not do this...and your right its southern europeans. I cant beleive a woman would get mad and she didnt even live in Italy!!  She has no clue!  I am also Italian (and German) and I will say, they just have no concept of lines..( or queue as you say!?)   Love that word I even have started to say I holiday instead of vacation.


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

No, *and it's all my wife's fault*!!!

On our very first (1999) Disney cruise on the Wonder, well after we disembarked at Nassau, Bahama. My wife told me about the couple standing on their verandah completely naked. I asked why she didn't say anything while we were walking up the pier she said, 'I wasn't going to say anything _and point _out where they were standing'.


----------



## shoes99

asemaria said:


> Well I am European....
> 
> And I totally agree! In the north of Europe we always stand in lines, and we never speak to someone that disregards lines. At the most we look angrily at the offender. It really is a cultural thing, even at a busstation or something like that we stand in line and wait for our turn. In the south of Europe lines are often considered something that is just for other people. That is actually my number one issue with Disneyland Paris.  I hate it when people don't respect lines. Please don't think that all European countries do this!


We flew from Newark, NJ to CDG heading to Disneyland Paris.
The no line concept started at the airport.  As soon as boarding was announced, 100 people got up and were pushing and breathing down necks.  We were shocked and the women in front of me says "we don't stand in lines in France".
OK, then it became apparant in Disneyland Paris.  
At Pirates of the Caribbean the line is dark, inside, and in order for the people in back of me to stop breathing down my neck, I had to slid by backpack on to give me some space. 
But, on the Baltics cruise, we were with our tour groups most of the time and did not notice this behavior.


----------



## holula

shoes99 said:


> We flew from Newark, NJ to CDG heading to Disneyland Paris. The no line concept started at the airport.  As soon as boarding was announced, 100 people got up and were pushing and breathing down necks.  We were shocked and the women in front of me says "we don't stand in lines in France". OK, then it became apparant in Disneyland Paris. At Pirates of the Caribbean the line is dark, inside, and in order for the people in back of me to stop breathing down my neck, I had to slid by backpack on to give me some space. But, on the Baltics cruise, we were with our tour groups most of the time and did not notice this behavior.



People not waiting for their turn at airports happens everywhere in the world. I am British but I live in America. I've been to 40+ countries and I don't think I've been to one country where people actually waited for their boarding row/number to be called. That is not just a European thing. Honestly I find it worse on domestic flights in the USA.. No one seems to be able to stay seated once they call First Class boarding. It drives me crazy.

My problem with DLP is mainly the staff. Never had an issue with people pushing in line. Actually I have never noticed this behavior in Europe either unless you are somewhere crowded to start with (subway, tourist attraction etc)


----------



## Disney Canadian

jplee3 said:


> Anyway, we ended up overhearing the offended family say something along the lines of "they must be from Canada..." while walking into the entrance after exiting the bus.



They must have been because we all know that it is Canadians that are thought of in this regard around the world.


----------



## scottb8888

Nothing much?


----------



## PizzieDuster

MinnesotaMouseketeers said:


> No, *and it's all my wife's fault*!!!
> 
> On our very first (1999) Disney cruise on the Wonder, well after we disembarked at Nassau, Bahama. My wife told me about the couple standing on their verandah completely naked. I asked why she didn't say anything while we were walking up the pier she said, 'I wasn't going to say anything _and point _out where they were standing'.



  That's funny, and kind of wierd.  

Our first cruise, waiting to sign in at the lobby of the Hyatt to take the DCL bus to the port, a couple in front of us started fighting.  She was just yelling at him.  He forgot some paperwork.  It was so uncomfortable.  I felt so bad for him, he was so embarrassed.  Then we saw him all around the ship.  Of course, once on the ship, he looked much happier.


----------



## Tomlyger

Just read the Full Board... Wow Just awesome... On my People Watching Bingo Card for or Fantasy Excursion in May We Have

Thong Bikini (Free Space)
Old Man Speedo
Rude / Entitled guest
Bad Parenting
Drunken Outburst
Topless on Ship
Topless on CC
Oblivious People on ship we are parked next to
Clueless Parents about the meaning of Adults only
What Else should i add or elaborate on?


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

Tomlyger said:


> Just read the Full Board... Wow Just awesome... On my People Watching Bingo Card for or Fantasy Excursion in May We Have
> 
> Thong Bikini (Free Space)
> Old Man Speedo
> Rude / Entitled guest
> Bad Parenting
> Drunken Outburst
> Topless on Ship
> Topless on CC
> Oblivious People on ship we are parked next to
> Clueless Parents about the meaning of Adults only
> What Else should i add or elaborate on?



"Saved" chairs on deck that sit empty for more than an hour
Children with swim diapers in the pools
Children "swimming" and "diving underwater" in hot tubs


----------



## DahliaRW

Tomlyger said:


> Just read the Full Board... Wow Just awesome... On my People Watching Bingo Card for or Fantasy Excursion in May We Have
> 
> Thong Bikini (Free Space)
> Old Man Speedo
> Rude / Entitled guest
> Bad Parenting
> Drunken Outburst
> Topless on Ship
> Topless on CC
> Oblivious People on ship we are parked next to
> Clueless Parents about the meaning of Adults only
> What Else should i add or elaborate on?



Large family groups that travel together and have cabins all over the ship and put all the teenage boy cousins in one stateroom far away from the rest of the family.  Wouldn't be a big deal, but apparently these boys had never been taught common courtesy and respect.  They hung out in the room all day, were loud at night ordered room service non-stop and were rude to both the room service people and our room steward on repeated occasions that I witnessed.  They tried to make their lives hard and thought it was funny.  I felt so bad for the CMs that had to deal with them.  And walking by their cabin when they opened the door, smelled soooooooo bad!


----------



## Tomlyger

DahliaRW said:


> Large family groups that travel together and have cabins all over the ship and put all the teenage boy cousins in one stateroom far away from the rest of the family.  Wouldn't be a big deal, but apparently these boys had never been taught common courtesy and respect.  They hung out in the room all day, were loud at night ordered room service non-stop and were rude to both the room service people and our room steward on repeated occasions that I witnessed.  They tried to make their lives hard and thought it was funny.  I felt so bad for the CMs that had to deal with them.  And walking by their cabin when they opened the door, smelled soooooooo bad!



That's just beyond rude....  poor room service probably didn't even get tipped


----------



## DisneYE

Tomlyger said:


> Just read the Full Board... Wow Just awesome... On my People Watching Bingo Card for or Fantasy Excursion in May We Have
> 
> Thong Bikini (Free Space)
> Old Man Speedo
> Rude / Entitled guest
> Bad Parenting
> Drunken Outburst
> Topless on Ship
> Topless on CC



Give me the topless and the old man speedos any day over the people who get into the pools dressed with shirts and "pool shoes"...huge pet peeve...going in the pool? sorry no shirt and no shoes...I'm sorry if you're too big or your religion forbids displaying body parts. i don't want to swim with the germs from your shoes or your dirty shirts ..


----------



## reimero

DisneYE said:


> Give me the topless and the old man speedos any day over the people who get into the pools dressed with shirts and "pool shoes"...huge pet peeve...going in the pool? sorry no shirt and no shoes...I'm sorry if you're too big or your religion forbids displaying body parts. i don't want to swim with the germs from your shoes or your dirty shirts ..



I wear shirts in the pool.  I don't particularly want to, but I'm one of those unlucky souls for whom sunscreen only goes so far and is at high risk for melanoma.  Sorry to offend your sensibilities, but a few of us don't have many other options.


----------



## Gilland18

The germs on someone's shoes or shirt is the least of my worries in the pool!


----------



## Zeppelin

yes..women, usually from South America, wearing thong bathing suits when they really should not be wearing thong bathing suits (you fill in the blanks)...i usually say to myself "i'm shocked she's wearing that"....

i'd post a picture but its dinner time in most parts of America....


----------



## Zeppelin

Cruisin'goose said:


> On a Disney booked excursion ( I know DCL doesn't have all control but some discretion re who they use would be nice) we encountered a little more island experience than I would have liked.
> The crew on the catamaran announced we were on an island that didn't require clothing and if anyone would like they were more than welcome to remove some.  A group of 3 or 4 women decided they would rather sunbath without, and proceded to remove tops. *not an experience I needed with my 10 & 12 yr olds observing. *  (I didn't wait to see if they removed any more, we changed seats.)



i'm sure they'll never forget this....where are all these half naked women when i cruise???


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

DisneYE said:


> I'm sorry if you're too big or your religion forbids displaying body parts.



Wow.just wow.


----------



## Zeppelin

DisneYE said:


> Give me the topless and the old man speedos any day over the people who get into the pools dressed with shirts and "pool shoes"...huge pet peeve...going in the pool? sorry no shirt and no shoes...I'm sorry if you're too big or your religion forbids displaying body parts. i don't want to swim with the germs from your shoes or your dirty shirts ..



why- peoples bare feet are that much cleaner???


----------



## mypixiedust

I love this!!!!!


----------



## Made Up Name

DisneYE said:


> Give me the topless and the old man speedos any day over the people who get into the pools dressed with shirts and "pool shoes"...huge pet peeve...going in the pool? sorry no shirt and no shoes...I'm sorry if you're too big or your religion forbids displaying body parts. i don't want to swim with the germs from your shoes or your dirty shirts ..



You probably don't want to swim in people's pee either, but you will.


----------



## aan1701

DisneYE said:


> Give me the topless and the old man speedos any day over the people who get into the pools dressed with shirts and "pool shoes"...huge pet peeve...going in the pool? sorry no shirt and no shoes...I'm sorry if you're too big or your religion forbids displaying body parts. i don't want to swim with the germs from your shoes or your dirty shirts ..


Sorry to offend you but I will always wear my rash guard in the pool because sunscreen really doesn't work for me.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SuperDry

DisneYE said:


> people who get into the pools dressed with shirts ...huge pet peeve...going in the pool? sorry no shirt



Goofy wears a shirt when swimming.  Just sayin'.


----------



## chris31997

SuperDry said:


> Goofy wears a shirt when swimming.  Just sayin'.


----------



## DahliaRW

DisneYE said:


> Give me the topless and the old man speedos any day over the people who get into the pools dressed with shirts and "pool shoes"...huge pet peeve...going in the pool? sorry no shirt and no shoes...I'm sorry if you're too big or your religion forbids displaying body parts. i don't want to swim with the germs from your shoes or your dirty shirts ..



I personally find rash guards to be different from cotton t-shirts - but my kids wear rash guards in the pool - they burn easily.


----------



## Laura24

Hot tub being used by an overly hairy (body) man for grooming himself. Rub a dub, scrub, scrub.....was gross.


----------



## mcmckuf

DahliaRW said:


> I personally find rash guards to be different from cotton t-shirts - but my kids wear rash guards in the pool - they burn easily.



I second this. Having seen relatives with major skin cancer late in their lives we generally wear rash guards ( swim shirts) whenever out in the sun on the water. These are specially made of spandex and nylon for water use to prevent burning and no, are not the same shirts we wear when out of the pools....SPF is equal to 50 and really does a great job. Not once have my kids been burned where protected by the shirt. Sun burn at early ages is a serious risk factor for cancer later in life. 

3 cruises back many around us were complaining of jelly fish stings in the water at CC...we didn't even notice...


----------



## lorimay

DisneYE said:


> Give me the topless and the old man speedos any day over the people who get into the pools dressed with shirts and "pool shoes"...huge pet peeve...going in the pool? sorry no shirt and no shoes...I'm sorry if you're too big or your religion forbids displaying body parts. i don't want to swim with the germs from your shoes or your dirty shirts ..





reimero said:


> I wear shirts in the pool.  I don't particularly want to, but I'm one of those unlucky souls for whom sunscreen only goes so far and is at high risk for melanoma.  Sorry to offend your sensibilities, but a few of us don't have many other options.






WOW! T-shirts really?
What the he** is the difference between what  "germs" that are on a bathing suit or a T-shirt? OMG you are too much with some of your comments.

My husband always wears a t-shirt when he swims because he has had more basel-cell carcinomas removed then I can remember in the last 10 years. 
Like the pp poster said sunscreen can only do so much.
You should be worried about so many other things that are happening in that pool.


----------



## DisneYE

lorimay said:


> WOW! T-shirts really?
> What the he** is the difference between what  "germs" that are on a bathing suit or a T-shirt? OMG you are too much with some of your comments.
> 
> My husband always wears a t-shirt when he swims because he has had more basel-cell carcinomas removed then I can remember in the last 10 years.
> Like the pp poster said sunscreen can only do so much.
> You should be worried about so many other things that are happening in that pool.




well it's a pet peeve. each has his/her own. 
not so much the tshirts as the shoes...and people who go in the pool with "dresses" (as in pants, fully covered)...usually very religious people or very "big" people.

to stay on topic..
Shocking but not unexpected: nuggets from kids (usually babies) floating in the pool...with the ensuing pool closure for a few hours...


----------



## serenitynow

Wellll ... I made a new friend on our last cruise who had a baby and a three year old. She had been talking about how happy she was to only have one now in diapers, the 3 year old finally being totally potty trained. We were on loungers by the pool and asked if I'd watch Sasha, the three year old while she went to change the baby. I said sure, he was a charming talkative lil boy. While she was gone, Sasha was standing next to the lounge chair chattering away. A lady came up to the lounge chair next to us, put her stuff down and slipped off her cover-up to reveal a thong style swim suit. Quick as a flash, Sasha darted over and patted her behind, proclaiming "that's her Butt" in a VERY loud voice. For about 20 seconds everything just froze, while my mind scrambled about what to do, as this is not my child, but still... So I grabbed his hand and said "no touching" and then the lady said "yes, that is my butt", patted him on the head and laid down the lounger next to us. I was so embarrassed!


----------



## BriarfoxinWA

I was on the Carnival Sensation last week and saw a young girl, about 10 or so, wearing a thong swim suit.  Several mothers had a conversation with her mother about it being inappropriate for her age but it didn't do any good.


----------



## 100AcreWood

BriarfoxinWA said:


> I was on the Carnival Sensation last week and saw a young girl, about 10 or so, wearing a thong swim suit.  Several mothers had a conversation with her mother about it being inappropriate for her age but it didn't do any good.



Whoa!  During one of our trips to Typhoon Lagoon we saw a family whose daughters were only wearing swimsuit bottoms.  They were around 10.  That was a little strange to see and I know different cultures have different norms, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## richw2

mcmckuf said:


> I second this. Having seen relatives with major skin cancer late in their lives we generally wear rash guards ( swim shirts) whenever out in the sun on the water. These are specially made of spandex and nylon for water use to prevent burning and no, are not the same shirts we wear when out of the pools....SPF is equal to 50 and really does a great job. Not once have my kids been burned where protected by the shirt. Sun burn at early ages is a serious risk factor for cancer later in life.
> 
> 3 cruises back many around us were complaining of jelly fish stings in the water at CC...we didn't even notice...



Smart Family!!


----------



## richw2

DisneYE said:


> Give me the topless and the old man speedos any day over the people who get into the pools dressed with shirts and "pool shoes"...huge pet peeve...going in the pool? sorry no shirt and no shoes...I'm sorry if you're too big or your religion forbids displaying body parts. i don't want to swim with the germs from your shoes or your dirty shirts ..



Just curios as to what else offends you..  SMH


----------



## thethreechunks

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Not sure what you mean by no cover at all (do you mean the entire breast was exposed?) but I also have to ask- what would have been the proper place? The bathroom stall or something of that nature? *sigh*  As for the exposed belly- someone said people have different ideas of what is appropriate behavior... if it was ONLY the pregnant belly, it was inappropriate to ask her to cover it up no matter how many children were staring- it was just a belly! They were probably staring because it was so big! But there's nothing wrong with showing a belly, pregnant or not. If you meant her breasts were also exposed, then please say so... but if not, they have no right to ask her to cover up her belly.


Agree 100%


----------



## thethreechunks

aprilgail2 said:


> I dont think they should have to breastfeed in the bathroom stall but a little discretion would be nice.  I was on a plane and the lady next to my 11 year old god son just whiped her breast right out there and breastfed...he was so embarrassed and he was stuck there next to her on the plane the whole time she did that...a little cover up,, blanket etc would have been nice!



I'm sure it was not her choice to have your eleven year old god son be uncomfortable. However feeding a baby takes precedence over anyone else's comfort. I'm sure if it was that traumatic someone in the family could have switched seats with him. Also the term 'whipping it out' is very misleading. It implies a very deliberate movement of flashing her breast in a careless way.  I'm sure that was not the case. Of she had not breastfed baby would have screamed and then your complaint was that there was a screaming baby on the flight. I would take quiet content nursling over screaming hungry baby, and I'm sure so would your god son.


----------



## thethreechunks

banderson said:


> Great stories here but this one seems out of place, especially for a cruise line that's geared to families, which BTW happen to include kids.  As a mom who breastfed both children for an entire year, I proudly quote my very wise grandfather, "That's what God gave women breasts for. No one makes me hide when I have a cup of tea, why should my grandson have to hide under a blanket when he's hungry." This was the reprimand he gave my uncle (my grandfather's son) when my uncle suggested I might want to feed my son somewhere else in the house during a visit to my grandparents. I was never prouder of my grandfather than at that very moment!  I never aimed to flash while breastfeeding but I never covered up either and made my son "drink in the dark".



Very wise grandfather indeed! You put it very well


----------



## thethreechunks

brack said:


> Call me a prude if you will but your examples are not of equal value. Drinking from a tea cup is not the same as a breast. The good Lord also gave me an appendage for a natural function but it would not be appropriate to do this on deck 10 or 4 over the side of the ship for all to see.



Breast feeding and urinating? Really? That is why breast feeding rates in the US are a joke. Ignorance and misinformation.


----------



## thethreechunks

banderson said:


> Granted, I am a big advocate of breastfeeding and I cannot imagine anyone being offended or even bothered by seeing something so "normal". There are limits naturally and as I stated I never once made a point to flash no matter where I breastfed, at home or away. A mother must feed her child but that doesn't warrant her offering everyone and anyone around a free peep show. God knows that there are enough creeps out there who would purposely look for the thrill of it.  That being said, it amazes me that no one would ever consider giving a nod of disapproval to a scantily clad, good-looking, fit woman prancing around the pool in a thong or a string bikini, despite the fact that she is probably exposing more "skin" than a woman breastfeeding an infant. It begs the question of whether we in North America now accept to see a woman's body only as a source of pleasure, but not as a source of life/nourishment.  Come on...unless you're going out of your way to look rather than finding something more interesting to look at, what do you really see? A quick flash of a nipple until the kid latches on - that's mere milliseconds if the kid is truly hungry. Or maybe a few square inches of untanned skin? Get a middle aged man with a belly to bend over and you're likely to see more than that...  Here's an interesting piece of science. An infant's vision is limited to about 12 inches in the early months, which as nature would have it is roughly the distance between a mother's face and an infant's face during breastfeeding. Study after study shows that the bonding that occurs during breastfeeding contributes to a child's sense of security in his first relationship with another human. And we want to put a blanket over the kid's head? And in doing so, we hope to achieve what? Make all the onlookers happy? Get a head start at trying to produce another mixed up kid? Haven't we all produced enough of those already?  For all those "oh my God, is she really breastfeeding in public" posts, I'll use the word my son uses whenever he hears something completely ludicrous : "Whatever..."  Sorry for the long post, but I couldn't let this one pass...


Perfect. Thank you for writing the exact same thing I was thinking.


----------



## DisneYE

richw2 said:


> Just curios as to what else offends you..  SMH



not much else.. e.g: i can pretty much take on all the crazies from the MDR thread...
i don't know why you SYH... you're ok with people going in the pool almost fully dressed with pool shoes? as in, pants, shirts and shoes? i thought in pools you're supposed to go in swimming suits, that's why they were invented...if you're really self conscious or your god is offended if you show some skin, why go to the pool in the first place?


----------



## Disney Canadian

DisneYE said:


> not much else.. e.g: i can pretty much take on all the crazies from the MDR thread...
> i don't know why you SYH... you're ok with people going in the pool almost fully dressed with pool shoes? as in, pants, shirts and shoes? i thought in pools you're supposed to go in swimming suits, that's why they were invented...if you're really self conscious or your god is offended if you show some skin, why go to the pool in the first place?



If you are offended by the "outfits" worn by others in the pool, why do you go to the pool in the first place?  Your posts about this in at least 2 forums are offensive and ignorant.  Because you're self conscious or due to your religion, you can't go swimming because you will be offended?  I will take my chances, thank you.


----------



## Zeppelin

Disney Canadian said:


> If you are offended by the "outfits" worn by others in the pool, why do you go to the pool in the first place?  Your posts about this in at least 2 forums are offensive and ignorant.  Because you're self conscious or due to your religion, you can't go swimming because you will be offended?  I will take my chances, thank you.



i'm late to a party i don't intend to attend...but someone who can't go swimming due to their conscious or religion is on a cruise forum??? 

isn't that comparable to someone who doesn't like being cold going on a skiing trip??


----------



## Zeppelin

serenitynow said:


> Wellll ... I made a new friend on our last cruise who had a baby and a three year old. She had been talking about how happy she was to only have one now in diapers, the 3 year old finally being totally potty trained. We were on loungers by the pool and asked if I'd watch Sasha, the three year old while she went to change the baby. I said sure, he was a charming talkative lil boy. While she was gone, Sasha was standing next to the lounge chair chattering away. A lady came up to the lounge chair next to us, put her stuff down and slipped off her cover-up to reveal a thong style swim suit. Quick as a flash, Sasha darted over and patted her behind, proclaiming "that's her Butt" in a VERY loud voice. For about 20 seconds everything just froze, while my mind scrambled about what to do, as this is not my child, but still... So I grabbed his hand and said "no touching" and then the lady said "yes, that is my butt", patted him on the head and laid down the lounger next to us. I was so embarrassed!



that's hysterical!!!  funny thing is everyone probably thought it was your kid....


----------



## AliceIn

DisneYE said:


> well it's a pet peeve. each has his/her own.
> not so much the tshirts as the shoes...and people who go in the pool with "dresses" (as in pants, fully covered)...usually very religious people or very "big" people.



Wow.  So sorry other people adhering to their religious beliefs is so annoying to you.  

I think it's shocking that anyone could be disgusted by this.  Modest swimwear is no less hygienic than any other swimwear.


----------



## Zeppelin

DisneYE said:


> well it's a pet peeve. each has his/her own.
> not so much the tshirts as the shoes..*.and people who go in the pool with "dresses" (as in pants, fully covered)...usually very religious people or very "big" people...*.



or very drunk....


----------



## MHTorringjan

JRLINK3 said:


> Have you ever seen anything completely shocking and unexpected on a cruise?  This might be fun!



So, I know I'm coming to this thread a bit late, but we saw something on the cruise before last that was indeed very surprising. We were waiting in line at customer service on the Dream for a lost baggage report and someone was coming by to claim their luggage. Turns out it had been held because they had brought a chainsaw on board. I swear to goodness, I am not kidding. Kind of wish I was. I still wonder to this day what the story was behind that...


----------



## muse7mom

MHTorringjan said:


> So, I know I'm coming to this thread a bit late, but we saw something on the cruise before last that was indeed very surprising. We were waiting in line at customer service on the Dream for a lost baggage report and someone was coming by to claim their luggage. Turns out it had been held because they had brought a chainsaw on board. I swear to goodness, I am not kidding. Kind of wish I was. I still wonder to this day what the story was behind that...



I'm really wanting to know why the chainsaw was packed.  I'm hoping he or she is on this board and can tell us!  Pretty please?


----------



## DahliaRW

muse7mom said:


> I'm really wanting to know why the chainsaw was packed.  I'm hoping he or she is on this board and can tell us!  Pretty please?



Ditto!  I could see something unexpected ending up in my luggage if one of my kids decide to put something in when I wasn't looking, but a chainsaw is 1) too big for me to not notice and 2) even if we had one, it would not be where they could reach it!


----------



## PizzieDuster

muse7mom said:


> I'm really wanting to know why the chainsaw was packed.  I'm hoping he or she is on this board and can tell us!  Pretty please?



Training for ice sculptures?


----------



## Disney Canadian

Zeppelin said:


> i'm late to a party i don't intend to attend...but someone who can't go swimming due to their conscious or religion is on a cruise forum???
> 
> isn't that comparable to someone who doesn't like being cold going on a skiing trip??



They do want to swim, that is the point.  The person I was speaking to, has an issue and is in fact "disgusted" by self conscious and religious people wearing what they feel comfortable in into the pool, due to hygiene of all things.  There are far worse things in the pool than someone in a tshirt.


----------



## twindaddy

Wow, I really need to start scoring myself. I get to offend so many of the busy bodies with my cruise behavior. I do things like

1. Tip the porter
2. Leave me room service tray in the hall when I am done 
3. Wear a collared short and black jeans to dinner, sometimes even on formal night  
3. Bring bottled water on board 

And the latest way to offend, I often wear a shirt in the pool



a. I dont want a sunburn
b. I have a hairy back, no one (even me) wants to see that

Here are the main shocking things I see on a cruise. 

1. People treating the dining staff poorly
2. People pushing their way onto the elevator before I can even get off
3. On the last day, the crew expects me to leave the ship.


----------



## NavyBlue4Eight

53 pages!!  That was a lot of reading.
My DH and I took a Carnival cruise in 2007 (6 nights) and I (sadly) have nothing good to report.  Something strange may have happened, but it was not memorable - all in all, a great first cruise!  Uneventful, but very nice. 

However, we're booked on the Wonder in November.  Never fear, I'll have my crazy people BINGO card ready and my camera handy at all times!!


----------



## LenaN4fun

twindaddy said:


> Wow, I really need to start scoring myself. I get to offend so many of the busy bodies with my cruise behavior. I do things like  1. Tip the porter 2. Leave me room service tray in the hall when I am done  3. Wear a collared short and black jeans to dinner, sometimes even on formal night   3. Bring bottled water on board   And the latest way to offend, I often wear a shirt in the pool    a. I dont want a sunburn b. I have a hairy back, no one (even me) wants to see that  Here are the main shocking things I see on a cruise.  1. People treating the dining staff poorly 2. People pushing their way onto the elevator before I can even get off 3. On the last day, the crew expects me to leave the ship.



Love it!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Oh, I think I can contribute now!
We went on the Fantasy for Spring Break.  My son and I were standing in line to see the princesses, and Aladdin was standing towards the middle of the line before the first princess.  My son and I finally made it to him and handed him our autograph book, when an elderly woman came up to Aladdin and shooed my son out of the picture so she could take a picture of Aladdin! I was too flabbergasted to say anything.  I looked at the people behind me and in front of me, and they were too stunned to speak also.  The lady in front of me finally said that now she had seen everything.


----------



## Zeppelin

My2Qtz0205 said:


> Oh, I think I can contribute now!
> We went on the Fantasy for Spring Break.  My son and I were standing in line to see the princesses, and Aladdin was standing towards the middle of the line before the first princess.  My son and I finally made it to him and handed him our autograph book, when an elderly woman came up to Aladdin and shooed my son out of the picture so she could take a picture of Aladdin! I was too flabbergasted to say anything.  I looked at the people behind me and in front of me, and they were too stunned to speak also.  The lady in front of me finally said that now she had seen everything.



I've had this issue in the past, though only on the final night of the cruise where there are no official photographers- you know when they say "characters will be available for 20 minutes" right before the "See You Real Soon" party....one time I "accidentally" knocked (re: light body check) away one person who attempted to cut the line and another time sternly said in above average tone "no cutting the line"....

sorry- have to treat people the way they treat others...


----------



## geoly1

I can't think of one thing I have a pet peeve about but have truly enjoyed this thread! 
I Don't let my kids run wild 
Tip everyone, a lot, all the time


----------



## PizzieDuster

geoly1 said:


> I can't think of one thing I have a pet peeve about but have truly enjoyed this thread!
> I Don't let my kids run wild
> Tip everyone, a lot, all the time ��
> Don't go in the pools or hot tubs... dressed or undressed...
> Go early to shows, pirate night & show up on time for dinner ...
> Take photos with the characters ...just one ...with the whole family!
> Dress appropriately for MDR and palo
> We are the perfect Disney family ..lol!
> Do we win a free cruise ? Lmfao��



 I love your take photos, just one, with the whole family!!  Someone get geoly1 a free cruise


----------



## taswira

geoly1 said:


> I can't think of one thing I have a pet peeve about but have truly enjoyed this thread!
> I Don't let my kids run wild
> Tip everyone, a lot, all the time


----------



## TravelBugg

The most shocking and unepected thing we've seen was a girl on the top deck (not the adult area) of the Carnival Freedom wearing a very short flowy skirt and no panties. The wind was blowing very strongly and nothing was left to the imagination.


----------



## jstewartgt

On our cruise in March we saw two ladies on the Carnival ship next to us taking nude pictures of each other on the balcony with the Dream as a back drop.  

I'm guessing they had been drinking a bit earlier that morning


----------



## Bookwood

I have to thank everyone on this thread, great reading kept me entertained on what I figured to be a really long school day.  (I leave for my Fantasy cruise early tomorrow morning.) This thread got me through to 6th period and I'm not overwraught yet waiting for the day to end.


----------



## snarfieca

DisneYE said:


> not much else.. e.g: i can pretty much take on all the crazies from the MDR thread...
> i don't know why you SYH... you're ok with people going in the pool almost fully dressed with pool shoes? as in, pants, shirts and shoes? i thought in pools you're supposed to go in swimming suits, that's why they were invented...if you're really self conscious or your god is offended if you show some skin, why go to the pool in the first place?



When we were at one of the waterparks; Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon; we saw a lady from one of the Muslim countries where the ladies have to be fully covered except her eyes. She was wearing a full body suit; like a jumpsuit; and her head and most of her face were covered. She looked like she was having fun.

Brenda
from MB


----------



## BrookeMQ

On our second cruise we had a stop in St. Maarten.  We were walking along the beach that was close to the ships.  We wanted a nice picture of us with that blue water.  

There was a couple who we ran into that said they were on their honeymoon.  They eventually go in the water and were kissing with the girl sitting in the guys lap.  It then progressed to much more than that.  Maybe they conceived a honeymoon baby?!  My husband and I just kept walking, not that they cared about privacy


----------



## snarfieca

Finally finished reading this. People saw very interesting things.

We've had 5 cruises on the Wonder and I guess judging by what others saw; quite boring. (thankfully)

I'd have to say my contribution is:
On our last cruise, we were a couple of tables away from a family with a number of well mannered children. Then I saw they were all watching cartoons on Ipads.

I guess we went to too many movies. I'll keep my eyes open on our next cruise in Dec.

Brenda
from MB


----------



## dbarker

I really haven't seen anything shocking on our cruises.

Clothes in the Pool...........I would much rather see a kid with a t-shirt on in the pool than see the same kid with a horrible sun burn.  I'm a natural blonde, DH is a red-head.  We burn.  We wear a t-shirt over our swim suits.  Besides, there's enough chlorine in those pools to kill most anything that might be on my clothing.


----------



## magickid

This has to be one of the best threads around! I can't stop laughing


----------



## Ofinn

Rash guard shirts are designed for swimming. Surfers wear them. I see nothing wrong with wearing them in a pool. It's easier and probably healthier than reapplying sunscreen all day long. Sunscreen has a lot of chemicals in it that may or may not be harmful. I do know sunburns are not fun.


----------



## Unforgiven

Ofinn said:


> Rash guard shirts are designed for swimming. Surfers wear them. I see nothing wrong with wearing them in a pool. It's easier and probably healthier than reapplying sunscreen all day long. Sunscreen has a lot of chemicals in it that may or may not be harmful. I do know sunburns are not fun.




I dont undestand how anyone could find a rash shirt unhygenic anyway?

Are knee length boardshorts less hygenic than speedos?

I dont get it, maybe I'm missing something here?


----------



## Mirax

I am allergic to sunscreen so I wear rash guards in the pool!  Would much rather everybody wear rash guards then see sunscreen film floating on the top of pools.


----------



## twindaddy

Unforgiven said:


> I dont undestand how anyone could find a rash shirt unhygenic anyway?
> 
> Are knee length boardshorts less hygenic than speedos?
> 
> I dont get it, maybe I'm missing something here?



The post about rash guards was missing a main component: common sense
That is why you do not get it


----------



## asemaria

Unforgiven said:


> I dont undestand how anyone could find a rash shirt unhygenic anyway?  Are knee length boardshorts less hygenic than speedos?  I dont get it, maybe I'm missing something here?



Well, maybe I'm wrong, but I read the post about clothes in the pool as "normal clothes" not rashguards or any type of swimwear.
I have seen people in dirty t-shirts going in the pool with the shirt on, that is unhygenic. I have seen a lot of teens at the local pool with their underwear showing underneath their swimshorts. Yuck! 
One time I saw a man eating a messy sandwich, wiping his dirty hands on his T-shirt and then he got into the pool with his T-shirt still on. His way of doing his laundry?


----------



## DisneYE

asemaria said:


> Well, maybe I'm wrong, but I read the post about clothes in the pool as "normal clothes" not rashguards or any type of swimwear.
> I have seen people in dirty t-shirts going in the pool with the shirt on, that is unhygenic. I have seen a lot of teens at the local pool with their underwear showing underneath their swimshorts. Yuck!
> One time I saw a man eating a messy sandwich, wiping his dirty hands on his T-shirt and then he got into the pool with his T-shirt still on. His way of doing his laundry?



this.
and those pool shoes...not shocking..but inconsiderate. 
ppl walk around with them everywhere (including bathrooms, standing on top of urine-i've seen it) and then go in the pool. that is the most disgusting thing. pool shoes should be banned. they are as unhygienic as diapers.


----------



## disprincess4ever

DisneYE said:


> this.
> and those pool shoes...not shocking..but inconsiderate.
> ppl walk around with them everywhere (including bathrooms, standing on top of urine-i've seen it) and then go in the pool. that is the most disgusting thing. pool shoes should be banned. they are as unhygienic as diapers.



They should be banned from pools, but in water parks I think pool shoes are fine. In the water park, either people are going to have dirty shoes or dirty feet. To me they're both the same. I'm a lifeguard and I can tell you that no pool is actually "clean". Sure they're safe and fine to swim in, but they contain enough germs and sunscreen and icky stuff in them that you really should take a shower right when you get out! This whole debate over hygiene of clothes is pointless. If you're worried about cleanliness, why go in a pool in the first place?


----------



## psimon

disprincess4ever said:


> .... If you're worried about cleanliness, why go in a pool in the first place?



With that logic, which is probably true, you could say that about ocean water as well. At least, in a pool, you are pretty much guaranteed not to find medical waste! 

---Paul in southern NJ


----------



## DahliaRW

DisneYE said:


> this.
> and those pool shoes...not shocking..but inconsiderate.
> ppl walk around with them everywhere (including bathrooms, standing on top of urine-i've seen it) and then go in the pool. that is the most disgusting thing. pool shoes should be banned. they are as unhygienic as diapers.



People go to the bathroom, sit their bottoms on the dirty toilet seats, then go get in the pool.  When you sit on a toilet, think about what your pants are touching on the toilet, that's what swim trunks/suits will touch too. Just sayin'.


----------



## twindaddy

DahliaRW said:


> People go to the bathroom, sit their bottoms on the dirty toilet seats, then go get in the pool.  When you sit on a toilet, think about what your pants are touching on the toilet, that's what swim trunks/suits will touch too. Just sayin'.



They are touching what the person before me pants touched. Most people poop and pee IN the toilet, or at least make sure the seat is clean, before they sit down, if the person before them had aim problems. 

The water you are swimming in goes into your swim suit and cleans those innner areas, if you really want to get gross...even if you take a shower, water is splashing around in all the crevices and canyons on your body, no matter what you are or are not wearing. 

Wait, I got it, there should be a DCL staff member standing pool side that issues everyone brand new, sterile swimming garments after spraying them with DDT and Bleach before they enter the pool. When they exit the pool, a different case member burns the used swim clothes. 

I still do not see how me wearing a t-shirt causes the introduction of anything into a pool that is not already there and much grosser.


----------



## bringmethathorizon

just dont get in the pool.
we have one in the back yard and it is a full time job keeping it clean.
dont like public pools,dd will get in them from time to time but not me too many kids.


----------



## TeeVeeTD

If you are concerned about swimming in pools, at least they are chlorinated. Definitely, don't swim in the ocean it has fish poop in it.


----------



## MsJiminyCricket

asemaria said:


> Well, maybe I'm wrong, but I read the post about clothes in the pool as "normal clothes" not rashguards or any type of swimwear. I have seen people in dirty t-shirts going in the pool with the shirt on, that is unhygenic. I have seen a lot of teens at the local pool with their underwear showing underneath their swimshorts. Yuck! One time I saw a man eating a messy sandwich, wiping his dirty hands on his T-shirt and then he got into the pool with his T-shirt still on. His way of doing his laundry?



I'm not sure how any of these options is any dirtier than the things found in the ocean at the beach. How do you know that the undergarments showing aren't clean? If people choose to swim in communal waters, these are pretty common issues.


----------



## Suger Mag

Early on in my training as a scientist... I went through a germaphobe phase...,.then realized just how futile it was. IMHO... I would think that the little bits of mustard and ketchup from a dirty T shirt would be among the least of my 'unhygenic' concerns in a public pool...


----------



## com_op_2000

Can we get back to the fun topics and get away from the poop discussion?


----------



## mills10

com_op_2000 said:


> Can we get back to the fun topics and get away from the poop discussion?



Agreed! Thank You!


----------



## psimon

com_op_2000 said:


> Can we get back to the fun topics and get away from the poop discussion?



 Thank you!


----------



## twindaddy

You are right, we need to wipe away that terrible poop discussion. Lets just flush it down the drain. 

I teach middle school, sometimes I forget not every topic of conversation in the world is about farts, crushes, or how One Direction sucks / we love them.


----------



## Terapin

I just wanted to add that these little exposures to bacteria and germs keep us healthy   Your immune system needs to be challenged to stay healthy.  Average, everyday exposures are paramount to good health and also introduce good bacteria which we need to fight the baddies.  There is good research to show that kids exposed to dirt and animals have lower allergies later on in life.

Anyhow, all to say: don't fear all germs.  Fear them in big amounts, and fear the ones that can really make you sick.  And wash your hands before eating, and stop touching your face (it's amazing how often in a day one touches their face, and your mouth is a common route for illness).

Back to the topic:  the worse thing I have seen on a cruise?  Someone missing the boat at port.  I really felt for them. The boat pulled away and they didn't make it in time.


----------



## com_op_2000

Time for a bump?
Any new experiences?


----------



## wendlle

I don't make too many posts but feel that while this thread started off funny it has now turned down right nasty!
People keep saying how they don't want to see "fat and hairy" people but then say that they shouldn't wear T-shirts in the pool either! Maybe they should be banned from cruising so you can feel more comfortable??

I wear a T-shirt because my skin is more pale than anyone else's on the planet I like to call it "see-thru" I burn going to my clothesline. I am however thin. Is this acceptable? I have no idea. 

I'm really sick of people saying on one hand that we should all be happy with who we are and then on another saying how they are disgusted by various traits that people have. 

Sorry but it just made me a little mad.


----------



## redwings30

wendlle said:


> I don't make too many posts but feel that while this thread started off funny it has now turned down right nasty! People keep saying how they don't want to see "fat and hairy" people but then say that they shouldn't wear T-shirts in the pool either! Maybe they should be banned from cruising so you can feel more comfortable??  I wear a T-shirt because my skin is more pale than anyone else's on the planet I like to call it "see-thru" I burn going to my clothesline. I am however thin. Is this acceptable? I have no idea.  I'm really sick of people saying on one hand that we should all be happy with who we are and then on another saying how they are disgusted by various traits that people have.  Sorry but it just made me a little mad.



Agreed!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

wendlle said:


> I don't make too many posts but feel that while this thread started off funny it has now turned down right nasty! People keep saying how they don't want to see "fat and hairy" people but then say that they shouldn't wear T-shirts in the pool either! Maybe they should be banned from cruising so you can feel more comfortable??  I wear a T-shirt because my skin is more pale than anyone else's on the planet I like to call it "see-thru" I burn going to my clothesline. I am however thin. Is this acceptable? I have no idea.  I'm really sick of people saying on one hand that we should all be happy with who we are and then on another saying how they are disgusted by various traits that people have.  Sorry but it just made me a little mad.



Well said, kudos to you.


----------



## twindaddy

wendlle said:


> I don't make too many posts but feel that while this thread started off funny it has now turned down right nasty!
> People keep saying how they don't want to see "fat and hairy" people but then say that they shouldn't wear T-shirts in the pool either! Maybe they should be banned from cruising so you can feel more comfortable??
> 
> I wear a T-shirt because my skin is more pale than anyone else's on the planet I like to call it "see-thru" I burn going to my clothesline. I am however thin. Is this acceptable? I have no idea.
> 
> I'm really sick of people saying on one hand that we should all be happy with who we are and then on another saying how they are disgusted by various traits that people have.
> 
> Sorry but it just made me a little mad.



From what I can tell, that was just one person. No need to worry. 

One of the things I love about Disney Cruises is there are far more people with curves, hair, stretch marks, ECt than by your typical pool. 

Wear your shirt (like I do!) and have a great cruise!


----------



## cdnfamily

We have been fortunate enough to have been on several DCL cruise over the past few years. It ssems that every cruise we experience something ...

On one trip, We were halted by the Coast Guard when we spotted a makeshift raft with Cuban nationals. Although i am not familiar with marine law i heard that we had to stand watch to ensure they were okay until the coast guard  had arrived. 

On another, We had to turn around and head back to Key West for a passenger emergency. This put us behind the rest of our trip.

On yet another we had a medical emergency that could not wait, so we had a patient transfer at sea with the US coast guard while at sea.

On our 3 day Bahama cruise, every single day of the cruise the small pool was closed down for a "spoil" in the pool. Thank goodness my kids are older otherwise Imwould have been annoyed.

We got diverted from a mexico port to the bahamas because of the swine flu. Got to bahamas and 8 seconds off the ship, one of the locals offered to "fly us to the moon".  Turned around and got right back on the ship !

I am not sure that any of our scheduled cruises has started and finished as scheduled !


----------



## TAK

cdnfamily said:


> We got diverted from a mexico port to the bahamas because of the swine flu. Got to bahamas and 8 seconds off the ship, one of the locals offered to "fly us to the moon".  Turned around and got right back on the ship !  I am not sure that any of our scheduled cruises has started and finished as scheduled !



I feel like a dork for asking but I have no idea what this means! (Other than, it's a Frank Sinatra song I like, lol)


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

I too would like to know what fly us to the moon means.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Club Disney Chandler said:


> I too would like to know what fly us to the moon means.



Yeah, I'm curious to know if he had an actual spacecraft or if the trip was in his his pocket(and I'm guessing the latter)


----------



## jedijill

I'm guessing they were offered drugs.

Jill in CO


----------



## katiefried

On our cruise my mom said she was walking in that hallway on the Dream between Royal Palace and Animators Palate. She saw a dad pushing his son in an umbrella stroller up and down the hallway. The son was clearly older and too big for the stroller (maybe over 7) but she didn't think much of it, figured it belonged to a younger sibling. All of a sudden, as people were starting to exit one of those dining rooms from dinner, a woman approached them and said that was her granddaughter's stroller! The dad said something to her like "My mistake" and they gave her the stroller back. She must have left it outside the dining room during dinner and these people decided to take it for a spin!


----------



## cdnfamily

Yes it was drugs ! And i have to say I was quite suprised as we were with our young children.  Not a great first impression .


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

cdnfamily said:


> Yes it was drugs ! And i have to say I was quite suprised as we were with our young children.  Not a great first impression .



We felt this way too about not so discreet offer to buy drugs in Jamaica while on a non-DCL cruise.

When a future cruise was rerouted to Jamaica due to hurricane damage in Costa Maya, we opted to stay on the ship.  Had we known in advance we would have chosen a different cruise but we weren't informed until checking in at the port.


----------



## mpetersen

cdnfamily said:


> Yes it was drugs ! And i have to say I was quite suprised as we were with our young children.  Not a great first impression .



My DH had this happen on our honeymoon cruise . He got off the boat in Nassau looking to buy a Harley Tshirt  and was offered cocaine. It's funny bc he's a police officer...


----------



## 100AcreWood

cdnfamily said:


> Yes it was drugs ! And i have to say I was quite suprised as we were with our young children.  Not a great first impression .



The same thing happened to us on a trip to Kauai.  We visited the waterfall that was in the intro to Fantasy Island (just dated myself there) and a local was hanging out trying to sell drugs to tourists.


----------



## snchpnz

Yeah, I think the drug thing happens in almost every port. I had the same thing happen to me in Mexico while browsing the little shops outside the Tulum ruins.


----------



## mmouse37

Drug pushers don't care what ship you are from.  We have been offered drugs (and our kids as well) in St. Maarten while on a DCL cruise.  Also in Nassau while on a DCL cruise.

MJ


----------



## RedSox68

100AcreWood said:


> The same thing happened to us on a trip to Kauai.  We visited the waterfall that was in the intro to Fantasy Island (just dated myself there) and a local was hanging out trying to sell drugs to tourists.



That's always so sad to hear this about such a romantic setting like Hawaii.  If I hadn't watched "Dog the Bounty Hunter", I would never have been prepared for what we saw in some of the Hawaiian ports  

Our very first DCL cruise in 2000 stopped in St. Maartin and after our excursion we were sitting on the beach with our young daughter and I couldn't believe how many people came up trying to sell us illegal items.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Honestly the worst port for us was Key West. I don't embarrass easy, but the naked man swimming next to my daughter was the last straw in a very disturbing day there. My dad wanted to have a drink at Original Joes and couldn't finish it due to the illegally lewd behavior of the couple next to him (and he's no prude). I'm from New Orleans and I think the French Quarter was less raunchy


----------



## RedSox68

alaskanabbott said:


> Honestly the worst port for us was Key West. I don't embarrass easy, but the naked man swimming next to my daughter was the last straw in a very disturbing day there. My dad wanted to have a drink at Original Joes and couldn't finish it due to the illegally lewd behavior of the couple next to him (and he's no prude). I'm from New Orleans and I think the French Quarter was less raunchy



WOW -- Key West?  I've never been, but I've always pictured it to be so docile     I would have been shocked too


----------



## wcw57

not sure what travel brochures you have been reading but "docile" is not a word ever used when describing Key West


----------



## NCConch

RedSox68 said:


> WOW -- Key West?  I've never been, but I've always pictured it to be so docile     I would have been shocked too


You don't want to be KW for Fantasy Fest - October. We were there (by accident) close to 20 years ago and I am pretty sure it had not cleaned up any.


----------



## RedSox68

wcw57 said:


> not sure what travel brochures you have been reading but "docile" is not a word ever used when describing Key West



  Nope, didn't see it in writing.  Just always pictured Bed and breakfasts and serene sunsets       But now I will be prepared for it to be a more "party" town


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

This is one of the reasons we don't go to a public beach all that often. In Nassau, we go to Blue Lagoon, in Cozumel we go to Chankanaab (have to pay to get in), in Jamaica we go to an All Inclusive straight from port, even after our sting ray snorkel catamaran in Grand Cayman we went to a nice 7 Mile beach area called Royal Palms. If you have to pay to get on the property (royal palm would have cost like $3 to get in, it was free for us with our excursion but it's still not very much anyway) than that means its considered private property. Having these excursions or destinations has cut down tremendously on having questionable items hocked at us. You still get a little bit of that if you are in the major transport area getting taxis or something, but it definitely is kept to a minimum. 

We find it is well worth it to pay for a great excursion, after all, you have come all that way, so for us, it isn't always worth it to walk to the closest beach full of bodies and yucky water to pay $10 for a chair or umbrella and have people try to sell us stuff. We would rather pay $55 for a gorgeous catamaran snorkel with amazing fish and peace and quiet (with some island music in there) and not have to have a care in the world... (and places like Chankanaab only cost like $29 to get into for the day and offer snorkeling right there down the steps to a beautiful reef, sea lion shows, and pure paradise.) For even more peace of mind and ease, you can book straight through the cruise line and typically you don't even have to worry about transportation either.

If it's public, than expect public and anyone to be there. If it's a private beach or location, than they can control the security a lot better.


----------



## jrabbit

alaskanabbott said:


> .... My dad wanted to have a drink at Original Joes and couldn't finish it due to the illegally lewd behavior of the couple next to him (and he's no prude). I'm from New Orleans and I think the French Quarter was less raunchy



Man I ALWAYS miss the "interesting"  stuff


----------



## jrabbit

100AcreWood said:


> The same thing happened to us on a trip to Kauai.  We visited the waterfall that was in the intro to Fantasy Island (*just dated myself there*) and a local was hanging out trying to sell drugs to tourists.



That's now legal in several states. 

Da 'plane, Da 'plane ... Corinthian Leather ....


----------



## cdnfamily

I think I find it astonishing because I think of Disney as "milk and cookies" - the cruise is mostly filled with families or other people not looking for a 24 hour party cruise persay, travelling with kids and grandparents, etc.  But I guess they must get some customers otherwise they wouldnt be there selling, which in itself is sad.

Thansk to twinprincessmermaids for the tip about the beaches. We rarely go to the beaches in port for those same reasons, but I will now have to rethink that.

On another note, something shocking or distrubing we witnessed ... We were travelling with my older parents last November out of Miami on the wonder. My parents ended up with the incredible room attendant. She went out of her way to make sure that they had everything they needed all the time, and always recognized myself or my DH, DD, or DS in the hlls and went out of her way to say hello. On day one my parents asked if they could get two navigators  in the room each night. No problem. So on about day 3 we were heading down the hall to visit my folks when we came up to a passenger tearing a strip off her. He called her every racial slur he could think of loudly and proudly in any and every way he could to demean this wonderful lady. And why ?? Because he wanted an extra navigator right then but she didnt have enough to accomodate. She just stood there calmly waiting for a break to explain to him that as soon as she finished with her turn down service she would hand deliver an extra navigator. She offered to call guest services to being one down immediately. She asked if moving forward he would like two sent to his room each night. Nothing. He didnt care. He decided that the two old people ( in the room next to him being my parents) didnt need an extra navigator and that he only wanted that one off the cart. She was so polite to him while he ranted. He finally stormed off and when i approached her it was like nothing had happened, just rolled off her back. I immediately went to guest services to let them know just in case that joker tried to file a complaint. And knowing he would not tip her, we gave her a tip at the end of the trip to say thanks for the great treatment my parents received. 

I think we all encounter some rudeness in our lives or witness some behavior that we may ourselves think is inconsiderrate, but this was beyond that, just so mean.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

NCConch said:


> You don't want to be KW for Fantasy Fest - October. We were there (by accident) close to 20 years ago and I am pretty sure it had not cleaned up any.





RedSox68 said:


> Nope, didn't see it in writing.  Just always pictured Bed and breakfasts and serene sunsets       But now I will be prepared for it to be a more "party" town



We arrived the day after Fantasy Fest on the Magic a few years ago.  We did the little electric cars but booked on our own.  A driver from the company picked us up to take us to the office to get the car.  On the way he explained how he's lived there for 20+ yrs and every year the Fantasy Fest gets raunchier.One woman was shocked/furious for being arrested for having a public threesome on a sidewalk with 2 other men saying, "Hey come on, this is Key West!"  
He also explained how the city has the clean up down to a science so that cruise visitors don't see any of it.  At like 3 am they have a huge crew come out with bull dozers to clear up the trash from the streets & sidewalks.  We didn't see any signs of any party except a shop clerk (the store with the giant flip flop outside) showed me a picture on his cell phone of his poodle that he had its fur dyed bright fuchsia and how we missed a great party.  
I really don't need to go back.


----------



## raymeswh

Was on my honeymoon in 2011, saw 2 parents crushing up multiple benadryl tabs on the table next to us with a butter knife. They swept it into 3 chocolate milk glasses and gave it to their kids! "who wants chocolate milk!"

I was amazed, inspired, and appalled at the same time.


----------



## katiefried

raymeswh said:


> Was on my honeymoon in 2011, saw 2 parents crushing up multiple benadryl tabs on the table next to us with a butter knife. They swept it into 3 chocolate milk glasses and gave it to their kids! "who wants chocolate milk!"  I was amazed, inspired, and appalled at the same time.



My son's pediatrician told us to give him Benadryl for sea sickness on the cruise so maybe that is why these parents did that. The only way we can get him to take any type of medicine is to sneak it in his milk or food so I completely understand!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> We arrived the day after Fantasy Fest on the Magic a few years ago.  We did the little electric cars but booked on our own.  A driver from the company picked us up to take us to the office to get the car.  On the way he explained how he's lived there for 20+ yrs and every year the Fantasy Fest gets raunchier.One woman was shocked/furious for being arrested for having a public threesome on a sidewalk with 2 other men saying, "Hey come on, this is Key West!"
> He also explained how the city has the clean up down to a science so that cruise visitors don't see any of it.  At like 3 am they have a huge crew come out with bull dozers to clear up the trash from the streets & sidewalks.  We didn't see any signs of any party except a shop clerk (the store with the giant flip flop outside) showed me a picture on his cell phone of his poodle that he had its fur dyed bright fuchsia and how we missed a great party.
> I really don't need to go back.



Yeah, our last cruise stopped in Key West.  The last time we were there was over 15 years ago.  Things have definitely changed.  We kept hearing "you just missed a great party" all over town.  But, we did see a very statuesque female (with an extremely bronzed-suntanned body) walking down the street in a string bikini that was the same color as her skin.  I'll tell you, there were many possible neck injuries on our tour bus as we went by her.

And, while DH & I were walking around town after our tour, we passed a couple wearing paint for clothes.  Nothing cloth, just paint.


----------



## DahliaRW

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> This is one of the reasons we don't go to a public beach all that often. In Nassau, we go to Blue Lagoon, in Cozumel we go to Chankanaab (have to pay to get in), in Jamaica we go to an All Inclusive straight from port, even after our sting ray snorkel catamaran in Grand Cayman we went to a nice 7 Mile beach area called Royal Palms. If you have to pay to get on the property (royal palm would have cost like $3 to get in, it was free for us with our excursion but it's still not very much anyway) than that means its considered private property. Having these excursions or destinations has cut down tremendously on having questionable items hocked at us. You still get a little bit of that if you are in the major transport area getting taxis or something, but it definitely is kept to a minimum.
> 
> We find it is well worth it to pay for a great excursion, after all, you have come all that way, so for us, it isn't always worth it to walk to the closest beach full of bodies and yucky water to pay $10 for a chair or umbrella and have people try to sell us stuff. We would rather pay $55 for a gorgeous catamaran snorkel with amazing fish and peace and quiet (with some island music in there) and not have to have a care in the world... (and places like Chankanaab only cost like $29 to get into for the day and offer snorkeling right there down the steps to a beautiful reef, sea lion shows, and pure paradise.) For even more peace of mind and ease, you can book straight through the cruise line and typically you don't even have to worry about transportation either.
> 
> If it's public, than expect public and anyone to be there. If it's a private beach or location, than they can control the security a lot better.



Just because you pay to get in doesn't make it private property.  All of the beaches on Grand Cayman are public and anyone at all has the right to be on them, even if they are in front of a house or hotel.


----------



## twindaddy

cdnfamily said:


> I think I find it astonishing because I think of Disney as "milk and cookies" - the cruise is mostly filled with families or other people not looking for a 24 hour party cruise persay, travelling with kids and grandparents, etc.  But I guess they must get some customers otherwise they wouldnt be there selling, which in itself is sad.
> 
> Thansk to twinprincessmermaids for the tip about the beaches. We rarely go to the beaches in port for those same reasons, but I will now have to rethink that.
> 
> On another note, something shocking or distrubing we witnessed ... We were travelling with my older parents last November out of Miami on the wonder. My parents ended up with the incredible room attendant. She went out of her way to make sure that they had everything they needed all the time, and always recognized myself or my DH, DD, or DS in the hlls and went out of her way to say hello. On day one my parents asked if they could get two navigators  in the room each night. No problem. So on about day 3 we were heading down the hall to visit my folks when we came up to a passenger tearing a strip off her. He called her every racial slur he could think of loudly and proudly in any and every way he could to demean this wonderful lady. And why ?? Because he wanted an extra navigator right then but she didnt have enough to accomodate. She just stood there calmly waiting for a break to explain to him that as soon as she finished with her turn down service she would hand deliver an extra navigator. She offered to call guest services to being one down immediately. She asked if moving forward he would like two sent to his room each night. Nothing. He didnt care. He decided that the two old people ( in the room next to him being my parents) didnt need an extra navigator and that he only wanted that one off the cart. She was so polite to him while he ranted. He finally stormed off and when i approached her it was like nothing had happened, just rolled off her back. I immediately went to guest services to let them know just in case that joker tried to file a complaint. And knowing he would not tip her, we gave her a tip at the end of the trip to say thanks for the great treatment my parents received.
> 
> I think we all encounter some rudeness in our lives or witness some behavior that we may ourselves think is inconsiderrate, but this was beyond that, just so mean.



I have worked in a call center, so I know what it is like to have to roll things right off your back like that....but trust me, it still bothers you. Good for you for going to guest services and letting them know.

This is one case where being a big guy helps, I would have stood between them and hand some kind words for him myself. What a jerk.


----------



## sambycat

just off the wonder 9 night to alaska. first time doing laundry on the ship - actually did laundry twice and the time change worked to my advantage as far as being able to get up early and get out of there quickly....

didnt expect to see the very rotund, older gentleman dressed only in black sweatpants, pulled to the exact maximum circumferential point of his waist rummaging through a suitcase trying to do laundry early one morning..... i mean wedged into the narrow line of washers as well. i guess he had run out of clean shirts?


----------



## MAJPLO

raymeswh said:


> Was on my honeymoon in 2011, saw 2 parents crushing up multiple benadryl tabs on the table next to us with a butter knife. They swept it into 3 chocolate milk glasses and gave it to their kids! "who wants chocolate milk!"
> 
> I was amazed, inspired, and appalled at the same time.



We also use a small dose of children's benedryl for my daughter's severe motion sickness.


----------



## sftnslky

*Last September on the Fantasy there was these "parents" at the table next to us with 2 kids... probably 5 & 3. Well to say the kids were WILD would be an understatement, but nevertheless. On pirate night the parents gave each child two steak knives from the table to play double swords..one in each hand and lunging for the other.  The waiter finally came over with "swords" made out of napkins and exchanged the napkin for the knives...after he left the parents said "It's not like they were really going to hurt themselves"  The following night they only had the 5 year old with them and he was a handful his parents were talking/drinking and ignoring him...so I guess he got tired of it because he stood up in his chair and....wait for it... SLAPPED his Mother across her face and SCREAMED "I was trying to tell you something"  The head waiter came over, chatted with them for a few minutes promised to have their meals delivered to their rooms with a free bottle of wine. We never saw them for  the rest of the cruise. Don't know what really happened to them *


----------



## DWGal210

alaskanabbott said:


> Honestly the worst port for us was Key West. I don't embarrass easy, but the naked man swimming next to my daughter was the last straw in a very disturbing day there. My dad wanted to have a drink at Original Joes and couldn't finish it due to the illegally lewd behavior of the couple next to him (and he's no prude). I'm from New Orleans and I think the French Quarter was less raunchy



We stopped at Key West in January and honestly, I have no desire to go back.  I'm no prude either but the whole place felt very trashy to me.  I was expecting it to be nicer, I don't know why, but it wasn't anything special.


----------



## Ikaikalani

On our first Dis cruise, a New Years Eve cruise aboard the Magic in 2008, our first port was Key West.  Id lived in Key West a few years previous to this visit, so was excited about returnin to my ol stompin grounds.  Well, by noon we were already tippin back our first drink at Bull n Whistle (yes, the stories of party city Key West are very true).  Over the course of the afternoon and into the early evening, we ran into many people/friends and had way too much fun (i.e. drinks).  Ever diligent, I was able to pull us away from the bar in order for us to have enough time to make it back to the ship on time.  BUT, I didnt account for the pit stops along the way into other bars for one more last one or a 'quick shot'.  We'd made it about half of the way to the ship , and just as we were ducking out of another bar and onto Duval street, we got a call from the Disney ship.they were wondering where we were   , and reminded us that the ship was leaving in 15 minutes, with or without us.  Laughing and running we sort of made our way to port, but upon arrival, were too happy to figure out how to get to the actual ship!  I could see the Magics funnel towering over the tops of some buildings, but getting to it was a different story.  Wrong turn after wrong turn, and a near miss of popping into another bar for yet another last one, we made it to the ship with only 2 minutes to spare.  We ran across the gangplank to the cheers of the waiting CMs and a bunch of passengers on the upper decks, who all seemed to be enjoying the show!  We learned later that most everyone aboard knew of our plight and heard about our near miss, including our MDR servers, who were more than happy to keep the jokes commin for the rest of the cruise!  

On our next cruise a year or so later, we were just leaving one of the ports and looking out over the bow, when we caught sight of a couple running after the shipbut it was too late for them and they were left behind.   I couldnt help but think to myself There but for the grace of God go I...the only difference is that they both looked sober


----------



## BonnieF

Joining in - I'm really enjoying these stories - a good way to pass some time while on the couch with a bad back!  The posts are bringing back great memories of my cruises!  Nothing particularly awful comes to mind, but I still laugh when I remember the dad wheeling his double stroller into Quiet Cove on the Fantasy, and beIng told the kids could not stay while he and his wife had their coffee.  He put up a fight, but ultimately lost the battle.  It was comical to see him try to storm off, balancing the drinks and maneuvering the giant stroller.  I said to my husband that in ten years, he would totally understand "adults only" areas!


----------



## jcota

I have a similar story in regards to drugs.  While on my honeymoon, the wife and I had gone on another cruise line.  While in Cancun, we had paid for a "shopping tour" of the city.  While at the downtown city market, I was pulled into a shop by some little dude who said, come in my store.  It was nothing but drug paraphernalia.  Then he offered Coke, and some MJ.  I declined, and then I told him I couldn't do it because of my job.  He then went ballistic  by saying you cop out of my store...  I had to chuckle about this dudes selling techniques.   

It is sad to be approached by some person while you have your family right next to you asking if you want drugs.


----------



## Ikaikalani

jcota said:


> I have a similar story in regards to drugs.  While on my honeymoon, the wife and I had gone on another cruise line.  While in Cancun, we had paid for a "shopping tour" of the city.  While at the downtown city market, I was pulled into a shop by some little dude who said, come in my store.  It was nothing but drug paraphernalia.  Then he offered Coke, and some MJ.  I declined, and then I told him I couldn't do it because of my job.  He then went ballistic  by saying you cop out of my store...  I had to chuckle about this dudes selling techniques.
> 
> It is sad to be approached by some person while you have your family right next to you asking if you want drugs.



You're right, it's very sad.  But, maybe if the situation is forced on someone with their children around, they could take the opportunity to show them by example how to stand up for yourself and just say no....a very valuable lesson to pass to your children


----------



## PizzieDuster

Ikaikalani said:


> On our first Dis cruise, a New Years Eve cruise aboard the Magic in 2008, our first port was Key West.  Id lived in Key West a few years previous to this visit, so was excited about returnin to my ol stompin grounds.  Well, by noon we were already tippin back our first drink at Bull n Whistle (yes, the stories of party city Key West are very true).  Over the course of the afternoon and into the early evening, we ran into many people/friends and had way too much fun (i.e. drinks).  Ever diligent, I was able to pull us away from the bar in order for us to have enough time to make it back to the ship on time.  BUT, I didnt account for the pit stops along the way into other bars for one more last one or a 'quick shot'.  We'd made it about half of the way to the ship , and just as we were ducking out of another bar and onto Duval street, we got a call from the Disney ship.they were wondering where we were   , and reminded us that the ship was leaving in 15 minutes, with or without us.  Laughing and running we sort of made our way to port, but upon arrival, were too happy to figure out how to get to the actual ship!  I could see the Magics funnel towering over the tops of some buildings, but getting to it was a different story.  Wrong turn after wrong turn, and a near miss of popping into another bar for yet another last one, we made it to the ship with only 2 minutes to spare.  We ran across the gangplank to the cheers of the waiting CMs and a bunch of passengers on the upper decks, who all seemed to be enjoying the show!  We learned later that most everyone aboard knew of our plight and heard about our near miss, including our MDR servers, who were more than happy to keep the jokes commin for the rest of the cruise!
> 
> On our next cruise a year or so later, we were just leaving one of the ports and looking out over the bow, when we caught sight of a couple running after the shipbut it was too late for them and they were left behind.   I couldnt help but think to myself There but for the grace of God go I...the only difference is that they both looked sober


 


This sounds like a nightmare I would have the week before the cruise.....trying to get there, trying to get there ~ except in my nightmare I couldn't push the 'answer' button on my cell phone or I keep misdialing.


----------



## CRBADGER

We were on the Wonder this past October and my daughter and I were in line for the princess meet and greet and this man in line in front of us with his wife and daughter (infant) slumped down against the wall (he was in his 20's) and became very ill all of a sudden.   As he tried to get up and walk away to the nearest chair he vomited everywhere!  The medical team came and left with him barely conscious and his wife never left the princess line to see about him!


----------



## psimon

CRBADGER said:


> We were on the Wonder this past October and my daughter and I were in line for the princess meet and greet and this man in line in front of us with his wife and daughter (infant) slumped down against the wall (he was in his 20's) and became very ill all of a sudden.   As he tried to get up and walk away to the nearest chair he vomited everywhere!  The medical team came and left with him barely conscious and his wife never left the princess line to see about him!



Just WOW!


----------



## funforall

timandlesley said:


> Love this thread, I've been laughing my way through it!
> For us, we were on a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy and a guy has his LITTLE terrier type dog with him throughout the entire cruise and would bring him into the dining room nightly. My parents inquired and they said he was a service dog. Tiniest service dog I'd ever seen (owner didn't appear to have any physical limitations, perhaps mental or cognitive issues??). Was surprised he was permitted to bring the little dog into the dining room nightly. It would sit on his lap as he ate every night. He definitely got a lot of looks during the entire cruise.
> Lesley



Maybe he was hearing impaired. Many of the service animals for the hearing impaired are small as they just alert them to sounds


----------



## com_op_2000

Time for a bump, any new experiences?


----------



## asunutgirl

We were on the Dream for Thanksgiving.  We walked out of the dining room one night and noticed that someone had used the crayons that they give the kids to write on the tablecloth!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

asunutgirl said:


> We were on the Dream for Thanksgiving.  We walked out of the dining room one night and noticed that someone had used the crayons that they give the kids to write on the tablecloth!



Not so surprising.  On DCL, I've seen the servers encourage kids to use the crayons to draw on the tablecloths.  I believe they are washable crayons.


----------



## Little Doe

We were on a Panama Canal Disney cruise and we came across the lady with the two bears.   We sat at the same table for lunch and the server placed food in front of the bears but did not talk to them.  The lady was furious that her "children" were not being talked to.  She complained about everything and was very critical to the server.  After she left we talked to the server and told him he had done everything he could have done to please her.  He  stated that even Cast member on all the ships know her as it was her 42 cruise.   Later friends of ours ate at Palo and kept seeing the server talking to what looked like an empty chair -- well our friend got up and walked by and there were the two bears eating at Palo.


----------



## mom4fun

Little Doe said:


> We were on a Panama Canal Disney cruise and we came across the lady with the two bears.   We sat at the same table for lunch and the server placed food in front of the bears but did not talk to them.  The lady was furious that her "children" were not being talked to.  She complained about everything and was very critical to the server.  After she left we talked to the server and told him he had done everything he could have done to please her.  He  stated that even Cast member on all the ships know her as it was her 42 cruise.   Later friends of ours ate at Palo and kept seeing the server talking to what looked like an empty chair -- well our friend got up and walked by and there were the two bears eating at Palo.


I wonder if she paid for them. Do you think they were old enough to be in there? Lol.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

asunutgirl said:


> We were on the Dream for Thanksgiving.  We walked out of the dining room one night and noticed that someone had used the crayons that they give the kids to write on the tablecloth!





PrincessShmoo said:


> Not so surprising.  On DCL, I've seen the servers encourage kids to use the crayons to draw on the tablecloths.  I believe they are washable crayons.



Yes, the crayons are washable.  Our server wrote on our tablecloth with the crayons and encouraged us to do so, even though no one at our table was under 40.


----------



## KingRichard

Little Doe said:


> We were on a Panama Canal Disney cruise and we came across the lady with the two bears.   We sat at the same table for lunch and the server placed food in front of the bears but did not talk to them.  The lady was furious that her "children" were not being talked to.  She complained about everything and was very critical to the server.  After she left we talked to the server and told him he had done everything he could have done to please her.  He  stated that even Cast member on all the ships know her as it was her 42 cruise.   Later friends of ours ate at Palo and kept seeing the server talking to what looked like an empty chair -- well our friend got up and walked by and there were the two bears eating at Palo.



If they tipped me for the bears then I would ask them about their day!


----------



## lorimay

On the Fantasy last month having dinner at Palo on pirate night and was surprised to see "pirates" being seated in full costume.
We have had dinner there several times on pirate night this was the first time we saw that.

I was surprised it was allowed.

At the Remy Dessert experience someone in a t-shirt and flip flops was asked to go and change, he should have tried his pirate costume I guess.


----------



## tobikaye

lorimay said:


> On the Fantasy last month having dinner at Palo on pirate night and was surprised to see "pirates" being seated in full costume.
> We have had dinner there several times on pirate night this was the first time we saw that.
> 
> I was surprised it was allowed.



After seeing some of the pirate costumes that some people had, I could see that some costumes technically met the requirements for dining at Palo.


----------



## sabrecmc

The woman with the bears reminded me that on the Magic one time, I remember seeing a couple that had a doll, almost like a Cabbage Patch Kid, but not and bigger, that they brought everywhere with them and had little outfits for.  It had a stroller and everything.  I try not to judge, because honestly, what harm is there in that?  And it is none of my business.  But, it definitely was different.  

I think I already posted here somewhere my DD had a huge Queen Elinor bear from Brave that she brought to dinner a couple of times on one of our cruises.  The servers were so great.  They made a place for "Her Highness" and brought her a little plate of honey.  DD was delighted.  So, I'm not anti-stuffed toys at dinner, lol.


----------



## AC7179

We were on the Wonder on a trip to the Mexican Riviera and stopped for a day in Cabo.  We were trying to get to Paradise Beach and someone said just take a water taxi. My husband, myself, and my six year old daughter are in the water taxi, but I hadn't done my research and didn't realize there WAS NO DOCK at the beach.  The boats got as close to they could to the beach, then you were supposed to jump off (my leather shoes!  My camera!) and walk the rest of the way. 

I'm totally not understanding what is going on, when the boat pushes up close (ish) to the beach and our driver picks up my daughter and hands him to a Mexican man standing in waist deep water.  Then, the boat floats out with the tide.  I'm freaking out and calling for my daughter, who is in the arms of someone she's never met before and doesn't speak English.    Our driver looks at me, stone faced, and says, "Calm down, senorita. We go back to the baby."

When we got there my daughter had made friends with a man on the beach sporting a dinosaur like lizard.  

As far as contributing to what OTHERS may be posting on here---on that same trip I had not  thought much about getting my chunky self back INTO the boat from waist deep water.  That's wasn't pretty.  Think beached whale.


----------



## LongingfortheKingdom

Last year we spent our final night on the Dream hanging out at the pool.  While the kids were swimming I noticed three other children running between the pools and the hot tubs in life vests.  One of them would get out often and stand by the pool and shiver.  I thought it was odd and I started to look around to see if there was a parent or someone there with him as he was obviously cold and ready to be out of the water.  After about 30 minutes I was concerned and walked around (DH was with my kiddos) to look for someone who I thought could be possibly be with the kids. Seeing no one I approached the life guard and explained what I had observed and told him that I thought they may be at the pool alone.  The life guard said he would check it out.  A few minutes later the life guard found me and told me I was correct.  The kids were 4,5 and 9.  Their mom brought them to the pool and left them and she went to the evening show. He said rest of the family was resting back in the room.  I thought I was going to be sick!  You can imagine the what ifs that ran through my mind!  The life guard said it was unfortunate but there was nothing he could do about it.


----------



## Dug720

timandlesley said:


> Love this thread, I've been laughing my way through it!
> For us, we were on a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy and a guy has his LITTLE terrier type dog with him throughout the entire cruise and would bring him into the dining room nightly. My parents inquired and they said he was a service dog. Tiniest service dog I'd ever seen (owner didn't appear to have any physical limitations, perhaps mental or cognitive issues??). Was surprised he was permitted to bring the little dog into the dining room nightly. It would sit on his lap as he ate every night. He definitely got a lot of looks during the entire cruise.
> Lesley



Could be social anxiety, could be seizure-detecting, could be diabetic-related, could be hearing impaired... There are a variety of things people have service animals for. They have to have significant documentation to verify that the animal is indeed a service animal, so it's not like people just make up something on the fly to take their pet along.

And as for being surprised that the dog was allowed to come into the dining room, service animals are permitted wherever their person is when their person is there. That's why signs saying "no animals" have the "service dogs permitted" (or similar) disclaimer. Because of the ADA, the service animal cannot be denied entrance when accompanying their person.


----------



## lovemy3

We were on a carnival cruise and me and my husband had our chairs turned around just looking at the beautiful view when we saw something come up out of the water as we got closer we started seeing people a submarine had come up and navy men were walking and waving at us!


----------



## 100AcreWood

LongingfortheKingdom said:


> Last year we spent our final night on the Dream hanging out at the pool.  While the kids were swimming I noticed three other children running between the pools and the hot tubs in life vests.  One of them would get out often and stand by the pool and shiver.  I thought it was odd and I started to look around to see if there was a parent or someone there with him as he was obviously cold and ready to be out of the water.  After about 30 minutes I was concerned and walked around (DH was with my kiddos) to look for someone who I thought could be possibly be with the kids. Seeing no one I approached the life guard and explained what I had observed and told him that I thought they may be at the pool alone.  The life guard said he would check it out.  A few minutes later the life guard found me and told me I was correct.  The kids were 4,5 and 9.  Their mom brought them to the pool and left them and she went to the evening show. He said rest of the family was resting back in the room.  I thought I was going to be sick!  You can imagine the what ifs that ran through my mind!  The life guard said it was unfortunate but there was nothing he could do about it.



I hope she enjoyed the show.  That is sad.


----------



## WDWChloe

LongingfortheKingdom said:


> Last year we spent our final night on the Dream hanging out at the pool.  While the kids were swimming I noticed three other children running between the pools and the hot tubs in life vests.  One of them would get out often and stand by the pool and shiver.  I thought it was odd and I started to look around to see if there was a parent or someone there with him as he was obviously cold and ready to be out of the water.  After about 30 minutes I was concerned and walked around (DH was with my kiddos) to look for someone who I thought could be possibly be with the kids. Seeing no one I approached the life guard and explained what I had observed and told him that I thought they may be at the pool alone.  The life guard said he would check it out.  A few minutes later the life guard found me and told me I was correct.  The kids were 4,5 and 9.  Their mom brought them to the pool and left them and she went to the evening show. He said rest of the family was resting back in the room.  I thought I was going to be sick!  You can imagine the what ifs that ran through my mind!  The life guard said it was unfortunate but there was nothing he could do about it.



I'm so glad you were there to notice! I have no words for their mother. So disappointing.


----------



## Little Doe

My husband and I were on a Princess Cruise to Alaska last summer.  We ate at one of their specialty restaurants.  I ordered and extra appetizer and then an extra vegetable with our meal (for my husband and I to taste.)    The waiter then said to me-- Oh eating for two are we?   ( I am in my 60s)  We will never cruise with Princess again.


----------



## MAJPLO

Little Doe said:


> My husband and I were on a Princess Cruise to Alaska last summer.  We ate at one of their specialty restaurants.  I ordered and extra appetizer and then an extra vegetable with our meal (for my husband and I to taste.)    The waiter then said to me-- Oh eating for two are we?   ( I am in my 60s)  We will never cruise with Princess again.


  omg wow.

Speaking of Princess, the service we had was shocking to me. Our server rolled her eyes when I ordered from the regular menu for DD who was 5 at the time. She also huffed and puffed when I ordered two soups or something CRAZY like that.


----------



## MelissaIsalene

I really enjoyed reading these stories! Hope this thread continues to keep going.

I don't have a story as shocking as some of the others on here, but years ago when I was 8, we were waiting in line to eat at Parrot Cay for early breakfast before exiting the ship. I had spent the entire last night at the Lab and was exhausted. I sleepily laid my head on my dad's side, only to hear a strange voice say "Good Morning". Turned out to be some other 6-foot-something gentleman so it may have been slightly shocking to him!


----------



## lmhall2000

We were on the Fantasy and attending the quiz game where you guess song titles/artists from the 80s/90s...(we won by the way ) when we caught the MC guy stop dead in his tracks and look in one direction, his facial expression was priceless..we all turned around and saw a well inebriated lady standing up and taking her dress off...she had panties/bra on and her husband or partner was trying unsuccessfully to try and get the dress back on, she was way gone...it was more funny watching the MC try to figure out how to carry on with the show after her display


----------



## Bella29

asunutgirl said:


> We were on the Dream for Thanksgiving.  We walked out of the dining room one night and noticed that someone had used the crayons that they give the kids to write on the tablecloth!



Our server did this, he drew a tic tac toe grid and played a game with my son.  It would never have occurred to me but as a previous poster mentioned, they must be washable crayons.


----------



## Bella29

LongingfortheKingdom said:


> Last year we spent our final night on the Dream hanging out at the pool.  While the kids were swimming I noticed three other children running between the pools and the hot tubs in life vests.  One of them would get out often and stand by the pool and shiver.  I thought it was odd and I started to look around to see if there was a parent or someone there with him as he was obviously cold and ready to be out of the water.  After about 30 minutes I was concerned and walked around (DH was with my kiddos) to look for someone who I thought could be possibly be with the kids. Seeing no one I approached the life guard and explained what I had observed and told him that I thought they may be at the pool alone.  The life guard said he would check it out.  A few minutes later the life guard found me and told me I was correct.  The kids were 4,5 and 9.  Their mom brought them to the pool and left them and she went to the evening show. He said rest of the family was resting back in the room.  I thought I was going to be sick!  You can imagine the what ifs that ran through my mind!  The life guard said it was unfortunate but there was nothing he could do about it.



This makes me truly ill.  I don't know if parents intentionally did not supervise their children in the pool before the lifeguards were there, but I do worry that the presence of a lifeguard is an encouragement to parents to drop kids off and leave.

Regardless, I refuse to believe that just because there are lifeguards there can't also be a posted requirement that parents supervise children under 12.  For kids under 5 I think a parent should be required to be IN the water with the kid!


----------



## ImprovGal

lmhall2000 said:


> We were on the Fantasy and attending the quiz game where you guess song titles/artists from the 80s/90s...(we won by the way ) when we caught the MC guy stop dead in his tracks and look in one direction, his facial expression was priceless..we all turned around and saw a well inebriated lady standing up and taking her dress off...she had panties/bra on and her husband or partner was trying unsuccessfully to try and get the dress back on, she was way gone...it was more funny watching the MC try to figure out how to carry on with the show after her display




LOL!  I remember that evening!  The lady suddenly had a moment of realization that she was wearing her knit dress inside-out so she decided she had to correct it right there and then.
Poor Trevor!


----------



## cashe

wcw57 said:


> not sure what travel brochures you have been reading but "docile" is not a word ever used when describing Key West



Love this thread! 

Just wanted to say my parents used to dock their 60' yacht in KW. So my mom would go down and spend the summers on it. I remember as a teen, my friend and I went down to visit. We had the best vacation! We rented bikes and my mom would just let us takeoff exploring the city. 

Fast forward to my freshman year in college, circa 98 and my mom and I go back to KW for spring break.  um.... People thought she and I were a couple NOT mother and daughter. Yeah. I haven't been back to KW and don't plan on it. It's sad really because I remember when KW was a place I would have felt safe taking my child to visit but not anymore


----------



## phinz

cashe said:


> \
> Fast forward to my freshman year in college, circa 98 and my mom and I go back to KW for spring break.  um.... People thought she and I were a couple NOT mother and daughter. Yeah. I haven't been back to KW and don't plan on it. It's sad really because I remember when KW was a place I would have felt safe taking my child to visit but not anymore



It's still perfectly safe. What's so unsafe about assuming two women might be a couple? I know plenty of people who live and raise their children in Key West and the Conch life is a wonderful, rich upbringing for kids. Nothing like having a fully accepting, diverse society to teach kids that diversity isn't something to shun, be afraid of or ridicule.


----------



## EuropeOrBust

On our first ever cruise we went on Carnival.  We were broke college students and had the late night dinning.  We shared the table with a lady who had "Gene's B!!ch" tattooed on her chest for the whole world to see.  Every meal she wore an extremely low neckline so that was my view went I sat across from her.  Argh!!!!!!!!!!!  it took us awhile to go cruising again after that and we avoid Carnival at all costs now.


----------



## NYIceQueen

phinz said:


> It's still perfectly safe. What's so unsafe about assuming two women might be a couple? I know plenty of people who live and raise their children in Key West and the Conch life is a wonderful, rich upbringing for kids. Nothing like having a fully accepting, diverse society to teach kids that diversity isn't something to shun, be afraid of or ridicule.



I would think she's referring more to the behavior that's been described in other posts (i.e., walking around naked or wearing a tube sock and nothing else, folks having sex on the street, etc) versus talking about issues with the diversity of the community 

Been to Key West...Been to New Orleans...yeah, poor behavior isn't necessarily a diversity thing and more of a "let's see what a ton of alcohol will do to someone's inhibitions" type of thing


----------



## Dug720

phinz said:


> It's still perfectly safe. What's so unsafe about assuming two women might be a couple? I know plenty of people who live and raise their children in Key West and the Conch life is a wonderful, rich upbringing for kids. Nothing like having a fully accepting, diverse society to teach kids that diversity isn't something to shun, be afraid of or ridicule.



Amen. It is attitudes like the poster you were responding to that make me request an individual table at dinner. I actually love the communal aspect of dining on ships, but after being made to feel very uncomfortable while dining this past summer on HAL (ironically by people in the group I was with), I will not put myself in the situation of having to keep quiet and be made uncomfortable that way or make other people uncomfortable - or worse be berated simply for being who I am...I'm not willing to have another uncomfortable dinner. I'd rather eat by myself.


----------



## bumbershoot

> Fast forward to my freshman year in college, circa 98 and my mom and I go back to KW for spring break.  um.... People thought she and I were a couple NOT mother and daughter. Yeah. I haven't been back to KW and don't plan on it. It's sad really because I remember when KW was a place I would have felt safe taking my child to visit but not anymore



I just took DS to KW in October and it was fine. It was even during fantasy fest, but I think all the participants were sleeping still as the most shocking thing we saw was an owner of a restaurant in slight drag. Which wasn't shocking. Reminded us of his uncle's partner's past, that's all.

I get that it's embarrassing to be thought to be your parent's partner. Or your sibling's! Got both of those in AZ because I was with my dad (29 years slider than me), my half brother (13 years younger than me), and my son. I was finally realizing that my dad's is a rotten parent and I just didn't care for his head games, and I had been crying. My brother, poor thing was raised by our dad (my mom had the sense to get out when I was 4 while his mom is still there), so he was having some torn loyalties there, was being both consoling and jerky. Then I had a kid who looked like neither of them. The server was trying to signal me that she cared and could help if I was in danger but couldn't figure it the dynamics at all. 

Realizing that she was trying to guess which was my partner was icky but it was likely because she's seen it all before. A "oh that's my dad and brother" cleared it up immediately. Same with you. "She's my mom" or just calling her mom often and loudly would have cleared up the embarrassing misunderstandings. 

I went there with two friends and my mom in '88 and it wasn't much different than it's rumored to be today. I think your younger trips were just lucky in your eyes that you didn't see whatever you saw in '98.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

We were at Cabanas for breakfast on the Fantasy and as I'm walking around trying to decide what to put on my plate I notice a little child getting sick (vomiting) onto a plate that his mother was holding under his mouth.  They were standing 2 feet away from the food stations.  The plate was full, the floor was dirty but a cast member was standing nearby to assist them.  I had no problem with what was actually happening, yes ok I lost my appetite a bit but of course kids can get sick...anywhere, they may not be able to hold it until they get to the bathroom.  They did what they could.  My shock came when  that evening this same child and his mom were in the pool.  I mean c'mon. This is how viruses spread like wild fire on ships! I thought that they isolate you for 24 hrs if this happens?


----------



## cashe

NYIceQueen said:


> I would think she's referring more to the behavior that's been described in other posts (i.e., walking around naked or wearing a tube sock and nothing else, folks having sex on the street, etc) versus talking about issues with the diversity of the community
> 
> Been to Key West...Been to New Orleans...yeah, poor behavior isn't necessarily a diversity thing and more of a "let's see what a ton of alcohol will do to someone's inhibitions" type of thing




Yup. Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## ptcbass

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> We were at Cabanas for breakfast on the Fantasy and as I'm walking around trying to decide what to put on my plate I notice a little child getting sick (vomiting) onto a plate that his mother was holding under his mouth.  They were standing 2 feet away from the food stations.  The plate was full, the floor was dirty but a cast member was standing nearby to assist them.  I had no problem with what was actually happening, yes ok I lost my appetite a bit but of course kids can get sick...anywhere, they may not be able to hold it until they get to the bathroom.  They did what they could.  My shock came when  that evening this same child and his mom were in the pool.  I mean c'mon. This is how viruses spread like wild fire on ships! I thought that they isolate you for 24 hrs if this happens?



This is the very reason I don't feel good about getting in a hot tub in the main area. There was lots of kids getting in and out. I think there was someone different in there every 3 minutes.  It just seems like it would be a big tub of germs to me. Maybe I am wrong and the heat would kill everything - I hope.


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> We were at Cabanas for breakfast on the Fantasy and as I'm walking around trying to decide what to put on my plate I notice a little child getting sick (vomiting) onto a plate that his mother was holding under his mouth.  They were standing 2 feet away from the food stations.  The plate was full, the floor was dirty but a cast member was standing nearby to assist them.  I had no problem with what was actually happening, yes ok I lost my appetite a bit but of course kids can get sick...anywhere, they may not be able to hold it until they get to the bathroom.  They did what they could.  My shock came when  that evening this same child and his mom were in the pool.  I mean c'mon. This is how viruses spread like wild fire on ships! I thought that they isolate you for 24 hrs if this happens?





ptcbass said:


> This is the very reason I don't feel good about getting in a hot tub in the main area. There was lots of kids getting in and out. I think there was someone different in there every 3 minutes.  It just seems like it would be a big tub of germs to me. Maybe I am wrong and the heat would kill everything - I hope.



Kids get upset tummies and throw up all the time and it's not always virus related - nerves, excitement, new foods, too much food, overtired, motion of the ship, too much sun - it is more likely NOT to be virus related.

Not all kids are walking bags of germs - sheesh!


----------



## Bella29

Dug720 said:


> Amen. It is attitudes like the poster you were responding to that make me request an individual table at dinner. I actually love the communal aspect of dining on ships, but after being made to feel very uncomfortable while dining this past summer on HAL (ironically by people in the group I was with), I will not put myself in the situation of having to keep quiet and be made uncomfortable that way or make other people uncomfortable - or worse be berated simply for being who I am...I'm not willing to have another uncomfortable dinner. I'd rather eat by myself.



You can think how you like, and eat dinner with whomever you wish, but I'm not sure it's fair to put people who don't wish their children to see drunken behavior and/or graphic sexual activity on the streets in the same category as those who berate you simply for being who you are.


----------



## PacificDisMommy

ptcbass said:


> This is the very reason I don't feel good about getting in a hot tub in the main area. There was lots of kids getting in and out. I think there was someone different in there every 3 minutes.  It just seems like it would be a big tub of germs to me. Maybe I am wrong and the heat would kill everything - I hope.



My son has thrown up twice on cruises, both due to big waves and getting sea sick. 
The first time was on Disney after the evening show (a lot of people were throwing up), there was no quarantining. 
The second time was on a Carnival ship and happened in the kids club. They wouldn't let him back into the club for a FULL 24hrs and he had to see the ship nurse first and get a paper saying he could come back. I was annoyed because it was obvious that it was sea sickness (the club was at the front of the ship and rocking like crazy). He was perfectly fine an hour later, but still had to way the 24hrs.

It's not always a virus that causes vomiting.....


----------



## Karlzmom

Dug720 said:


> Amen. It is attitudes like the poster you were responding to that make me request an individual table at dinner. I actually love the communal aspect of dining on ships, but after being made to feel very uncomfortable while dining this past summer on HAL (ironically by people in the group I was with), I will not put myself in the situation of having to keep quiet and be made uncomfortable that way or make other people uncomfortable - or worse be berated simply for being who I am...I'm not willing to have another uncomfortable dinner. I'd rather eat by myself.



Ah sweet diversity!  Always cracks me up when people appear on one hand to be demanding that all people and views be respected, but then state they want nothing to do with people who think differently.    Life is full of people masquerading a pumice stones!  They will irritate and grate on your nerves...just as you will likely grate on others.


----------



## bringmethathorizon

at ap on the last night of a 3 day cruise.
we were sitting at one of the tables for 8 right by the front door.
out walks a little girl maybe 9/10 with her hand over her mouth.
yep she was trying unsuccessfully to hold back throwing up.
she left a little trial of little droplets all the way out the door.
she hid it so well that i had to quietly get up and tell one of the cm at the door that the aisle needed cleaning, people were walking in it. 
the mom followed her out and a little while latter she was back seemed to be ok.
all of us at our table all have had kids and it was like been there done that.
kids get sick and most of the time there is NO warning.
we all chalked it up to the all day self serve ice cream station.


----------



## Dug720

Karlzmom said:


> Ah sweet diversity!  Always cracks me up when people appear on one hand to be demanding that all people and views be respected, but then state they want nothing to do with people who think differently.    Life is full of people masquerading a pumice stones!  They will irritate and grate on your nerves...just as you will likely grate on others.



There is a big difference between irritating and grating on nerves and making someone feel unwelcome because of who they were created to be.


----------



## Dug720

Bella29 said:


> You can think how you like, and eat dinner with whomever you wish, but I'm not sure it's fair to put people who don't wish their children to see drunken behavior and/or graphic sexual activity on the streets in the same category as those who berate you simply for being who you are.



I may have misread the post, but it certainly read like the offense was her and her mother being mistaken for lovers.


----------



## Karlzmom

Dug720 said:


> There is a big difference between irritating and grating on nerves and making someone feel unwelcome because of who they were created to be.



No, it is the same process of an individual holding their individual sincere belief and demanding that their individual definition of correct thinking is the only way.   Or put another way, nearly everyone can define their own point of view as "acceptable."   A person openly proclaiming that everyone should be tolerated seems a bit hypocritical to state in the next breath "except" that guy.   If in as a general premise there can be value judgements made about opinions, beliefs or practices then we are merely quibbling about which ones we like or dislike...there is no true moral highground to claim.  Besides noone can may a person feel inferior without permission.  Each individual has to decide whether to own the opinions of others.... we all get to choose whether to take to heart the opinion of some else......


----------



## Dug720

Karlzmom said:


> No, it is the same process of an individual holding their individual sincere belief and demanding that their individual definition of correct thinking is the only way.   Or put another way, nearly everyone can define their own point of view as "acceptable."   A person openly proclaiming that everyone should be tolerated seems a bit hypocritical to state in the next breath "except" that guy.   If in as a general premise there can be value judgements made about opinions, beliefs or practices then we are merely quibbling about which ones we like or dislike...there is no true moral highground to claim.  Besides noone can may a person feel inferior without permission.  Each individual has to decide whether to own the opinions of others.... we all get to choose whether to take to heart the opinion of some else......



Sorry, but those who are bullied do NOT give the bully permission. 

If bullying and purposely making people feel inferior was ok, we would not be forced to take 6-hour "training" (torture for those of us who have lived the bullying nightmare) on preventing it.


----------



## NYIceQueen

Dug720 said:


> There is a big difference between irritating and grating on nerves and making someone feel unwelcome because of who they were created to be.



When in a casino when I was younger in PR (yes, sometimes they're pretty loose with checking IDs...especially a long time ago - I was 17), I was there with my dad.  I'd hit a very small jackpot at a slot machine and gave my dad a hug.  

Drunk guy next to him asked my dad how the heck he got so lucky to bang such a "hot young chick", and then proceeded to ask how I was in bed and let my dad know in no uncertain and extremely graphic terms what he'd do if I was with him.  

Dad punched him and knocked him out cold.  Needless to say he was insulted on several grounds.

In other words...nothing to do with orientation or anything else, and everything to do with some drunk _____ who picked the wrong guy to mess with.  

I'm sure this can all be debated on another thread, since like the whole breasftfeeding thing a plethora of pages back it's starting to veer towards more serious ground...so back to the fun and crazy stories


----------



## Dug720

NYIceQueen said:


> When in a casino when I was younger in PR (yes, sometimes they're pretty loose with checking IDs...especially a long time ago - I was 17), I was there with my dad.  I'd hit a very small jackpot at a slot machine and gave my dad a hug.
> 
> Drunk guy next to him asked my dad how the heck he got so lucky to bang such a "hot young chick", and then proceeded to ask how I was in bed and let my dad know in no uncertain and extremely graphic terms what he'd do if I was with him.
> 
> Dad punched him and knocked him out cold.  Needless to say he was insulted on several grounds.
> 
> In other words...nothing to do with orientation or anything else, and everything to do with some drunk _____ who picked the wrong guy to mess with.
> 
> I'm sure this can all be debated on another thread, since like the whole breasftfeeding thing a plethora of pages back it's starting to veer towards more serious ground...so back to the fun and crazy stories



It's fine. Hopefully I'll get my individual table - and if not I'll do Cabanas or room service on the nights I'm not in Palo so as not to disrupt anyone's "perfect" little hetero- and CIS-gender-normative world pretending that people just like them are the only people who exist in the world.


----------



## NYIceQueen

Dug720 said:


> It's fine. Hopefully I'll get my individual table - and if not I'll do Cabanas or room service on the nights I'm not in Palo so as not to disrupt anyone's "perfect" little hetero- and CIS-gender-normative world pretending that people just like them are the only people who exist in the world.



Hetero, gay, bi, trans, etc - have plenty of friends and acquaintances who fit all the above and most of them have made plenty of comments about "geez get a room" or "knock it off we're trying to eat" when someone's gone past "that point."  

Some folks are tolerant.  Some are intolerant.  That's obviously has nothing to do with orientation.


----------



## phinz

Bella29 said:


> You can think how you like, and eat dinner with whomever you wish, but I'm not sure it's fair to put people who don't wish their children to see drunken behavior and/or graphic sexual activity on the streets in the same category as those who berate you simply for being who you are.



I've been traveling to Key West for 20 years and I have *yet* to see "graphic sexual activity on the streets". I guess I'm visiting the wrong Key West. 

If you're there during Fantasy Fest that's your own fault. The rock is crowded that week and no fun anyway.


----------



## lmhall2000

on a somber note...hate to bring this down, but curious as to how others would have handled it. We were on a cruise..that first hour you board and people are getting plates of food from the pizza place by the pool. I was sitting at a table watching my kids ride the Aquadunk or rather holding their shoes and such...when this pair of adorable, I mean Adorable sisters were struggling to carry their plates to their table...possibly 3 and 5 years old. WHY you would give a 3 year old a plate and have her walk all that distance is annoying...but the 3 year old's pizza slipped off the plate and fell flat on the cheese side. The horror that went across her eyes when this happened will forever be in my mind...I thought it odd until I heard the most abrasive/shouting/pretty  much evil voice come towards her and grabbed her forcefully by the arm screaming at her, "What did you do that for?" Then a whole tirade. The 5 year old was trying to calm her sister and tell her it would be okay...every fiber (except one) in my body wanted to go and have a talk with the father...but that one fiber sensed that he was about to lose it and could get violent. So, I tried to get eye contact with the 3 year old and smiled at her reassuringly, that it's not a big deal...she's going to be okay...the father continued to run back and forth from the pizza place to the table and he was HOT...I hoped to see the mother so I could explain how her husband does not need to be near her children for the rest of the day...it still haunts me today to see a father on the first hour of the cruise being so incredibly evil and mean to two precious adorable children. Words can not describe his fury.


----------



## dragon23

lmhall2000 said:


> on a somber note...hate to bring this down, but curious as to how others would have handled it. We were on a cruise..that first hour you board and people are getting plates of food from the pizza place by the pool. I was sitting at a table watching my kids ride the Aquadunk or rather holding their shoes and such...when this pair of adorable, I mean Adorable sisters were struggling to carry their plates to their table...possibly 3 and 5 years old. WHY you would give a 3 year old a plate and have her walk all that distance is annoying...but the 3 year old's pizza slipped off the plate and fell flat on the cheese side. The horror that went across her eyes when this happened will forever be in my mind...I thought it odd until I heard the most abrasive/shouting/pretty  much evil voice come towards her and grabbed her forcefully by the arm screaming at her, "What did you do that for?" Then a whole tirade. The 5 year old was trying to calm her sister and tell her it would be okay...every fiber (except one) in my body wanted to go and have a talk with the father...but that one fiber sensed that he was about to lose it and could get violent. So, I tried to get eye contact with the 3 year old and smiled at her reassuringly, that it's not a big deal...she's going to be okay...the father continued to run back and forth from the pizza place to the table and he was HOT...I hoped to see the mother so I could explain how her husband does not need to be near her children for the rest of the day...it still haunts me today to see a father on the first hour of the cruise being so incredibly evil and mean to two precious adorable children. Words can not describe his fury.



Some fathers shouldn't procreate. They just weren't meant to be a father.


----------



## 100AcreWood

lmhall2000 said:


> on a somber note...hate to bring this down, but curious as to how others would have handled it. We were on a cruise..that first hour you board and people are getting plates of food from the pizza place by the pool. I was sitting at a table watching my kids ride the Aquadunk or rather holding their shoes and such...when this pair of adorable, I mean Adorable sisters were struggling to carry their plates to their table...possibly 3 and 5 years old. WHY you would give a 3 year old a plate and have her walk all that distance is annoying...but the 3 year old's pizza slipped off the plate and fell flat on the cheese side. The horror that went across her eyes when this happened will forever be in my mind...I thought it odd until I heard the most abrasive/shouting/pretty  much evil voice come towards her and grabbed her forcefully by the arm screaming at her, "What did you do that for?" Then a whole tirade. The 5 year old was trying to calm her sister and tell her it would be okay...every fiber (except one) in my body wanted to go and have a talk with the father...but that one fiber sensed that he was about to lose it and could get violent. So, I tried to get eye contact with the 3 year old and smiled at her reassuringly, that it's not a big deal...she's going to be okay...the father continued to run back and forth from the pizza place to the table and he was HOT...I hoped to see the mother so I could explain how her husband does not need to be near her children for the rest of the day...it still haunts me today to see a father on the first hour of the cruise being so incredibly evil and mean to two precious adorable children. Words can not describe his fury.



I've seen stuff like that too, more so in Disney World but it upsets me so badly.  It's suppose to be a fun vacation why do people have to lose their temper at small people who can't defend themselves?  Oh that makes me mad .


----------



## ndstaniv

Definitely saw multiple waterspouts coming our of the same cloud in the Caribbean on one of our cruises.  Pretty neat!


----------



## sabrecmc

Bad parenting is everywhere, but sometimes the stress and exhaustion of a vacation amplifies it.  We saw a lady slap her tween daughter across the face in line for Snow White at Disney World one time.  Someone went to get a CM and we saw plain-clothes security come up.  I was horrified.  I wish I was the one to go get the CM, but honestly, I kind of just stood there staring in complete shock instead of reacting.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> Kids get upset tummies and throw up all the time and it's not always virus related - nerves, excitement, new foods, too much food, overtired, motion of the ship, too much sun - it is more likely NOT to be virus related.
> 
> Not all kids are walking bags of germs - sheesh!



Yes but... the signs posted by all the pools on the cruise clearly state not to use if you've experienced fever, diarrhea or vomiting. It doesn't state "Please don't use if you have experienced vomiting due to a virus".  I hear what you are saying, but often times it's hard to tell what is happening exactly, if it's a virus or not.  I have a small child too, and half the time when he has vomited I was guessing as to what was causing it. I think that at least waiting 24 hrs would have been better to make sure the child indeed was OK.  That's just my opinion.


----------



## Scottiesmommy08

Just came across this thread and I've been laughing for the last ten minutes. 
Wanted to add my "shocking" event. 

Last year while ported in Nassau we had walked down to the straw market. We were traveling with my very Christian grandparents.  My grandmother was walking ahead with my daughter (5 at the time) and my husband and I were a little further behind. I was browsing but keeping an eye on them at the same time. They stopped at a table and started looking at the items. I didn't think anything about it. I heard my daughter start begging my grandmother to buy the "item" which caught my attention. I looked that way and to my surprise and horror I see my 76 year old grandmother holding a GLASS PIPE. You know what kind I'm talking about.. I grabbed my husband and showed him. Of course, he found it hysterical. I approached to hear them exchanging prices. Trying not to make a scene I convinced my daughter that she didn't have enough money for it and to keep shopping. APPARENTLY, she had my grandma convinced that it was a "bubble blower" like Scuttle uses on The Little Mermaid. I never told her what it was.. I was just too horrified.


----------



## breakingd_awn

lmhall2000 said:


> on a somber note...hate to bring this down, but curious as to how others would have handled it. We were on a cruise..that first hour you board and people are getting plates of food from the pizza place by the pool. I was sitting at a table watching my kids ride the Aquadunk or rather holding their shoes and such...when this pair of adorable, I mean Adorable sisters were struggling to carry their plates to their table...possibly 3 and 5 years old. WHY you would give a 3 year old a plate and have her walk all that distance is annoying...but the 3 year old's pizza slipped off the plate and fell flat on the cheese side. The horror that went across her eyes when this happened will forever be in my mind...I thought it odd until I heard the most abrasive/shouting/pretty  much evil voice come towards her and grabbed her forcefully by the arm screaming at her, "What did you do that for?" Then a whole tirade. The 5 year old was trying to calm her sister and tell her it would be okay...every fiber (except one) in my body wanted to go and have a talk with the father...but that one fiber sensed that he was about to lose it and could get violent. So, I tried to get eye contact with the 3 year old and smiled at her reassuringly, that it's not a big deal...she's going to be okay...the father continued to run back and forth from the pizza place to the table and he was HOT...I hoped to see the mother so I could explain how her husband does not need to be near her children for the rest of the day...it still haunts me today to see a father on the first hour of the cruise being so incredibly evil and mean to two precious adorable children. Words can not describe his fury.



Omg! My heart breaks for that little girl just hearing about it That's horrible


----------



## algae

A few sailings ago we were docked at Nassau. We finished our excursion fairly early and went back to the ship to hang out. Another cruise ship was docked on the other side of the pier parallel to our DCL ship. We had a verandah stateroom so we stood on the verandah to people watch. Most of the action was people walking up and down the pier, but we could see directly into a lot of the staterooms of the neighboring ship. That ship had large rectangular windows with rounded corners on the lower decks with no verandahs. It also seemed that there are beds pushed up against the windows. We could see a lot of people (mostly younger so it might have been Carnival) seemingly getting ready for dinner putting on dressy clothes. Most seemed to not care/know that the drapes were open and a ship full of people were about 60 feet away and could see straight in. And we could see everything. One room of note had a girl who seemed to notice her exhibitionist situation and started dancing in her birthday suit in front of the window on the bed with her female roommates similarly unclothed. Quite a show really. Not sure how many of us from the DCL ship got to see that show...


----------



## squirrel

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Yes but... the signs posted by all the pools on the cruise clearly state not to use if you've experienced fever, diarrhea or vomiting. It doesn't state "Please don't use if you have experienced vomiting due to a virus".  I hear what you are saying, but often times it's hard to tell what is happening exactly, if it's a virus or not.  I have a small child too, and half the time when he has vomited I was guessing as to what was causing it. I think that at least waiting 24 hrs would have been better to make sure the child indeed was OK.  That's just my opinion.



I think like you.  We had a day off from the parks and went over to the DVC to see about becoming a member.  My niece vomited just before we went in to the sales centre.  The CM's came and quickly cleaned it up and were not at all concerned.  I made sure we didn't go in the pool later that day, just to be sure.  I didn't want anyone else getting sick if it was the flu.  She was totally fine afterwards and showed no symptoms after the one time of vomiting.  With kids, you never know.  I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Tiffylv

.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Tiffylv said:


> One night on the MDR, at the table next to us the mother of the family had ordered steak and just as she began to eat the last bite her tween son said "you said you'd save me a bite!". She took it OUT of her mouth, out it back on the fork, and passed it over to her son. Yes it had already been chewed a little. I share food and drink with my son but not food that's already been in my mouth!! It was like something out of the kissing family sketch on SNL.


----------



## MelissaIsalene

NYIceQueen said:


> I'm sure this can all be debated on another thread, since like the whole breastfeeding thing a plethora of pages back it's starting to veer towards more serious ground...so back to the fun and crazy stories



This one was also over a decade ago and I forget which port this was in, but we had to be tendered in. The waves were so bad that day! Once onshore, my dad noticed a large wave coming as us and quickly tried to hold onto his three daughters as we all got drenched. It was so bad my sister lost her flip flops right off her feet!

Same cruise we were seated at a table with a family with kids of comparative ages who were already on their 12th cruise (this was our 1st). The father was a reproductive endocrinologist and told my parents that he could go back in and make sure the next child was a boy! It was the weirdest table discussion my family's ever had and we are not bashful in any sense of the word.


----------



## Heart82381

This past week a lady with a thong on and a big bum had a piece of plastic (looked like a juice box straw cover) stuck between her butt cheeks and was sticking out like a tail. She was prancing around and I was dying. Another lady at the pool deck had wet toilet paper all over her legs. She must have lined the seat and not realized it was going to stick to her wet butt.


----------



## MelissaIsalene

It always amazes me how unaware some people become once on vacation!

This one wasn't exactly shocking, but on one trip there was this asian girl who had the most elaborate costumes each night! They must've been cosplay or something, but our whole family enjoyed finding her each nigh because she always matched the characters!


----------



## 100AcreWood

MelissaIsalene said:


> This one was also over a decade ago and I forget which port this was in, but we had to be tendered in. The waves were so bad that day! Once onshore, my dad noticed a large wave coming as us and quickly tried to hold onto his three daughters as we all got drenched. It was so bad my sister lost her flip flops right off her feet!
> 
> Same cruise we were seated at a table with a family with kids of comparative ages who were already on their 12th cruise (this was our 1st). The father was a reproductive endocrinologist and told my parents that he could go back in and make sure the next child was a boy! It was the weirdest table discussion my family's ever had and we are not bashful in any sense of the word.



I don't want to know what he planned to do by "going back in."


----------



## MelSpees

Dug720 said:


> Could be social anxiety, could be seizure-detecting, could be diabetic-related, could be hearing impaired... There are a variety of things people have service animals for. They have to have significant documentation to verify that the animal is indeed a service animal, so it's not like people just make up something on the fly to take their pet along.
> 
> And as for being surprised that the dog was allowed to come into the dining room, service animals are permitted wherever their person is when their person is there. That's why signs saying "no animals" have the "service dogs permitted" (or similar) disclaimer. Because of the ADA, the service animal cannot be denied entrance when accompanying their person.



Unfortunately, this is _not_ true. No documentation is required. In fact businesses are only allowed to ask if an animal is a service animal. Truly unfortunate, is the fact that many people take advantage of this and will pretend that a pet is a required service animal. It makes it hard for the people who truly need them. I have one acquaintance that admits in private, that they bought the "Service Animal" vest on-line and use it to get their pet into restaurants etc. It disgusts me. It's sad that people with real needs are sometimes questioned about their needs because of the imposters. So, this is not to say that the person mentioned on here was one of the fakers, but it is possible. We have a disabled friend who needs a service dog and trains them and can spot a fake a mile away. He has seen and been frustrated by them on Disney Cruises (as well as other places).


----------



## xlxo

Some locations are introducing tags and id for service animals.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...brought-to-heel-by-proposed-b-c-law-1.3003532


----------



## cashe

100AcreWood said:


> I don't want to know what he planned to do by "going back in."


Lol. This is how my friend finally got his boy after 3 girls. I didn't ask the details. Just that they paid for the ability to select the sex of the child.

Or so I was told and they have $$$$ so I don't know. At first I didn't believe they could even do that but guess they can lol


----------



## SillyInventor

When cruising Greece and Turkey in the summer of 2014 we were on a port adventure to Ephesus, which ended with something described as "a nice look at the manufacturing of Persian Carpets", that turned out to be an ordinary sales pitch to buy one or more multi-thousand dollar carpets. We left as soon as the doors were unlocked, but overheard several people on the ship who actually bought a carpet without needing one and regretting their purchase before we left port.


----------



## SillyInventor

100AcreWood said:


> I've seen stuff like that too, more so in Disney World but it upsets me so badly.  It's suppose to be a fun vacation why do people have to lose their temper at small people who can't defend themselves?  Oh that makes me mad .


Well the definition of "fun" for many parental units is to push as much out the expensive vacation as possible. As both WDW and DCL vacations are not cheap. Unfortunately this definition is not recognized by the offspring, who much rather do some relaxing or run to a passing Princess instead of quickly doing the next two rides or getting as much food for your money as possible.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

SillyInventor said:


> When cruising Greece and Turkey in the summer of 2014 we were on a port adventure to Ephesus, which ended with something described as "a nice look at the manufacturing of Persian Carpets", that turned out to be an ordinary sales pitch to buy one or more multi-thousand dollar carpets. We left as soon as the doors were unlocked, but overheard several people on the ship who actually bought a carpet without needing one and regretting their purchase before we left port.


They are a very hard sell but a firm NO works.


----------



## SillyInventor

Yes. I said a firm "NO" and then het turned to DW stating:"The lady thinks otherwise". Fortunately DW was the one wanting to leave even sooner than I was, so after a couple of NO, NO, NO. He got the message. I can imagine that people less firm can be tricked into this. We left a note about this on the comments card for DCL as it was in a Port Adventure booked through them.


----------



## MelSpees

xlxo said:


> Some locations are introducing tags and id for service animals.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...brought-to-heel-by-proposed-b-c-law-1.3003532



That's great! Unfortunately, in the US this isn't the case. Hopefully, they'll wake up and take care of the problem.


----------



## psimon

MelissaIsalene said:


> It always amazes me how unaware some people become once on vacation!
> 
> This one wasn't exactly shocking, but on one trip there was this asian girl who had the most elaborate costumes each night! They must've been cosplay or something, but our whole family enjoyed finding her each nigh because she always matched the characters!



We were on the Fantasy in August 2014 (7n) and saw the same thing..... Wonder if we were on the same cruise!

---Paul from Southern NJ


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

SillyInventor said:


> Well the definition of "fun" for many parental units is to push as much out the expensive vacation as possible. As both WDW and DCL vacations are not cheap. Unfortunately this definition is not recognized by the offspring, who much rather do some relaxing or run to a passing Princess instead of quickly doing the next two rides or getting as much food for your money as possible.


That reminds me of a mother with a couple of kids I would say were under 10 on the panama canal cruise. It was the day we were transiting the canal and it was around 4 in the afternoon we were in the last lock and the kids wanted to go play with there friends in the club/lab. She said something like remember i told when you came on this cruise you would have to spend the whole day with me" I also herd her say something about them being up early as well I think. I kind of felt bad for the kids as they just wanted to go and play as they seemed really bored.


----------



## Ajojo

This is something unexpected that happened to us on a recent Fantasy trip.  We were eating breakfast At the Buffett. The mother of the family beside us went to get food and left the dad holding a baby, and a small girl about 5 and her brother about 8 were eating.  The dad starts to interrupt the boy and says "show us a side kick".  The boy gets up and does some sort of martial arts kick, then goes back to eating.  The dad says "show us a front kick", the kid does it and goes back to eating.  Well, the dad keeps interrupting this quiet kid eating his breakfast with " show us a front kick", "show us a side kick", "show us a back kick" over and over. After awhile this kid's kicks look sloppy and I told my sis that this isn't going to end well.  Sure enough, the boy lost his balance on a side kick and smacked his face into the corner of the table and fell to the floor.

Blood was everywhere, the boy was crying with his bloody nose, and this father was LAUGHING the entire time.  A bunch of CM's came over to check out this boy and clean up.  The mother appeared and didn't blink and started eating.  The baby and little sis were quiet.


----------



## lorimay

Ajojo said:


> This is something unexpected that happened to us on a recent Fantasy trip.  We were eating breakfast At the Buffett. The mother of the family beside us went to get food and left the dad holding a baby, and a small girl about 5 and her brother about 8 were eating.  The dad starts to interrupt the boy and says "show us a side kick".  The boy gets up and does some sort of martial arts kick, then goes back to eating.  The dad says "show us a front kick", the kid does it and goes back to eating.  Well, the dad keeps interrupting this quiet kid eating his breakfast with " show us a front kick", "show us a side kick", "show us a back kick" over and over. After awhile this kid's kicks look sloppy and I told my sis that this isn't going to end well.  Sure enough, the boy lost his balance on a side kick and smacked his face into the corner of the table and fell to the floor.
> 
> Blood was everywhere, the boy was crying with his bloody nose, and this father was LAUGHING the entire time.  A bunch of CM's came over to check out this boy and clean up.  The mother appeared and didn't blink and started eating.  The baby and little sis were quiet.




You know they saying it takes all kinds........
I'm shaking my head at this one.


----------



## ZephyrHawk

cashe said:


> Lol. This is how my friend finally got his boy after 3 girls. I didn't ask the details. Just that they paid for the ability to select the *** of the child.
> 
> Or so I was told and they have $$$$ so I don't know. At first I didn't believe they could even do that but guess they can lol



They can't "go back in" and do it, but there are a couple ways to select for gender.  One is to centrifuge the man's portion.  "Girls" weigh more because the X chromosome is larger than the Y, and will tend to flow to the bottom.  It's not 100%, but it's pretty good.  The other (and considerably more expensive) way is to fertilize outside of the womb and check the chromosomes with a microscope before implantation.


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

ZephyrHawk said:


> They can't "go back in" and do it, but there are a couple ways to select for gender.  One is to centrifuge the man's portion.  "Girls" weigh more because the X chromosome is larger than the Y, and will tend to flow to the bottom.  It's not 100%, but it's pretty good.  The other (and considerably more expensive) way is to fertilize outside of the womb and check the chromosomes with a microscope before implantation.


I've learned a lot on these boards over the last few years, but this information takes the cake (in a good way)!


----------



## TestingH2O

ZephyrHawk said:


> They can't "go back in" and do it, but there are a couple ways to select for gender.  One is to centrifuge the man's portion.  "Girls" weigh more because the X chromosome is larger than the Y, and will tend to flow to the bottom.  It's not 100%, but it's pretty good.  The other (and considerably more expensive) way is to fertilize outside of the womb and check the chromosomes with a microscope before implantation.



Actually, the sperm spinning can be done with either IUI (inject them into the uterus and have fertilization happen there,) or IVF (external fertilization.)  You're right that IVF is considerably more expensive, but the sperm collection method is essentially the same.  ICSI allows for single sperm selection, but I don't know as much about that since it pretty much only applies to those with a low count.


----------



## mevelandry

I got three stories:

1) While people were still boarding the Dream, in the adult section, we had to hear a 10-15 minutes rant from a possibly drunk and very loud guy (trying to make sure everybody else around him could hear his complaint) about "how he had been on the boat for three hours and still wasn't able to get a cigar, that during his last cruise on the Fantasy he could get his cigar within the first hour --once or twice during the rant, he started chanting "We wanna smoke! We wanna smoke!" (nobody chanted with him)-- how he had paid thousands of dollars to be on this cruiseship therefore he deserved to be able to smoke his cigar right away... then asking to talk to the barman's manager... and finally stating that DCL was a crappy cruiseline and that he would never ever have another cruise with DCL."

IMO people should not behave like this in public. Disney World and DCL are "happy places". Go away! 

I was actually scared to spend the week-end with loud and obnoxious people like him. Thankfully, I've never seen him again and adults were very quiet for the rest of the cruise.


The two other stories happened in WDW:

2) On the monorail, a young lady received a call about a relative who had just been admitted in the hospital (and possibly dying If I understood correctly), she was crying and telling the person on the phone to stay strong and wait for her as she was going to be there ASAP. It was really heartbreaking. 


3) I saw a man throwing a tantrum at his wife... He was not beating her but he was yelling at her and was violently throwing their luggage on the floor. And kicking the bench where she was seated. We were on a bus leaving the resort so I have never know the end of the story... But I have been raised by a violent father (sorry if it's TMI) and that one, I will never forget. It made me feel very sad.


----------



## kmgt

On our recent Wonder Alaska cruise there were two women with fake newborn babies. I'd actually heard of this before. It's apparently a thing. Women (and I assume some men) treat these babies as if they were real. We saw them a few times, mostly in line to meet characters. Then the women were at Palo the night we were. I was telling my family about them (they had seen them too) and one asked "where are the babies now" and I said "probably in Flounder's Reef", lol. Everyone had a good laugh.


----------



## jd9891

We were on a Mediterranean cruise last week on Royal's Allure when I noticed a man massaging a women's shoulders and back while she held her bikini top on with her hands. She was in a lounge chair facing away from the closest pool, but facing on the pool on the opposite side of the of ship. Next thing I know he stands up in front of her while she removes her top completely. He picks up his camera and begins snapping topless photos of her. She then picks up a second bikini top and puts it on. A minute or so later a girl (Their daughter??) around 12-13 walks up, they pack up their belongs and leave.

It made for an interesting story at dinner.


----------



## phinz

kmgt said:


> On our recent Wonder Alaska cruise there were two women with fake newborn babies. I'd actually heard of this before. It's apparently a thing. Women (and I assume some men) treat these babies as if they were real. We saw them a few times, mostly in line to meet characters. Then the women were at Palo the night we were. I was telling my family about them (they had seen them too) and one asked "where are the babies now" and I said "probably in Flounder's Reef", lol. Everyone had a good laugh.


----------



## scm

Having no experience with this pseudo-baby phenomenon,does DCL have a position on how to manage/respond?


----------



## SillyInventor

It's been discussed on the DIS a while ago. Disney manages these "babies" as if they were kids. They will be served food, but they will not be allowed in Palo/Remy as they are assumed to be 18-. Characters will take pictures with them.
You know: nobody is hurt by these people taking care of dolls, so I wouldn't make a big issue about this. I would not like to be seated with a "parent" like this in the MDR and having a conversation with the doll about it's port adventure. Just not my idea of a vacation.


----------



## Mousesmom

SillyInventor said:


> I would not like to be seated with a "parent" like this in the MDR and having a conversation with the doll about it's port adventure. Just not my idea of a vacation.



I would ask to be moved as it would make me uncomfortable to be seated with dolls......   but then it's very unlikely to happen as we don't travel with kids


----------



## mevelandry

I don't wanna judge but... I don't get it at all. Kids with those dolls I would understand. But adults?


----------



## phinz

The other question that comes to mind is, if these dolls are treated like the real thing and served meals, etc. do the "parents" pay a supplemental fee as well? Might as well get the entire experience...


----------



## muse7mom

I have a kind of fear of dolls.  Don't know if I'd be able to take dinner with one!  Hope I don't have to find out!


----------



## party-of-five

phinz said:


> The other question that comes to mind is, if these dolls are treated like the real thing and served meals, etc. do the "parents" pay a supplemental fee as well? Might as well get the entire experience...



This thought (along with many other thoughts) came to mind after watching that video ...


----------



## MUN

That video with those dolls might have been the creepiest thing I've ever watched.  Even creepier than Dana Altman's movie "Lovely Still"!


----------



## jasonlaw

musicgirl said:


> Not shocking, but it is a favorite to tell.
> 
> We were walking to our excursion in Nassau about 9 am.  We saw a man making his own version of a rum and coke.  He took a sip of coke from the can and then "added" the rum with a second sip from a bottle.
> 
> Sue Ellen-


I think I may try that


----------



## drnp

While on an excursion in Grand Cayman, a fight broke out amongst two waiters over a tip left at a table.  It got even worse when 5 other waiters and barmen ran over, including one who was swing a chef's knife.  Other passengers started running away because the fight was spilling over to other tables and kids started crying when the knife came out.  We all got on the next bus to go back to the ship.  
When we got back DCL refunded us for the full amount of the excursion.


----------



## wcw57

drnp said:


> While on an excursion in Grand Cayman, a fight broke out amongst two waiters over a tip left at a table.  It got even worse when 5 other waiters and barmen ran over, including one who was swing a chef's knife.  Other passengers started running away because the fight was spilling over to other tables and kids started crying when the knife came out.  We all got on the next bus to go back to the ship.
> When we got back DCL refunded us for the full amount of the excursion.



and *THAT* is just one more chit on my side of the Grand Cayman is a h-e-dbl. hockey sticks hole!  What a waste of time, it is.  Visit Hell for 10 mins (that's enough time) and then glory in all that is just plain crappy....UNLESS you consider any beach a good beach.  They have a nice one... but who would suffer through the rest to see that?  Its like having to watch 3 Pauly Shore movies before you can see Wall-e


----------



## Bdunn

People who pretend that dolls are real children are just plain nuts.


----------



## SillyInventor

Bdunn said:


> People who pretend that dolls are real children are just plain nuts.


On the other hand tons of people do things that are way "nutser" and far more dangerous to people around them than taking care of a doll as if it were a baby.


----------



## wcw57

SillyInventor said:


> On the other hand tons of people do things that are way "nutser" and far more dangerous to people around them than taking care of a doll as if it were a baby.



*while that is true, it does not negate the truth in the original statement.*

If someone hoards used toothpicks, he/she may be harmless but is still is on the crazy scale.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

wcw57 said:


> and *THAT* is just one more chit on my side of the Grand Cayman is a h-e-dbl. hockey sticks hole!  What a waste of time, it is.  Visit Hell for 10 mins (that's enough time) and then glory in all that is just plain crappy....UNLESS you consider any beach a good beach.  They have a nice one... but who would suffer through the rest to see that?  Its like having to watch 3 Pauly Shore movies before you can see Wall-e



I didn't realize Long Island was so free of violence.


----------



## Mortlives

wcw57 said:


> and *THAT* is just one more chit on my side of the Grand Cayman is a h-e-dbl. hockey sticks hole!  What a waste of time, it is.  Visit Hell for 10 mins (that's enough time) and then glory in all that is just plain crappy....UNLESS you consider any beach a good beach.  They have a nice one... but who would suffer through the rest to see that?  Its like having to watch 3 Pauly Shore movies before you can see Wall-e



Isn't it interesting how people can perceive the same thing differently? We have never had a bad time in Grand Cayman. It is one of our favourite ports of call. Beautiful water, great snorkelling, nice beach, lovely lizards...


----------



## wcw57

Club Disney Chandler said:


> I didn't realize Long Island was so free of violence.



*where did I mention violence? * in case you misconstrued my reference to Hell, it is a city there.
Other than that, I just plain *think* Grand Cayman a crappy place.....

oh, and just to be clear....even _*if *_Long Island was a horrible, violence and crime-ridden festival or horror (and, to be sure, it has it's spots to avoid) that wouldn't negate the validity of stating someplace else is bad.
for example:   *IF *somebody in Detroit points out how bad Haiti is, the status of Detroit does not weigh in on an evaluation of Haiti.


----------



## Ofinn

Club Disney Chandler said:


> I didn't realize Long Island was so free of violence.



I'll take Grand Cayman over Long Island any day. If it's good enough for all the millionaires that have houses there it's good enough for me.


----------



## aggiedog

Yikes, the doll video is creepy.  And yes, it doesn't hurt anyone else, but I kind of think it indicates some sort of psychiatric pathology.  My 2 cents.  And I would not be able to sit at a table and do dinner with that "family."  Even if the adult were bright, engaging, and charismatic, the entire time the back of my brain would still be thinking "but what's really going on here??"

The only shocking thing I have is the mom of the boy my 9 yo ds ran around with on our Northern Europe cruise. They had done the ETBA first, and she was mentioning how much fun she had.  She had a massage every day, had a mani or pedi every day, and let her 9 yo son stay out until 4:00am every night running with buddies.


----------



## SillyInventor

wcw57 said:


> *while that is true, it does not negate the truth in the original statement.*
> 
> If someone hoards used toothpicks, he/she may be harmless but is still is on the crazy scale.


Note that "nuts" is not a fact, but an opinion and therefore cannot be truth.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Its worth noting that 1 in 4 people will encounter someone with an illness of the mind. Either their own or a family or friend. It is an illness like any other illness and should be respected.

Terms like 'Nuts' may offend some people who have an illness of the mind.

People are different and have different actions, and different behaviours that's why we are all interesting.

Some behaviours are nurtured some are nature, some are a temporary, some a response to an event, or an imbalance of chemicals in our mind.

A nurtured behaviour might not even be known to the person or even considered in a way that isn't normal.

Like a broken arm or a broken leg an illness of the mind may respond to treatments. We help people with a broken arm or leg, why do we not help someone with an mental illness?

For some the best therapy is to relax, go on a vacation, maybe a cruise.

But we all need to consider equality.


----------



## tigerchic89

That video is the odd.


----------



## tigerchic89

sorry, duplicate post, please delete


----------



## Plaid Princess

wcw57 said:


> Its like having to watch 3 Pauly Shore movies before you can see Wall-e


----------



## eeyorefanuk

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Its worth noting that 1 in 4 people will encounter someone with an illness of the mind. Either their own or a family or friend. It is an illness like any other illness and should be respected.
> 
> Terms like 'Nuts' may offend some people who have an illness of the mind.
> 
> People are different and have different actions, and different behaviours that's why we are all interesting.
> 
> Some behaviours are nurtured some are nature, some are a temporary, some a response to an event, or an imbalance of chemicals in our mind.
> 
> A nurtured behaviour might not even be known to the person or even considered in a way that isn't normal.
> 
> Like a broken arm or a broken leg an illness of the mind may respond to treatments. We help people with a broken arm or leg, why do we not help someone with an mental illness?
> 
> For some the best therapy is to relax, go on a vacation, maybe a cruise.
> 
> But we all need to consider equality.



Well said


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

eeyorefanuk said:


> Well said


Thank you.


----------



## winniedapooh

xlxo said:


> Some locations are introducing tags and id for service animals.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...brought-to-heel-by-proposed-b-c-law-1.3003532



Yes, but sadly you can buy these online too.  My sister owned two service dogs prior to her death...I get so sad for those that need service dogs when I see people using dogs as service dogs that are clearly not...case in point the totally matted of of control English Sheepdog I saw at Target this past weekend and the St. Bernard that had no idea how to handle a crowd in the middle of a very busy beach the other day.  They both had tags on...sigh!  I always say a silent prayer that those that do this will never ever have to experience what my sister and others have gone through to have to get a service dog!


----------



## Bdunn

SillyInventor said:


> Note that "nuts" is not a fact, but an opinion and therefore cannot be truth.



Incorrect.  Opinions may or may not be true.  Some opinions are also more valid than others.  As an example, I am a board-certified emergency physician with over 20 years of clinical experience.  I have worked in inner city level 1 trauma centers, tertiary referral centers, suburban hospitals, and small rural facilities.  I have treated well over 100,000 patients with every imaginable medical, traumatic, or psychiatric condition. In my considered medical opinion, people who take dolls on cruises and pretend that the dolls are real people and expect ship staff to do the same, are nuts.

Politcal correctness is not my strong suit.

**Pixie dust**


----------



## wcw57

Bdunn said:


> Incorrect.  Opinions may or may not be true.  Some opinions are also more valid than others.  As an example, I am a board-certified emergency physician with over 20 years of clinical experience.  I have worked in inner city level 1 trauma centers, tertiary referral centers, suburban hospitals, and small rural facilities.  I have treated well over 100,000 patients with every imaginable medical, traumatic, or psychiatric condition. In my considered medical opinion, people who take dolls on cruises and pretend that the dolls are real people and expect ship staff to do the same, are nuts.
> 
> Politcal correctness is not my strong suit.
> 
> 
> **Pixie dust**



remember what Dorothy Parker said:  If you can't say anything nice about someone, come sit next to me"

Bdunn:  come sit at my table on the next cruise!!


----------



## SillyInventor

Bdunn said:


> In *my* considered medical *opinion*, .... nuts.


I rest my case. I respect other people's opinions.



> Political correctness is not my strong suit.


You're welcome. Have a great cruise.


----------



## Bdunn

SillyInventor said:


> I rest my case. I respect other people's opinions.
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Have a great cruise.




I respect them as well.  Some are right; some are wrong.  Some have the opinion that man never landed on the moon.  Those who were there have a different opinon.  Experience with an event or condition, either personal or by training and observation, makes one's opinion regarding that event or condition more valid than one who does not have such experience.  

We'll have a blast!


----------



## undertheradar

Last year on our Dream cruise, there was a very tan woman in a very tiny bikini, sunning up on deck. An older male passenger walked into the side of the Concierge Sundeck wall, he was so busy staring at this woman.


----------



## wcw57

family of five....*that's disgusting!*  You have any pics to prove my point....just for a purely scientific research?


----------



## com_op_2000

Time for a bump, any new stories to add.


----------



## DisneyDreamingGirl

com_op_2000 said:


> Time for a bump, any new stories to add.


Thank you for bumping this! I was looking for this thread yesterday and couldn't remember the title! Love going through it for a good laugh!


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

DisneyDreamingGirl said:


> Thank you for bumping this! I was looking for this thread yesterday and couldn't remember the title! Love going through it for a good laugh!


I find it's entertaining to look back on but sometimes when something like this happens to you t's not so funny at the time.


----------



## scottb8888

No new items??


----------



## Rogillio

"Ever see anything totally shocking and unexpected on a cruise?"

Yes!  I saw a mouse walking down the hall!  Seriously!!  He was about 5' tall and walking around like he owned the place!!


----------



## ChicosWife

Rogillio said:


> "Ever see anything totally shocking and unexpected on a cruise?"
> 
> Yes!  I saw a mouse walking down the hall!  Seriously!!  He was about 5' tall and walking around like he owned the place!!



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Majik

We had a dove like bird land on our port hole ledge on deck 2 while on a transatlantic. This was early in the morning. It stayed there sleeping all day before flying off just before dark.


----------



## scottb8888

Any more fun stories??


----------



## Kuzcotopia1

I am a new mother. My daughter is now 14 months old and is a tiny, little thing. She has never hit the 1st percentile in height (although I probably never did either, I'm only 4'11") and is still wearing clothes that range from 6 months to 9 months. The typical things I hear are the standard "she's so cute", "look how tiny she is" and "omg those cheeks!" But, two weeks ago on our cruise my dad overhead a completely new one...

We were in the elevator (on the 9/10 Fantasy EC) going back up to the our room after dinner. My dad overhead a man say to his significant other, "That baby is really small, she must be malnourished."  When we got back to our rooms and my dad told me, I was cracking up. Obviously the guy was nuts and didn't notice the rolls my child has from being short and chubby.

Some mothers might find what they said offensive and get angry. I just thought it was hysterical because that night for dinner she ate three giant meatballs, an entire plate of pasta and a bowl of berries.

For reference, below are some clearly malnourished chubby baby thighs and my daughter (14 months) next to a friend's baby (4 months), lol. Same height!


----------



## jedijill

OMG, she's adorable!  I love her chubby little legs.   You have a great attitude and a beautiful little girl.

Jill in CO


----------



## dcassetta

Majik said:


> We had a dove like bird land on our port hole ledge on deck 2 while on a transatlantic. This was early in the morning. It stayed there sleeping all day before flying off just before dark.



 I am sure that little bird was so tired, and then so happy to see the ship floating along. Just what it  needed for a nice nap.


----------



## heather4Disney

A good friend booked a trip because it said "natural beach", she was so disappointed when they arrived to find that the beach was not a nude beach.


----------



## scottb8888

Any new stories!  This is fun!


----------



## MrsSmalls

I was amazed at the amount of thongs and teenie non-*** covering bikinis. Don't get me wrong, I wore a bikini but my *** was snugly tucked in.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

MrsSmalls said:


> I was amazed at the amount of thongs and teenie non-*** covering bikinis. Don't get me wrong, I wore a bikini but my *** was snugly tucked in.


Really? I've never seen anyone wearing a thong any any Disney or Carnival cruise I've been on. However, on one of our Disney cruises there was a really hairy, 60ish dude sporting a white speedo the entire cruise.


----------



## MrsSmalls

Club Disney Chandler said:


> Really? I've never seen anyone wearing a thong any any Disney or Carnival cruise I've been on. However, on one of our Disney cruises there was a really hairy, 60ish dude sporting a white speedo the entire cruise.



Oh Lordy, that may be worse. I saw at least several Moms in ones like these and skimpier:


----------



## ChicosWife

MrsSmalls said:


> Oh Lordy, that may be worse. I saw at least several Moms in ones like these and skimpier:


----------



## NC State

I was surprised on my last Disney cruise (Feb '17) that they were on board.  One was a mother of two small kids and one was a teen about 13-14 with their parents.


----------



## MrsSmalls

NC State said:


> I was surprised on my last Disney cruise (Feb '17) that they were on board.  One was a mother of two small kids and one was a teen about 13-14 with their parents.



I saw a few girls in really skimpy swimsuits also. I'm not a prude, but there's no way I'd let my young teen daughter wear something that skimpy. I just don't think your bikini should cover less than your underwear.


----------



## lorenni

MrsSmalls said:


> Oh Lordy, that may be worse. I saw at least several Moms in ones like these and skimpier:


I have no problem with whatever bathing suit anyone decides to wear. Body shaming goes in all directions - and American sensibilities are quite different when it comes to bodies and pools/beaches. 

I'm much more concerned with folks being kind and considerate. I'd rather spend the day at the pool sitting next to a NICE obese hairy man in a speedo (or a KIND fit mom in a thong) than suffer next to an ****** in a "respectable" bathing suit.


----------



## MrsSmalls

lorenni said:


> I'm much more concerned with folks being kind and considerate. I'd rather spend the day at the pool sitting next to a NICE obese hairy man in a speedo (or a KIND fit mom in a thong) than suffer next to an ****** in a "respectable" bathing suit.



That's very true! Rudeness is always offensive.

I have no issue with swimsuits in general. If you want to go nude on a nude beach - have at it! Topless beach? Whip those ladies out. You're at Sandals with the S.O. ? Thong all day long! I just thought that the Splash Zone bending over a Dewey Duck water feature was an odd choice for showing off the bum.


----------



## RedSox68

MrsSmalls said:


> Oh Lordy, that may be worse. I saw at least several Moms in ones like these and skimpier:



Yeah, this woman pulls it off but, sadly, a lot of the people we have seen wearing this should not be wearing this for any reason!


----------



## lorenni

RedSox68 said:


> Yeah, this woman pulls it off but, sadly, a lot of the people we have seen wearing this should not be wearing this for any reason!



Thank you for this exemplary example of body shaming. Well done.


----------



## MrsSmalls

For me it's not about the body of the woman who is wearing the suit, it is about being cognizant of the comfort level of the people around you and respecting that.


----------



## RedSox68

lorenni said:


> Thank you for this exemplary example of body shaming. Well done.



You betcha.  I am no skinny minny and I wouldn't be caught dead in a 2-piece, let alone something that has about two inches of material


----------



## RedSox68

MrsSmalls said:


> For me it's not about the body of the woman who is wearing the suit, it is about being cognizant of the comfort level of the people around you and respecting that.



That.  Thanks.  There are just some body parts that end up hanging out that just don't fit that I prefer not to have to see


----------



## dcassetta

MrsSmalls said:


> For me it's not about the body of the woman who is wearing the suit, it is about being cognizant of the comfort level of the people around you and respecting that.



I am not trying to be argumentative, but you cannot take care of anyone's comfort level but your own.  People come from so many different backgrounds that something comfortable to you may be offensive to me and vice versa.


----------



## dcassetta

RedSox68 said:


> That.  Thanks.  There are just some body parts that end up hanging out that just don't fit that I prefer not to have to see


 
Then, don't look.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

A bikini body is achieved by putting a bikini on one's body. No more action is required.

Spend enough time at midwestern waterparks, and you learn not to judge the swimwear, but the ill-considered tattoos. If you have a giant back tattoo that is misspelled, THAT I will judge.


----------



## jtba

_auroraborealis_ said:


> If you have a giant back tattoo that is misspelled, THAT I will judge.


----------



## RedSox68

dcassetta said:


> Then, don't look.



Ahhh, if only everything in life were that easy.


----------



## undertheradar

This thread has been active for over 12 years, how about we all try and keep it friendly so that it has at least another 12?


----------



## MrsSmalls

Changing the subject - I have an "unexpected" one.

I was surprised that there were some key kids activities so late. The going away party the last night with all the characters was at 10:15. I really wanted our youngest to go, but he was just to tired by then. I get that this works for a lot of folks, but it surprised me. On the other hand, the family pool closed at 10:00 when our middle child really wanted to relax in the pool/whirlpool and catch some late night Funnel vision. My 11 year old had a slide show final goodbye in The Edge that didn't start till 10:30.

The times seemed a little off. (However if you are used to Pacific Time the kid activity would probably work well)


----------



## RedSox68

MrsSmalls said:


> Changing the subject - I have an "unexpected" one.
> 
> I was surprised that there were some key kids activities so late. The going away party the last night with all the characters was at 10:15. I really wanted our youngest to go, but he was just to tired by then. I get that this works for a lot of folks, but it surprised me. On the other hand, the family pool closed at 10:00 when our middle child really wanted to relax in the pool/whirlpool and catch some late night Funnel vision. My 11 year old had a slide show final goodbye in The Edge that didn't start till 10:30.
> 
> The times seemed a little off. (However if you are used to Pacific Time the kid activity would probably work well)



This happened when my daughter was using both the pre-teen club and the teen club -- some of the activities (we thought) were very late.  One of the teen activities didn't end until 2 a.m. -- and we had an excursion the next day!


----------



## MsAmerica

On our cruise this past March, a family of four (husband, wife, two boys about 10 &12 yo) who were seated at the table beside ours all played games on their cell phones during the entire meal each evening. They never spoke to one another, only spoke to the waiter and continually played their games.

Honestly, it was driving me crazy, so much so that I asked our waiter on the last evening to ask the head waiter to move us to another table, which she did.  

The fact they all had absolutely nothing to say to each other on this beautiful ship, not only annoyed me, it made me feel sorry for them.  They never asked each other what they were going to order? How their food was? What they wanted for dessert? Nothing! They just played games on their phones....


MsA


----------



## MrsSmalls

MsAmerica said:


> On our cruise this past March, a family of four (husband, wife, two boys about 10 &12 yo) who were seated at the table beside ours all played games on their cell phones during the entire meal each evening.



That's a bummer. We are both working parents and really enjoyed HAVING to unplug. This is the first vacation in 6 years that I didn't take my laptop with me and it was wonderful! 

My daughter did read the first night's dinner because she was at the very end of her book and _would die _ if she didn't find out what happened. She got a free pass for reading.


----------



## jrabbit

MrsSmalls said:


> Changing the subject - I have an "unexpected" one.
> 
> I was surprised that there were some key kids activities so late. The going away party the last night with all the characters was at 10:15. I really wanted our youngest to go, but he was just to tired by then. I get that this works for a lot of folks, but it surprised me. On the other hand, the family pool closed at 10:00 when our middle child really wanted to relax in the pool/whirlpool and catch some late night Funnel vision. My 11 year old had a slide show final goodbye in The Edge that didn't start till 10:30.
> 
> The times seemed a little off. (However if you are used to Pacific Time the kid activity would probably work well)


The reason for the "late Night" activities on your last night is to give everyone a change to come to the 'Till We Meet Again org ..er.. gathering. Late dinner frequently lasts until about 10:30, or 10pm if you can get out early. Closing down the pools / funnel vision - kind of forces everyone to get ready to disembark the next day - they need everyone off of the ship early to allow then next group on. 

The Normal Night's kids activities going late is to help keep the adults in the lounges buying product. What would help in Fathoms / Azure / Evolution / The Tube would be to turn down the volume of the music that's blasting everyone out. "If It's Too Loud, You're Too Old" --- fits me to a "T" - and from the looks of things, most everyone else as well.


----------



## hanscarlet

Last cruise we saw a comorant play catch me if you can with the CM in the adult pool on the magic... it was entertaining at first but then really sad because you could tell the bird was terrified... however never realized what amazing swimmers those birds are... we wondered what they did with the bird after they caught it, we're hoping they caged him and maybe released him at the next island because we were pretty far from shore when this happened

DH saw a lady go topless in a lounger in the adult section and then he people watched the reaction around her and said it was hilarious because everyone was staring... eventually a CM went over and told her to put the top back on

Count me in the crowd that likes when non bikini bodies flaunt bikinis... but my reasons are petty ... seroiusly though I feel like more likely than not it seems like non Americans are the ones who seem to flaunt it more than not which probably says something about US body pride culture


----------



## RedSox68

hanscarlet said:


> Last cruise we saw a comorant play catch me if you can with the CM in the adult pool on the magic... it was entertaining at first but then really sad because you could tell the bird was terrified... however never realized what amazing swimmers those birds are... we wondered what they did with the bird after they caught it, we're hoping they caged him and maybe released him at the next island because we were pretty far from shore when this happened
> 
> DH saw a lady go topless in a lounger in the adult section and then he people watched the reaction around her and said it was hilarious because everyone was staring... eventually a CM went over and told her to put the top back on
> 
> Count me in the crowd that likes when non bikini bodies flaunt bikinis... but my reasons are petty ... seroiusly though I feel like more likely than not it seems like non Americans are the ones who seem to flaunt it more than not which probably says something about US body pride culture



OH MY, I cannot believe that woman thought it was okay to go topless on any cruise, much less Disney.  Maybe she was European and that's the norm  

On our Bermuda cruise on NCL last year we saw a tiny bird caught in a corner on one of the decks near the pool bar.  I tried giving him some cracker crumbs but it made him panic (his little chest was just heaving), and I was afraid he's fly overboard (we were not near any land) and he was so tiny -- I hope he was okay.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I didn't see anything shocking, but I shocked someone... I was on a crowded elevator going down to deck 3, but everyone else was getting off at 4.  It was SWDAS and Bobba Fett and his friend were getting on.  I was tucked in by the elevator panel and his friend was holding everyone back from getting on the elevator, so I think they thought they'd get a few moments alone.  When the doors closed and the friend looked around, there was a surprised look on his face when he saw me.  Poor guy just wanted a minute alone, but he went right back into character.  I just asked if they were having a good day or something like that and got off on the next floor, so I didn't ambush them for an autograph or anything.


----------



## RedSox68

FigmentSpark reminds me of an incident we had in an elevator a few years back on DCL.  It was formal night and that was still during the time that we decked out in gowns and tuxes.  We were waiting for the elevator after dinner at about 10 p.m. and when the door opened there were two little girls in there with giant plates of french fries covered in ketchup.  We decided to wait for the next elevator  LOL


----------



## HeatherLassell

RedSox68 said:


> FigmentSpark reminds me of an incident we had in an elevator a few years back on DCL.  It was formal night and that was still during the time that we decked out in gowns and tuxes.  We were waiting for the elevator after dinner at about 10 p.m. and when the door opened there were two little girls in there with giant plates of french fries covered in ketchup.  We decided to wait for the next elevator  LOL



lol That sounds like a very wise decision!


----------



## RedSox68

HeatherLassell said:


> lol That sounds like a very wise decision!



I must admit they were very cute -- their hands were too small for the plates and they looked like they were concentrating very hard on keeping them from falling.


----------



## sabrecmc

I like to think of myself as open-minded and not the body-shaming kind, but we did see a woman on Castaway Cay in a bikini who had chosen not to shave.  She was very, very natural.  All over.  Even in places that one would think maybe you'd not let the hair show.  Ahem.   So, yeah, that was...different.


----------



## lorenni

If you're cruising later this year, I'll be the one in the bikini that's probably smaller than the one you or your partner would wear. Maybe I'll gain (or lose!) a few pounds before then and I might not shave everywhere you think I should. And let's not forget that I have tattoos - bonus! (Though I have no words to have misspelled, so perhaps I'll get no credit on that front). When I do put more clothes on, maybe they will have rainbows on them (which will confuse you because you'll see my husband sitting next to me!)

I'll be amazingly kind and polite. I'll speak to my child as if he is a real human being and won't threaten or belittle him. I won't save pool chairs or leave heaps of food uneaten at my table. I'll tip well, use good table manners, and dress appropriately for dinner. I'll hold the door if you're coming through behind me.  

But nevertheless I'll give you all something to be "shocked" about. 

I suppose I should just be happy that skin is the most shocking thing in so many people's lives. My sister saw a man overdose in a car parked outside the place she was getting lunch last month. In suburbia. That was shocking. I once watched a car lose control and fly end over end across the grassy median, flipping the driver out through his window so that he landed on the asphalt in front of my car in the fast lane. That was shocking. I guess its all about perspective. I have some.


----------



## bbel

All 100 kids asleep within 30 minutes at a sleepover in the Oceaneer Club during the transatlantic...


----------



## lorenni

bbel said:


> All 100 kids asleep within 30 minutes at a sleepover in the Oceaneer Club during the transatlantic...



Now THAT counts as shocking.


----------



## RedSox68

bbel said:


> All 100 kids asleep within 30 minutes at a sleepover in the Oceaneer Club during the transatlantic...



That's amazing!


----------



## jrabbit

I didn't see this on a cruise - DCL or otherwise, but on MSN today. I think it's a totally awesome picture of an iceburg and didn't know where to put the link - this thread is as good as any  and remember the Wonder is an 83,000 tonne ship vs. the 3,000 tonne ship displayed in the picture.


----------



## com_op_2000

It has been awhile since I added to this thread:
Over the course of several cruises:
At CC-SB, DW is on a raft about 20 yards out, I take the camera and start walking out to take her picture. I see all the little fishes scatter, look around and see a 2-3 foot Black Tip Shark swimming around. DW is using her hands to move the raft creating small splashes. The shark turns toward her, I tell DW to stop cause I see a shark. What does DW do? She jumps off the raft causing a bigger splash!  I have to run to get between her and the shark.

For our 25th anniversary someone put up decorations on our door announcing our celebration to everyone else onboard.  We do not have any idea who did this. We came back from breakfast the second day of a seven day cruise and there they were. What a surprise and a welcome 





moment.

We went to a Palo brunch, ordered hot items from the menu, proceeded through the hot/cold buffet twice, and dessert buffet twice.  Our waiter informed us that we had not eaten enough, so he went to the dessert table, loaded a plate with desserts, and asked us to take it back to the room.  We then took the desserts and ate them during a movie that evening.

Remembered on a family cruise and the lady at the next table over during the first night's dinner.  She leans over to me to ask me about tipping. She had 2 kids, another lady, and herself at a 4-top.  I informed her of the normal expected tipping and when it is normally given.  She had a horrified look on her face, started talking with the other lady, counting with her fingers, they all got up and left the dining room.  They did not return for any other dinners nor for the final morning's breakfast.

On one cruise we were upgraded from an inside to OV room, no charge. This cruise was booked on DVC points. We did not find out about the upgrade until we got in the room. When our luggage arrived they still had the tags from our previous inside room on them.  That was a welcome shock.


Lastly week long cruise, in a rolling suitcase I had a case of water, one already opened bottle of rum, one already opened bottle of scotch, a 12 pack of beer, and some cans of Mt. Dew.
Forgot to add when I rolled the suitcase off the ship, we had new bottles of:
scotch
two of tequila
two of Kalua
four of rum
one of wine (given as an embarkation gift)
plus left over bottles of water and cans Mt. Dew.


----------



## HeatherLassell

com_op_2000 said:


> It has been awhile since I added to this thread:
> Over the course of several cruises:
> At CC-SB, DW is on a raft about 20 yards out, I take the camera and start walking out to take her picture. I see all the little fishes scatter, look around and see a 2-3 foot Black Tip Shark swimming around. DW is using her hands to move the raft creating small splashes. The shark turns toward her, I tell DW to stop cause I see a shark. What does DW do? She jumps off the raft causing a bigger splash!  I have to run to get between her and the shark.



So.....she didn't hear you?  Or she's not afraid of sharks and wanted to scare you?  lol


----------



## Momee

Club Disney Chandler said:


> Really? I've never seen anyone wearing a thong any any Disney or Carnival cruise I've been on. However, on one of our Disney cruises there was a really hairy, 60ish dude sporting a white speedo the entire cruise.



We have seen a few thong-wearing cruisers (to each their own), but the most interesting one that we encountered was on the stairs to the Aquaduck. The lady was two steps ahead of us and her derrière was positioned uncomfortably close to my son's head. I was having a conversation with my husband (standing behind us) and had NO idea that it was there until our son said "ummm... mom, can i change spots with you?"


----------



## com_op_2000

HeatherLassell said:


> So.....she didn't hear you?  Or she's not afraid of sharks and wanted to scare you?  lol


Oh, she heard me and she was scared.


----------



## bumbershoot

MsAmerica said:


> They never asked each other what they were going to order? How their food was? What they wanted for dessert? Nothing! They just played games on their phones....



OH I bet they were communicating with each other...  I watch teens I know talking about the people right around them, with each other, silently.  And I have to admit I've done it too with a good friend of mine when we're irritated with others around us.


----------



## bumbershoot

_auroraborealis_ said:


> If you have a giant back tattoo that is misspelled



Please please tell us more.   (I judge the artist more, especially when the tattoo is in a spot the person can't see or control during the process)


----------



## Dug720

bumbershoot said:


> Please please tell us more.   (I judge the artist more, especially when the tattoo is in a spot the person can't see or control during the process)



Yes! Especially an artist who doesn't clarify the spelling if the person brings it in misspelled.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

bumbershoot said:


> Please please tell us more.   (I judge the artist more, especially when the tattoo is in a spot the person can't see or control during the process)



It's the upper midwest, so what I've seen varies.

"Their Always In Our Hearts!" on a giant memorial tattoo. (Pro tip, almost every attempt to do faces from photos in tattoos makes them look weird.)
"Blesed By Jesus"

"Beleive" has been seen and "Freind." I BEFORE E PEOPLE!!!


----------



## phinz

_auroraborealis_ said:


> "Beleive" has been seen and "Freind." I BEFORE E PEOPLE!!!



NO RAGRETS!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I am always convinced that about half the Japanese characters used in tattoos are probably used wrong and likely mean things like "the scent of a three day old infant diaper stuck in the bottom of the trash can" or similar.


----------



## Dug720

phinz said:


> NO RAGRETS!



Or the other favorite "NO REGERTS!"


----------



## lorenni

phinz said:


> NO RAGRETS!



Oh, the inescapable, lifelong, indelibly marked irony...


----------



## phinz

ndstaniv said:


> Definitely saw multiple waterspouts coming our of the same cloud in the Caribbean on one of our cruises.  Pretty neat!



We saw half a dozen of them off the coast of Cuba last November. It was pretty cool.


----------



## hanscarlet

phinz said:


> NO RAGRETS!


"no ragrets really?, not even like one letter?" lol I love We're the Millers and Jason Sudekis


----------



## FigmentSpark

phinz said:


> NO RAGRETS!


Could be worse.... No Egrets!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

FigmentSpark said:


> Could be worse.... No Egrets!


I like egrets! They are pretty.


----------



## RedSox68

phinz said:


> We saw half a dozen of them off the coast of Cuba last November. It was pretty cool.



While sitting at a cafe in Bermuda on a perfectly sunny day last year we saw a water spout erupt in the boat dock in front of us and dance all around -- it lasted more than 2 minutes and caused quite a bit of ruckus around us from people running to get pictures -- and some running the other way  LOL.


----------



## phinz

RedSox68 said:


> While sitting at a cafe in Bermuda on a perfectly sunny day last year we saw a water spout erupt in the boat dock in front of us and dance all around -- it lasted more than 2 minutes and caused quite a bit of ruckus around us from people running to get pictures -- and some running the other way  LOL.



I was amazed at how many people were completely oblivious to the ones we saw.


----------



## RedSox68

phinz said:


> I was amazed at how many people were completely oblivious to the ones we saw.



We thought they were quite beautiful actually -- but, of course, no damage was done.  It was so stunning that my poor husband didn't get his camera out in time to catch one (we had one giant one and then two smaller ones a couple of minutes later moving along the water).


----------



## MrsSmalls

I would be so bummed if I saw a water spout and missed getting a picture of it.


----------



## mevelandry

Mine is not funny... 

Not something we saw but experienced during our cruise last week: having to participate to research to find a man who jumped off another ship. Having decks closed so crew members could watch in case they spotted him. Helicopter flying over the area trying to spot the body. 

It was heartbreaking.


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

That was sad to hear about. It was even sadder to hear about the number of people mad about missing port to look for the missing man.


----------



## RedSox68

GoofyLovingFamily said:


> That was sad to hear about. It was even sadder to hear about the number of people mad about missing port to look for the missing man.



 Now that is tragically selfish.  Did they ever find the man?


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

I don't think they did.


----------



## RedSox68

GoofyLovingFamily said:


> I don't think they did.



Very very sad.  What cruise ship was it that he jumped from?


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

RedSox68 said:


> Very very sad.  What cruise ship was it that he jumped from?


Carnival Liberty


----------



## EASchechter

tvguy said:


> Okay, I'm a stupid man, but isn't 4 or 5 a little old to be breast feeding, even by La Leche standards?



Nope. According to LLL, natural age of child-led weaning is anywhere from three to SEVEN. Mine weaned at four.


----------



## scgustafson

After reading through this entire thread, I have one thing to say to most of the past posters - pictures or it didn't happen. 
Also, most of the picture links from the first 8 years are dead.


----------



## Dug720

RedSox68 said:


> Now that is tragically selfish.  Did they ever find the man?



The only time I have ever heard of them finding someone who jumped from a ship was off the fathom Adonia a few weeks ago. College-age kid with his family had some kind of mental breakdown and jumped. And survived to fight the rescuers.

The ship is TINY by today's standards - 704 passenger max capacity, and the pointed bow of the Magic reaches her bridge level. I guess that is what made it a survivable jump. He and his family were medically disembarked in Cuba due to his mental state more than anything physical. 

(Yes I know it happened. I met someone last week who was on that cruise and witnessed it.)


----------



## apple9117

Some great laughs here!


----------



## cgolf

On our last trip on the FOS we were on our way back to our room with my wife in the lead and as we turned to go up the single lane portion of the staircase an older man dressed in only a towel wrapped diaper style was coming down the middle of the staircase. He started to give us a crazy story about how he parked at his brothers and made a wrong turn trying to find or coming from the bathroom, the details are hazy. As my wife was trying to help him figure out what was what, I left, started looking down hallways hoping to find anyone to help this gentleman out. If he had an ID on him we didn't want to know, and the whole time we were praying the towel would stay put.

Once he got near the bottom of the steps, he had moved enough to the side that we could move past, as we heard another group of people coming up the steps. We heard him give them the same story. This was likely an older gentleman with memory issues, or one heck of prank. This happened on our first night on a new line, one heck of a first impression


----------



## scottb8888

Great stories!!


----------



## RedSox68

Dug720 said:


> The only time I have ever heard of them finding someone who jumped from a ship was off the fathom Adonia a few weeks ago. College-age kid with his family had some kind of mental breakdown and jumped. And survived to fight the rescuers.
> 
> The ship is TINY by today's standards - 704 passenger max capacity, and the pointed bow of the Magic reaches her bridge level. I guess that is what made it a survivable jump. He and his family were medically disembarked in Cuba due to his mental state more than anything physical.
> 
> (Yes I know it happened. I met someone last week who was on that cruise and witnessed it.)



Thanks.  So sad.


----------



## RoseSanti

These are great stories, I love reading them!

On our last cruise, DS and I had just finished making a gingerbread house and were heading back to the stateroom to show it off to DH. In the elevator we were joined by others who had also finished their houses. There was a mom with her 2 excited daughters also sharing the elevator. The elevator ride seemed endless as I watched their poor house slide a little bit with each stop the elevator made. We were getting off on the same floor and all cheered that their house made it. But as they were just about to step off the elevator the littlest of the girls bumped the mom and the house collapsed all over the elevator floor. The kids in the elevator instantly jumped to pick up the pieces with the littlest girl saying "we can fix it mommy, we can still show daddy and eat some of it." As soon as the kids ran ahead to the room the mom tossed the pieces, with a shrug "at least we got pictures"

Second thing I saw that cruise was a kid about 10 years old get kicked out of the pool, during Stitch's holiday party. There were kids and some adults watching from the pool. During the show this kid decided to do a "cannon ball", jumping over the heads of the people wading on the side of the pool, into the middle of the pool, race out and do it again. Before he could do it a third time the lifeguard got to him. I didn't hear what the lifeguard said to the kid but whatever it was the kid didn't like it and actually bowed up, tried to argue with the lifeguard and actually tried to walk around the lifeguard and back to the pool in order to jump again. I was impressed with the lifeguard because it was obvious that the kid's parents were not in the area. He didn't let that kid get away with it and sternly pointed him away from the pool. It was like watching an umpire ejecting a baseball player from a game. The kid motioned and called for someone to go with him (friends maybe?) but he ended up leaving the area angry and alone.


----------



## Dug720

RedSox68 said:


> Thanks.  So sad.



Yeah. The woman who witnessed it said it was clear that something was not right with the young man - and fathom is NOT a party ship, plus he was cruising with his family so it wasn't a case of "Spring Break gone wrong". She said it was clearly a mental break. Thoughts and prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Pens Fan

We were on the Fantasy and it was towards the end of the week long cruise.  Our family was on one of the elevators when a woman got on by herself.  Before the doors could close, a group of three kids who looked to be in the 10-14 year age range came running up to the elevator screaming, "Wait Mom!  Hold the door".  The woman started frantically pushing the _*close*_ door button on the elevator, and the doors closed leaving the kids outside.  

At first we thought she had mistakenly pushed the wrong button, but then she sheepishly looked over at us and said, "It's been a long week.  I need a break, even if it's just for a few minutes!"

I guess it doesn't really fall into the "shocking" category, but we still laugh about that to this day.


----------



## Bettyscruise

Pens Fan said:


> We were on the Fantasy and it was towards the end of the week long cruise.  Our family was on one of the elevators when a woman got on by herself.  Before the doors could close, a group of three kids who looked to be in the 10-14 year age range came running up to the elevator screaming, "Wait Mom!  Hold the door".  The woman started frantically pushing the _*close*_ door button on the elevator, and the doors closed leaving the kids outside.
> 
> At first we thought she had mistakenly pushed the wrong button, but then she sheepishly looked over at us and said, "It's been a long week.  I need a break, even if it's just for a few minutes!"
> 
> I guess it doesn't really fall into the "shocking" category, but we still laugh about that to this day.



That's a bit sad.


----------



## HeatherLassell

Pens Fan said:


> We were on the Fantasy and it was towards the end of the week long cruise.  Our family was on one of the elevators when a woman got on by herself.  Before the doors could close, a group of three kids who looked to be in the 10-14 year age range came running up to the elevator screaming, "Wait Mom!  Hold the door".  The woman started frantically pushing the _*close*_ door button on the elevator, and the doors closed leaving the kids outside.
> 
> At first we thought she had mistakenly pushed the wrong button, but then she sheepishly looked over at us and said, "It's been a long week.  I need a break, even if it's just for a few minutes!"
> 
> I guess it doesn't really fall into the "shocking" category, but we still laugh about that to this day.



LMAO!!!  I could see myself doing that to my kids!  Especially at the 10-14 age range.


----------



## lorimay

Pens Fan said:


> We were on the Fantasy and it was towards the end of the week long cruise.  Our family was on one of the elevators when a woman got on by herself.  Before the doors could close, a group of three kids who looked to be in the 10-14 year age range came running up to the elevator screaming, "Wait Mom!  Hold the door".  The woman started frantically pushing the _*close*_ door button on the elevator, and the doors closed leaving the kids outside.
> 
> At first we thought she had mistakenly pushed the wrong button, but then she sheepishly looked over at us and said, "It's been a long week.  I need a break, even if it's just for a few minutes!"
> 
> I guess it doesn't really fall into the "shocking" category, but we still laugh about that to this day.



Yep, that about sums up a week with teenagers 24/7!!!!


----------



## HeatherLassell

lorimay said:


> Yep, that about sums up a week with teenagers 24/7!!!!



On our first trip to Disney my boys (6 years age difference & oldest thinks he is the boss of anyone younger) kept fighting and nitpicking at each other.  So much so that I had a meltdown and screamed at them that they were never going to Disney World again if they couldn't stop.  "I paid A LOT for this trip and I personally just want to have fun.  Can I not be mom and we all just go on rides and have fun? Is that so hard?" LOL  That was in 2012.  We ended up doing another trip together in JAn 2014 and a cruise in October 2015 and they were a lot better.  But that first trip?  OMG!


----------



## mmouse37

We were on the Magic last year for the Transatlantic from Barcelona to NY.  A few days before the end of the cruise a man passed away at the next table from ours during lunch in Lumiere's.  It was a terrible experience.  They cleared out the dining room to give the man and medics some room and closed down the hallways around the dining room.  It was very sad.  We felt so bad for his wife who was watching the whole thing happen.

MJ


----------



## lorimay

mmouse37 said:


> We were on the Magic last year for the Transatlantic from Barcelona to NY.  A few days before the end of the cruise a man passed away at the next table from ours during lunch in Lumiere's.  It was a terrible experience.  They cleared out the dining room to give the man and medics some room and closed down the hallways around the dining room.  It was very sad.  We felt so bad for his wife who was watching the whole thing happen.
> 
> MJ



How sad.
Were in Palo for brunch on our  2012 New England/Canada Cruise, when a woman went down. It was so sad another woman with her was saying over and over breath....... We never found out what happened, but my husband is a first responder and went over to offer assistance and he didn't think there was a good outcome. I stayed at the other end of the restaurant at our table. I don;t know where the ship's doctor was, but it seemed like forever before he finally came.


----------



## Trera

We were on the Dream a couple of years ago and we were having our sea day and there was a little girl by the pool that told her mommy that her tummy hurt and she wanted to go back to the room. Her mother promptly told her that she was being dramatic and needed to get back in the pool. A few minutes later I looked up to see the little girl violently vomit into the pool full of 100+ children which caused in immediate drain and clean of the pool!!


----------



## ImprovGal

mmouse37 said:


> We were on the Magic last year for the Transatlantic from Barcelona to NY.  A few days before the end of the cruise a man passed away at the next table from ours during lunch in Lumiere's.  It was a terrible experience.  They cleared out the dining room to give the man and medics some room and closed down the hallways around the dining room.  It was very sad.  We felt so bad for his wife who was watching the whole thing happen.
> 
> MJ



  I was just leaving guest services when that happened.


----------



## Dug720

lorimay said:


> How sad.
> Were in Palo for brunch on our  2012 New England/Canada Cruise, when a woman went down. It was so sad another woman with her was saying over and over breath....... We never found out what happened, but my husband is a first responder and went over to offer assistance and he didn't think there was a good outcome. I stayed at the other end of the restaurant at our table. I don;t know where the ship's doctor was, but it seemed like forever before he finally came.



The medical team moves as quickly and safely as they can - and they do have elevator override keys - but a couple of things to keep in mind... The medical center usually is on Deck 1 in the forward section. Palo is in the aft on Deck 11 or Deck 12 depending on the ship. That is a good bit of ground to travel. And when a crisis is going on, things do feel like they take longer to happen. 

For example,  I was in a Broadway theatre a couple of months ago when someone went down in the back of the house. The show stopped and the lights came on as soon as we heard someone yelling "Help me! Please! Help me!" The theatre staff immediately sprang into action with what they know to do, meaning someone was IMMEDIATELY on the phone to 911. It felt like forever until someone got there, but I found out later from some friends who usher there that EMTs were there within 3 minutes of the call. But it felt like a lot longer until we could see EMTs in the back of the house. (And eerily that was the second time that week someone in the audience went down - in about the exact place. No, it's not a scary show.)


----------



## Steve Dexter

A couple of years ago we were on the westbound Panama Canal cruise.  They have an expert, Captain Puckett on the cruise, he has a lot of sailing experience, some might say he is a sea dog.  Anyone who has been on a DCL Panama cruise has probably heard him speak, it's very educational and he seems like a good guy.  One day he was walking though that main area outside the restaurant on deck 3 and he slipped and fell down.  Nothing serious, he just got back up straight away, but the string of profanity that came out of his mouth was something to behold.  I think it was enough to make a sailor blush, I felt like time stopped.  I'm no stranger to profanity, but this was some next level stuff.  Still makes me smile to think about it.  Again, very educational.


----------



## mmouse37

Steve Dexter said:


> A couple of years ago we were on the westbound Panama Canal cruise.  They have an expert, Captain Puckett on the cruise, he has a lot of sailing experience, some might say he is a sea dog.  Anyone who has been on a DCL Panama cruise has probably heard him speak, it's very educational and he seems like a good guy.  One day he was walking though that main area outside the restaurant on deck 3 and he slipped and fell down.  Nothing serious, he just got back up straight away, but the string of profanity that came out of his mouth was something to behold.  I think it was enough to make a sailor blush, I felt like time stopped.  I'm no stranger to profanity, but this was some next level stuff.  Still makes me smile to think about it.  Again, very educational.



He is such a character....with his one red sock and one green sock!!!  Loved his presentations.  We were chatting with him in the dining room one night and he didn't hold back on his language then either!!!

MJ


----------



## Rabb it

Steve Dexter said:


> A couple of years ago we were on the westbound Panama Canal cruise.  They have an expert, Captain Puckett on the cruise, he has a lot of sailing experience, some might say he is a sea dog.  Anyone who has been on a DCL Panama cruise has probably heard him speak, it's very educational and he seems like a good guy.  One day he was walking though that main area outside the restaurant on deck 3 and he slipped and fell down.  Nothing serious, he just got back up straight away, but the string of profanity that came out of his mouth was something to behold.  I think it was enough to make a sailor blush, I felt like time stopped.  I'm no stranger to profanity, but this was some next level stuff.  Still makes me smile to think about it.  Again, very educational.



Classic! I would have had a hard time holding back my laughter, not at his falling of course, but his choice words


----------



## timrousbeastie

cgolf said:


> On our last trip on the FOS we were on our way back to our room with my wife in the lead and as we turned to go up the single lane portion of the staircase an older man dressed in only a towel wrapped diaper style was coming down the middle of the staircase. He started to give us a crazy story about how he parked at his brothers and made a wrong turn trying to find or coming from the bathroom, the details are hazy. As my wife was trying to help him figure out what was what, I left, started looking down hallways hoping to find anyone to help this gentleman out. If he had an ID on him we didn't want to know, and the whole time we were praying the towel would stay put.[...]



It makes me feel good whenever I see an elderly grandparent on a cruise with their family. Regardless of the circumstances, I always think "that person must have raised a really good kid" in admiration of both them and their children. In your case, I just hope he wasn't a solo cruiser .


----------



## cgolf

timrousbeastie said:


> It makes me feel good whenever I see an elderly grandparent on a cruise with their family. Regardless of the circumstances, I always think "that person must have raised a really good kid" in admiration of both them and their children. In your case, I just hope he wasn't a solo cruiser .



I hope not either, we felt bad leaving him to the next people, but at least we tried to find staff to help him out. Did feel bad for the guy, it was just such a strange interaction.


----------



## Belle-adonna

on st thomas we took an open van tour that stopped at a beach for awhile. Now we were told it was clothing optional but we weren't prepared to see a mother stripping what appeared to be her 5 and 7 year old sons. That was enough for us, we turned tail and headed back to the van.


----------



## ChicosWife

Belle-adonna said:


> on st thomas we took an open van tour that stopped at a beach for awhile. Now we were told it was clothing optional but we weren't prepared to see a mother stripping what appeared to be her 5 and 7 year old sons. That was enough for us, we turned tail and headed back to the van.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

On my recent Panama Canal cruise, I was at the Abba Fab show. They told us "Feel free to take pictures and video" so I did. During the Mamma Mia medley (Gimme Gimme Gimme and Money Money Money), one of the ladies sings into the gentleman next to me's camcorder. In the same song, she got in the row behind me (I was in the very front row). At the same show, the keyboard/pianist came out of no where, and I had it on record. Well, he came up, grabbed my phone (which was on record) and did a panorama while singing. For those of you where at the 8:30 show that day, I was the lucky young woman who's phone was taken by Nick (the pianist/keyboardist)


----------



## ScooterPie

On the recent PC cruise, there was a lady and her 2 sons on board that had the same dining rotation that our group did.  Having sailed with her before, we knew her to be rude and extremely demanding to the crew.  Every night, she would order what she wanted to eat the NEXT night so it was at their table waiting on them.    Her boys would fling food on the table, throw rolls at each other, etc.  She demanded so much fresh pepper that the poor waiter's arm would just about fall off.  Her demands got so bad that an officer ended up having to take care of her during dinner so that other people in her dining area got service.

One night, her boys, one teen and one preteen, left the table early.  She ate from their plates, the platter of chicken tenders brought each night to their table, 3 entre's she ordered AND topped it all off with 2 lobster tails and butter sauce plus multiple glasses of wine.

She demanded, AT CLOSING TIME, that the crew member in Preludes pop her sons fresh popcorn as they could tell if it wasn't fresh.  At this officer pin trading event she cut lines.

I witnessed all of this and more, it is not gossip.


----------



## FigmentSpark

How did you get so (un)lucky to be travelling with her a second time and in the same dining rotation, too.  That would have been the time to try changing to the other dining rotation.


----------



## ScooterPie

I know, right?!  I feel so sorry for anyone who was assigned to them.


----------



## CM Dad

ScooterPie said:


> On the recent PC cruise, there was a lady and her 2 sons on board that had the same dining rotation that our group did. Having sailed with her before, we knew her to be rude and extremely demanding to the crew. Every night, she would order what she wanted to eat the NEXT night so it was at their table waiting on them. Her boys would fling food on the table, throw rolls at each other, etc. She demanded so much fresh pepper that the poor waiter's arm would just about fall off. Her demands got so bad that an officer ended up having to take care of her during dinner so that other people in her dining area got service.



I don't know the situation that you are talking about, but you should be aware that some people that order food for the next night are NOT being demanding.  My wife's doctor had her on a gluten and dairy free diet for a while.  On the cruises we took during that time, she was given the menu for the next nights meal, and the head server would discuss what her options were, and how they could possibly modify some of the options to meet her dietary restrictions.  They would also ask where we planned to have breakfast and lunch the next day so that those meals could be ordered in advance as well.  Disney is great for people with food allergies.  And yes I do know that there are some people that are just rude and demanding :-(


----------



## Dug720

CM Dad said:


> I don't know the situation that you are talking about, but you should be aware that some people that order food for the next night are NOT being demanding.  My wife's doctor had her on a gluten and dairy free diet for a while.  On the cruises we took during that time, she was given the menu for the next nights meal, and the head server would discuss what her options were, and how they could possibly modify some of the options to meet her dietary restrictions.  They would also ask where we planned to have breakfast and lunch the next day so that those meals could be ordered in advance as well.  Disney is great for people with food allergies.  And yes I do know that there are some people that are just rude and demanding :-(



I was going to say the same thing, but given that she was eating whatever the kids left on their plates that would mean that the whole family had the same food issues. (Plus apparently it was waiting on the table when they got there - that doesn't happen with special food needs.)


----------



## ScooterPie

While this is very true, one member of our party asked her why she did this, was there a special reason, etc.  Remember, she was on another cruise as we were.  She said no, that she was just a food snob.  In other words, just because she could.

She literally ordered from the next night's menu so they would not have to wait for food to arrive.


----------



## Dug720

ScooterPie said:


> While this is very true, one member of our party asked her why she did this, was there a special reason, etc.  Remember, she was on another cruise as we were.  She said no, that she was just a food snob.  In other words, just because she could.
> 
> She literally ordered from the next night's menu so they would not have to wait for food to arrive.



Like I said, I figured that there was no legit food-related reason since she didn't seem picky about WHAT she ate. (I would have laughed in her face when she said she was a "food snob" and I saw her eating chicken fingers and fries. That were left over from her kids no less.


----------



## ScooterPie

True but sadly, the way they were treating the assistant waiter, waiter and head waiter as their personal, private concierge was a shame.  Had I been in their table rotation I would have moved.  Things happened last cruise in 2015 that made us surprised to see them onboard this time.

Keep in mind, we witnessed everything I speak of firsthand.


----------



## Dug720

ScooterPie said:


> True but sadly, the way they were treating the assistant waiter, waiter and head waiter as their personal, private concierge was a shame.  Had I been in their table rotation I would have moved.  Things happened last cruise in 2015 that made us surprised to see them onboard this time.
> 
> Keep in mind, we witnessed everything I speak of firsthand.



Oh I believe you. We unfortunately were in a section with a large group who was extremely demanding - I got to witness them in action the last night as I was facing that direction. They would literally order one drink at a time - as in one person would order a drink, and the moment Tiago got there with it, someone else would order another drink. And they would grab Tiago or our substitute primary server (Aditya was sick) for the tiniest little thing, even if they had plates for another table in their hands. And sadly, the head server did little to stop it. I didn't say anything on the comment card because I didn't want Aditya being sick reflecting on them - but I did email them and got a nice response when I was back. I made it clear that I did not blame Tiago, Aditya, or our substitute server as it is the responsibility of the head server to handle that kind of issue. (I also mentioned that I did not even know who he was until the second night which surprised me as I'm gluten-free and my reservation was noted as such - it is SOP for the head server to touch base with any food issues in his/her section. Aditya did fine and I had no qualms about his knowledge, and I made that clear. The woman who responded to my email seemed as shocked as I was and said that would definitely be addressed with the head server.)

It makes me sad when people treat crew members like their own personal servants. If they want someone at their beck and call, I believe there are lines that have stateroom classes that have personal butlers. Perhaps they should try those.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Our last night in the MDR we noticed out server wasn't around much.  It was the Asst server, and given that they'd both been so attentive and friendly, we thought that was odd.  It turned out that another table in his section was in concierge and decided to dine in the room, so he had to serve them there.  That surprised me, because I thought they would have had concierge people to do that, but he was running back and forth to/from the kitchens with their order, so he wasn't present in the dining room for he rest of his guests.  It's a nice perk for the concierge people, but that was hard on the rest of the wait staff.  Anyway, we still got great service, but I hope they tipped him very well for that hard work.


----------



## ScooterPie

I hope so.  There are good people in the world.


----------



## lorenni

Belle-adonna said:


> on st thomas we took an open van tour that stopped at a beach for awhile. Now we were told it was clothing optional but we weren't prepared to see a mother stripping what appeared to be her 5 and 7 year old sons. That was enough for us, we turned tail and headed back to the van.



Have to say here, the problem was yours. Nudity at a nude beach is only weird if you make it weird. In fact, my personal experience is that folks at nude beaches are way less creepy than some you find at regular beaches. 

And what exactly was offensive about little kids swimming in the buff? I can't imagine anything "shocking" about a nude kid at a beach I KNEW was clothing optional.


----------



## Belle-adonna

lorenni said:


> Have to say here, the problem was yours. Nudity at a nude beach is only weird if you make it weird. In fact, my personal experience is that folks at nude beaches are way less creepy than some you find at regular beaches.
> 
> And what exactly was offensive about little kids swimming in the buff? I can't imagine anything "shocking" about a nude kid at a beach I KNEW was clothing optional.


Sorry didn't mean to offend anyone


----------



## ScooterPie

Sadly, we live in a world where anyone's image can be exploited all over the World Wide Web.  Once out there, it stays there.  Nude beach or not, I would worry if they were my children.


----------



## TestingH2O

FigmentSpark said:


> Our last night in the MDR we noticed out server wasn't around much.  It was the Asst server, and given that they'd both been so attentive and friendly, we thought that was odd.  It turned out that another table in his section was in concierge and decided to dine in the room, so he had to serve them there.  That surprised me, because I thought they would have had concierge people to do that, but he was running back and forth to/from the kitchens with their order, so he wasn't present in the dining room for he rest of his guests.  It's a nice perk for the concierge people, but that was hard on the rest of the wait staff.  Anyway, we still got great service, but I hope they tipped him very well for that hard work.


We dined in our room last May and our server was from the room service staff not our regular server.


----------



## dcassetta

TestingH2O said:


> We dined in our room last May and our server was from the room service staff not our regular server.



 Perhaps it depends on how many concierge guest decide to dine in their room on one particular night. If all of the concierge rooms eligible to do so, all decided to dine in the rooms on the same night, I would guess it would be a challenge to find enough servers.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

lorenni said:


> Have to say here, the problem was yours.



Why is it a "problem" that someone has a different opinion or view on nudity, whether adult or child?



lorenni said:


> And what exactly was offensive about little kids swimming in the buff? I can't imagine anything "shocking" about a nude kid at a beach I KNEW was clothing optional.



Did the poster say it was offensive?  This is a thread about "shocking and unexpected" and not offensive.  As for it being shocking to see nude kids on a clothing optional beach, that's not something most people think about when they hear a beach is clothing optional or nude.  Adults running around in the buff jumps to mind, not kids.


----------



## Letscruiseagain

tracyl921 said:


> On the Magic this past Sept we were quite shocked to find a young woman on board who liked thong underwear, short flying skirts and to dance.  Why is all this shocking - I guess because our group wasn't into being "mooned" during crazy karaoke.


Pi


----------



## Letscruiseagain

tracyl921 said:


> On the Magic this past Sept we were quite shocked to find a young woman on board who liked thong underwear, short flying skirts and to dance.  Why is all this shocking - I guess because our group wasn't into being "mooned" during crazy karaoke.


Pictures?


----------



## lorimay

Just got back from 13 nights on the Magic.
I saw many things this time around, but the one incident that just ruined my day was with a teenage boy maybe between 14-16 yrs old.
We were waiting for a couple sandwiches from Daisy's De-lites, there were maybe 3 people ahead of us. The young girl went, then there was this boy in front of us. He walked all the way down the line with the girl when she ordered. The poor server thought this kid was with the girl and turned to us to ask  what we wanted, as I went to say the kid was next, this brat begins snapping his fingers at the server. Then he is tapping the glass to tell the server what he wants, the look on this poor servers face. He was appalled, I was appalled. The server says to him "you need to tell me what you what I can't see from back here". He mumbles what he wants and then of course there's no thank you or anything, he just walked away. The server came back toward us and I just told him I was so sorry, and he said its ok, no problem. I told him no one should be treated this way ever. I wanted to follow this kid back to his parents and let them know the good mannered child they were raising.  It was a hard pill to swallow knowing how hard these men and women work to take care of us on these ships.


----------



## lorenni

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Why is it a "problem" that someone has a different opinion or view on nudity, whether adult or child?
> 
> 
> 
> Did the poster say it was offensive?  This is a thread about "shocking and unexpected" and not offensive.  As for it being shocking to see nude kids on a clothing optional beach, that's not something most people think about when they hear a beach is clothing optional or nude.  Adults running around in the buff jumps to mind, not kids.



She turned tail and left because two soon-to-be-naked kids was "enough" for her. It sounded to me like she was shocked/offended or found the nudity to be offensive. Which is her prerogative. But it sounded a bit judge-y which as I pointed out is odd when it was indeed a clothing optional beach. 

As far as what comes to mind - hoards of topless girls? Naked old men? This is totally an American construct. Kids swim nude all over the world without anyone blinking an eye. Moms and grandmas wander the beach topless. Or nude. No biggie.

The best part of travel - assuming you are going to get off the ship - is to see the world from another point of view. If you are going to be shocked by local customs, when they involve nothing more than a bit of skin, why not just stay home?


----------



## lorenni

lorimay said:


> Just got back from 13 nights on the Magic.
> I saw many things this time around, but the one incident that just ruined my day was with a teenage boy maybe between 14-16 yrs old.
> We were waiting for a couple sandwiches from Daisy's De-lites, there were maybe 3 people ahead of us. The young girl went, then there was this boy in front of us. He walked all the way down the line with the girl when she ordered. The poor server thought this kid was with the girl and turned to us to ask  what we wanted, as I went to say the kid was next, this brat begins snapping his fingers at the server. Then he is tapping the glass to tell the server what he wants, the look on this poor servers face. He was appalled, I was appalled. The server says to him "you need to tell me what you what I can't see from back here". He mumbles what he wants and then of course there's no thank you or anything, he just walked away. The server came back toward us and I just told him I was so sorry, and he said its ok, no problem. I told him no one should be treated this way ever. I wanted to follow this kid back to his parents and let them know the good mannered child they were raising.  It was a hard pill to swallow knowing how hard these men and women work to take care of us on these ships.




If, in a few years, DS acts like this, you have my permission - indeed my encouragement - to follow him back to me and let me know. It's takes a village. 

Unfortunately a lot of parents would probably get defensive and obnoxious. The apple falling and all that...


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Some cultures have no particular inter-generational nudity taboo.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

lorenni said:


> She turned tail and left because two soon-to-be-naked kids was "enough" for her. It sounded to me like she was shocked/offended or found the nudity to be offensive. Which is her prerogative. But it sounded a bit judge-y which as I pointed out is odd when it was indeed a clothing optional beach.



You still didn't identify why it is a problem if someone else has a different view on nudity than others.  One does not have to be offended by something to want to leave it's presence.  They may just be uncomfortable with it, which is completely fine.



lorenni said:


> As far as what comes to mind - hoards of topless girls? Naked old men? This is totally an American construct. Kids swim nude all over the world without anyone blinking an eye. Moms and grandmas wander the beach topless. Or nude. No biggie.



But for someone who IS from the United States, the idea may be shocking and unexpected based on the way our society has chosen to view nudity.



lorenni said:


> The best part of travel - assuming you are going to get off the ship - is to see the world from another point of view. If you are going to be shocked by local customs, when they involve nothing more than a bit of skin, why not just stay home?



What the best part of travel is will vary greatly based on an individual's opinion of the matter.

People can try to get outside their comfort zone and experience new things.  The poster was perfectly willing to go to clothing optional beach so they were prepared for the possibility of nudity. 

They may want to travel and see new things, even if not all the new things are things they are going to want to see.  The nudity that was present was more than they were comfortable with, so they left.


----------



## Dug720

If you are not comfortable with other cultures' view of nudity, then a clothing optional beach should not be on the agenda. You are visiting their location, not the other way around.


----------



## Bethany10

lorenni said:


> If, in a few years, DS acts like this, you have my permission - indeed my encouragement - to follow him back to me and let me know. It's takes a village.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of parents would probably get defensive and obnoxious. The apple falling and all that...



I second that, In fact I'd be grateful to you for doing it as there will be swift and loud consequences that would include apologies to both you and the server. 

That being said, I can understand your reluctance to do that as he learned that behavior from somewhere and I'm betting it was at home. Unless the kid has a sign that says follow me if I'm acting like a jerk then I'd be hard pressed to say anything.


----------



## ChicosWife

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Why is it a "problem" that someone has a different opinion or view on nudity, whether adult or child?
> 
> 
> 
> Did the poster say it was offensive?  This is a thread about "shocking and unexpected" and not offensive.  As for it being shocking to see nude kids on a clothing optional beach, that's not something most people think about when they hear a beach is clothing optional or nude.  Adults running around in the buff jumps to mind, not kids.



Well said.


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Up on 13 aft on the Dream - there was a storm in the distance but it wasn't raining on us yet.  We could see some lightning strikes far off, but didn't think anything of it, the decks were all open.  Suddenly two holes into Goofy golf, my hair stood straight up.  I looked at my husband and his too was standing up.  We could hear a buzzing sound and I got the sensation that the hair on my arms was standing up too.  A crew member appeared in the doorway on the phone, looking quite concerned.  DH and I quickly got inside.  There were several other adults and children up there, I hope they all got in safe.


----------



## Mighty Mouse Mama

Bethany10 said:


> I second that, In fact I'd be grateful to you for doing it as there will be swift and loud consequences that would include apologies to both you and the server.
> 
> That being said, I can understand your reluctance to do that as he learned that behavior from somewhere and I'm betting it was at home. Unless the kid has a sign that says follow me if I'm acting like a jerk then I'd be hard pressed to say anything.


What a fabulous idea! Perhaps I'll make some cute little shirts for my kids that say something like that! 

Seriously, I might die of mortification if one of my kids did something like this and someone had to come tell me, but I would manage to thank the person who brought it to my attention from the bottom of my heart before giving my child a piece of my mind and demanding they apologize. 

You never know...it may be something learned from the parents, or it may be something he picked up from friends or even TV. Some parents are awful when confronted, but most of the other parents I know feel like I do. It takes a village. I'm deeply grateful when someone cares enough to speak up when I've missed something. If anyone sees my kids do something awful, you'll get a thank you from me if you let me know. And it's usually pretty easy to figure out which kids are mine, since we all tend to have crazily colored hair (sometimes it even matches).


----------



## scgustafson

Conservative Hippie said:


> Up on 13 aft on the Dream - there was a storm in the distance but it wasn't raining on us yet.  We could see some lightning strikes far off, but didn't think anything of it, the decks were all open.  Suddenly two holes into Goofy golf, my hair stood straight up.  I looked at my husband and his too was standing up.  We could hear a buzzing sound and I got the sensation that the hair on my arms was standing up too.  A crew member appeared in the doorway on the phone, looking quite concerned.  DH and I quickly got inside.  There were several other adults and children up there, I hope they all got in safe.



You were lucky that you ducked inside when you did.  When I was I was taking meteorology in flight school, we learned that those events are indicative of coming lightning strike.  Ideally, the lightning rods on the top of the funnels would take the bolt, but you never know when you are the tallest thing aft with metal objects in your hand.  Glad you were safe.


----------



## scottb8888

Great thread..... anything else?


----------



## cmwade77

ScooterPie said:


> On the recent PC cruise, there was a lady and her 2 sons on board that had the same dining rotation that our group did.  Having sailed with her before, we knew her to be rude and extremely demanding to the crew.  Every night, she would order what she wanted to eat the NEXT night so it was at their table waiting on them.    Her boys would fling food on the table, throw rolls at each other, etc.  She demanded so much fresh pepper that the poor waiter's arm would just about fall off.  Her demands got so bad that an officer ended up having to take care of her during dinner so that other people in her dining area got service.
> 
> One night, her boys, one teen and one preteen, left the table early.  She ate from their plates, the platter of chicken tenders brought each night to their table, 3 entre's she ordered AND topped it all off with 2 lobster tails and butter sauce plus multiple glasses of wine.
> 
> She demanded, AT CLOSING TIME, that the crew member in Preludes pop her sons fresh popcorn as they could tell if it wasn't fresh.  At this officer pin trading event she cut lines.
> 
> I witnessed all of this and more, it is not gossip.


Yikes! On our last cruise we did end up ordering food the night before, but that was due to dietary issues and they needed to have time to modify the dishes if necessary.


----------



## scottb8888

Any other experiences??


----------



## scottb8888

I enjoyed this thread, but I guess no one has anything to share these days.


----------



## RedSox68

I think it's been a great thread.  I'm sure there will be more stories as people cruise.  One of our last cruises we saw a woman crying in the casino -- not sure why, whether she lost money, etc. -- but it was sad.


----------



## MelSpees

I'm wracking my brain to come up with something shocking. I guess the most I can think of was when our DCL port adventure was late and everyone on the boat was waiting for us. We had a whole busload, so we weren't singled out, thank goodness! We thought our guide was great and were very worried about him losing his job because we were late. We even went to guest services to let them know it was not his fault we were late. We had some "tour mates" who really drug their feet, especially at the last stop, despite the urging by the guide and others. We also commented on the cards the tour company gave us.


----------



## mevelandry

I will always worry about those two young ladies (they looked about 18 but sometimes I wonder) who got off the ship in Nassau wearing only bikinis and were obviously very drunk.

This was on the Disney Dream.


----------



## RedSox68

mevelandry said:


> I will always worry about those two young ladies (they looked about 18 but sometimes I wonder) who got off the ship in Nassau wearing only bikinis and were obviously very drunk.
> 
> This was on the Disney Dream.



Did the ship have to leave without them?


----------



## Simba One

Leaving our port in Amsterdam during the TA this year we were accompanied by a tugboat spraying water. We were on the verandah watching, city side. Following was a bunch of smaller local boats. One pulled up next to us and the passengers , 3 guys, pulled down their pants and mooned is goodbye.


----------



## RedSox68

Simba One said:


> Leaving our port in Amsterdam during the TA this year we were accompanied by a tugboat spraying water. We were on the verandah watching, city side. Following was a bunch of smaller local boats. One pulled up next to us and the passengers , 3 guys, pulled down their pants and mooned is goodbye.


----------



## Snowwhyt

MelSpees said:


> We thought our guide was great and were very worried about him losing his job because we were late. We even went to guest services to let them know it was not his fault we were late. We had some "tour mates" who really drug their feet, especially at the last stop, despite the urging by the guide and others. We also commented on the cards the tour company gave us.


That was super nice of you to stick up for the guy although I fear for the worst. 
I don’t think Disney has a very tolerant policy.  That reputation for excellence doesn’t leave a lot of room for mistakes.


----------



## MelSpees

Snowwhyt said:


> That was super nice of you to stick up for the guy although I fear for the worst.
> I don’t think Disney has a very tolerant policy.  That reputation for excellence doesn’t leave a lot of room for mistakes.


Yeah, we didn't know if it would do any good, but we wanted to do what we could. We'll never know what happened.


----------



## mevelandry

RedSox68 said:


> Did the ship have to leave without them?



Not that I know of but I hope they did not get harrassed (or worst) by anyone.

They were in that grey zone where you just don't know if you should intervene or not. They seemed so young. Maybe that was just maternal instinct talking. I just hope they made it back to the ship without a bump in the road.


----------



## RedSox68

mevelandry said:


> Not that I know of but I hope they did not get harrassed (or worst) by anyone.
> 
> They were in that grey zone where you just don't know if you should intervene or not. They seemed so young. Maybe that was just maternal instinct talking. I just hope they made it back to the ship without a bump in the road.



I gotcha ya -- I would have definitely felt the same way!  We were at a port (can't remember which one) and the pier from the ship to the gate into town was lined with armed soldiers.  This girl gets off with a baby stroller -- by herself -- wearing the lowest top and highest shorts and just strutted along.  The looks she was getting were not surprising -- but I was worried about her and the baby -- going into town alone dressed like that.


----------



## mevelandry

RedSox68 said:


> I gotcha ya -- I would have definitely felt the same way!  We were at a port (can't remember which one) and the pier from the ship to the gate into town was lined with armed soldiers.  This girl gets off with a baby stroller -- by herself -- wearing the lowest top and highest shorts and just strutted along.  The looks she was getting were not surprising -- but I was worried about her and the baby -- going into town alone dressed like that.



I'm all about "women should be able to wear whatever they want" but unfortunately, it can have an impact on their personal safety especially in other countries where some people can take things differently.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I'd be more worried about the "drunk" than the bikini in that regard. Poor judgement is driven by drunk.


----------



## mevelandry

_auroraborealis_ said:


> I'd be more worried about the "drunk" than the bikini in that regard. Poor judgement is driven by drunk.



I honestly thought the mix of the two was recipe for disaster, especially since they appeared to be very young.


----------



## disneycruise100

If any of you were on the Wonder in March of 2009 and saw a kid crying near the disembarking area... That was me. The escalator ripped half of the skin off the bottom of my foot. Not one of my best moments...


----------



## Jess_S

I can't remember if I shared this story with the Dis yet. I was on a cruise (not DCL) where one of the crew members jumped overboard. That, in itself was unexpected. But they actually found and rescued the crew member -- which must have been an almost impossible feat.


----------



## RedSox68

Sorry if this is a repeat -- but on the Panama Canal cruise in 2005, kids were throwing basketballs, t-shirts and candy off of deck 9 and the captain kept coming on the speakers and telling them that Disney would be fined $250 for each incident and that they weren't doing the guards below (with guns) any favors by throwing "souvenirs").  Very embarrassing.


----------



## scgustafson

mevelandry said:


> I will always worry about those two young ladies (they looked about 18 but sometimes I wonder) who got off the ship in Nassau wearing only bikinis and were obviously very drunk.
> 
> This was on the Disney Dream.



Pictures?  You know, so I can tell you if I have seen them since.


----------



## mevelandry

scgustafson said:


> Pictures?  You know, so I can tell you if I have seen them since.



Hum hum.


----------



## FSU Girl

On my first Disney cruise Christmas 2016 we were docked at San Juan and a Royal Caribbean ship was pulling in to dock next to us. I was hanging out on the balcony watching and saw two interesting things. One guy was wearing just his underwear standing out on his balcony, didn't seem bothered that an entire ship full of people could see him. Then after the boat docked the room directly across from mine had a guy completely naked walk out onto the balcony. I think he might have been napping and didn't realize they'd docked because he screamed and ran back inside.


----------



## RedSox68

FSU Girl said:


> On my first Disney cruise Christmas 2016 we were docked at San Juan and a Royal Caribbean ship was pulling in to dock next to us. I was hanging out on the balcony watching and saw two interesting things. One guy was wearing just his underwear standing out on his balcony, didn't seem bothered that an entire ship full of people could see him. Then after the boat docked the room directly across from mine had a guy completely naked walk out onto the balcony. I think he might have been napping and didn't realize they'd docked because he screamed and ran back inside.



OMG -- I love that he screamed


----------



## FSU Girl

RedSox68 said:


> OMG -- I love that he screamed


It was pretty hilarious


----------



## minniemouse1

Not sure if this story has been told here but on our last cruise on the Fantasy the first two sea days and at least one or two evenings after there was this little girl near the mickey pool and she was little.   I would say 2 or 2 1/2 at the oldest.  She had come up to me more than once verbalizing, not in English, and gesturing wanting food or drinks at the stations near the pool.  
I never saw an adult with her or near her and I had looked for several minutes one day especially when she wanted my food not knowing if she was allowed to have it.  It turns out her parents, who a CM informed us were "European" would drop her off at the kids pool then go spend time in the adult section, spa, where ever and leave her there all day.  It took one of the life guards working the pool for a few days in a row to notice something was not right.  I remember seeing a CM in uniform come speak with the life guard and them pointing to the child, speaking to her, and him on his phone making calls.  He also spoke with several people, including us, around the pool asking if we had seen anyone associated with the little girl.
After that day we did not see her again at the pool that we noticed.  I would assume her parents started using the nursery or kids club after they were informed leaving the child at the pool was not acceptable.  
Totally off topic but this reminded me of when we vacationed in Europe 17 years ago when I was pregnant with our first DD. We were eating dinner in Amsterdam, I think, and how the parents were inside or inside the fenced/gated area eating outside and the babies and toddlers were left in the strollers outside of the fence alone.  It was weird seeing the 3 or 4 strollers lined up with the children still in them with no parents and I saw this a few times at different places during our stay.  That certainly wouldn't fly here in America but was an interesting experience to witness.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

minniemouse1 said:


> Totally off topic but this reminded me of when we vacationed in Europe 17 years ago when I was pregnant with our first DD. We were eating dinner in Amsterdam, I think, and how the parents were inside or inside the fenced/gated area eating outside and the babies and toddlers were left in the strollers outside of the fence alone.  It was weird seeing the 3 or 4 strollers lined up with the children still in them with no parents and I saw this a few times at different places during our stay.  That certainly wouldn't fly here in America but was an interesting experience to witness.



There was a case in NYC in the late 90's that gained quite a bit of attention.  A mom from a European country (can't remember which one) left her child in a stroller outside a restaurant while she went inside.  She was arrested for child endangerment.  I believe the charges were eventually dropped, but it definitely highlighted the cultural differences.


----------



## Tara D

On a recent dcl cruise we headed up to the adult section and there was a group of guys passing around a joint and smoking in the wide open space. I was surprised to see how brave and nonchalant they were. It was on Jamaica day


----------



## dcassetta

Maggie'sMom said:


> There was a case in NYC in the late 90's that gained quite a bit of attention.  A mom from a European country (can't remember which one) left her child in a stroller outside a restaurant while she went inside.  She was arrested for child endangerment.  I believe the charges were eventually dropped, but it definitely highlighted the cultural differences.



I have a picture that my mom took when I was about 4 months old.  A line of strollers, including mine,  outside of the apartment building where all the young lieutenants lived.  It was just a couple of year ago, well maybe more than a couple!


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## strawberrybon

Maggie'sMom said:


> There was a case in NYC in the late 90's that gained quite a bit of attention.  A mom from a European country (can't remember which one) left her child in a stroller outside a restaurant while she went inside.  She was arrested for child endangerment.  I believe the charges were eventually dropped, but it definitely highlighted the cultural differences.



Can I just say, I am British, 2 kids (not sure if you'd call me European) and this is abhorrent and certainly not something I would ever expect to see in the UK and never have. Also having been to the Netherlands, France, Belgium and Spain quite a bit I have never seen this. I wonder which country, if indeed has this culture towards children as I am quite shocked!


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## TestingH2O

JPTexan82 said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]I saw this one morning at about 5am on a ship back in May. It was the NCL Escape. The picture speaks for its self. Yes it was the hallway.


----------



## Snowwhyt

JPTexan82 said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]I saw this one morning at about 5am on a ship back in May. It was the NCL Escape. The picture speaks for its self. Yes it was the hallway.


Well this addresses the thread by both shocking and unexpected, two fold actually. Because I’m also wondering how you were “camera ready” at that moment?


----------



## minniemouse1

olafLover said:


> I highly doubt it was Amsterdam as it's not common practice here, but I know it is in Denmark, even with the cold cold winters they get there.


It could of been Denmark, or Belgium, or any number of other countries surrounding Germany so Denmark could be the winner.  Now that I think about it Amsterdam was Anne Frank house, lots of bicycles, and the red light district  so it must of been somewhere else.


----------



## mousefan73

I live in Europe and no it is not exceptable over here or the norm,  to leave a toddler alone at a pool. Just wanted to set that straight. what if that kid fell in??We dont even let kids at that age bathe alone!


----------



## Maggie'sMom

olafLover said:


> See above, it's Denmark  I know a Danish mother and she also told about leaving her child in his pram



I googled the case and you are correct.  The mother was from Denmark.  Here's an article from just last year regarding it:

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/nov/26/anette-sorenson-denmark-new-york-baby-left-outside


----------



## JPTexan82

Snowwhyt said:


> Well this addresses the thread by both shocking and unexpected, two fold actually. Because I’m also wondering how you were “camera ready” at that moment?


Well I wasn't camera ready, I went back in the room and got my phone. Keep in mind it was 5 in the morning, it woke we right on up.


----------



## Pens Fan

JPTexan82 said:


> Well I wasn't camera ready, I went back in the room and got my phone. Keep in mind it was 5 in the morning, it woke we right on up.



So ... you saw this and felt the need to go back to your cabin and photograph it.  EWWWWW.  Just EWWWWWW.


----------



## GPaLarry

We were out on our verandah last June in Alaska during our glacier day when a hummingbird flew by...what??  He/she stopped to make sure we weren't flowers, then took off.  There was noting blooming for miles.  We guessed that the bird lived on the Wonder and subsisted on leftover "drinks of the day."  Hey, take your vacation any way you can!!


----------



## GPaLarry

Also, on our Alaska cruise, we had our 8-year-old granddaughter with us (too young to zip-line with the rest of her family) on a DCL science excursion in Juneau that involved busing to Mendenhall Glacier, then riding a small boat out a couple of miles to a crab trap and seeing whales.  We had both something unexpected and something pixie dust tinged.  Just as our boat was leaving the dock a bald eagle swooped down (think National Geographic) in front of us, touched the water and came up with a large fish.  Just as he/she landed on a dock post, a friend/relative decided to come over to share lunch.  Just as the second eagle landed, the first dropped her catch.  Yikes!  Both of them looked down at the water at what could have been.  I couldn't get my camera fast enough to shoot any of this...it all happened in seconds and we were just starting out.  In any case, I am sure an eagle discussion ensued over who has the sharpest claws and who was the hungriest...not pretty.
The second dust thing happened on our 10-passenger boat.  GD, Leah, from a prior bad experience on a party boat, was very afraid of high speed and noise.  As we accelerated she started crying and curling up in a ball by grandma.  This was going to be a long ride and take maybe two or three hours...not good!  The young woman who was our guide immediately knew what to do.  She brought out a picture book of seals, whales and other marine life that we might see, sat down next to her and got her to settle down all the way to the trap.  After inspecting said trap, we had to move again, so the anxiety mounted.  This time the captain decided to help, so he asked Leah to sit in his lap and help steer the boat.  He explained the instruments and let her hold the wheel.  She was quiet and very interested.  The captain also asked Leah what she wanted to see and she said she loved seals and whales.  He said he would do his best to find some.  To make a long story short, he found both and let Leah sit in his seat to steer us home.  That team made our excursion.  We later contacted them for the name of the book they showed her and got one for her for Christmas.  You can tell we loved our 49th state cruise.


----------



## RedSox68

JPTexan82 said:


> Well I wasn't camera ready, I went back in the room and got my phone. Keep in mind it was 5 in the morning, it woke we right on up.



I must be missing something -- I don't see any pictures unless they were removed


----------



## lklgoodman

RedSox68 said:


> I must be missing something -- I don't see any pictures unless they were removed



It was removed.


----------



## Snowwhyt

RedSox68 said:


> I must be missing something -- I don't see any pictures unless they were removed


Yup it’s gone. It wasn’t a clear shot (and by that I mean the photo was potato quality) quite sure his personal view was clear as a moon.


----------



## cmph

RedSox68 said:


> I must be missing something -- I don't see any pictures unless they were removed


Consider yourself lucky, LOL!


----------



## scottb8888

Let's hear some more stories!!


----------



## Snowwhyt

I was on the Thanksgiving cruise in 2010 and the water had been so rough that the pools and the entire deck 4, 9 & 10 had been closed 4 of 7 days.  Water was crashed again the 3rd floor windows, and people zigzaged through the halls.  I literally “bumped” into a lot of people that week.  But the only unexpected thing that I saw was the goofy pool waves crashing to the 10th floor deck.  Sliding from the front of the pool to the back of the pool as I stood by the elevators on the 10th deck were they a couple of chairs in the glassed in area.  That area might’ve been turned into a coffee shop now?


----------



## cadisney

This was not on the cruise - but when we took the train from Vancouver to Seattle after our Disney Alaska cruise. A lady by the ocean mooned our entire train as it passed by.


----------



## hardis5

More sad than shocking but when boarding this past Monday there was a mother standing next to the ropes before walking through the boarding line in the cruise terminal openly and loudly telling her family they were losers as they had boarding number 15.  Never associated our boarding number with being a loser (we were 22 our last cruise booked last minute with a late PAT) and was shocked the negativity she openly flung upon her group having to wait maybe 15 minutes to board.


----------



## scottb8888

Crazy stories!


----------



## cruiser21

strawberrybon said:


> Can I just say, I am British, 2 kids (not sure if you'd call me European) and this is abhorrent and certainly not something I would ever expect to see in the UK and never have. Also having been to the Netherlands, France, Belgium and Spain quite a bit I have never seen this. I wonder which country, if indeed has this culture towards children as I am quite shocked!


very common thing in Iceland.


----------



## Mitura

Here's a story. 

Dec 2016 on the Fantasy last night I was looking thru our Shutter's photo album.  My wife was in line to buy the photos that we wanted.  The album I was looking thru was the ones we were discarding. 

I took it over to a table that another lady was using so we were sharing the table.  She had her beer bottle on the table.  As I was looking thru the pictures (album on the table) someone bumps (not me since I was standing a good foot away) the table knocking her beer all over her own pics.  She looks at me and starts screaming at me that I ruined her pictures.  I calmly explain to her that I didn't bump the table and its not my beer.  Nevertheless she grabs the remaining beer in her bottle and upends it over the pictures and holder of the pictures that I was looking at and then her significant other comes over and starts getting in my face.  My only thought was, "I am going to find out if Disney actually has a brig!"

So instead I walked away to the counter service (there was a huge line, (last night of cruise) but my wife was watching the whole thing unfold and let me in front so that I could just hand over the ruined binder and pics.  The counter staff saw what was going on and was very apologetic.  I just then turned and went back to the cabin and had to shower to get the smell of beer off of me (it wasn't much).

But I thought wow that would have been really weird to get thrown in the brig the last night.  Then my thought was Disney may never let me back on the ship. 

So now I look around when there is alcohol involved.

Joe


----------



## MelSpees

Mitura said:


> Here's a story.
> 
> Dec 2016 on the Fantasy last night I was looking thru our Shutter's photo album.  My wife was in line to buy the photos that we wanted.  The album I was looking thru was the ones we were discarding.
> 
> I took it over to a table that another lady was using so we were sharing the table.  She had her beer bottle on the table.  As I was looking thru the pictures (album on the table) someone bumps (not me since I was standing a good foot away) the table knocking her beer all over her own pics.  She looks at me and starts screaming at me that I ruined her pictures.  I calmly explain to her that I didn't bump the table and its not my beer.  Nevertheless she grabs the remaining beer in her bottle and upends it over the pictures and holder of the pictures that I was looking at and then her significant other comes over and starts getting in my face.  My only thought was, "I am going to find out if Disney actually has a brig!"
> 
> So instead I walked away to the counter service (there was a huge line, (last night of cruise) but my wife was watching the whole thing unfold and let me in front so that I could just hand over the ruined binder and pics.  The counter staff saw what was going on and was very apologetic.  I just then turned and went back to the cabin and had to shower to get the smell of beer off of me (it wasn't much).
> 
> But I thought wow that would have been really weird to get thrown in the brig the last night.  Then my thought was Disney may never let me back on the ship.
> 
> So now I look around when there is alcohol involved.
> 
> Joe


Wow! Glad it wasn't me in your shoes. I'd be in shock. And it was her own beer! She shouldn't have had it by the pictures anyway. Glad you didn't have to find out about the brig.


----------



## Spork24

Mitura said:


> Here's a story.
> 
> Dec 2016 on the Fantasy last night I was looking thru our Shutter's photo album.  My wife was in line to buy the photos that we wanted.  The album I was looking thru was the ones we were discarding.
> 
> I took it over to a table that another lady was using so we were sharing the table.  She had her beer bottle on the table.  As I was looking thru the pictures (album on the table) someone bumps (not me since I was standing a good foot away) the table knocking her beer all over her own pics.  She looks at me and starts screaming at me that I ruined her pictures.  I calmly explain to her that I didn't bump the table and its not my beer.  Nevertheless she grabs the remaining beer in her bottle and upends it over the pictures and holder of the pictures that I was looking at and then her significant other comes over and starts getting in my face.  My only thought was, "I am going to find out if Disney actually has a brig!"
> 
> So instead I walked away to the counter service (there was a huge line, (last night of cruise) but my wife was watching the whole thing unfold and let me in front so that I could just hand over the ruined binder and pics.  The counter staff saw what was going on and was very apologetic.  I just then turned and went back to the cabin and had to shower to get the smell of beer off of me (it wasn't much).
> 
> But I thought wow that would have been really weird to get thrown in the brig the last night.  Then my thought was Disney may never let me back on the ship.
> 
> So now I look around when there is alcohol involved.
> 
> Joe



There is very little chance I would have actually hit the husband, but when he got in my face I guarantee you I would have been loud enough to get security called on us.  Good job letting cooler heads prevail!!!


----------



## ivanp91

Snowwhyt said:


> Sliding from the front of the pool to the back of the pool as I stood by the elevators on the 10th deck were they a couple of chairs in the glassed in area.  *That area might’ve been turned into a coffee shop now?*



I think the area you're referring to is the Concierge Lounge (Deck 10, in the vicinity of the forward funnel).


----------



## Snowwhyt

ivanp91 said:


> I think the area you're referring to is the Concierge Lounge (Deck 10, in the vicinity of the forward funnel).


At the time it was an open space with maybe 4 chairs in 2010. Was that made into a lounge during one of the Later Remodling plans? What years have there been remodeling? I’m still upset that beautiful Golden marble hallway where the shops were has been taken down. And Beat Street was a wonderful Hallway. They both were like living in art. Strong Art Deco  opulence, I really really miss a lot.


----------



## mareed

I was totally shocked on my Disney Wonder cruise that departed Feb. 18 to learn from my dinner companions that there would be 2 nights for each of the main musical shows, Golden Mickeys, Frozen, & Dreams with a movie on the other night.  So, there would be no evening performances in the Walt Disney Theatre from the featured entertainers at all!  It never occurred to me that Disney might do something this unexpected so I hadn't even looked at the Navigator!  It elevated the need for planning in order to try to see all of the shows to the level that I usually reserve for the parks and resulted in a much more stressful cruise experience...    Definitely needed the phone app to look at the days ahead and try to plan out when we could attend the various shows.


----------



## o&smom

mareed said:


> I was totally shocked on my Disney Wonder cruise that departed Feb. 18 to learn from my dinner companions that there would be 2 nights for each of the main musical shows, Golden Mickeys, Frozen, & Dreams with a movie on the other night.  So, there would be no evening performances in the Walt Disney Theatre from the featured entertainers at all!  It never occurred to me that Disney might do something this unexpected so I hadn't even looked at the Navigator!  It elevated the need for planning in order to try to see all of the shows to the level that I usually reserve for the parks and resulted in a much more stressful cruise experience...    Definitely needed the phone app to look at the days ahead and try to plan out when we could attend the various shows.


There was some talk about this yesterday and one of the rumors as to why is that the new ships will have smaller theaters and wil need to run shows this way.  I SURE HOPE NOT!!!  Please, Disney, no!  Might keep us from cruising on the new ships.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

o&smom said:


> There was some talk about this yesterday and one of the rumors as to why is that the new ships will have smaller theaters and wil need to run shows this way.  I SURE HOPE NOT!!!  Please, Disney, no!  Might keep us from cruising on the new ships.


Well, they could put some of the less popular shows on those ships, that'll keep the crowds small......


----------



## FigmentSpark

Why would they skimp on the theatres?  Disney is an entertainment company.  If they are putting in a smaller theatre, then what are they doing to compensate?  ie: will there be other activities to compete with the shows, like water slides, for example?


----------



## MelSpees

I'm not sure where this rumor about smaller theaters came from. I saw one "what if" comment on a thread and it seemed to snowball from there. Is there anything else to it?


----------



## RedSox68

FigmentSpark said:


> Why would they skimp on the theatres?  Disney is an entertainment company.  If they are putting in a smaller theatre, then what are they doing to compensate?  ie: will there be other activities to compete with the shows, like water slides, for example?



Yeah, a bigger ship with a smaller theater seems counterproductive for an entertainment company!  Hope that is just a rumor.


----------



## Snowwhyt

MelSpees said:


> I'm not sure where this rumor about smaller theaters came from. I saw one "what if" comment on a thread and it seemed to snowball from there. Is there anything else to it?





mareed said:


> I was on this Wonder cruise where Natalie (cruise director) said they were testing the duplicate shows for the 3 Broadway shows (Golden Mickeys, Frozen, Dreams) for the first time.  She said it was because there wasn't enough capacity in the Walt Disney Theatre for everyone to see the performance with just 2 shows.  They had matinee performances of 2 of the featured entertainers, and evening shows in Azure for some of them (with video broadcasting the show in the pub for overflow).  I wrote her a letter about it during the cruise and talked to her about it on day 2.  I didn't get a chance to talk to her later in the cruise to let her know what I thought after actually trying it out so wrote her another letter and left it in the comments box.
> 
> I hated it because:
> 
> I missed being in the large Walt Disney Theatre each evening which is one of my favorite parts of cruising, and I normally never miss a show.
> I was unable to see some of the entertainers at their matinee showing because it conflicted with other items I wanted to do.  When entertainers are in the evening as usual in WDT, I never had a conflict.
> Azure doesn't have capacity for everyone to see the entertainers and broadcasting in the pub instead of seeing live is really just unacceptable at Disney's prices.
> This schedule required looking ahead at the Navigator app to plan which show to attend to minimize missing things I really wanted to see/do, much like planning required for a Disney parks trip.  Normally, Disney cruising is a welcome break from that level of planning!
> Second night of Frozen and Dreams was sparsely attended and didn't have usual audience responses & involvement, and I think the performers may have felt that and weren't at their top performance.
> I'm very interested to see if this is something that was continued on the Feb. 25 cruise and hope that someone from that will report back here.


I’m thinking this might have tied some of the thought process together because Natalie might be seen as a credible source for theater changes.  Although this seems a little bit off topic in this thread.


----------



## mareed

Snowwhyt said:


> I’m thinking this might have tied some of the thought process together because Natalie might be seen as a credible source for theater changes.  Although this seems a little bit off topic in this thread.


Yeah, discussion about the reason behind this possibly being smaller theatres in the new ships did veer off topic a bit.  But because it was shocking and unexpected to me that they did this with 2 nights of duplicate shows was directly on topic for this thread!  Hopefully now others might have awareness that this is a possibility and will know to look for it right away when boarding and adjust their plans accordingly.


----------



## Snowwhyt

mareed said:


> Yeah, discussion about the reason behind this possibly being smaller theatres in the new ships did veer off topic a bit.  But because it was shocking and unexpected to me that they did this with 2 nights of duplicate shows was directly on topic for this thread!  Hopefully now others might have awareness that this is a possibility and will know to look for it right away when boarding and adjust their plans accordingly.


I see your point when you put it that way. And I agree.
But I still want to hear about other people doing????? Things.


----------



## Snowwhyt

mareed said:


> Yeah, discussion about the reason behind this possibly being smaller theatres in the new ships did veer off topic a bit.  But because it was shocking and unexpected to me that they did this with 2 nights of duplicate shows was directly on topic for this thread!  Hopefully now others might have awareness that this is a possibility and will know to look for it right away when boarding and adjust their plans accordingly.


I quoted you so that Melspees could see where the fact’s came from. She seemed curious and I consider a  Cruise director to be a pretty reliable source.


----------



## mareed

Snowwhyt said:


> I see your point when you put it that way. And I agree.
> But I still want to hear about other people doing????? Things.



Yes, the other crazy things are much more fun!


----------



## Figment_Fan

I was responding on another thread and I remembered something a little shocking.  (Finally, I have something to contribute to one of my favorite threads)  Anyway, we were on a Med cruise in 2013.  My DD, 13 at the time, and I were in Barcelona the morning of embarkation.  We went down to the beach to be able to say that we had been in the Mediterranean and at least walk in the water.  She found a snail shell that we thought was empty.  I put it back in the water, or so I thought.  Found it by the smell when we returned home.  It was not empty.  That was not the unexpected part.  As we were walking, I looked over my daughter's shoulder to see a man changing into his bathing suit on the beach.  He was taking his time and appeared to be rather nonplussed by all of the people around him.  Granted, he was semi-in shape and had nothing to not be proud of showing off.  I REALLY didn't need to explain to my daughter about people of different shapes and sizes.  We had explained the possibility of nudity on the beaches and she stated that it wouldn't bother her - and it didn't.  I just was not ready for it when it happened.  And, well, yeah, uh, umm, size might have needed some explanation of this isn't McDonald's and not everyone is supersized. Uhhggg . . . that was not normal.  Luckily, the snail shell and my ongoing banter kept her attention from turning around just long enough.  (yeah, bad pun)


----------



## RedSox68

Figment_Fan said:


> I was responding on another thread and I remembered something a little shocking.  (Finally, I have something to contribute to one of my favorite threads)  Anyway, we were on a Med cruise in 2013.  My DD, 13 at the time, and I were in Barcelona the morning of embarkation.  We went down to the beach to be able to say that we had been in the Mediterranean and at least walk in the water.  She found a snail shell that we thought was empty.  I put it back in the water, or so I thought.  Found it by the smell when we returned home.  It was not empty.  That was not the unexpected part.  As we were walking, I looked over my daughter's shoulder to see a man changing into his bathing suit on the beach.  He was taking his time and appeared to be rather nonplussed by all of the people around him.  Granted, he was semi-in shape and had nothing to not be proud of showing off.  I REALLY didn't need to explain to my daughter about people of different shapes and sizes.  We had explained the possibility of nudity on the beaches and she stated that it wouldn't bother her - and it didn't.  I just was not ready for it when it happened.  And, well, yeah, uh, umm, size might have needed some explanation of this isn't McDonald's and not everyone is supersized. Uhhggg . . . that was not normal.  Luckily, the snail shell and my ongoing banter kept her attention from turning around just long enough.  (yeah, bad pun)



UGH -- do you mean you found it in a piece of clothing when you got home?  That would be a big surprise.


----------



## Figment_Fan

Found the remains of the snail in my side pouch where I carried my camera.  Nasty surprise.  I'm surprised that it didn't smell earlier.  Took several times through the washer to get the smell out.


----------



## scottb8888

cool stories


----------



## RedSox68

Figment_Fan said:


> Found the remains of the snail in my side pouch where I carried my camera.  Nasty surprise.  I'm surprised that it didn't smell earlier.  Took several times through the washer to get the smell out.


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## ChicosWife

olafLover said:


> Ah, so it was a snail. On a holiday in France, my mom put the shells in her pocket and later put them on the table outside our tent. After a while, they walked away... Turned out there were hermit crabs inside...


----------



## kb02

I can say we experienced something shocking on our last cruise on the Dream back in Jan. It was an overcast chilly day and we were up on the pool deck walking towards cabanas. Lots of parents sitting/walking around with sweatshirts/wrapped in towels/etc trying to stay warm while the kids were enjoying the pool. Even though it was chilly it was super chaotic and busy which made a slow walk from one side of the ship to the other. A woman walking in front of us had a sweatshirt on.... and zero bottoms. The sweatshirt didn't cover her bottom. Her rear end was in full view and 100% bare. No thong, no strings, nothing. It certainly did not go unnoticed by others.... lots of kids giggling and stares from adults but no one said anything. She went over and sat pool side with the rest of her family who didn't bat an eye and the lifeguard didn't seem to notice or care. 

Which makes me wonder - is there some type of dress code for the pool?  It really cannot be sanitary for someone to be sitting in the pool chairs like that....


----------



## MelSpees

kb02 said:


> I can say we experienced something shocking on our last cruise on the Dream back in Jan. It was an overcast chilly day and we were up on the pool deck walking towards cabanas. Lots of parents sitting/walking around with sweatshirts/wrapped in towels/etc trying to stay warm while the kids were enjoying the pool. Even though it was chilly it was super chaotic and busy which made a slow walk from one side of the ship to the other. A woman walking in front of us had a sweatshirt on.... and zero bottoms. The sweatshirt didn't cover her bottom. Her rear end was in full view and 100% bare. No thong, no strings, nothing. It certainly did not go unnoticed by others.... lots of kids giggling and stares from adults but no one said anything. She went over and sat pool side with the rest of her family who didn't bat an eye and the lifeguard didn't seem to notice or care.
> 
> Which makes me wonder - is there some type of dress code for the pool?  It really cannot be sanitary for someone to be sitting in the pool chairs like that....


Wow! I think I would have said something to a CM. A bare bottom is never acceptable. (Well, on a nude beach it is.)


----------



## Jess_S

kb02 said:


> I can say we experienced something shocking on our last cruise on the Dream back in Jan. It was an overcast chilly day and we were up on the pool deck walking towards cabanas. Lots of parents sitting/walking around with sweatshirts/wrapped in towels/etc trying to stay warm while the kids were enjoying the pool. Even though it was chilly it was super chaotic and busy which made a slow walk from one side of the ship to the other. A woman walking in front of us had a sweatshirt on.... and zero bottoms. The sweatshirt didn't cover her bottom. Her rear end was in full view and 100% bare. No thong, no strings, nothing. It certainly did not go unnoticed by others.... lots of kids giggling and stares from adults but no one said anything. She went over and sat pool side with the rest of her family who didn't bat an eye and the lifeguard didn't seem to notice or care.
> 
> Which makes me wonder - is there some type of dress code for the pool?  It really cannot be sanitary for someone to be sitting in the pool chairs like that....



This is not cruise related, but your story reminds me of being similarly grossed out on my first trip to Europe. We stayed in hostels where it was bring your own sheets. I was appalled to see another person sleeping nude on the bare hostel mattress with her bath towel tossed over her. It wasn't the nudity that was shocking. It was the fact that anyone would put their bare bottom on a dirty hostel mattress.


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

There was the man who took the microphone away from the cast member running bingo and did karaoke with the background music. He was a repeat bingo player later during the cruise and took some gentle ribbing. No harm done.


----------



## Snowwhyt

Sorcerer's Dad said:


> There was the man who took the microphone away from the cast member running bingo and did karaoke with the background music. He was a repeat bingo player later during the cruise and took some gentle ribbing. No harm done.


So was he any good?


----------



## cruiser21

Jess_S said:


> This is not cruise related, but your story reminds me of being similarly grossed out on my first trip to Europe. We stayed in hostels where it was bring your own sheets. I was appalled to see another person sleeping nude on the bare hostel mattress with her bath towel tossed over her. It wasn't the nudity that was shocking. It was the fact that anyone would put their bare bottom on a dirty hostel mattress.


Gross. I don't mind women going topless, but butts aren't clean, and I don't want to sit anywhere where a bare butt has been sitting.


----------



## scgustafson

kb02 said:


> I can say we experienced something shocking on our last cruise on the Dream back in Jan. It was an overcast chilly day and we were up on the pool deck walking towards cabanas. Lots of parents sitting/walking around with sweatshirts/wrapped in towels/etc trying to stay warm while the kids were enjoying the pool. Even though it was chilly it was super chaotic and busy which made a slow walk from one side of the ship to the other. A woman walking in front of us had a sweatshirt on.... and zero bottoms. The sweatshirt didn't cover her bottom. Her rear end was in full view and 100% bare. No thong, no strings, nothing. It certainly did not go unnoticed by others.... lots of kids giggling and stares from adults but no one said anything. She went over and sat pool side with the rest of her family who didn't bat an eye and the lifeguard didn't seem to notice or care.
> 
> Which makes me wonder - is there some type of dress code for the pool?  It really cannot be sanitary for someone to be sitting in the pool chairs like that....



Pictures?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## wishuponastarforever

Bump 
I am so glad I finally found time to read this thread. A third through and enjoying!


----------



## wishuponastarforever

lookingforward said:


> While sitting peacefully by the Mickey Pool watching and photographing my children as they went down the slide I was privy to a very interesting conversation:
> Kid (about three): Mom, I have to go to the bathroom.
> Mom: Number one or two?
> Kid: Number one
> Mom: Then go in the pool.
> Kid: Okay.
> 
> Nice!
> Time to go to the Goofy pool!



This is why we call this pool the hidden Mickey pool.  Lol


----------



## TXAg83

Not shocking, but definitely unexpected. We witnessed a man overboard rescue on our first cruise in January 2015.  We were arriving in Cozumel on a Western Caribbean cruise.  The seas were a little choppy that morning so we didn't have a great night sleep.  Before we got out of bed for breakfast we heard an announcement in our stateroom, which was very unusual to hear an announcement in the room. It was "Mr. MOB, port side"  repeated several times.  Since we were still half asleep we weren't exactly sure what the announcement actually said. After we figured it out we went out on our verandah, which happened to be port side.  We saw flares being shot out on our side and a rescue boat being prepared.  We could also tell the ship was being slowed considerably and we were in a slight turn.  

The whole rescue was very amazing to watch.  Luckily for the man overboard he was successfully rescued.  Turns out he fell or jumped off another cruise ship ( I think it was an RCCL) about an hour ahead of us going into Cozumel.


----------



## MelSpees

TXAg83 said:


> Not shocking, but definitely unexpected. We witnessed a man overboard rescue on our first cruise in January 2015.  We were arriving in Cozumel on a Western Caribbean cruise.  The seas were a little choppy that morning so we didn't have a great night sleep.  Before we got out of bed for breakfast we heard an announcement in our stateroom, which was very unusual to hear an announcement in the room. It was "Mr. MOB, port side"  repeated several times.  Since we were still half asleep we weren't exactly sure what the announcement actually said. After we figured it out we went out on our verandah, which happened to be port side.  We saw flares being shot out on our side and a rescue boat being prepared.  We could also tell the ship was being slowed considerably and we were in a slight turn.
> 
> The whole rescue was very amazing to watch.  Luckily for the man overboard he was successfully rescued.  Turns out he fell or jumped off another cruise ship ( I think it was an RCCL) about an hour ahead of us going into Cozumel.


I wish there was a "Wow" button to push on here. That is incredible. I think I remember hearing something about it at the time. It would really be something to witness a successful rescue.


----------



## scottb8888

It's a great thread


----------



## ChicosWife

kb02 said:


> I can say we experienced something shocking on our last cruise on the Dream back in Jan. It was an overcast chilly day and we were up on the pool deck walking towards cabanas. Lots of parents sitting/walking around with sweatshirts/wrapped in towels/etc trying to stay warm while the kids were enjoying the pool. Even though it was chilly it was super chaotic and busy which made a slow walk from one side of the ship to the other. A woman walking in front of us had a sweatshirt on.... and zero bottoms. The sweatshirt didn't cover her bottom. Her rear end was in full view and 100% bare. No thong, no strings, nothing. It certainly did not go unnoticed by others.... lots of kids giggling and stares from adults but no one said anything. She went over and sat pool side with the rest of her family who didn't bat an eye and the lifeguard didn't seem to notice or care.
> 
> Which makes me wonder - is there some type of dress code for the pool?  It really cannot be sanitary for someone to be sitting in the pool chairs like that....





MelSpees said:


> Wow! I think I would have said something to a CM. A bare bottom is never acceptable. (Well, on a nude beach it is.)



You say bare bottom, but all I could think of is that her front must of have been bare too!?! That to me would be more appalling since thongs and more revealing bikini bottoms are more popular these days.


----------



## ChicosWife

TXAg83 said:


> Turns out he fell or jumped off another cruise ship ( I think it was an RCCL)



Now that is dedication! He hated the RCCL so much he couldn't take another minute!


----------



## Dug720

ChicosWife said:


> Now that is dedication! He hated the RCCL so much he couldn't take another minute!



I honestly thought I remembered it being Carnival... But regardless, yeah, I remember the jokes on here about how he saw DCL and saw the error of his ways.


----------



## TXAg83

I just googled "Disney Man Overboard Rescue 2015" and it brings up the one I experienced.  It was RCCL.  When we got home and started looking for news stories about it there were references to a previous MOB rescue by DCL.  That my have been a Carnival.  It has happened more than once.

I must say the crew responded fantastically during this event.  The captain and others made very timely and appropriate announcements keeping everyone informed.  They assured us that it WAS NOT a DCL passenger!


----------



## JW9DVC

ChicosWife said:


> You say bare bottom, but all I could think of is that her front must of have been bare too!?! That to me would be more appalling since thongs and more revealing bikini bottoms are more popular these days.


Yes. Some people don’t see the Butt and figure they must be naked. A 1/4” piece of floss / fabric is acceptable.


----------



## ChicosWife

Dug720 said:


> I honestly thought I remembered it being Carnival... But regardless, yeah, I remember the jokes on here about how he saw DCL and saw the error of his ways.



I can only imagine! 



JW9DVC said:


> Yes. Some people don’t see the Butt and figure they must be naked. A 1/4” piece of floss / fabric is acceptable.



Well, "acceptable" is up to perspective!


----------



## kylaura

TXAg83 said:


> Not shocking, but definitely unexpected. We witnessed a man overboard rescue on our first cruise in January 2015.  We were arriving in Cozumel on a Western Caribbean cruise.  The seas were a little choppy that morning so we didn't have a great night sleep.  Before we got out of bed for breakfast we heard an announcement in our stateroom, which was very unusual to hear an announcement in the room. It was "Mr. MOB, port side"  repeated several times.  Since we were still half asleep we weren't exactly sure what the announcement actually said. After we figured it out we went out on our verandah, which happened to be port side.  We saw flares being shot out on our side and a rescue boat being prepared.  We could also tell the ship was being slowed considerably and we were in a slight turn.
> 
> The whole rescue was very amazing to watch.  Luckily for the man overboard he was successfully rescued.  Turns out he fell or jumped off another cruise ship ( I think it was an RCCL) about an hour ahead of us going into Cozumel.



We were on that one too, made a good story to tell friends back home, he jumped off another cruise to get on the Disney ship.


----------



## Snowwhyt

Disney has a website where you can combine all of your cards. There may be a limit of $1000 per card could be higher I haven’t done it in a while.


----------



## scottb8888

What else did anyone see...  kinda quiet here . (


----------



## scottb8888

nothing new?


----------



## dusten

You probably read about this first one, but on Fantasy our first day before we even left port canaveral around 3:30pm a boy drowned. We saw the ambulance from our veranda, but didn't think much about it. About 4 days into the cruise I saw a post on twitter linking to article in orlando sentinel explaining the boy died later that day. He was swimming with an older sibling that was supposed to be watching him, but parents were in another part of the ship. Of course, I'm sure Disney helped his family remove all their belongings and escorted them to the hospital. The cruise sailed out on time so I didn't think much about it at the time. I had mentioned the ambulance, but I didn't say anything to family when I found out details because that's the last thing you want to think about is a boy drowning on your cruise before you even undock. 

Another cruise on Fantasy a couple years later, I saw a body being transported down the hallway. I was just leaving my room and an employee more formally dressed (more like a guest services CM) rolled the table past my room. Unusually long, maybe 6 feet or so, sunken table with a maroon sheet over the top. I actually didn't realize what it was until a few minutes later and just brushed off the thought until after the cruise. I feel like i should write some kind of blog about death on DCL, but we love our disney cruises without the dark side. Unless it's a star wars cruise, then I'm just being a rebel.


----------



## Fuzzycaterpillar1

mevelandry said:


> I don't wanna judge but... I don't get it at all. Kids with those dolls I would understand. But adults?


People who have experienced infant loss use these dolls as a way to help them process what they lost. As for the rest, no idea...


----------



## Weedy

This is a very old thread. Originally started in 2004.


----------



## RedSox68

Weedy said:


> This is a very old thread. Originally started in 2004.



It's still interesting though -- and still got some more tales to tell


----------

